# Solved: Internal error 2755



## dano_61 (May 4, 2004)

I am having a problem downloading programs like Itunes and Windows Registry cleaner , I am getting a error message " Internal error 2755 "


----------



## Hitori (Mar 8, 2013)

A bit dated but this might be helpful...


----------



## dano_61 (May 4, 2004)

Thanks Hitori 

I have the latest version of Windows installer , in the link the msiexec /unreg is being recognized by the run command ?


----------



## Hitori (Mar 8, 2013)

If you run it from the Run box, it will flash past quickly.

You can try running CMD first to open the command window, then type the commands from the link. If you ran that command already, it might complain a little but you can run it again.

EDIT:
Hi Dano_61, that command looks like it applied to Win 2000, just tested these with XP:
MSIEXEC/UNREGISTER & MSIEXEC/REGSERVER


----------



## dano_61 (May 4, 2004)

I tried all the steps still no luck, i have not rebooted I have programs running I cannot stop, i will check later when I reboot

Thanks again


----------



## Hitori (Mar 8, 2013)

Aint helped ya, so no c'aint rightly take thanks! 
Nope, a reboot should not be required...
Found this brief MS forum discussing your error. Hope it helps, got to run for now.


----------



## dano_61 (May 4, 2004)

Hit

What do you think of system restore as a option would that fix the problem

Dan


----------



## Hitori (Mar 8, 2013)

Hi Dan
If you only recently (ideally last few days, less ideally last couple weeks) started getting problems to install programs, then a Restore has a pretty good chance at putting things right. Any programs you've installed after the Restore point will have to be reinstalled and you should double check your antivirus which can sometimes take offense to a Restore.

Do you have your system set to Automatically Update? Has any hardware/software been added or removed around the time this happened?

EDIT
So yes, try a Restore, hopefully it is not too far back you have to go. If that bombs, try the SFC /SCANNOW route...
Good luck!


----------



## dano_61 (May 4, 2004)

Hi Hitori

I have done restores in the past without issue , i noticed the error in the last few days i know a restore is a last ditch effort, i have tried everything and read so many posts with no success 

Dan


----------



## Hitori (Mar 8, 2013)

Hi Dan,

Nah, wouldn't class a Restore a last-ditch! I mean you can do a Restore and then UNDO the Restore you just did (well, MOST of the times)... that is not a bad deal!

What would be last ditch is a Full Reinstall, hopefully won't come to that.


----------



## dano_61 (May 4, 2004)

Not good I did a restore and still happening


----------



## dano_61 (May 4, 2004)

I ran a virus check and this came up "Microsoft.Windows.Security.InternetExplorer" nor sure if it has anything to do with my issue.


----------



## dano_61 (May 4, 2004)

I thought maybe it was just Itunes that would not download, so i tired a free defrag program and CCleaner and I did not get a error message but the install froze on both


----------



## dano_61 (May 4, 2004)

I appreciate your patience Hitori

Ok so i can download other programs but not ITunes, i ran a CCleaner registry check and all kinds of Itunes errors came up which is weird because i deleted the old ITunes


----------



## Hitori (Mar 8, 2013)

Hi Dano,
You give me too much credit dude, you're the one having to live with the prob.
Okay...so slight progress.
Firstly, since it seemed to offer itself up as a problem, here is Apple's guide to completely removing Itunes. 
Secondly (as I personally doubt that first step will solve your problem) right click on My Computer and click on Manage. The Computer Management window should appear. Expand the Event Viewer on the left hand side and click on the Application log. The events you can ignore have the blue icons. The ones to pay attention to have the yellow icons. And the ones to REALLY pay attention to are red. I want you to try installing a program, maybe one of those that froze up previously. After the install fails, check the Application log for the red events that happened at the time you attempted the install.
IF you get any, open up the error event, click the Copy button and paste into a text document.
You can check thru and make sure no personal info is revealed. If you got multiple errors, copy and paste all in the document and upload it.
To be thorough, check the System log for any errors as well and include them as well.


----------



## dano_61 (May 4, 2004)

Hitori

I am pretty sure Itunes is off my system , when I right click on my computer I do not see manage , all i see is open, explore, delete, rename, properties


----------



## Hitori (Mar 8, 2013)

Hmm, if no Manage comes up, then head to Control Panel > Admin. Tools > Event Viewer.


----------



## dano_61 (May 4, 2004)

Ok i have copied one on to clipboard but i cannot upload a clip file so i started a word file I have saved one so far but just wanted to check with you first before I do them all to make this is what you meant, also should I do both application and system error found in event viewer ?

Dan


----------



## dano_61 (May 4, 2004)

I notice there are a lot of application hang errors but also Msinstaller ones


----------



## dano_61 (May 4, 2004)

Here is the list


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

That report shows many errors but not the details so may be I can help.

First thing I must impress upon you is not to use Registry Cleaners, I see you have CCLeaner which is a great tool for cleaning things up on your system, but using the Registry Cleaner from that or Glary Utilities is a risk as they all have the capability to make mistakes and remove Registry entries that your system needs to operate correctly.

msicuu.msi appears to be the problem which is the Microsoft Installer Clean up Utility. Please run the two programs below and post the logs, this will show us what is on the system and if the file in question has been damaged and if there are suitable replacements available. DDS will also show details of the last weeks Event Errors.

Please go Here and follow the instructions to run DDS, then *Copy and Paste* both the logs into your next reply. You need not run HJT or GMER.

Please download *SystemLook* from the following link below and save it to your Desktop.

*SystemLook (32-bit)*


Double-click *SystemLook.exe* to run it.
_*Vista*/*Windows 7* users right-click and select Run As Administrator_.
Copy and paste everything in the codebox below into the main textfield:

```
:filefind
msicuu.msi
```

Click the Look button to start the scan.
When finished, a Notepad window will open SystemLook.txt with the results of the search and save a copy on your Desktop.
Please copy and paste the contents of that log in your next reply.


----------



## dano_61 (May 4, 2004)

Thanks Mark

The system look link is bad


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Yup, the old link is dead, I updated it so try again.


----------



## dano_61 (May 4, 2004)

Here is the Hijack this

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 10:51:58 AM, on 3/30/2013
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18702)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG2013\avgrsx.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgcsrvx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgidsagent.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgwdsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\jqs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgnsx.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgemcx.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\SPEEDB~1\VideoAcceleratorService.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\SoftwareUpdate\YahooAUService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
C:\WINDOWS\V0230Mon.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgui.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\MESSEN~1\YahooMessenger.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\MESSEN~1\YahooMessenger.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugin-container.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxsrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Free Download Manager\fdm.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\My Documents\Downloads\SystemLook.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\My Documents\Downloads\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://isearch.glarysoft.com/?src=iehome&d=y
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://feed.snap.do/?publisher=SnapdoEMon&dpid=SnapdoEMon&co=GB&userid=3fa587da-d320-47b9-b17e-c8cf05aad20a&searchtype=ds&q={searchTerms}
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://feed.snap.do/?publisher=SnapdoEMon&dpid=SnapdoEMon&co=GB&userid=3fa587da-d320-47b9-b17e-c8cf05aad20a&searchtype=ds&q={searchTerms}
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://isearch.glarysoft.com/?src=iehome&d=y
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://isearch.glarysoft.com/?src=iehome&d=y
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://isearch.glarysoft.com/?src=iehome&d=y
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,Default_Search_URL = http://feed.snap.do/?publisher=SnapdoEMon&dpid=SnapdoEMon&co=GB&userid=3fa587da-d320-47b9-b17e-c8cf05aad20a&searchtype=ds&q={searchTerms}
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://feed.snap.do/?publisher=SnapdoEMon&dpid=SnapdoEMon&co=GB&userid=3fa587da-d320-47b9-b17e-c8cf05aad20a&searchtype=ds&q={searchTerms}
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://search.v9.com/web/?utm_sourc...AMSUNGXHD040GJXP_S0DDJ1WL800326&ts=1356898284
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = http://search.v9.com/web/?utm_sourc...AMSUNGXHD040GJXP_S0DDJ1WL800326&ts=1356898284
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R3 - URLSearchHook: YTNavAssistPlugin Class - {81017EA9-9AA8-4A6A-9734-7AF40E7D593F} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\yt.dll
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - {CA3EB689-8F09-4026-AA10-B9534C691CE0} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: &Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: TBSB05810 - {A7AF277D-1466-4A7B-93AF-B043984A5671} - C:\Program Files\Glarysoft Toolbar\toolbar\tbcore3.dll
O2 - BHO: Free Download Manager - {CC59E0F9-7E43-44FA-9FAA-8377850BF205} - C:\Program Files\Free Download Manager\iefdm2.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Yontoo Layers - {FD72061E-9FDE-484D-A58A-0BAB4151CAD8} - C:\Program Files\Yontoo\YontooIEClient.dll
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {26c9e18c-3717-4be1-a225-04e4471f5b6e} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {ae07101b-46d4-4a98-af68-0333ea26e113} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {b278d9f8-0fa9-465e-9938-0c392605d8e3} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - !{EEE6C35B-6118-11DC-9C72-001320C79847} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Glarysoft Toolbar - {32D47EA5-9473-4CAD-805D-9999F15D5AE2} - C:\Program Files\Glarysoft Toolbar\toolbar\tbcore3.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxtray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxhkcmd] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxpers] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [V0230Mon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\V0230Mon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG_UI] "C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgui.exe" /TRAYONLY
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Messenger (Yahoo!)] "C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\MESSEN~1\YahooMessenger.exe" -quiet
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Google Update] "C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe" /c
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Search - http://tbedits.televisionfanatic.com/one-toolbaredits/menusearch.jhtml?s=100000415&p2=^XP^xdm114^LENCA^ca&si=CLLM08vL1rECFQgDQAod_ikAcw&a=24E1991D-BF8A-49BE-AC0D-E4BDF414BC6C&n=2012080719&cv=1
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download all with Free Download Manager - file://C:\Program Files\Free Download Manager\dlall.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download selected with Free Download Manager - file://C:\Program Files\Free Download Manager\dlselected.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download video with Free Download Manager - file://C:\Program Files\Free Download Manager\dlfvideo.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download with Free Download Manager - file://C:\Program Files\Free Download Manager\dllink.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: PartyPoker.com - {B7FE5D70-9AA2-40F1-9C6B-12A255F085E1} - C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\PartyPoker.lnk (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: PartyPoker.com - {B7FE5D70-9AA2-40F1-9C6B-12A255F085E1} - C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\PartyPoker.lnk (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O10 - Broken Internet access because of LSP provider 'c:\program files\bonjour\mdnsnsp.dll' missing
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O18 - Protocol: linkscanner - {F274614C-63F8-47D5-A4D1-FBDDE494F8D1} - (no file)
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: c:\progra~1\zoomex\sprote~1.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Browseui preloader - {438755C2-A8BA-11D1-B96B-00A0C90312E1} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: Adobe Flash Player Update Service (AdobeFlashPlayerUpdateSvc) - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe
O23 - Service: AVGIDSAgent - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgidsagent.exe
O23 - Service: AVG WatchDog (avgwd) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgwdsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Oracle Corporation - C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: Mozilla Maintenance Service (MozillaMaintenance) - Mozilla Foundation - C:\Program Files\Mozilla Maintenance Service\maintenanceservice.exe
O23 - Service: Skype Updater (SkypeUpdate) - Skype Technologies - C:\Program Files\Skype\Updater\Updater.exe
O23 - Service: VideoAcceleratorService - SpeedBit Ltd. - C:\PROGRA~1\SPEEDB~1\VideoAcceleratorService.exe
O23 - Service: Yahoo! Updater (YahooAUService) - Yahoo! Inc. - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\SoftwareUpdate\YahooAUService.exe

--
End of file - 9555 bytes


----------



## dano_61 (May 4, 2004)

DDS

DDS (Ver_2012-11-20.01) - NTFS_x86 
Internet Explorer: 8.0.6001.18702 BrowserJavaVersion: 10.15.2
Run by Administrator at 11:05:51 on 2013-03-30
Microsoft Windows XP Professional 5.1.2600.3.1252.1.1033.18.2039.525 [GMT -4:00]
.
AV: AVG AntiVirus Free Edition 2013 *Enabled/Updated* {17DDD097-36FF-435F-9E1B-52D74245D6BF}
.
============== Running Processes ================
.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\jqs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wdfmgr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\SPEEDB~1\VideoAcceleratorService.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\SoftwareUpdate\YahooAUService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\alg.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
C:\WINDOWS\V0230Mon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\MESSEN~1\YahooMessenger.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\MESSEN~1\YahooMessenger.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugin-container.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxsrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Free Download Manager\fdm.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\My Documents\Downloads\HijackThis.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\NOTEPAD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe -k NetworkService
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalService
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalService
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe -k imgsvc
.
============== Pseudo HJT Report ===============
.
uStart Page = hxxp://isearch.glarysoft.com/?src=iehome&d=y
uSearch Bar = hxxp://feed.snap.do/?publisher=SnapdoEMon&dpid=SnapdoEMon&co=GB&userid=3fa587da-d320-47b9-b17e-c8cf05aad20a&searchtype=ds&q={searchTerms}
uSearch Page = hxxp://feed.snap.do/?publisher=SnapdoEMon&dpid=SnapdoEMon&co=GB&userid=3fa587da-d320-47b9-b17e-c8cf05aad20a&searchtype=ds&q={searchTerms}
uDefault_Page_URL = hxxp://isearch.glarysoft.com/?src=iehome&d=y
uDefault_Search_URL = hxxp://www.google.com/ie
mStart Page = hxxp://isearch.glarysoft.com/?src=iehome&d=y
mDefault_Page_URL = hxxp://isearch.glarysoft.com/?src=iehome&d=y
uSearchAssistant = hxxp://feed.snap.do/?publisher=SnapdoEMon&dpid=SnapdoEMon&co=GB&userid=3fa587da-d320-47b9-b17e-c8cf05aad20a&searchtype=ds&q={searchTerms}
uSearchURL,(Default) = hxxp://www.google.com/search?q=%s
mSearchAssistant = hxxp://search.v9.com/web/?utm_source=b&utm_medium=lwaviguanwang&from=lwaviguanwang&uid=SAMSUNGXHD040GJXP_S0DDJ1WL800326&ts=1356898284
mCustomizeSearch = hxxp://search.v9.com/web/?utm_source=b&utm_medium=lwaviguanwang&from=lwaviguanwang&uid=SAMSUNGXHD040GJXP_S0DDJ1WL800326&ts=1356898284
uURLSearchHooks: YTNavAssistPlugin Class: {81017EA9-9AA8-4A6A-9734-7AF40E7D593F} - c:\program files\yahoo!\companion\installs\cpn0\yt.dll
uURLSearchHooks: {CA3EB689-8F09-4026-AA10-B9534C691CE0} - <orphaned>
BHO: &Yahoo! Toolbar Helper: {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - c:\program files\yahoo!\companion\installs\cpn0\yt.dll
BHO: Adobe PDF Link Helper: {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - c:\program files\common files\adobe\acrobat\activex\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper: {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - c:\program files\java\jre7\bin\ssv.dll
BHO: TBSB05810 Class: {A7AF277D-1466-4A7B-93AF-B043984A5671} - c:\program files\glarysoft toolbar\toolbar\tbcore3.dll
BHO: Free Download Manager: {CC59E0F9-7E43-44FA-9FAA-8377850BF205} - c:\program files\free download manager\iefdm2.dll
BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper: {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - c:\program files\java\jre7\bin\jp2ssv.dll
BHO: Yontoo: {FD72061E-9FDE-484D-A58A-0BAB4151CAD8} - c:\program files\yontoo\YontooIEClient.dll
TB: Yahoo! Toolbar: {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - c:\program files\yahoo!\companion\installs\cpn0\yt.dll
TB: Glarysoft Toolbar: {32D47EA5-9473-4CAD-805D-9999F15D5AE2} - c:\program files\glarysoft toolbar\toolbar\tbcore3.dll
uRun: [ctfmon.exe] c:\windows\system32\ctfmon.exe
uRun: [Messenger (Yahoo!)] "c:\progra~1\yahoo!\messen~1\YahooMessenger.exe" -quiet
uRun: [Google Update] "c:\documents and settings\administrator\local settings\application data\google\update\GoogleUpdate.exe" /c
mRun: [igfxtray] c:\windows\system32\igfxtray.exe
mRun: [igfxhkcmd] c:\windows\system32\hkcmd.exe
mRun: [igfxpers] c:\windows\system32\igfxpers.exe
mRun: [V0230Mon.exe] c:\windows\V0230Mon.exe
mRun: [AVG_UI] "c:\program files\avg\avg2013\avgui.exe" /TRAYONLY
mRun: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "c:\program files\common files\java\java update\jusched.exe"
uPolicies-Explorer: NoDriveTypeAutoRun = dword:145
mPolicies-Explorer: NoDriveTypeAutoRun = dword:145
IE: &Search - http://tbedits.televisionfanatic.com/one-toolbaredits/menusearch.jhtml?s=100000415&p2=^XP^xdm114^LENCA^ca&si=CLLM08vL1rECFQgDQAod_ikAcw&a=24E1991D-BF8A-49BE-AC0D-E4BDF414BC6C&n=2012080719&cv=1
IE: Download all with Free Download Manager - c:\program files\free download manager\dlall.htm
IE: Download selected with Free Download Manager - c:\program files\free download manager\dlselected.htm
IE: Download video with Free Download Manager - c:\program files\free download manager\dlfvideo.htm
IE: Download with Free Download Manager - c:\program files\free download manager\dllink.htm
IE: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - c:\progra~1\micros~4\office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
IE: {B7FE5D70-9AA2-40F1-9C6B-12A255F085E1} - c:\documents and settings\administrator\desktop\PartyPoker.lnk
IE: {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
IE: {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - c:\program files\messenger\msmsgs.exe
LSP: c:\program files\speedbit video accelerator\SBLSP.dll
DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} - hxxp://windowsupdate.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1332373860956
DPF: {8AD9C840-044E-11D1-B3E9-00805F499D93} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.7.0/jinstall-1_7_0_07-windows-i586.cab
DPF: {CAFEEFAC-0017-0000-0007-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.7.0/jinstall-1_7_0_07-windows-i586.cab
DPF: {CAFEEFAC-FFFF-FFFF-FFFF-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.7.0/jinstall-1_7_0_07-windows-i586.cab
DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} - hxxp://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
TCP: NameServer = 192.168.1.254
TCP: Interfaces\{EB736FEA-D2D0-45C9-97D6-79FB28AAE740} : DHCPNameServer = 192.168.1.254
Handler: linkscanner - {F274614C-63F8-47D5-A4D1-FBDDE494F8D1} - <orphaned>
Handler: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - c:\program files\common files\skype\Skype4COM.dll
Notify: igfxcui - igfxdev.dll
AppInit_DLLs= c:\progra~1\zoomex\sprote~1.dll
.
================= FIREFOX ===================
.
FF - ProfilePath - c:\documents and settings\administrator\application data\mozilla\firefox\profiles\10o3prvl.default\
FF - prefs.js: browser.search.defaulturl - hxxp://search.conduit.com/ResultsExt.aspx?ctid=CT3287822&CUI=UN15019780622692862&UM=2&SearchSource=3&q={searchTerms}
FF - prefs.js: browser.search.selectedEngine - MixiDJ V8 Customized Web Search
FF - prefs.js: browser.startup.homepage - hxxps://www.google.ca/
FF - prefs.js: keyword.URL - hxxp://isearch.glarysoft.com/?q=&d=y
FF - prefs.js: network.proxy.gopher - 
FF - prefs.js: network.proxy.gopher_port - 0
FF - prefs.js: network.proxy.type - 0
FF - plugin: c:\documents and settings\administrator\local settings\application data\google\update\1.3.21.135\npGoogleUpdate3.dll
FF - plugin: c:\program files\adobe\reader 11.0\reader\air\nppdf32.dll
FF - plugin: c:\program files\java\jre7\bin\plugin2\npjp2.dll
FF - plugin: c:\program files\microsoft silverlight\5.1.10411.0\npctrlui.dll
FF - plugin: c:\windows\system32\macromed\flash\NPSWF32_11_6_602_180.dll
FF - plugin: c:\windows\system32\npDeployJava1.dll
FF - plugin: c:\windows\system32\npptools.dll
FF - ExtSQL: 2013-03-04 16:04; {55C81E27-A6E2-40AB-B96F-D7107755F451}; c:\documents and settings\administrator\application data\mozilla\firefox\profiles\10o3prvl.default\extensions\{55C81E27-A6E2-40AB-B96F-D7107755F451}
.
---- FIREFOX POLICIES ----
FF - user.js: general.useragent.extra.brc - 
FF - user.js: security.csp.enable - false
FF - user.js: yahoo.ytff.general.dontshowhpoffer - true
FF - user.js: extensions.funmoods.hmpg - true
FF - user.js: extensions.funmoods.hmpgUrl - hxxp://start.funmoods.com/?f=1&a=adknlg&chnl=adknlg&cd=2XzuyEtN2Y1L1QzutDtDtCyE0CtByDyDtCzz0A0DtBtCyByEtN0D0Tzu0CtCzztCtN1L2XzutBtFtCtFtDtFtAtDtC&cr=1225554122
FF - user.js: extensions.funmoods.dfltSrch - false
FF - user.js: extensions.funmoods.srchPrvdr - Search
FF - user.js: extensions.funmoods.dnsErr - true
FF - user.js: extensions.funmoods_i.newTab - true
FF - user.js: extensions.funmoods.newTabUrl - hxxp://start.funmoods.com/?f=2&a=adknlg&chnl=adknlg&cd=2XzuyEtN2Y1L1QzutDtDtCyE0CtByDyDtCzz0A0DtBtCyByEtN0D0Tzu0CtCzztCtN1L2XzutBtFtCtFtDtFtAtDtC&cr=1225554122
FF - user.js: extensions.funmoods.tlbrSrchUrl - hxxp://start.funmoods.com/?f=3&a=adknlg&chnl=adknlg&cd=2XzuyEtN2Y1L1QzutDtDtCyE0CtByDyDtCzz0A0DtBtCyByEtN0D0Tzu0CtCzztCtN1L2XzutBtFtCtFtDtFtAtDtC&cr=1225554122&q=
FF - user.js: extensions.funmoods.id - 0014C25518AD2174
FF - user.js: extensions.funmoods.instlDay - 15521
FF - user.js: extensions.funmoods.vrsn - 1.5.23.22
FF - user.js: extensions.funmoods.vrsni - 1.5.23.22
FF - user.js: extensions.funmoods_i.vrsnTs - 1.5.23.226:23:32
FF - user.js: extensions.funmoods.prtnrId - funmoods
FF - user.js: extensions.funmoods.prdct - funmoods
FF - user.js: extensions.funmoods.aflt - adknlg
FF - user.js: extensions.funmoods_i.smplGrp - none
FF - user.js: extensions.funmoods.tlbrId - base
FF - user.js: extensions.funmoods.instlRef - adknlg
FF - user.js: extensions.funmoods.dfltLng - 
FF - user.js: extensions.funmoods.excTlbr - false
FF - user.js: extensions.funmoods.autoRvrt - false
FF - user.js: extensions.funmoods.envrmnt - production
FF - user.js: extensions.funmoods.isdcmntcmplt - true
FF - user.js: extensions.funmoods.mntrvrsn - 1.3.0
.
FF - user.js: extentions.y2layers.installId - 4ab86b0e-9c56-43ae-be2f-5bad876f61db
FF - user.js: extentions.y2layers.defaultEnableAppsList - ezLooker,pagerage,buzzdock,toprelatedtopics,twittube
.
FF - user.js: extensions.claro.tlbrSrchUrl - 
FF - user.js: extensions.claro.id - b43c21740000000000000014c25518ad
FF - user.js: extensions.claro.appId - {C3110516-8EFC-49D6-8B72-69354F332062}
FF - user.js: extensions.claro.instlDay - 15681
FF - user.js: extensions.claro.vrsn - 1.8.3.10
FF - user.js: extensions.claro.vrsni - 1.8.3.10
FF - user.js: extensions.claro_i.vrsnTs - 1.8.3.106:29:11
FF - user.js: extensions.claro.prtnrId - claro
FF - user.js: extensions.claro.prdct - claro
FF - user.js: extensions.claro.aflt - babsst
FF - user.js: extensions.claro_i.smplGrp - none
FF - user.js: extensions.claro.tlbrId - claro
FF - user.js: extensions.claro.instlRef - sst
FF - user.js: extensions.claro.dfltLng - en
FF - user.js: extensions.claro.excTlbr - false
FF - user.js: extensions.claro.admin - false
.
============= SERVICES / DRIVERS ===============
.
R0 AVGIDSHX;AVGIDSHX;c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgidshx.sys [2012-4-19 60216]
R0 Avglogx;AVG Logging Driver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\avglogx.sys [2012-9-21 245048]
R0 Avgmfx86;AVG Mini-Filter Resident Anti-Virus Shield;c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgmfx86.sys [2011-8-8 96568]
R0 Avgrkx86;AVG Anti-Rootkit Driver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgrkx86.sys [2011-9-13 39224]
R1 AVGIDSDriver;AVGIDSDriver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgidsdriverx.sys [2011-12-23 208184]
R1 AVGIDSShim;AVGIDSShim;c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgidsshimx.sys [2011-12-23 22328]
R1 Avgldx86;AVG AVI Loader Driver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgldx86.sys [2011-10-7 170808]
R1 Avgtdix;AVG TDI Driver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgtdix.sys [2011-7-11 182072]
R2 AVGIDSAgent;AVGIDSAgent;c:\program files\avg\avg2013\avgidsagent.exe [2013-2-27 4937264]
R2 avgwd;AVG WatchDog;c:\program files\avg\avg2013\avgwdsvc.exe [2013-2-19 282624]
R2 VideoAcceleratorService;VideoAcceleratorService;c:\progra~1\speedb~1\videoacceleratorservice.exe -start -scm --> c:\progra~1\speedb~1\VideoAcceleratorService.exe -start -scm [?]
S0 cerc6;cerc6; [x]
S2 clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32;Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X86;c:\windows\microsoft.net\framework\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe [2010-3-18 130384]
S2 SkypeUpdate;Skype Updater;c:\program files\skype\updater\Updater.exe [2013-1-8 161536]
S2 thdudf;TOSHIBA UDF2.5 Reader File System Driver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\thdudf.sys [2013-1-13 66944]
S3 cpuz135;cpuz135;c:\docume~1\admini~1\locals~1\temp\cpuz135\cpuz135_x32.sys [2013-3-28 24880]
S3 V0230Vfx;V0230Vfx;c:\windows\system32\drivers\V0230Vfx.sys [2006-3-24 6272]
S3 V0230VID;Live! Cam Video IM Pro;c:\windows\system32\drivers\V0230VID.sys [2006-9-29 500480]
S3 WPFFontCache_v0400;Windows Presentation Foundation Font Cache 4.0.0.0;c:\windows\microsoft.net\framework\v4.0.30319\wpf\WPFFontCache_v0400.exe [2010-3-18 753504]
UnknownUnknown CrucialSMBusScan;CrucialSMBusScan; [x]
.
=============== File Associations ===============
.
FileExt: .js: JSFile=c:\windows\system32\Notepad.exe %1 [default=Edit - 'Open' doesn't exist]
.
=============== Created Last 30 ================
.
2013-03-28 18:48:41	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\CCleaner
2013-03-28 16:25:58	--------	d-----w-	c:\windows\system32\wbem\repository\FS
2013-03-28 16:25:58	--------	d-----w-	c:\windows\system32\wbem\Repository
2013-03-27 11:58:29	15859416	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\FlashPlayerInstaller.exe
2013-03-26 22:38:22	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\administrator\local settings\application data\MixiDJ_V8
2013-03-26 22:35:34	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\administrator\local settings\application data\Updater26276
2013-03-26 22:35:24	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Deal Spy
2013-03-25 14:06:37	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\188F1432-103A-4ffb-80F1-36B633C5C9E1
2013-03-10 11:04:34	143872	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\javacpl.cpl
2013-03-10 11:04:25	94112	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\WindowsAccessBridge.dll
2013-03-04 21:07:43	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\administrator\application data\GlarySoft
2013-03-04 21:04:34	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\administrator\application data\Toolbar4
2013-03-04 21:04:25	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Glarysoft Toolbar
2013-03-04 21:04:12	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Glary Utilities
.
==================== Find3M ====================
.
2013-03-28 16:32:18	73432	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\FlashPlayerCPLApp.cpl
2013-03-28 16:32:18	693976	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\FlashPlayerApp.exe
2013-03-10 11:04:07	861088	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\npDeployJava1.dll
2013-03-10 11:04:07	782240	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\deployJava1.dll
2013-03-01 14:32:20	22328	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgidsshimx.sys
2013-02-27 03:40:46	208184	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgidsdriverx.sys
2013-02-14 07:52:46	182072	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgtdix.sys
2013-02-08 08:37:56	245048	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\avglogx.sys
2013-02-08 08:37:52	60216	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgidshx.sys
2013-02-08 08:37:44	170808	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgldx86.sys
2013-02-08 08:37:40	39224	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgrkx86.sys
2013-01-11 21:26:59	172032	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\AniGIF.ocx
.
============= FINISH: 11:06:47.78 ===============


----------



## dano_61 (May 4, 2004)

System look is asking for a script


----------



## dano_61 (May 4, 2004)

SystemLook 30.07.11 by jpshortstuff
Log created at 11:30 on 30/03/2013 by Administrator
Administrator - Elevation successful

========== filefind ==========

Searching for "msicuu.msi"
No files found.

-= EOF =-


----------



## Hitori (Mar 8, 2013)

Hi Dano,
While Mark1956 guides you through the malware detection/removal process, I just wanted to check with you about the error list you uploaded...
The errors are mainly 1013 which tie in to a few different programs. Can you confirm which program you were attempting to install at that time (3/28/2013, 5:14:03 PM)? 
Also, can you go to the Event Viewer and open the System log this time, head to the same date and time as the Application error and see if there are any errors or warnings logged?
If yes, just double click on the specific error and a detail window will appear, you can copy and paste from there. Best if you use the Copy button then just paste into the document you are creating.
Btw, no need to copy and paste for ALL events. Open up the most recent 1013 error from the Application log and the coinciding System log error, if there is one.


----------



## dano_61 (May 4, 2004)

Hitori

There are two application errors 5:14 both MsInstaller and were Itunes


----------



## dano_61 (May 4, 2004)

I Isolated the two errors but it saved all errors


----------



## Hitori (Mar 8, 2013)

Whew, info overload! You can just double click on a specific event and another small window will open up, if you just highlight the error, then the whole shebang gets copied! Don't sweat it though.

It is showing quite a few programs crashing/hanging, seeing failed Itunes installations. 

First things first, you should finish dealing with any malware threats.

Can you tell me if it is the AVG antivirus program you have or is it the full internet security suite?


----------



## dano_61 (May 4, 2004)

Sorry the clipboard will not let copy and paste and I cannot attach the clipboard file here, invalid file


----------



## dano_61 (May 4, 2004)

It is the free AVG package


----------



## Hitori (Mar 8, 2013)

If you open a text document like the others, does it allow you to paste there?


----------



## dano_61 (May 4, 2004)

The only option is a clip file extension, what if I do a screen shot


----------



## Hitori (Mar 8, 2013)

Kicking myself for only now finding this:
http://forums.techguy.org/windows-xp/963556-solved-error-code-2755-when.html

Anything you haven't tried there?

If you've done them all, yep, a screenshot should be fine.


----------



## dano_61 (May 4, 2004)

attached in word


----------



## Hitori (Mar 8, 2013)

Based on the errors you sent ("Product: iTunes -- The system cannot open the device or file specified.") that thread I just posted might be helpful... let me know if you have tried all the suggestions from it already.


----------



## dano_61 (May 4, 2004)

Here is the other one


----------



## Hitori (Mar 8, 2013)

That looks to be the same error with Itunes, definitely you should check out that thread.

Btw... did you ever try to run that command I mentioned before: SFC/SCANNOW? Did it report any problems?


----------



## dano_61 (May 4, 2004)

Looks like I am using a older version and I went to the download link but it brings up many options I am not sure which one I should downloaded the new version, i tried to do a run for SFC/SCANNOW windows could not find it


----------



## Hitori (Mar 8, 2013)

The options are for the various versions of Windows... the last one in the list is the one he indicates to use (he has (Two Thumbs Up!!) next to it in his post)

Try going through that thread first... at the end of it, if nothing worked, try 
SFC /SCANNOW (space between the C and the /)


----------



## dano_61 (May 4, 2004)

Ok , good news i tried Itunes again and it did not give the error message but i got this one


----------



## Hitori (Mar 8, 2013)

Hmm... that file is supposed to be part of the Itunes installer program.

Do you have the Itunes installer program you downloaded from Apple?
If yes, then go to http://www.7-zip.org/ and download the 32-bit x86 version. Install it.
Then right click the Itunes program and you will now see a new option, 7Zip. Choose the option to extract to a folder (the folder should appear in the same location as the Itunes program). Look inside the folder and see if you can locate the Itunes.msi file.
If it is there, browse for it using the window from the pic you posted and let's see how it goes.


----------



## Hitori (Mar 8, 2013)

Hey Dano, I got to run for now... but will try to log back in later on. 
Let me know how it goes, hopefully that thread has the cure.
Good luck.


----------



## dano_61 (May 4, 2004)

Thank you Hitman lol

I will figure it out, one last question, Itunes is asking on the Installation page for a destination folder as
C:\program files\Itunes\ is that right ?


----------



## Hitori (Mar 8, 2013)

Dano, sorry I missed your post!

So the fact that you're asking for the _*destination folder*_... that sounds promising! 
Can I take that to mean you managed to remove Itunes and you are trying to reinstall? You can use that default location but me, being finicky, I would personally change it to something like C:\Program Files\ItunesNEW or something...


----------



## dano_61 (May 4, 2004)

Yes almost solved , i ran into a problem removing Bonjour but finally removed but now I get to the last step of install and it says older version is still on my computer when i just removed everything successfully ?


----------



## dano_61 (May 4, 2004)

SOLVED !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thank you so much Hitori


----------



## Hitori (Mar 8, 2013)

That's great news Dano!
Glad to help out but it was really that thread that did the job!


----------



## dano_61 (May 4, 2004)

But you lead me to it, not sure what Mark is going to suggest


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Hi, sounds like you have solved the problem but I noticed in the logs you posted that you have a few undesirable items in the Firefox profile that I would recommend we deal with.

I have not been back here as I lost my internet connection for a couple of days.

Please run these two scans and post the logs:

*SCAN 1*
Click on this link to download : ADWCleaner and save it to your desktop.

*NOTE:* If using Internet Explorer and you get an alert that stops the program downloading click on *Tools > Smartscreen Filter > Turn off Smartscreen Filter* then click on *OK* in the box that opens. Then click on the link again.

Close your browser and click on this icon on your desktop:









You will then see the screen below, click on the *Delete* button (as indicated), accept any prompts that appear and allow it to reboot the PC. When the PC has rebooted you will be presented with the report, copy & paste it into your next post. If the log does not appear you should find it on your C: drive using Windows Explorer as ADWCleaner[S1].










*SCAN 2*
Download RogueKiller (by tigzy) and save direct to your Desktop.
On the web page select the 32bit or 64bit button to match the bit rate of your version of Windows.


Quit all running programs. 
Start RogueKiller.exe by double clicking on the icon. 
Wait until Prescan has finished. 
Ensure all boxes are ticked under "Report" tab. 
Click on Scan. 
Click on Report when complete. Copy/paste the contents of the report and paste into your next reply.
NOTE: *DO NOT attempt to remove anything that the scan detects.*


----------



## dano_61 (May 4, 2004)

# AdwCleaner v2.115 - Logfile created 04/01/2013 at 16:33:45
# Updated 17/03/2013 by Xplode
# Operating system : Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 3 (32 bits)
# User : Administrator - COMPAQ-B622483C
# Boot Mode : Normal
# Running from : C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\desktop\adwcleaner.exe
# Option [Delete]

***** [Services] *****

***** [Files / Folders] *****

Deleted on reboot : C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl
Deleted on reboot : C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl
Deleted on reboot : C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda
Deleted on reboot : C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda
Deleted on reboot : C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda
Deleted on reboot : C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\jcdgjdiieiljkfkdcloehkohchhpekkn
Deleted on reboot : C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\niapdbllcanepiiimjjndipklodoedlc
Deleted on reboot : C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc
Deleted on reboot : C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc
Deleted on reboot : C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc
Deleted on reboot : C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Speedbit
File Deleted : C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\10o3prvl.default\bprotector_extensions.sqlite
File Deleted : C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\10o3prvl.default\bprotector_prefs.js
File Deleted : C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\10o3prvl.default\extensions\{14323AEE-F6B8-4DC8-BCE3-E62645830585}.xpi
File Deleted : C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\10o3prvl.default\searchplugins\Askcom.xml
File Deleted : C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\10o3prvl.default\searchplugins\Conduit.xml
File Deleted : C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\10o3prvl.default\searchplugins\mngr.xml
File Deleted : C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\10o3prvl.default\searchplugins\MyStart Search.xml
File Deleted : C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\10o3prvl.default\searchplugins\my-web-search.xml
File Deleted : C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\10o3prvl.default\searchplugins\Search_Results.xml
File Deleted : C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\10o3prvl.default\searchplugins\Searchab.xml
File Deleted : C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\10o3prvl.default\searchplugins\Web Search.xml
File Deleted : C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\funmoods-speeddial.crx
File Deleted : C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\bProtector Web Data
File Deleted : C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\bprotectorpreferences
File Deleted : C:\END
File Deleted : C:\Program Files\Mozilla firefox\searchplugins\v9.xml
File Deleted : C:\WINDOWS\Tasks\Browser Manager.job
Folder Deleted : C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\blekkotb
Folder Deleted : C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\DefaultTab
Folder Deleted : C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\10o3prvl.default\blekkotb
Folder Deleted : C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\10o3prvl.default\ConduitCommon
Folder Deleted : C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\10o3prvl.default\extensions\[email protected]
Folder Deleted : C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\10o3prvl.default\jetpack
Folder Deleted : C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\10o3prvl.default\Smartbar
Folder Deleted : C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\10o3prvl.default\SweetPacksToolbarData
Folder Deleted : C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\extensions\extensions\[email protected]
Folder Deleted : C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\extensions\extensions\[email protected]
Folder Deleted : C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\extensions\extensions\[email protected]
Folder Deleted : C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\extensions\extensions\staged
Folder Deleted : C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\OpenCandy
Folder Deleted : C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\PriceGong
Folder Deleted : C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\searchquband
Folder Deleted : C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Toolbar4
Folder Deleted : C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\APN
Folder Deleted : C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\blekkotb
Folder Deleted : C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Conduit
Folder Deleted : C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\databases\chrome-extension_mpfapcdfbbledbojijcbcclmlieaoogk_0
Folder Deleted : C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Zoom_Downloader
Folder Deleted : C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\APN
Folder Deleted : C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\boost_interprocess
Folder Deleted : C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Browser Manager
Folder Deleted : C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\InstallMate
Folder Deleted : C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Premium
Folder Deleted : C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Tarma Installer
Folder Deleted : C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Zoomex
Folder Deleted : C:\Documents and Settings\NetworkService\Local Settings\Application Data\Vuze_Remote
Folder Deleted : C:\Program Files\Common Files\AVG Secure Search
Folder Deleted : C:\Program Files\Common Files\Speedbit
Folder Deleted : C:\Program Files\Common Files\spigot
Folder Deleted : C:\Program Files\Conduit
Folder Deleted : C:\Program Files\Playbryte
Folder Deleted : C:\Program Files\Yontoo

***** [Registry] *****

Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\1ClickDownload
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\92dd8ab63deb45
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\AppDataLow\Software\Conduit
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\AppDataLow\Software\Search Settings
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\AppDataLow\Software\SmartBar
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\AppDataLow\SProtector
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Conduit
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\ConduitSearchScopes
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\DataMngr
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Google\Chrome\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Google\Chrome\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Google\Chrome\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\IM
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\ImInstaller
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\InstallCore
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\MenuExt\&Search
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{006EE092-9658-4FD6-BD8E-A21A348E59F5}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{0ECDF796-C2DC-4D79-A620-CCE0C0A66CC9}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{33BB0A4E-99AF-4226-BDF6-49120163DE86}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{3BD44F0E-0596-4008-AEE0-45D47E3A8F0E}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{95B7759C-8C7F-4BF1-B163-73684A933233}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{9BB47C17-9C68-4BB3-B188-DD9AF0FD2102}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{AFDBDDAA-5D3F-42EE-B79C-185A7020515B}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{CFF4DB9B-135F-47C0-9269-B4C6572FD61A}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Management\ARPCache\{79A765E1-C399-405B-85AF-466F52E918B0}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{95B7759C-8C7F-4BF1-B163-73684A933233}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{98889811-442D-49DD-99D7-DC866BE87DBC}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{99079A25-328F-4BD4-BE04-00955ACAA0A7}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{9D717F81-9148-4F12-8568-69135F087DB0}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{A7A6995D-6EE1-4FD1-A258-49395D5BF99C}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{CC59E0F9-7E43-44FA-9FAA-8377850BF205}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{EEE6C35B-6118-11DC-9C72-001320C79847}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{EEE6C35C-6118-11DC-9C72-001320C79847}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{FD72061E-9FDE-484D-A58A-0BAB4151CAD8}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{20A0BE68-8FD9-4539-8712-CE3D1C1FDFC6}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{26C9E18C-3717-4BE1-A225-04E4471F5B6E}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{95B7759C-8C7F-4BF1-B163-73684A933233}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{99079A25-328F-4BD4-BE04-00955ACAA0A7}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{9D717F81-9148-4F12-8568-69135F087DB0}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{A7A6995D-6EE1-4FD1-A258-49395D5BF99C}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{AE07101B-46D4-4A98-AF68-0333EA26E113}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{CC59E0F9-7E43-44FA-9FAA-8377850BF205}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{DF7770F7-832F-4BDF-B144-100EDDD0C3AE}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{EEE6C35C-6118-11DC-9C72-001320C79847}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{F25AF245-4A81-40DC-92F9-E9021F207706}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{FD72061E-9FDE-484D-A58A-0BAB4151CAD8}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\PriceGong
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\SmartBar
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Softonic
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\SpeedBit
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\StartSearch
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\TBSB05810
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Wajam
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\92dd8ab63deb45
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\AVG Secure Search
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\{4CE516A7-F7AC-4628-B411-8F886DC5733E}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\{608D3067-77E8-463D-9084-908966806826}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\{628F3201-34D0-49C0-BB9A-82A26AEFB291}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\{C3110516-8EFC-49D6-8B72-69354F332062}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\{CFDAFE39-20CE-451D-BD45-A37452F39CF0}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\{D616A4A2-7B38-4DBC-9093-6FE7A4A21B17}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\{EA28B360-05E0-4F93-8150-02891F1D8D3C}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\TbCommonUtils.DLL
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\TbHelper.EXE
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\YontooIEClient.DLL
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{10DE7085-6A1E-4D41-A7BF-9AF93E351401}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{1C950DE5-D31E-42FB-AFB9-91B0161633D8}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{32D47EA5-9473-4CAD-805D-9999F15D5AE2}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{3BDF4CE9-E81D-432B-A55E-9F0570CE811F}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{3C471948-F874-49F5-B338-4F214A2EE0B1}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{57CADC46-58FF-4105-B733-5A9F3FC9783C}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{7E84186E-B5DE-4226-8A66-6E49C6B511B4}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{80922EE0-8A76-46AE-95D5-BD3C3FE0708D}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{99066096-8989-4612-841F-621A01D54AD7}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{99079A25-328F-4BD4-BE04-00955ACAA0A7}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{9F34B17E-FF0D-4FAB-97C4-9713FEE79052}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{A7AF277D-1466-4A7B-93AF-B043984A5671}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{A9A56B8E-2DEB-4ED3-BC92-1FA450BCE1A5}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{AE338F6D-5A7C-4D1D-86E3-C618532079B5}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{C339D489-FABC-41DD-B39D-276101667C70}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{CC59E0F9-7E43-44FA-9FAA-8377850BF205}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{D433A9D0-8267-40CB-8AD5-24F22FA5373F}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{D565B35E-B787-40FA-95E3-E3562F8FC1A0}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{D89031C2-10DA-4C90-9A62-FCED012BC46B}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{DF7770F7-832F-4BDF-B144-100EDDD0C3AE}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{E7DF6BFF-55A5-4EB7-A673-4ED3E9456D39}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{FD72061E-9FDE-484D-A58A-0BAB4151CAD8}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{FE9271F2-6EFD-44B0-A826-84C829536E93}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\ComObject.DeskbarEnabler
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\ComObject.DeskbarEnabler.1
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\Classes\Installer\Features\EB6AF8AEEB922FA4392548F13812E50B
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\Classes\Installer\Products\EB6AF8AEEB922FA4392548F13812E50B
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{01221FCC-4BFB-461C-B08C-F6D2DF309921}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{03E2A1F3-4402-4121-8B35-733216D61217}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{0FA32667-9A8A-4E9C-902F-CA3323180003}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{10DE7085-6A1E-4D41-A7BF-9AF93E351401}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{1AD27395-1659-4DFF-A319-2CFA243861A5}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{2A42D13C-D427-4787-821B-CF6973855778}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{3D8478AA-7B88-48A9-8BCB-B85D594411EC}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{452AE416-9A97-44CA-93DA-D0F15C36254F}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{45CDA4F7-594C-49A0-AAD1-8224517FE979}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{4897BBA6-48D9-468C-8EFA-846275D7701B}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{4D8ED2B3-DC62-43EC-ABA3-5B74F046B1BE}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{6B458F62-592F-4B25-8967-E6A350A59328}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{81E852CC-1FD5-4004-8761-79A48B975E29}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{95B6A271-FEB4-4160-B0FF-44394C21C8DC}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{9E3B11F6-4179-4603-A71B-A55F4BCB0BEC}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{B2CA345D-ADB8-4F5D-AC64-4AB34322F659}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{B9F43021-60D4-42A6-A065-9BA37F38AC47}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{BF921DD3-732A-4A11-933B-A5EA49F2FD2C}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{D83B296A-2FA6-425B-8AE8-A1F33D99FBD6}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{E67D5BC7-7129-493E-9281-F47BDAFACE4F}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{FCC9CDD3-EFFF-11D1-A9F0-00A0244AC403}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Prod.cap
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\TbCommonUtils.CommonUtils
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\TbCommonUtils.CommonUtils.1
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\TbHelper.TbDownloadManager
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\TbHelper.TbDownloadManager.1
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\TbHelper.TbPropertyManager
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\TbHelper.TbPropertyManager.1
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\TbHelper.TbRequest
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\TbHelper.TbRequest.1
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\TbHelper.TbTask
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\TbHelper.TbTask.1
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\TbHelper.ToolbarHelper
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\TbHelper.ToolbarHelper.1
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\TBSB05810.IEToolbar
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\TBSB05810.IEToolbar.1
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\TBSB05810.TBSB05810
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\TBSB05810.TBSB05810.3
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Toolbar3.ContextMenuNotifier
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Toolbar3.ContextMenuNotifier.1
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Toolbar3.CustomInternetSecurityImpl
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Toolbar3.CustomInternetSecurityImpl.1
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Toolbar3.SearchProviderManager
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Toolbar3.SearchProviderManager.1
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Toolbar3.TBSB05810
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Toolbar3.TBSB05810.1
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\TypeLib\{4509D3CC-B642-4745-B030-645B79522C6D}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\TypeLib\{9C049BA6-EA47-4AC3-AED6-A66D8DC9E1D8}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\TypeLib\{B87F8B63-7274-43FD-87FA-09D3B7496148}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\TypeLib\{C4BAE205-5E02-4E32-876E-F34B4E2D000C}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\TypeLib\{D372567D-67C1-4B29-B3F0-159B52B3E967}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\TypeLib\{E2343056-CC08-46AC-B898-BFC7ACF4E755}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\TypeLib\{EC4085F2-8DB3-45A6-AD0B-CA289F3C5D7E}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\URLSearchHook.ToolbarURLSearchHook
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\URLSearchHook.ToolbarURLSearchHook.1
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\YontooIEClient.Api
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\YontooIEClient.Api.1
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\YontooIEClient.Layers
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\YontooIEClient.Layers.1
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\Conduit
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\DataMngr
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\Default Tab
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Google\Chrome\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Google\Chrome\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Google\Chrome\Extensions\jbpkiefagocgkmemidfngdkamloieekf
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Google\Chrome\Extensions\jcdgjdiieiljkfkdcloehkohchhpekkn
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Google\Chrome\Extensions\niapdbllcanepiiimjjndipklodoedlc
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Google\Chrome\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Google\Chrome\Extensions\pgafcinpmmpklohkojmllohdhomoefph
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Google\Chrome\Extensions\pmlghpafmmnmmkjdhacccolfgnkiboco
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\Iminent
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Low Rights\ElevationPolicy\{628F3201-34D0-49C0-BB9A-82A26AEFB291}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{006EE092-9658-4FD6-BD8E-A21A348E59F5}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{9BB47C17-9C68-4BB3-B188-DD9AF0FD2102}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Shared Tools\MSConfig\startupreg\SweetPacks Communicator
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Management\ARPCache\{889DF117-14D1-44EE-9F31-C5FB5D47F68B}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Management\ARPCache\{EA8FA6BE-29BE-4AF2-9352-841F83215EB0}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{A7AF277D-1466-4A7B-93AF-B043984A5671}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{CC59E0F9-7E43-44FA-9FAA-8377850BF205}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{FD72061E-9FDE-484D-A58A-0BAB4151CAD8}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\PreApproved\{02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\PreApproved\{DF7770F7-832F-4BDF-B144-100EDDD0C3AE}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\PreApproved\{EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88}
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\063A857434EDED11A893800002C0A966
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\12BF94BD06C95F343A77631402B9556A
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\2124D8A8CF720FD44866190AF560228E
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\27A325ACED8CA4743A30127638591ADB
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\350D17402BD84234EAF7D32F08172D7C
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\3EE8C5F419057E1478A654868CEE60B5
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\4735D908D66E1BA46B6C2D7185A12B2B
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\76D8378E2DDAED3428720A631F6E3BF0
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\9A001B259DB7D694E818BE29B973992C
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\BAE2EC163C6A68A48921573E0E7E199D
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\C06C6662FA5B04646829E4A460857770
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\CEEB3E14ABE8270419B0FD762E18F7C6
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\ED1B5E9A3BDB51349BF96E842C062D98
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\FECBC2BC14DA6CD459BD59A041709836
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Products\EB6AF8AEEB922FA4392548F13812E50B
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\{889DF117-14D1-44EE-9F31-C5FB5D47F68B}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\{EA8FA6BE-29BE-4AF2-9352-841F83215EB0}
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\SpeedBit
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\SProtector
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\Tarma Installer
Value Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main [bprotector start page]
Value Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\New Windows\Allow [*.crossrider.com]
Value Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes [bProtectorDefaultScope]
Value Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\WebBrowser [{E7DF6BFF-55A5-4EB7-A673-4ED3E9456D39}]
Value Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\URLSearchHooks [{CA3EB689-8F09-4026-AA10-B9534C691CE0}]
Value Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\New Windows\Allow [*.crossrider.com]
Value Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar [{26C9E18C-3717-4BE1-A225-04E4471F5B6E}]
Value Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar [{32D47EA5-9473-4CAD-805D-9999F15D5AE2}]
Value Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar [{AE07101B-46D4-4A98-AF68-0333EA26E113}]
Value Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar [{B278D9F8-0FA9-465E-9938-0C392605D8E3}]
Value Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar [{EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88}]
Value Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar [10]

***** [Internet Browsers] *****

-\\ Internet Explorer v8.0.6001.18702

Replaced : [HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main - Search Page] = hxxp://feed.snap.do/?publisher=SnapdoEMon&dpid=SnapdoEMon&co=GB&userid=3fa587da-d320-47b9-b17e-c8cf05aad20a&searchtype=ds&q={searchTerms} --> hxxp://www.google.com
Replaced : [HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main - Search Bar] = hxxp://feed.snap.do/?publisher=SnapdoEMon&dpid=SnapdoEMon&co=GB&userid=3fa587da-d320-47b9-b17e-c8cf05aad20a&searchtype=ds&q={searchTerms} --> hxxp://www.google.com
Replaced : [HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main - Default_Page_URL] = hxxp://isearch.glarysoft.com/?src=iehome&d=y --> hxxp://www.google.com
Replaced : [HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\AboutURls - Tabs] = hxxp://www.v9.com/newtab?utm_source=b&utm_medium=lwaviguanwang&from=lwaviguanwang&uid=SAMSUNGXHD040GJXP_S0DDJ1WL800326&ts=1356898275 --> hxxp://www.google.com
Replaced : [HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search - SearchAssistant] = hxxp://feed.snap.do/?publisher=SnapdoEMon&dpid=SnapdoEMon&co=GB&userid=3fa587da-d320-47b9-b17e-c8cf05aad20a&searchtype=ds&q={searchTerms} --> hxxp://www.google.com
Replaced : [HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search - Default_Search_URL] = hxxp://feed.snap.do/?publisher=SnapdoEMon&dpid=SnapdoEMon&co=GB&userid=3fa587da-d320-47b9-b17e-c8cf05aad20a&searchtype=ds&q={searchTerms} --> hxxp://www.google.com
Replaced : [HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search - SearchAssistant] = hxxp://search.v9.com/web/?utm_source=b&utm_medium=lwaviguanwang&from=lwaviguanwang&uid=SAMSUNGXHD040GJXP_S0DDJ1WL800326&ts=1356898284 --> hxxp://www.google.com
Replaced : [HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search - CustomizeSearch] = hxxp://search.v9.com/web/?utm_source=b&utm_medium=lwaviguanwang&from=lwaviguanwang&uid=SAMSUNGXHD040GJXP_S0DDJ1WL800326&ts=1356898284 --> hxxp://www.google.com
Replaced : [HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main - Default_Page_URL] = hxxp://isearch.glarysoft.com/?src=iehome&d=y --> hxxp://www.google.com
Replaced : [HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main - Start Page] = hxxp://isearch.glarysoft.com/?src=iehome&d=y --> hxxp://www.google.com

-\\ Mozilla Firefox v19.0 (en-US)

File : C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\10o3prvl.default\prefs.js

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\10o3prvl.default\user.js ... Deleted !

Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091..clientLogIsEnabled", false);
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091..clientLogServiceUrl", "hxxp://clientlog.users.conduit.com/ClientDiagnostics.as[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091..uninstallLogServiceUrl", "hxxp://uninstall.users.conduit.com/Uninstall.asmx/Re[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.ALLOW_SHOWING_HIDDEN_TOOLBAR", false);
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.AboutPrivacyUrl", "hxxp://www.conduit.com/privacy/Default.aspx");
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.BrowserCompStateIsOpen_129707804829376918", true);
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.CTID", "CT2504091");
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.CurrentServerDate", "20-5-2012");
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.DSInstall", false);
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.DialogsAlignMode", "LTR");
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.DialogsGetterLastCheckTime", "Thu May 17 2012 06:17:43 GMT-0400 (Eastern Daylig[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.DownloadReferralCookieData", "");
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.EMailNotifierPollDate", "Sun Apr 08 2012 08:15:45 GMT-0700 (Pacific Daylight Ti[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.ENABALE_HISTORY", "{\"dataType\":\"string\",\"data\":\"true\"}");
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.FeedLastCount129079840422964131", 10);
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.FeedPollDate128891351169457140", "Sun Apr 08 2012 20:15:45 GMT-0700 (Pacific Da[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.FeedPollDate129079840422964131", "Sun Apr 08 2012 08:09:05 GMT-0700 (Pacific Da[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.FeedTTL128891351169457140", 40);
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.FirstServerDate", "8-4-2012");
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.FirstTime", true);
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.FirstTimeFF3", true);
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.FixPageNotFoundErrors", true);
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.GroupingServerCheckInterval", 1440);
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.GroupingServiceUrl", "hxxp://grouping.services.conduit.com/");
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.HPInstall", false);
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.HasUserGlobalKeys", true);
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.HomePageProtectorEnabled", false);
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.HomepageBeforeUnload", "chrome://branding/locale/browserconfig.properties");
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.Initialize", true);
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.InitializeCommonPrefs", true);
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.InstallationAndCookieDataSentCount", 3);
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.InstallationId", "ConduitNSISIntegration");
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.InstallationType", "ConduitXPEIntegration");
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.InstalledDate", "Sun Apr 08 2012 08:09:04 GMT-0700 (Pacific Daylight Time)");
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.IsAlertDBUpdated", true);
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.IsGrouping", false);
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.IsInitSetupIni", true);
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.IsMulticommunity", false);
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.IsOpenThankYouPage", false);
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.IsOpenUninstallPage", false);
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.LanguagePackLastCheckTime", "Sat May 19 2012 12:40:47 GMT-0400 (Eastern Dayligh[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.LanguagePackReloadIntervalMM", 1440);
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.LanguagePackServiceUrl", "hxxp://translation.users.conduit.com/Translation.ashx[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.LastLogin_3.10.0.1", "Sun Apr 08 2012 08:09:17 GMT-0700 (Pacific Daylight Time)[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.LastLogin_3.12.2.3", "Sun May 20 2012 03:54:51 GMT-0400 (Eastern Daylight Time)[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.LatestVersion", "3.12.2.3");
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.Locale", "en-us");
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.LoginRevertSettingsEnabled", false);
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.MCDetectTooltipHeight", "83");
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.MCDetectTooltipUrl", "hxxp://@[email protected]/rank/tooltip/?version=1");
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.MCDetectTooltipWidth", "295");
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.MyStuffEnabledAtInstallation", true);
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.OriginalFirstVersion", "3.10.0.1");
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.SearchCaption", "Web Search");
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.SearchEngineBeforeUnload", "AVG Secure Search");
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.SearchFromAddressBarIsInit", true);
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.SearchFromAddressBarUrl", "hxxp://search.conduit.com/ResultsExt.aspx?ctid=CT250[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.SearchInNewTabEnabled", true);
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.SearchInNewTabIntervalMM", 1440);
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.SearchInNewTabLastCheckTime", "Sat May 19 2012 12:40:05 GMT-0400 (Eastern Dayli[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.SearchInNewTabServiceUrl", "hxxp://newtab.conduit-hosting.com/newtab/?ctid=EB_T[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.SearchProtectorEnabled", false);
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.SearchProtectorToolbarDisabled", false);
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.SendProtectorDataViaLogin", true);
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.ServiceMapLastCheckTime", "Sat May 19 2012 12:40:06 GMT-0400 (Eastern Daylight [...]
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.SettingsLastCheckTime", "Sun May 20 2012 03:54:48 GMT-0400 (Eastern Daylight Ti[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.SettingsLastUpdate", "1337169810");
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.TBHomePageUrl", "hxxp://search.conduit.com/?ctid=CT2504091&SearchSource=13");
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.ThirdPartyComponentsInterval", 504);
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.ThirdPartyComponentsLastCheck", "Sun Apr 08 2012 08:08:57 GMT-0700 (Pacific Day[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.ThirdPartyComponentsLastUpdate", "1312887586");
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.ToolbarShrinkedFromSetup", false);
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.TrustedApiDomains", "conduit.com,conduit-hosting.com,conduit-services.com,clien[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.UserID", "UN73810346981522416");
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.addressBarTakeOverEnabledInHidden", "true");
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.alertChannelId", "897164");
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.autoDisableScopes", 14);
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.backendstorage.cbcountry_000", "4341");
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.backendstorage.cbfirsttime", "53756E2041707220303820323031322030383A30393A33352[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.backendstorage.shoppingapp.gk.exipres", "4672692041707220313320323031322030383A[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.backendstorage.shoppingapp.gk.geolocation", "63616E616461");
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.backendstorage.url_history0001", "687474703A2F2F746865626F782E627A2F6D657373616[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.cbcountry_000", "Q0E=");
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.cbfirsttime", "U3VuIEFwciAwOCAyMDEyIDA4OjA5OjM1IEdNVC0wNzAwIChQYWNpZmljIERheWxp[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.defaultSearch", "false");
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.embeddedsData", "[{\"appId\":\"129079840422026594\",\"apiPermissions\":{\"cross[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.enableAlerts", "true");
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.enableSearchFromAddressBar", "true");
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.firstTimeDialogOpened", true);
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.fixPageNotFoundError", "true");
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.fixPageNotFoundErrorInHidden", "true");
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.fixUrls", true);
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.generalConfigFromLogin", "{\"ApiMaxAlerts\":\"12\",\"SocialDomains\":\"social.c[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.globalFirstTimeInfoLastCheckTime", "Sun Apr 08 2012 08:09:04 GMT-0700 (Pacific [...]
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.homepageProtectorEnableByLogin", true);
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.initDone", true);
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.installId", "ConduitInstallerStub.exe");
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.installType", "ConduitNSISIntegration");
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.isAppTrackingManagerOn", true);
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.isCheckedStartAsHidden", true);
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.isEnableAllDialogs", "{\"dataType\":\"string\",\"data\":\"true\"}");
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.isFirstTimeToolbarLoading", "false");
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.isNewTabEnabled", true);
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.isPerformedSmartBarTransition", "true");
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.isToolbarShrinked", "{\"dataType\":\"string\",\"data\":\"false\"}");
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.migrateAppsAndComponents", true);
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.myStuffEnabled", true);
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.myStuffPublihserMinWidth", 400);
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.myStuffSearchUrl", "hxxp://Apps.conduit.com/search?q=SEARCH_TERM&SearchSourceOr[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.myStuffServiceIntervalMM", 1440);
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.myStuffServiceUrl", "hxxp://mystuff.conduit-services.com/MyStuffService.ashx?Co[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.navigateToUrlOnSearch", false);
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.navigationAliasesJson", "{\"EB_SEARCH_TERM\":\"\",\"EB_MAIN_FRAME_URL\":\"about[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.openThankYouPage", "false");
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.openUninstallPage", "false");
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.revertSettingsEnabled", false);
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.searchInNewTabEnabledInHidden", "true");
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.searchProtectorDialogDelayInSec", 10);
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.searchProtectorEnableByLogin", true);
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.selectToSearchBoxEnabled", "{\"dataType\":\"string\",\"data\":\"true\"}");
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.serviceLayer_service_login_isFirstLoginInvoked", "{\"dataType\":\"boolean\",\"d[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.serviceLayer_service_login_loginCount", "{\"dataType\":\"number\",\"data\":\"4\[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.serviceLayer_service_toolbarGrouping_activeCTID", "{\"dataType\":\"string\",\"d[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.serviceLayer_service_toolbarGrouping_activeDownloadUrl", "{\"dataType\":\"strin[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.serviceLayer_service_toolbarGrouping_activeToolbarName", "{\"dataType\":\"strin[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.serviceLayer_service_toolbarGrouping_invoked", "{\"dataType\":\"string\",\"data[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.serviceLayer_services_login_10.10.27.6_lastUpdate", "1352758428824");
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.serviceLayer_services_login_10.13.40.15_lastUpdate", "1354919683241");
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.serviceLayer_services_serviceMap_lastUpdate", "1354483509127");
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.serviceLayer_services_toolbarSettings_lastUpdate", "1354926894662");
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.serviceLayer_services_translation_lastUpdate", "1354483509641");
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.settingsINI", true);
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.shouldFirstTimeDialog", "false");
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.smartbar.CTID", "CT2504091");
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.smartbar.Uninstall", "0");
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.smartbar.toolbarName", "Vuze Remote ");
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.startPage", "userChanged");
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.testingCtid", "");
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.toolbarAppMetaDataLastCheckTime", "Sat May 19 2012 12:40:05 GMT-0400 (Eastern D[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.toolbarBornServerTime", "8-4-2012");
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.toolbarContextMenuLastCheckTime", "Sun Apr 08 2012 08:09:20 GMT-0700 (Pacific D[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.toolbarCurrentServerTime", "2-12-2012");
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.toolbarDisabled", "true");
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.undefined", "Sun Apr 08 2012 08:09:13 GMT-0700 (Pacific Daylight Time)");
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091.url_history0001", "aHR0cDovL3RoZWJveC5iei9tZXNzYWdlLnBocD9hY3Rpb249dmlld21lc3Nh[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CT2504091_Firefox.csv", "[{\"from\":\"Abs Layer\",\"action\":\"loading toolbar\",\"time\"[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CT3072253..clientLogIsEnabled", false);
Deleted : user_pref("CT3072253..clientLogServiceUrl", "hxxp://clientlog.users.conduit.com/ClientDiagnostics.as[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CT3072253..uninstallLogServiceUrl", "hxxp://uninstall.users.conduit.com/Uninstall.asmx/Re[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CT3072253.ALLOW_SHOWING_HIDDEN_TOOLBAR", false);
Deleted : user_pref("CT3072253.AboutPrivacyUrl", "hxxp://www.conduit.com/privacy/Default.aspx");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3072253.BrowserCompStateIsOpen_129573915102477663", true);
Deleted : user_pref("CT3072253.BrowserCompStateIsOpen_129749445530228833", true);
Deleted : user_pref("CT3072253.BrowserCompStateIsOpen_129749445881800338", true);
Deleted : user_pref("CT3072253.BrowserCompStateIsOpen_129805375651312503", true);
Deleted : user_pref("CT3072253.CTID", "CT3072253");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3072253.CurrentServerDate", "30-6-2012");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3072253.DSInstall", false);
Deleted : user_pref("CT3072253.DialogsAlignMode", "LTR");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3072253.DialogsGetterLastCheckTime", "Thu Jun 28 2012 09:11:25 GMT-0400 (Eastern Daylig[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CT3072253.DownloadReferralCookieData", "");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3072253.FirstServerDate", "10-4-2012");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3072253.FirstTime", true);
Deleted : user_pref("CT3072253.FirstTimeFF3", true);
Deleted : user_pref("CT3072253.FixPageNotFoundErrors", true);
Deleted : user_pref("CT3072253.GroupingServerCheckInterval", 1440);
Deleted : user_pref("CT3072253.GroupingServiceUrl", "hxxp://grouping.services.conduit.com/");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3072253.HPInstall", false);
Deleted : user_pref("CT3072253.HasUserGlobalKeys", true);
Deleted : user_pref("CT3072253.Initialize", true);
Deleted : user_pref("CT3072253.InitializeCommonPrefs", true);
Deleted : user_pref("CT3072253.InstallationAndCookieDataSentCount", 3);
Deleted : user_pref("CT3072253.InstallationId", "ConduitXPEIntegration");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3072253.InstallationType", "ConduitXPEIntegration");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3072253.InstalledDate", "Tue Apr 10 2012 15:06:18 GMT-0700 (Pacific Daylight Time)");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3072253.IsAlertDBUpdated", true);
Deleted : user_pref("CT3072253.IsGrouping", false);
Deleted : user_pref("CT3072253.IsInitSetupIni", true);
Deleted : user_pref("CT3072253.IsMulticommunity", false);
Deleted : user_pref("CT3072253.IsOpenThankYouPage", true);
Deleted : user_pref("CT3072253.IsOpenUninstallPage", false);
Deleted : user_pref("CT3072253.LanguagePackLastCheckTime", "Fri Jun 29 2012 14:21:00 GMT-0400 (Eastern Dayligh[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CT3072253.LanguagePackReloadIntervalMM", 1440);
Deleted : user_pref("CT3072253.LanguagePackServiceUrl", "hxxp://translation.users.conduit.com/Translation.ashx[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CT3072253.LastLogin_3.10.0.1", "Tue Apr 10 2012 15:06:23 GMT-0700 (Pacific Daylight Time)[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CT3072253.LastLogin_3.12.0.7", "Tue Apr 24 2012 14:22:14 GMT-0400 (Eastern Daylight Time)[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CT3072253.LastLogin_3.12.2.3", "Sun May 20 2012 03:54:46 GMT-0400 (Eastern Daylight Time)[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CT3072253.LastLogin_3.13.0.6", "Sat Jun 30 2012 05:40:05 GMT-0400 (Eastern Daylight Time)[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CT3072253.LatestVersion", "3.13.0.6");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3072253.Locale", "en");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3072253.MCDetectTooltipHeight", "83");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3072253.MCDetectTooltipUrl", "hxxp://@[email protected]/rank/tooltip/?version=1");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3072253.MCDetectTooltipWidth", "295");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3072253.MyStuffEnabledAtInstallation", true);
Deleted : user_pref("CT3072253.OriginalFirstVersion", "3.10.0.1");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3072253.SearchCaption", "uTorrentControl2 Customized Web Search");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3072253.SearchFromAddressBarIsInit", true);
Deleted : user_pref("CT3072253.SearchFromAddressBarUrl", "hxxp://search.conduit.com/ResultsExt.aspx?ctid=CT307[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CT3072253.SearchInNewTabEnabled", true);
Deleted : user_pref("CT3072253.SearchInNewTabIntervalMM", 1440);
Deleted : user_pref("CT3072253.SearchInNewTabLastCheckTime", "Fri Jun 29 2012 14:20:57 GMT-0400 (Eastern Dayli[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CT3072253.SearchInNewTabServiceUrl", "hxxp://newtab.conduit-hosting.com/newtab/?ctid=EB_T[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CT3072253.SendProtectorDataViaLogin", true);
Deleted : user_pref("CT3072253.ServiceMapLastCheckTime", "Fri Jun 29 2012 14:20:58 GMT-0400 (Eastern Daylight [...]
Deleted : user_pref("CT3072253.SettingsLastCheckTime", "Sat Jun 30 2012 05:40:04 GMT-0400 (Eastern Daylight Ti[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CT3072253.SettingsLastUpdate", "1339665152");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3072253.TBHomePageUrl", "hxxp://search.conduit.com/?ctid=CT3072253&SearchSource=13");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3072253.ThirdPartyComponentsInterval", 504);
Deleted : user_pref("CT3072253.ThirdPartyComponentsLastCheck", "Tue Apr 10 2012 15:06:16 GMT-0700 (Pacific Day[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CT3072253.ThirdPartyComponentsLastUpdate", "1312887586");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3072253.ToolbarShrinkedFromSetup", false);
Deleted : user_pref("CT3072253.TrusteLinkUrl", "hxxp://trust.conduit.com/CT3072253");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3072253.TrustedApiDomains", "conduit.com,conduit-hosting.com,conduit-services.com,clien[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CT3072253.Uninstall", true);
Deleted : user_pref("CT3072253.UserID", "UN77759948831093665");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3072253.alertChannelId", "1463702");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3072253.autoDisableScopes", 14);
Deleted : user_pref("CT3072253.backendstorage.cbcountry_000", "4341");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3072253.backendstorage.cbfirsttime", "5475652041707220313020323031322031353A30363A33342[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CT3072253.backendstorage.url_history0001", "687474703A2F2F7777772E66616365626F6F6B2E636F6[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CT3072253.generalConfigFromLogin", "{\"ApiMaxAlerts\":\"12\",\"SocialDomains\":\"social.c[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CT3072253.globalFirstTimeInfoLastCheckTime", "Tue Apr 10 2012 15:06:20 GMT-0700 (Pacific [...]
Deleted : user_pref("CT3072253.homepageProtectorEnableByLogin", true);
Deleted : user_pref("CT3072253.initDone", true);
Deleted : user_pref("CT3072253.isAppTrackingManagerOn", true);
Deleted : user_pref("CT3072253.myStuffEnabled", true);
Deleted : user_pref("CT3072253.myStuffPublihserMinWidth", 400);
Deleted : user_pref("CT3072253.myStuffSearchUrl", "hxxp://Apps.conduit.com/search?q=SEARCH_TERM&SearchSourceOr[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CT3072253.myStuffServiceIntervalMM", 1440);
Deleted : user_pref("CT3072253.myStuffServiceUrl", "hxxp://mystuff.conduit-services.com/MyStuffService.ashx?Co[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CT3072253.navigateToUrlOnSearch", false);
Deleted : user_pref("CT3072253.revertSettingsEnabled", false);
Deleted : user_pref("CT3072253.searchProtectorDialogDelayInSec", 10);
Deleted : user_pref("CT3072253.searchProtectorEnableByLogin", true);
Deleted : user_pref("CT3072253.testingCtid", "");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3072253.toolbarAppMetaDataLastCheckTime", "Fri Jun 29 2012 14:21:00 GMT-0400 (Eastern D[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CT3072253.toolbarContextMenuLastCheckTime", "Tue Apr 10 2012 15:06:25 GMT-0700 (Pacific D[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CT3072253.usagesFlag", 2);
Deleted : user_pref("CT3198785.1000082.isPlayDisplay", "true");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3198785.1000082.state", "{\"state\":\"stopped\",\"text\":\"Californi...\",\"description[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CT3198785.129761883816955218.pid2", "c88ae15ffe155888");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3198785.ENABALE_HISTORY", "{\"dataType\":\"string\",\"data\":\"true\"}");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3198785.ENABLE_RETURN_WEB_SEARCH_ON_THE_PAGE", "{\"dataType\":\"string\",\"data\":\"tru[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CT3198785.FirstTime", "true");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3198785.FirstTimeFF3", "true");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3198785.SearchFromAddressBarUrl", "hxxp://search.conduit.com/ResultsExt.aspx?ctid=CT319[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CT3198785.UserID", "UN59933915335917951");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3198785.acp_personal.appstate", "0");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3198785.addressBarTakeOverEnabledInHidden", "true");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3198785.autoDisableScopes", 14);
Deleted : user_pref("CT3198785.browser.search.defaultthis.engineName", true);
Deleted : user_pref("CT3198785.defaultSearch", "true");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3198785.embeddedsData", "[{\"appId\":\"129761883813986480\",\"apiPermissions\":{\"cross[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CT3198785.enableAlerts", "always");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3198785.enableSearchFromAddressBar", "true");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3198785.firstTimeDialogOpened", "true");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3198785.fixPageNotFoundError", "true");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3198785.fixPageNotFoundErrorInHidden", "true");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3198785.fixUrls", true);
Deleted : user_pref("CT3198785.installId", "ConduitNSISIntegration");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3198785.installType", "ConduitNSISIntegration");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3198785.isEnableAllDialogs", "{\"dataType\":\"string\",\"data\":\"true\"}");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3198785.isNewTabEnabled", true);
Deleted : user_pref("CT3198785.isPerformedSmartBarTransition", "true");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3198785.isToolbarShrinked", "{\"dataType\":\"string\",\"data\":\"false\"}");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3198785.keyword", true);
Deleted : user_pref("CT3198785.navigationAliasesJson", "{\"EB_SEARCH_TERM\":\"\",\"EB_MAIN_FRAME_URL\":\"hxxps[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CT3198785.openThankYouPage", "false");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3198785.openUninstallPage", "true");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3198785.search.searchAppId", "129761883813986480");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3198785.search.searchCount", "0");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3198785.searchInNewTabEnabledInHidden", "true");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3198785.selectToSearchBoxEnabled", "{\"dataType\":\"string\",\"data\":\"true\"}");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3198785.serviceLayer_service_login_isFirstLoginInvoked", "{\"dataType\":\"boolean\",\"d[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CT3198785.serviceLayer_service_login_loginCount", "{\"dataType\":\"number\",\"data\":\"4\[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CT3198785.serviceLayer_service_toolbarGrouping_activeCTID", "{\"dataType\":\"string\",\"d[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CT3198785.serviceLayer_service_toolbarGrouping_activeDownloadUrl", "{\"dataType\":\"strin[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CT3198785.serviceLayer_service_toolbarGrouping_activeToolbarName", "{\"dataType\":\"strin[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CT3198785.serviceLayer_service_toolbarGrouping_invoked", "{\"dataType\":\"string\",\"data[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CT3198785.serviceLayer_service_usage_toolbarUsageCount", "{\"dataType\":\"number\",\"data[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CT3198785.serviceLayer_services_appTrackingFirstTime_lastUpdate", "1341051809900");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3198785.serviceLayer_services_appTracking_lastUpdate", "1341051885519");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3198785.serviceLayer_services_appsMetadata_lastUpdate", "1341051809886");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3198785.serviceLayer_services_gottenAppsContextMenu_lastUpdate", "1341051810483");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3198785.serviceLayer_services_login_10.10.12.5_lastUpdate", "1341051942607");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3198785.serviceLayer_services_otherAppsContextMenu_lastUpdate", "1341051810993");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3198785.serviceLayer_services_searchAPI_lastUpdate", "1341051808959");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3198785.serviceLayer_services_serviceMap_lastUpdate", "1341051808289");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3198785.serviceLayer_services_toolbarContextMenu_lastUpdate", "1341051811099");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3198785.serviceLayer_services_toolbarSettings_lastUpdate", "1341051808981");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3198785.serviceLayer_services_translation_lastUpdate", "1341051810415");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3198785.settingsINI", true);
Deleted : user_pref("CT3198785.shouldFirstTimeDialog", "false");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3198785.smartbar.CTID", "CT3198785");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3198785.smartbar.Uninstall", "0");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3198785.smartbar.homepage", true);
Deleted : user_pref("CT3198785.smartbar.isHidden", true);
Deleted : user_pref("CT3198785.smartbar.toolbarName", "WhiteSmoke US ");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3198785.startPage", "userChanged");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3198785.toolbarBornServerTime", "30-6-2012");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3198785.toolbarCurrentServerTime", "30-6-2012");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3220468.BT_Stats.enc", "eyJsYXN0X2xvZyI6MTM1NDMxMDYwMSwidXVpZCI6OTM2NTc4ODM1MzIxODEsInN[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CT3220468.ENABALE_HISTORY", "{\"dataType\":\"string\",\"data\":\"true\"}");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3220468.ENABLE_RETURN_WEB_SEARCH_ON_THE_PAGE", "{\"dataType\":\"string\",\"data\":\"tru[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CT3220468.FirstTime", "true");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3220468.FirstTimeFF3", "true");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3220468.LoginRevertSettingsEnabled", false);
Deleted : user_pref("CT3220468.RevertSettingsEnabled", true);
Deleted : user_pref("CT3220468.UserID", "UN25635980009946546");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3220468.addressBarTakeOverEnabledInHidden", "true");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3220468.autoDisableScopes", 14);
Deleted : user_pref("CT3220468.cbfirsttime.enc", "RnJpIE5vdiAzMCAyMDEyIDE2OjIzOjE5IEdNVC0wNTAwIChFYXN0ZXJuIFN0[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CT3220468.defaultSearch", "false");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3220468.embeddedsData", "[{\"appId\":\"129813684258939747\",\"apiPermissions\":{\"cross[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CT3220468.enableAlerts", "always");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3220468.enableSearchFromAddressBar", "false");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3220468.firstTimeDialogOpened", "true");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3220468.fixPageNotFoundError", "true");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3220468.fixPageNotFoundErrorInHidden", "true");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3220468.fixUrls", true);
Deleted : user_pref("CT3220468.installType", "xpe");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3220468.isCheckedStartAsHidden", true);
Deleted : user_pref("CT3220468.isEnableAllDialogs", "{\"dataType\":\"string\",\"data\":\"true\"}");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3220468.isFirstTimeToolbarLoading", "false");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3220468.isNewTabEnabled", false);
Deleted : user_pref("CT3220468.isPerformedSmartBarTransition", "true");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3220468.isToolbarShrinked", "{\"dataType\":\"string\",\"data\":\"false\"}");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3220468.isWelcomPage", "{\"dataType\":\"boolean\",\"data\":\"true\"}");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3220468.migrateAppsAndComponents", true);
Deleted : user_pref("CT3220468.navigationAliasesJson", "{\"EB_SEARCH_TERM\":\"\",\"EB_MAIN_FRAME_URL\":\"hxxp%[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CT3220468.openThankYouPage", "true");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3220468.openUninstallPage", "false");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3220468.revertSettingsEnabled", "false");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3220468.search.searchAppId", "129813684258939747");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3220468.search.searchCount", "0");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3220468.searchInNewTabEnabled", "false");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3220468.searchInNewTabEnabledInHidden", "true");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3220468.selectToSearchBoxEnabled", "{\"dataType\":\"string\",\"data\":\"true\"}");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3220468.serviceLayer_service_login_isFirstLoginInvoked", "{\"dataType\":\"boolean\",\"d[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CT3220468.serviceLayer_service_login_loginCount", "{\"dataType\":\"number\",\"data\":\"4\[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CT3220468.serviceLayer_service_toolbarGrouping_activeCTID", "{\"dataType\":\"string\",\"d[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CT3220468.serviceLayer_service_toolbarGrouping_activeDownloadUrl", "{\"dataType\":\"strin[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CT3220468.serviceLayer_service_toolbarGrouping_activeToolbarName", "{\"dataType\":\"strin[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CT3220468.serviceLayer_service_toolbarGrouping_invoked", "{\"dataType\":\"string\",\"data[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CT3220468.serviceLayer_services_appTrackingFirstTime_lastUpdate", "1354310592170");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3220468.serviceLayer_services_appsMetadata_lastUpdate", "1354310592261");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3220468.serviceLayer_services_gottenAppsContextMenu_lastUpdate", "1354310594378");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3220468.serviceLayer_services_login_10.13.40.15_lastUpdate", "1354919686047");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3220468.serviceLayer_services_otherAppsContextMenu_lastUpdate", "1354310594499");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3220468.serviceLayer_services_searchAPI_lastUpdate", "1354310588871");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3220468.serviceLayer_services_serviceMap_lastUpdate", "1354925388538");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3220468.serviceLayer_services_toolbarContextMenu_lastUpdate", "1354310594246");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3220468.serviceLayer_services_toolbarSettings_lastUpdate", "1354926894574");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3220468.serviceLayer_services_translation_lastUpdate", "1354925392197");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3220468.settingsINI", true);
Deleted : user_pref("CT3220468.shouldFirstTimeDialog", "false");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3220468.smartbar.CTID", "CT3220468");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3220468.smartbar.Uninstall", "0");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3220468.smartbar.isHidden", true);
Deleted : user_pref("CT3220468.smartbar.toolbarName", "uTorrentControl_v2 ");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3220468.startPage", "userChanged");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3220468.toolbarBornServerTime", "1-12-2012");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3220468.toolbarCurrentServerTime", "2-12-2012");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3220468.toolbarDisabled", "true");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3220468_Firefox.csv", "[{\"from\":\"Abs Layer\",\"action\":\"loading toolbar\",\"time\"[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CT3287822.FF19Solved", "true");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3287822.FirstTime", "true");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3287822.FirstTimeFF3", "true");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3287822.UserID", "UN15019780622692862");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3287822.addressUrlXPETakeover", "true");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3287822.autoDisableScopes", 0);
Deleted : user_pref("CT3287822.browser.search.defaultthis.engineName", "true");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3287822.defaultSearch", "true");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3287822.defaultSearchXPETakeover", "true");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3287822.enableAlerts", "true");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3287822.enableFix404ByUser", "TRUE");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3287822.enableSearchFromAddressBar", "true");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3287822.fixPageNotFoundError", "true");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3287822.fixPageNotFoundErrorByUser", "true");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3287822.fixUrls", true);
Deleted : user_pref("CT3287822.homepageuserchanged", true);
Deleted : user_pref("CT3287822.installDate", "26/3/2013 18:36:53");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3287822.installId", "aaa_cid128_50");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3287822.installType", "conduitnsisintegration");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3287822.installerVersion", "1.3.7.3");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3287822.isCheckedStartAsHidden", true);
Deleted : user_pref("CT3287822.keyword", "true");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3287822.lastVersion", "10.15.0.562");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3287822.mam_gk_installer_preapproved.enc", "ZmFsc2U=");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3287822.migrateAppsAndComponents", true);
Deleted : user_pref("CT3287822.navigationAliasesJson", "{\"EB_MAIN_FRAME_URL\":\"about%3Aaddons\",\"EB_MAIN_FR[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CT3287822.openThankYouPage", "false");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3287822.openUninstallPage", "true");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3287822.revertSettingsEnabled", "false");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3287822.searchInNewTabEnabledByUser", "true");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3287822.settingsINI", true);
Deleted : user_pref("CT3287822.shouldFirstTimeDialog", "false");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3287822.smartbar.CTID", "CT3287822");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3287822.smartbar.Uninstall", "0");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3287822.smartbar.toolbarName", "MixiDJ V8 ");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3287822.startPage", "true");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3287822.toolbarDisabled", "true");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3287822_Firefox.csv", "[{\"from\":\"Abs Layer\",\"action\":\"loading toolbar\",\"time\"[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CommunityToolbar.ConduitHomepagesList", "hxxp://search.conduit.com/?ctid=CT3212689&Search[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CommunityToolbar.ConduitSearchList", "WiseConvert G1 Customized Web Search");
Deleted : user_pref("CommunityToolbar.ETag.hxxp://Settings.toolbar.search.conduit.com/root/CT2504091/CT2504091[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CommunityToolbar.ETag.hxxp://Settings.toolbar.search.conduit.com/root/CT3072253/CT3072253[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CommunityToolbar.ETag.hxxp://Settings.toolbar.search.conduit.com/root/CT3212689/CT3212689[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CommunityToolbar.ETag.hxxp://alerts.conduit-services.com/root/1463702/1459356/CA", "\"0\"[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CommunityToolbar.ETag.hxxp://alerts.conduit-services.com/root/1635955/1628961/CA", "\"0\"[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CommunityToolbar.ETag.hxxp://alerts.conduit-services.com/root/897164/892962/CA", "\"0\"")[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CommunityToolbar.ETag.hxxp://appsmetadata.toolbar.conduit-services.com/?ctid=CT2504091", [...]
Deleted : user_pref("CommunityToolbar.ETag.hxxp://appsmetadata.toolbar.conduit-services.com/?ctid=CT3072253", [...]
Deleted : user_pref("CommunityToolbar.ETag.hxxp://appsmetadata.toolbar.conduit-services.com/?ctid=CT3212689", [...]
Deleted : user_pref("CommunityToolbar.ETag.hxxp://contextmenu.toolbar.conduit-services.com/?name=GottenApps&lo[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CommunityToolbar.ETag.hxxp://contextmenu.toolbar.conduit-services.com/?name=GottenApps&lo[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CommunityToolbar.ETag.hxxp://contextmenu.toolbar.conduit-services.com/?name=OtherApps&loc[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CommunityToolbar.ETag.hxxp://contextmenu.toolbar.conduit-services.com/?name=OtherApps&loc[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CommunityToolbar.ETag.hxxp://contextmenu.toolbar.conduit-services.com/?name=SharedApps&lo[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CommunityToolbar.ETag.hxxp://contextmenu.toolbar.conduit-services.com/?name=SharedApps&lo[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CommunityToolbar.ETag.hxxp://contextmenu.toolbar.conduit-services.com/?name=Toolbar&local[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CommunityToolbar.ETag.hxxp://contextmenu.toolbar.conduit-services.com/?name=Toolbar&local[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CommunityToolbar.ETag.hxxp://dynamicdialogs.alert.conduit-services.com/alert/dlg.pkg", "\[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CommunityToolbar.ETag.hxxp://dynamicdialogs.toolbar.conduit-services.com/DLG.pkg?ver=3.10[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CommunityToolbar.ETag.hxxp://dynamicdialogs.toolbar.conduit-services.com/DLG.pkg?ver=3.12[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CommunityToolbar.ETag.hxxp://dynamicdialogs.toolbar.conduit-services.com/DLG.pkg?ver=3.12[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CommunityToolbar.ETag.hxxp://dynamicdialogs.toolbar.conduit-services.com/DLG.pkg?ver=3.13[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CommunityToolbar.ETag.hxxp://servicemap.conduit-services.com/Toolbar/?ownerId=CT2504091",[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CommunityToolbar.ETag.hxxp://servicemap.conduit-services.com/Toolbar/?ownerId=CT3072253",[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CommunityToolbar.ETag.hxxp://servicemap.conduit-services.com/Toolbar/?ownerId=CT3212689",[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CommunityToolbar.ETag.hxxp://translation.toolbar.conduit-services.com/?locale=en", "\"21b[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CommunityToolbar.ETag.hxxp://translation.toolbar.conduit-services.com/?locale=en-us", "\"[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CommunityToolbar.LatestLibsPath", "file:///C:\\Documents and Settings\\Administrator\\App[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CommunityToolbar.LatestToolbarVersionInstalled", "3.12.2.3");
Deleted : user_pref("CommunityToolbar.SearchFromAddressBarSavedUrl", "");
Deleted : user_pref("CommunityToolbar.ToolbarsList", "CT2504091,CT3072253");
Deleted : user_pref("CommunityToolbar.ToolbarsList2", "CT2504091,CT3072253");
Deleted : user_pref("CommunityToolbar.ToolbarsList4", "CT2504091,CT3072253");
Deleted : user_pref("CommunityToolbar.facebook.settingsLastCheckTime", "Thu May 10 2012 20:54:14 GMT-0400 (Eas[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CommunityToolbar.globalUserId", "eacf9193-04d2-45e0-9528-178bd0a6cef9");
Deleted : user_pref("CommunityToolbar.isAlertUrlAddedToFeedItemTable", true);
Deleted : user_pref("CommunityToolbar.isClickActionAddedToFeedItemTable", true);
Deleted : user_pref("CommunityToolbar.keywordURLSelectedCTID", "CT3212689");
Deleted : user_pref("CommunityToolbar.notifications.alertDialogsGetterLastCheckTime", "Thu May 10 2012 15:16:2[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CommunityToolbar.notifications.alertEnabled", true);
Deleted : user_pref("CommunityToolbar.notifications.alertInfoInterval", 1440);
Deleted : user_pref("CommunityToolbar.notifications.alertInfoLastCheckTime", "Thu May 10 2012 16:16:39 GMT-040[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CommunityToolbar.notifications.clientsServerUrl", "hxxp://alert.client.conduit.com");
Deleted : user_pref("CommunityToolbar.notifications.locale", "en");
Deleted : user_pref("CommunityToolbar.notifications.loginIntervalMin", 1440);
Deleted : user_pref("CommunityToolbar.notifications.loginLastCheckTime", "Thu May 10 2012 15:16:27 GMT-0400 (E[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CommunityToolbar.notifications.loginLastUpdateTime", "1313487611");
Deleted : user_pref("CommunityToolbar.notifications.messageShowTimeSec", 20);
Deleted : user_pref("CommunityToolbar.notifications.servicesServerUrl", "hxxp://alert.services.conduit.com");
Deleted : user_pref("CommunityToolbar.notifications.showTrayIcon", false);
Deleted : user_pref("CommunityToolbar.notifications.userCloseIntervalMin", 300);
Deleted : user_pref("CommunityToolbar.notifications.userId", "fb1b4368-d2d3-47e3-9192-4bd506343cc8");
Deleted : user_pref("CommunityToolbar.originalHomepage", "chrome://branding/locale/browserconfig.properties");
Deleted : user_pref("CommunityToolbar.originalSearchEngine", "AVG Secure Search");
Deleted : user_pref("Smartbar.ConduitHomepagesList", "hxxp://search.conduit.com/?ctid=CT3287822&octid=CT328782[...]
Deleted : user_pref("Smartbar.ConduitSearchEngineList", "");
Deleted : user_pref("Smartbar.ConduitSearchUrlList", "");
Deleted : user_pref("Smartbar.SearchFromAddressBarSavedUrl", "hxxp://isearch.glarysoft.com/?q=&d=y");
Deleted : user_pref("Smartbar.keywordURLSelectedCTID", "CT3212689");
Deleted : user_pref("aol_toolbar.default.homepage.check", false);
Deleted : user_pref("aol_toolbar.default.search.check", false);
Deleted : user_pref("browser.newtab.url", "hxxp://isearch.glarysoft.com/?src=ffnewtab&d=y");
Deleted : user_pref("browser.search.defaultthis.engineName", "MixiDJ V8 Customized Web Search");
Deleted : user_pref("browser.search.defaulturl", "hxxp://search.conduit.com/ResultsExt.aspx?ctid=CT3287822&CUI[...]
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.508066213d176.scode", "(function(){try{if('aol.com,mail.google.com,mystart.inc[...]
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.50f30154e3b2d.scode", "(function(){try{if('aol.com,mail.google.com,mystart.inc[...]
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.50f3019889611.scode", "(function(){try{if('aol.com,mail.google.com,mystart.inc[...]
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.BabylonToolbar.prtkDS", 0);
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.BabylonToolbar.prtkHmpg", 0);
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.BabylonToolbar_i.newTab", true);
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.BabylonToolbar_i.newTabUrl", "hxxp://www.claro-search.com/?affID=117449&tt=491[...]
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.claro.admin", false);
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.claro.aflt", "babsst");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.claro.appId", "{C3110516-8EFC-49D6-8B72-69354F332062}");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.claro.dfltLng", "en");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.claro.excTlbr", false);
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.claro.id", "b43c21740000000000000014c25518ad");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.claro.instlDay", "15681");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.claro.instlRef", "sst");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.claro.prdct", "claro");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.claro.prtnrId", "claro");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.claro.tlbrId", "claro");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.claro.tlbrSrchUrl", "");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.claro.vrsn", "1.8.3.10");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.claro.vrsni", "1.8.3.10");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.claro_i.smplGrp", "none");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.claro_i.vrsnTs", "1.8.3.106:29:11");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp2258.2258.InstallationThankYouPage", true);
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp2258.2258.InstallationTime", 1338380552);
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp2258.2258.InstallationUserSettings.searchUserConifrmation", false[...]
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp2258.2258.InstallationUserSettings.setHomepage", false);
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp2258.2258.InstallationUserSettings.setNewTab", false);
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp2258.2258.InstallationUserSettings.setSearch", false);
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp2258.2258.active", true);
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp2258.2258.addressbar", "");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp2258.2258.affid", "0");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp2258.2258.backgroundjs", "\n\n_GPL_PID = 21;\nfunction parse_url([...]
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp2258.2258.backgroundver", 10);
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp2258.2258.can_run_bg_code", true);
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp2258.2258.certdomaininstaller", "");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp2258.2258.changeprevious", false);
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp2258.2258.cookie.InstallationTime.expiration", "Fri Feb 01 2030 0[...]
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp2258.2258.cookie.InstallationTime.value", "1338380552");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp2258.2258.cookie.InstallerParams.expiration", "Fri Feb 01 2030 00[...]
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp2258.2258.cookie._GPL_aoi.expiration", "Fri Feb 01 2030 00:00:00 [...]
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp2258.2258.cookie._GPL_aoi.value", "1338380552");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp2258.2258.cookie._GPL_crr.expiration", "Fri Feb 01 2030 00:00:00 [...]
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp2258.2258.cookie._GPL_crr.value", "1340207067");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp2258.2258.cookie._GPL_geo.expiration", "Thu Jun 21 2012 05:21:46 [...]
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp2258.2258.cookie._GPL_geo.value", "%7B%22geoplugin_request%22%3A%[...]
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp2258.2258.cookie._GPL_hotfix20111102645.expiration", "Fri Feb 01 [...]
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp2258.2258.cookie._GPL_hotfix20111102645.value", "%221%22");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp2258.2258.cookie._GPL_installer_params.expiration", "Fri Feb 01 2[...]
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp2258.2258.cookie._GPL_installer_params.value", "%7B%22source_id%2[...]
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp2258.2258.cookie._GPL_parent_zoneid.expiration", "Fri Feb 01 2030[...]
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp2258.2258.cookie._GPL_parent_zoneid.value", "%2220646%22");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp2258.2258.cookie._GPL_product_id.expiration", "Fri Feb 01 2030 00[...]
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp2258.2258.cookie._GPL_product_id.value", "%221112%22");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp2258.2258.cookie._GPL_sr[adultfriendfinder.com].expiration", "Thu[...]
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp2258.2258.cookie._GPL_sr[adultfriendfinder.com].value", "13401813[...]
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp2258.2258.cookie._GPL_sr[xdating.com].expiration", "Wed Jun 20 20[...]
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp2258.2258.cookie._GPL_sr[xdating.com].value", "1340124490");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp2258.2258.cookie._GPL_zoneid.expiration", "Fri Feb 01 2030 00:00:[...]
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp2258.2258.cookie._GPL_zoneid.value", "%2241016%22");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp2258.2258.description", "I Want This!");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp2258.2258.domain", "");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp2258.2258.emailsig", "");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp2258.2258.enablesearch", false);
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp2258.2258.exposesites", "");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp2258.2258.fbremoteurl", "");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp2258.2258.group", 0);
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp2258.2258.homepage", "");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp2258.2258.iframe", false);
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp2258.2258.internaldb.InstallerIdentifiers.expiration", "Fri Feb 0[...]
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp2258.2258.internaldb.InstallerIdentifiers.value", "%7B%22installe[...]
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp2258.2258.js", "\n\nvar _GPL_PID=21;\nArray.prototype.indexOf||(A[...]
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp2258.2258.manifesturl", "");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp2258.2258.name", "I Want This");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp2258.2258.newtab", "");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp2258.2258.opensearch", "");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp2258.2258.plugins.plugin_13.code", "(function(c){c.selectedText=f[...]
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp2258.2258.plugins.plugin_13.name", "CrossriderAppUtils");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp2258.2258.plugins.plugin_13.ver", 1);
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp2258.2258.plugins.plugin_14.code", "\"undefined\"===typeof appAPI[...]
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp2258.2258.plugins.plugin_14.name", "CrossriderUtils");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp2258.2258.plugins.plugin_14.ver", 1);
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp2258.2258.plugins.plugin_15.code", "(function(e){function u(c,b){[...]
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp2258.2258.plugins.plugin_15.name", "FacebookFFIE");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp2258.2258.plugins.plugin_15.ver", 1);
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp2258.2258.plugins.plugin_16.code", "(function(b,a){function h(){v[...]
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp2258.2258.plugins.plugin_16.name", "FFAppAPIWrapper");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp2258.2258.plugins.plugin_16.ver", 3);
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp2258.2258.plugins.plugin_17.code", "var $$jquery;\n(function(l,n)[...]
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp2258.2258.plugins.plugin_17.name", "jQuery");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp2258.2258.plugins.plugin_17.ver", 1);
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp2258.2258.plugins_lists.plugins_0", "17,14,16");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp2258.2258.plugins_lists.plugins_1", "17,14,13,16,15");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp2258.2258.pluginsurl", "hxxp://app-static.crossrider.com/plugin/a[...]
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp2258.2258.pluginsversion", 4);
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp2258.2258.premium", true);
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp2258.2258.publisher", "215 Apps");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp2258.2258.searchstatus", 0);
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp2258.2258.setnewtab", false);
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp2258.2258.settingsurl", "");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp2258.2258.thankyou", "");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp2258.2258.updateinterval", 360);
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp2258.2258.ver", 60);
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp2258.apps", "2258");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp2258.bic", "137a273c8d252847b3b6a626d4bf1895");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp2258.cid", 2258);
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp2258.firstrun", false);
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp2258.hadappinstalled", true);
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp2258.installationdate", 1338460326);
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp2258.lastcheck", 22336691);
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp2258.lastcheckitem", 22336793);
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp2258.misc.lastBgWorkerTimer", "1340207592472");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp2258.misc.lastDomWorkerTimer", "1340207592464");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp26276.26276.InstallationTime", 1364337611);
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp26276.26276.active", true);
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp26276.26276.addressbar", "");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp26276.26276.addressbarenhanced", "");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp26276.26276.backgroundjs", "\n\n//\n");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp26276.26276.backgroundver", 6);
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp26276.26276.can_run_bg_code", true);
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp26276.26276.certdomaininstaller", "");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp26276.26276.changeprevious", false);
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp26276.26276.cookie.InstallationTime.expiration", "Fri Feb 01 2030[...]
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp26276.26276.cookie.InstallationTime.value", "1364337611");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp26276.26276.cookie._GPL_aoi.expiration", "Fri Feb 01 2030 00:00:0[...]
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp26276.26276.cookie._GPL_aoi.value", "1364337611");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp26276.26276.cookie._GPL_arbitrary_code.expiration", "Wed Mar 27 2[...]
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp26276.26276.cookie._GPL_arbitrary_code.value", "%22/**/%22");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp26276.26276.cookie._GPL_blocklist.expiration", "Wed Mar 27 2013 0[...]
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp26276.26276.cookie._GPL_blocklist.value", "%22nonexistantdomain.c[...]
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp26276.26276.cookie._GPL_country_code.expiration", "Tue Apr 02 201[...]
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp26276.26276.cookie._GPL_country_code.value", "%22CA%22");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp26276.26276.cookie._GPL_crr.expiration", "Fri Feb 01 2030 00:00:0[...]
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp26276.26276.cookie._GPL_crr.value", "1364386396");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp26276.26276.cookie._GPL_currenttime.expiration", "Fri Feb 01 2030[...]
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp26276.26276.cookie._GPL_currenttime.value", "%221363714948%22");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp26276.26276.cookie._GPL_hotfix20111102645.expiration", "Fri Feb 0[...]
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp26276.26276.cookie._GPL_hotfix20111102645.value", "%221%22");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp26276.26276.cookie._GPL_installer_params.expiration", "Fri Feb 01[...]
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp26276.26276.cookie._GPL_installer_params.value", "%7B%22source_id[...]
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp26276.26276.cookie._GPL_installtime.expiration", "Fri Feb 01 2030[...]
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp26276.26276.cookie._GPL_installtime.value", "%221363714963%22");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp26276.26276.cookie._GPL_parent_zoneid.expiration", "Fri Feb 01 20[...]
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp26276.26276.cookie._GPL_parent_zoneid.value", "%2214019%22");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp26276.26276.cookie._GPL_pc_20120828.expiration", "Fri Feb 01 2030[...]
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp26276.26276.cookie._GPL_pc_20120828.value", "1364337708575");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp26276.26276.cookie._GPL_product_id.expiration", "Fri Feb 01 2030 [...]
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp26276.26276.cookie._GPL_product_id.value", "%221347%22");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp26276.26276.cookie._GPL_zoneid.expiration", "Fri Feb 01 2030 00:0[...]
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp26276.26276.cookie._GPL_zoneid.value", "%22163055%22");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp26276.26276.cookie.dbtest.expiration", "Fri Feb 01 2030 00:00:00 [...]
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp26276.26276.cookie.dbtest.value", "1364337693365");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp26276.26276.description", "Deal Spy");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp26276.26276.domain", "");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp26276.26276.enablesearch", false);
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp26276.26276.homepage", "");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp26276.26276.iframe", false);
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp26276.26276.internaldb.Resources_appVer.expiration", "Fri Feb 01 [...]
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp26276.26276.internaldb.Resources_appVer.value", "7");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp26276.26276.internaldb.Resources_lastVersion.expiration", "Fri Fe[...]
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp26276.26276.internaldb.Resources_lastVersion.value", "1");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp26276.26276.internaldb.Resources_meta.expiration", "Fri Feb 01 20[...]
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp26276.26276.internaldb.Resources_meta.value", "%7B%7D");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp26276.26276.internaldb.Resources_nextCheck.expiration", "Wed Mar [...]
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp26276.26276.internaldb.Resources_nextCheck.value", "true");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp26276.26276.internaldb.Resources_queue.expiration", "Fri Feb 01 2[...]
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp26276.26276.internaldb.Resources_queue.value", "%7B%7D");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp26276.26276.js", "\n\nif(\"undefined\"!=typeof _GPL_PLUGIN){var _[...]
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp26276.26276.manifesturl", "");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp26276.26276.name", "Deal Spy");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp26276.26276.newtab", "");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp26276.26276.opensearch", "");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp26276.26276.plugins.plugin_1.code", "appAPI._cr_config={appID:fun[...]
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp26276.26276.plugins.plugin_1.name", "base");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp26276.26276.plugins.plugin_1.ver", 4);
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp26276.26276.plugins.plugin_1000014.code", "Array.prototype.indexO[...]
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp26276.26276.plugins.plugin_1000014.name", "GPL Plugin (Loader)");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp26276.26276.plugins.plugin_1000014.ver", 15);
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp26276.26276.plugins.plugin_1000015.code", "var a=appAPI.db.getLis[...]
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp26276.26276.plugins.plugin_1000015.name", "GPL Background (BG)");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp26276.26276.plugins.plugin_1000015.ver", 35);
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp26276.26276.plugins.plugin_13.code", "(function(a){a.selectedText[...]
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp26276.26276.plugins.plugin_13.name", "CrossriderAppUtils");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp26276.26276.plugins.plugin_13.ver", 2);
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp26276.26276.plugins.plugin_14.code", "if(typeof(appAPI)===\"undef[...]
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp26276.26276.plugins.plugin_14.name", "CrossriderUtils");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp26276.26276.plugins.plugin_14.ver", 2);
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp26276.26276.plugins.plugin_16.code", "if((typeof isBackground===\[...]
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp26276.26276.plugins.plugin_16.name", "FFAppAPIWrapper");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp26276.26276.plugins.plugin_16.ver", 5);
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp26276.26276.plugins.plugin_17.code", "if(typeof window!==\"undefi[...]
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp26276.26276.plugins.plugin_17.name", "jQuery");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp26276.26276.plugins.plugin_17.ver", 3);
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp26276.26276.plugins.plugin_21.code", "var CrossriderDebugManager=[...]
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp26276.26276.plugins.plugin_21.name", "debug");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp26276.26276.plugins.plugin_21.ver", 3);
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp26276.26276.plugins.plugin_22.code", "(function(a){appAPI.queueMa[...]
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp26276.26276.plugins.plugin_22.name", "resources");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp26276.26276.plugins.plugin_22.ver", 3);
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp26276.26276.plugins.plugin_28.code", "var CrossriderInitializerPl[...]
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp26276.26276.plugins.plugin_28.name", "initializer");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp26276.26276.plugins.plugin_28.ver", 2);
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp26276.26276.plugins.plugin_4.code", "var jQuery = $jquery_171 = $[...]
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp26276.26276.plugins.plugin_4.name", "jquery_1_7_1");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp26276.26276.plugins.plugin_4.ver", 3);
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp26276.26276.plugins.plugin_47.code", "(function(){appAPI.ready=fu[...]
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp26276.26276.plugins.plugin_47.name", "resources_background");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp26276.26276.plugins.plugin_47.ver", 2);
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp26276.26276.plugins.plugin_64.code", "(function(){var h=\"__CR_EM[...]
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp26276.26276.plugins.plugin_64.name", "appApiMessage");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp26276.26276.plugins.plugin_64.ver", 1);
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp26276.26276.plugins.plugin_72.code", "if(appAPI.__should_activate[...]
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp26276.26276.plugins.plugin_72.name", "appApiValidation");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp26276.26276.plugins.plugin_72.ver", 2);
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp26276.26276.plugins.plugin_78.code", "if(typeof jQuery!==\"undefi[...]
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp26276.26276.plugins.plugin_78.name", "CrossriderInfo");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp26276.26276.plugins.plugin_78.ver", 2);
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp26276.26276.plugins.plugin_98.code", "(function(){var b=\"cr_\"+a[...]
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp26276.26276.plugins.plugin_98.name", "omniCommands");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp26276.26276.plugins.plugin_98.ver", 1);
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp26276.26276.plugins_lists.plugins_0", "4,14,78,16,64,47,72,98,100[...]
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp26276.26276.plugins_lists.plugins_1", "17,14,78,13,16,64,4,1,21,2[...]
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp26276.26276.plugins_lists.plugins_5", "4,14,78,13,16,64,47,72");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp26276.26276.pluginsurl", "hxxp://app-static.crossrider.com/plugin[...]
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp26276.26276.pluginsversion", 5);
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp26276.26276.publisher", "215 Apps");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp26276.26276.searchstatus", 0);
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp26276.26276.setnewtab", false);
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp26276.26276.thankyou", "");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp26276.26276.updateinterval", 360);
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp26276.26276.ver", 7);
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp26276.apps", "26276");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp26276.bic", "137a273c8d252847b3b6a626d4bf1895");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp26276.cid", 26276);
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp26276.firstrun", false);
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp26276.hadappinstalled", true);
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp26276.installationdate", 1364337611);
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp26276.lastcheck", 22739640);
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp26276.lastcheckitem", 22739773);
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp26276.modetype", "production");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp26276.reportInstall", true);
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp26276.statsDailyCounter", 1);
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp4493.4493.InstallationThankYouPage", true);
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp4493.4493.InstallationTime", 1354455057);
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp4493.4493.InstallationUserSettings.searchUserConifrmation", false[...]
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp4493.4493.InstallationUserSettings.setHomepage", false);
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp4493.4493.InstallationUserSettings.setNewTab", false);
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp4493.4493.InstallationUserSettings.setSearch", false);
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp4493.4493.active", true);
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp4493.4493.addressbar", "");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp4493.4493.backgroundjs", "\n\n\"undefined\"!=typeof _GPL_BG_NEW&&[...]
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp4493.4493.backgroundver", 7);
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp4493.4493.can_run_bg_code", true);
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp4493.4493.certdomaininstaller", "");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp4493.4493.changeprevious", false);
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp4493.4493.cookie.InstallationTime.expiration", "Fri Feb 01 2030 0[...]
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp4493.4493.cookie.InstallationTime.value", "1354455057");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp4493.4493.cookie.InstallerParams.expiration", "Fri Feb 01 2030 00[...]
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp4493.4493.cookie._GPL_aoi.expiration", "Fri Feb 01 2030 00:00:00 [...]
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp4493.4493.cookie._GPL_aoi.value", "1354455057");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp4493.4493.cookie._GPL_blocklist.expiration", "Sun Dec 02 2012 08:[...]
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp4493.4493.cookie._GPL_blocklist.value", "%22nonexistantdomain.com[...]
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp4493.4493.cookie._GPL_country_code.expiration", "Sun Dec 09 2012 [...]
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp4493.4493.cookie._GPL_country_code.value", "%22CA%22");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp4493.4493.cookie._GPL_crr.expiration", "Fri Feb 01 2030 00:00:00 [...]
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp4493.4493.cookie._GPL_crr.value", "1354455503");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp4493.4493.cookie._GPL_hotfix20111102645.expiration", "Fri Feb 01 [...]
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp4493.4493.cookie._GPL_hotfix20111102645.value", "%221%22");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp4493.4493.cookie._GPL_installer_params.expiration", "Fri Feb 01 2[...]
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp4493.4493.cookie._GPL_installer_params.value", "%7B%22source_id%2[...]
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp4493.4493.cookie._GPL_parent_zoneid.expiration", "Fri Feb 01 2030[...]
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp4493.4493.cookie._GPL_parent_zoneid.value", "%2288976%22");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp4493.4493.cookie._GPL_pc_20120828.expiration", "Fri Feb 01 2030 0[...]
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp4493.4493.cookie._GPL_pc_20120828.value", "1354455508828");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp4493.4493.cookie._GPL_product_id.expiration", "Fri Feb 01 2030 00[...]
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp4493.4493.cookie._GPL_product_id.value", "%221322%22");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp4493.4493.cookie._GPL_zoneid.expiration", "Fri Feb 01 2030 00:00:[...]
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp4493.4493.cookie._GPL_zoneid.value", "%22114382%22");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp4493.4493.cookie.dbtest.expiration", "Fri Feb 01 2030 00:00:00 GM[...]
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp4493.4493.cookie.dbtest.value", "1354455502174");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp4493.4493.description", "Coupon Companion");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp4493.4493.domain", "");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp4493.4493.enablesearch", false);
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp4493.4493.fbremoteurl", "");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp4493.4493.group", 0);
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp4493.4493.homepage", "");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp4493.4493.iframe", false);
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp4493.4493.internaldb.InstallerIdentifiers.expiration", "Fri Feb 0[...]
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp4493.4493.internaldb.InstallerIdentifiers.value", "%7B%22installe[...]
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp4493.4493.internaldb.Resources_appVer.expiration", "Fri Feb 01 20[...]
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp4493.4493.internaldb.Resources_appVer.value", "41");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp4493.4493.internaldb.Resources_lastVersion.expiration", "Fri Feb [...]
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp4493.4493.internaldb.Resources_lastVersion.value", "0");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp4493.4493.internaldb.Resources_meta.expiration", "Fri Feb 01 2030[...]
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp4493.4493.internaldb.Resources_meta.value", "%7B%7D");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp4493.4493.internaldb.Resources_nextCheck.expiration", "Sun Dec 02[...]
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp4493.4493.internaldb.Resources_nextCheck.value", "true");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp4493.4493.internaldb.Resources_queue.expiration", "Fri Feb 01 203[...]
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp4493.4493.internaldb.Resources_queue.value", "%7B%7D");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp4493.4493.internaldb.SoftwareDetected.expiration", "Fri Feb 01 20[...]
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp4493.4493.internaldb.SoftwareDetected.value", "%7B%22AnySoftware%[...]
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp4493.4493.js", "\n\nif(\"undefined\"!=typeof _GPL_PLUGIN){var _GP[...]
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp4493.4493.manifesturl", "");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp4493.4493.name", "Coupon Companion");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp4493.4493.newtab", "");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp4493.4493.opensearch", "");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp4493.4493.plugins.plugin_1.code", "appAPI._cr_config={appID:funct[...]
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp4493.4493.plugins.plugin_1.name", "base");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp4493.4493.plugins.plugin_1.ver", 3);
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp4493.4493.plugins.plugin_1000014.code", "Array.prototype.indexOf|[...]
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp4493.4493.plugins.plugin_1000014.name", "GPL Plugin (Loader)");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp4493.4493.plugins.plugin_1000014.ver", 7);
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp4493.4493.plugins.plugin_1000015.code", "var _GPL_BG={vars:{},rul[...]
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp4493.4493.plugins.plugin_1000015.name", "GPL Background (BG)");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp4493.4493.plugins.plugin_1000015.ver", 4);
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp4493.4493.plugins.plugin_13.code", "(function(a){a.selectedText=f[...]
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp4493.4493.plugins.plugin_13.name", "CrossriderAppUtils");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp4493.4493.plugins.plugin_13.ver", 2);
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp4493.4493.plugins.plugin_14.code", "if(typeof(appAPI)===\"undefin[...]
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp4493.4493.plugins.plugin_14.name", "CrossriderUtils");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp4493.4493.plugins.plugin_14.ver", 2);
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp4493.4493.plugins.plugin_15.code", "(function(f){var u={};var e=M[...]
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp4493.4493.plugins.plugin_15.name", "FacebookFFIE");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp4493.4493.plugins.plugin_15.ver", 1);
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp4493.4493.plugins.plugin_16.code", "if((typeof isBackground===\"u[...]
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp4493.4493.plugins.plugin_16.name", "FFAppAPIWrapper");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp4493.4493.plugins.plugin_16.ver", 4);
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp4493.4493.plugins.plugin_17.code", "if(typeof window!==\"undefine[...]
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp4493.4493.plugins.plugin_17.name", "jQuery");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp4493.4493.plugins.plugin_17.ver", 3);
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp4493.4493.plugins.plugin_21.code", "var CrossriderDebugManager=(f[...]
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp4493.4493.plugins.plugin_21.name", "debug");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp4493.4493.plugins.plugin_21.ver", 3);
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp4493.4493.plugins.plugin_22.code", "(function(a){appAPI.queueMana[...]
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp4493.4493.plugins.plugin_22.name", "resources");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp4493.4493.plugins.plugin_22.ver", 2);
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp4493.4493.plugins.plugin_28.code", "var CrossriderInitializerPlug[...]
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp4493.4493.plugins.plugin_28.name", "initializer");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp4493.4493.plugins.plugin_28.ver", 2);
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp4493.4493.plugins.plugin_4.code", "/*! jQuery v1.7.1 jquery.com |[...]
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp4493.4493.plugins.plugin_4.name", "jquery_1_7_1");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp4493.4493.plugins.plugin_4.ver", 3);
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp4493.4493.plugins.plugin_47.code", "(function(){appAPI.ready=func[...]
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp4493.4493.plugins.plugin_47.name", "resources_background");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp4493.4493.plugins.plugin_47.ver", 1);
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp4493.4493.plugins_lists.plugins_0", "17,14,16,47,1000015");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp4493.4493.plugins_lists.plugins_1", "17,14,13,16,15,4,1,21,22,100[...]
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp4493.4493.pluginsurl", "hxxp://app-static.crossrider.com/plugin/a[...]
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp4493.4493.pluginsversion", 17);
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp4493.4493.publisher", "215 Apps");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp4493.4493.searchstatus", 0);
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp4493.4493.setnewtab", false);
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp4493.4493.settingsurl", "");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp4493.4493.thankyou", "");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp4493.4493.updateinterval", 360);
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp4493.4493.ver", 41);
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp4493.adsOldValue", 14);
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp4493.apps", "4493");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp4493.bic", "137a273c8d252847b3b6a626d4bf1895");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp4493.cid", 4493);
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp4493.firstrun", false);
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp4493.hadappinstalled", true);
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp4493.installationdate", 1354455494);
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp4493.lastcheck", 22574258);
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp4493.lastcheckitem", 22574259);
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp4493.modetype", "production");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.crossriderapp4493.reportInstall", true);
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.funmoods.aflt", "adknlg");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.funmoods.autoRvrt", false);
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.funmoods.brwsrsrc", "ietlbr");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.funmoods.cntry", "CA");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.funmoods.dfltLng", "");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.funmoods.dfltSrch", false);
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.funmoods.dfltlng", "en");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.funmoods.dfltsrch", "false");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.funmoods.dnsErr", true);
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.funmoods.envrmnt", "production");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.funmoods.excTlbr", false);
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.funmoods.hdrMd5", "1E4EF5C4A13DB695AC03DB8F4AF3A088");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.funmoods.hmpg", true);
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.funmoods.hmpgUrl", "hxxp://start.funmoods.com/?f=1&a=adknlg&chnl=adknlg&cd=2Xz[...]
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.funmoods.hrdid", "0014C25518AD2174");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.funmoods.id", "0014C25518AD2174");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.funmoods.instlDay", "15521");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.funmoods.instlRef", "adknlg");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.funmoods.instlday", "15521");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.funmoods.instlref", "adknlg");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.funmoods.isdcmntcmplt", true);
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.funmoods.keywordurl", "");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.funmoods.lastVrsnTs", "1.5.23.226:23:32");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.funmoods.mntrvrsn", "1.3.0");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.funmoods.newTab", true);
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.funmoods.newTabUrl", "hxxp://start.funmoods.com/?f=2&a=adknlg&chnl=adknlg&cd=2[...]
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.funmoods.newtab", true);
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.funmoods.newtaburl", "hxxp://start.funmoods.com/?f=2&a=adknlg&chnl=adknlg&cd=2[...]
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.funmoods.prdct", "funmoods");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.funmoods.prtnrId", "funmoods");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.funmoods.prtnrid", "funmoods");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.funmoods.savedVrsnTs", "1");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.funmoods.sg", "none");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.funmoods.smplGrp", "none");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.funmoods.smplgrp", "none");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.funmoods.srch", "");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.funmoods.srchPrvdr", "Search");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.funmoods.srchprvdr", "Search");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.funmoods.tlbrId", "base");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.funmoods.tlbrSrchUrl", "hxxp://start.funmoods.com/?f=3&a=adknlg&chnl=adknlg&cd[...]
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.funmoods.tlbrid", "base");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.funmoods.tlbrsrchurl", "hxxp://start.funmoods.com/?f=3&a=adknlg&chnl=adknlg&cd[...]
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.funmoods.vrsn", "1.5.23.22");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.funmoods.vrsnTs", "1.5.23.226:23:32");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.funmoods.vrsni", "1.5.23.22");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.funmoods.vrsnts", "1.5.23.226:23:32");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.funmoods_i.newTab", true);
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.funmoods_i.smplGrp", "none");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.funmoods_i.vrsnTs", "1.5.23.226:23:32");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.helperbar.SmartbarDisabled", false);
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.helperbar.SmartbarStateMinimaized", false);
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.mywebsearch.prevDefaultEngine", "AVG Secure Search");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.mywebsearch.prevKwdEnabled", true);
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.mywebsearch.prevKwdURL", "hxxp://feed.helperbar.com/?publisher=OPENCANDY&dpid=[...]
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.mywebsearch.prevSelectedEngine", "Web Search");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.toolbar.mindspark._64Members_.homepage", "hxxp://home.mywebsearch.com/index.jh[...]
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.wajam.affiliate_id", "4220");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.wajam.firstrun", "false");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.wajam.log_send_info", "false");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.wajam.mappingListJsonString", "{\"version\":\"0.21083\",\"supported_sites\":{\[...]
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.wajam.no_trace", "false");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.wajam.server_current_mapping_version", "0.21083");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.wajam.supported_sites.bing.wajam_yahoo_se_js", "try {window['APP_LABEL_NAME'] [...]
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.wajam.supported_sites.encryptedgoogle.wajam_google_js", "try {window['APP_LABE[...]
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.wajam.supported_sites.google.wajam_google_se_js", "try {window['APP_LABEL_NAME[...]
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.wajam.supported_sites.yahoo.wajam_se_js", "try {window['APP_LABEL_NAME'] = 'wa[...]
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.wajam.trace_log", "1341051962433 - processInstallationUpgrade - version set to[...]
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.wajam.unique_id", "484F4B28010839D7395167EDF517EE92");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.wajam.user_current_mapping_version", "0");
Deleted : user_pref("extensions.wajam.version", "1.25");
Deleted : user_pref("extentions.y2layers.defaultEnableAppsList", "ezLooker,pagerage,buzzdock,toprelatedtopics,[...]
Deleted : user_pref("extentions.y2layers.installId", "4ab86b0e-9c56-43ae-be2f-5bad876f61db");
Deleted : user_pref("smartbar.conduitHomepageList", "hxxp://search.conduit.com/?ctid=CT3287822&octid=CT3287822[...]
Deleted : user_pref("smartbar.conduitSearchAddressUrlList", "hxxp://search.conduit.com/ResultsExt.aspx?ctid=CT[...]
Deleted : user_pref("smartbar.originalHomepage", "hxxps://www.google.ca/");
Deleted : user_pref("smartbar.originalSearchAddressUrl", "hxxp://isearch.glarysoft.com/?q=&d=y");
Deleted : user_pref("smartbar.originalSearchEngine", "Glary Search");
Deleted : user_pref("sweetim.toolbar.Visibility.VisibilityGuardLastUnHide", "0");
Deleted : user_pref("sweetim.toolbar.Visibility.enable", "true");
Deleted : user_pref("sweetim.toolbar.Visibility.intervaldays", "7");
Deleted : user_pref("sweetim.toolbar.cda.DisableOveride.enable", "true");
Deleted : user_pref("sweetim.toolbar.cda.HideOveride.enable", "true");
Deleted : user_pref("sweetim.toolbar.cda.RemoveOveride.enable", "true");
Deleted : user_pref("sweetim.toolbar.dialogs.0.enable", "true");
Deleted : user_pref("sweetim.toolbar.dialogs.0.handler", "chrome://sim_toolbar_package/content/optionsdialog-h[...]
Deleted : user_pref("sweetim.toolbar.dialogs.0.height", "335");
Deleted : user_pref("sweetim.toolbar.dialogs.0.id", "id_options_dialog");
Deleted : user_pref("sweetim.toolbar.dialogs.0.title", "$string.config.label;");
Deleted : user_pref("sweetim.toolbar.dialogs.0.url", "hxxp://www.sweetim.com/simffbar/options_remote_ff_1_6.ht[...]
Deleted : user_pref("sweetim.toolbar.dialogs.0.width", "761");
Deleted : user_pref("sweetim.toolbar.dialogs.1.enable", "true");
Deleted : user_pref("sweetim.toolbar.dialogs.1.handler", "chrome://sim_toolbar_package/content/exampledialog-h[...]
Deleted : user_pref("sweetim.toolbar.dialogs.1.height", "300");
Deleted : user_pref("sweetim.toolbar.dialogs.1.id", "id_example_dialog");
Deleted : user_pref("sweetim.toolbar.dialogs.1.title", "Example (unit-test) dialog");
Deleted : user_pref("sweetim.toolbar.dialogs.1.url", "chrome://sim_toolbar_package/content/exampledialog.html"[...]
Deleted : user_pref("sweetim.toolbar.dialogs.1.width", "500");
Deleted : user_pref("sweetim.toolbar.dialogs.2.enable", "true");
Deleted : user_pref("sweetim.toolbar.dialogs.2.handler", "chrome://sim_toolbar_package/content/cdadialog-handl[...]
Deleted : user_pref("sweetim.toolbar.dialogs.2.height", "150");
Deleted : user_pref("sweetim.toolbar.dialogs.2.id", "id_dialog_hide_disable_remove");
Deleted : user_pref("sweetim.toolbar.dialogs.2.title", "Option Dialog");
Deleted : user_pref("sweetim.toolbar.dialogs.2.url", "hxxp://www.sweetim.com/simffbar/simcdadialog.asp");
Deleted : user_pref("sweetim.toolbar.dialogs.2.width", "530");
Deleted : user_pref("sweetim.toolbar.dnscatch.domain-blacklist", ".*.sweetim.com/.*|.*.facebook.com/.*|.*.goog[...]
Deleted : user_pref("sweetim.toolbar.highlight.colors", "#FFFF00,#00FFE4,#5AFF00,#0087FF,#FFCC00,#FF00F0");
Deleted : user_pref("sweetim.toolbar.logger.ConsoleHandler.MinReportLevel", "7");
Deleted : user_pref("sweetim.toolbar.logger.FileHandler.FileName", "ff-toolbar.log");
Deleted : user_pref("sweetim.toolbar.logger.FileHandler.MaxFileSize", "200000");
Deleted : user_pref("sweetim.toolbar.logger.FileHandler.MinReportLevel", "7");
Deleted : user_pref("sweetim.toolbar.mode.debug", "false");
Deleted : user_pref("sweetim.toolbar.previous.browser.search.defaultenginename", "");
Deleted : user_pref("sweetim.toolbar.previous.browser.search.selectedEngine", "");
Deleted : user_pref("sweetim.toolbar.previous.browser.startup.homepage", "");
Deleted : user_pref("sweetim.toolbar.previous.keyword.URL", "");
Deleted : user_pref("sweetim.toolbar.scripts.0.addcontextdiv", "true");
Deleted : user_pref("sweetim.toolbar.scripts.0.callback", "simVerification");
Deleted : user_pref("sweetim.toolbar.scripts.0.domain-blacklist", "");
Deleted : user_pref("sweetim.toolbar.scripts.0.domain-whitelist", "hxxp://(www.|apps.)?facebook\\.com.*");
Deleted : user_pref("sweetim.toolbar.scripts.0.elementid", "id_script_sim_fb");
Deleted : user_pref("sweetim.toolbar.scripts.0.enable", "true");
Deleted : user_pref("sweetim.toolbar.scripts.0.id", "id_script_fb");
Deleted : user_pref("sweetim.toolbar.scripts.0.url", "hxxp://sc.sweetim.com/apps/in/fb/infb.js");
Deleted : user_pref("sweetim.toolbar.scripts.1.addcontextdiv", "true");
Deleted : user_pref("sweetim.toolbar.scripts.1.callback", "simVerification");
Deleted : user_pref("sweetim.toolbar.scripts.1.domain-blacklist", "");
Deleted : user_pref("sweetim.toolbar.scripts.1.domain-whitelist", "hxxps://(www.|apps.)?facebook\\.com.*");
Deleted : user_pref("sweetim.toolbar.scripts.1.elementid", "id_script_sim_fb");
Deleted : user_pref("sweetim.toolbar.scripts.1.enable", "false");
Deleted : user_pref("sweetim.toolbar.scripts.1.id", "id_script_fb_hxxpS");
Deleted : user_pref("sweetim.toolbar.scripts.1.url", "hxxps://sc.sweetim.com/apps/in/fb/infb.js");
Deleted : user_pref("sweetim.toolbar.scripts.2.addcontextdiv", "false");
Deleted : user_pref("sweetim.toolbar.scripts.2.callback", "");
Deleted : user_pref("sweetim.toolbar.scripts.2.domain-blacklist", ".*.google..*|.*.bing..*|.*.live..*|.*.msn..[...]
Deleted : user_pref("sweetim.toolbar.scripts.2.domain-whitelist", "");
Deleted : user_pref("sweetim.toolbar.scripts.2.elementid", "id_predict_include_script");
Deleted : user_pref("sweetim.toolbar.scripts.2.enable", "false");
Deleted : user_pref("sweetim.toolbar.scripts.2.id", "id_script_prad");
Deleted : user_pref("sweetim.toolbar.scripts.2.url", "hxxp://cdn1.certified-apps.com/scripts/shared/enable.js?[...]
Deleted : user_pref("sweetim.toolbar.search.external", "<?xml version=\"1.0\"?><TOOLBAR><EXTERNAL_SEARCH engin[...]
Deleted : user_pref("sweetim.toolbar.search.history.capacity", "10");
Deleted : user_pref("sweetim.toolbar.searchguard.UserRejectedGuard_DS", "");
Deleted : user_pref("sweetim.toolbar.searchguard.UserRejectedGuard_HP", "");
Deleted : user_pref("sweetim.toolbar.searchguard.enable", "");
Deleted : user_pref("sweetim.toolbar.simapp_id", "{16918B67-243B-11E2-B904-0014C25518AD}");
Deleted : user_pref("sweetim.toolbar.version", "1.6.0.3");

File : C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\extensions\prefs.js

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\extensions\user.js ... Deleted !

[OK] File is clean.

-\\ Google Chrome v26.0.1410.43

File : C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Preferences

[OK] File is clean.

File : C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Preferences

Deleted [l.1] : icon_url ={"browser":{"check_default_browser":false,"clear_lso_data_enabled":true,"last_known_google_url":"htt[...]
Deleted [l.5] : urls_to_restore_on_startup = [ "hxxp://www.v9.com/?utm_source=b&utm_medium=lwaviguanwang&from[...]
Deleted [l.7] : homepage = "hxxp://searchab.com/?aff=7&uid=da0acd67-4614-11e2-b946-0014c25518ad",

-\\ Opera v12.11.1661.0

File : C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Opera\Opera\operaprefs.ini

Deleted : Home URL=hxxp://mystart.incredibar.com/mb128?a=6OyUT2upfB&i=26

*************************

AdwCleaner[R1].txt - [174101 octets] - [01/04/2013 16:08:56]
AdwCleaner[S1].txt - [115616 octets] - [01/04/2013 16:33:45]

########## EOF - C:\AdwCleaner[S1].txt - [115678 octets] ##########


----------



## dano_61 (May 4, 2004)

RogueKiller V8.5.4 [Mar 18 2013] by Tigzy
mail : tigzyRK<at>gmail<dot>com
Feedback : http://www.geekstogo.com/forum/files/file/413-roguekiller/
Website : http://tigzy.geekstogo.com/roguekiller.php
Blog : http://tigzyrk.blogspot.com/

Operating System : Windows XP (5.1.2600 Service Pack 3) 32 bits version
Started in : Normal mode
User : Administrator [Admin rights]
Mode : Scan -- Date : 04/01/2013 16:41:56
| ARK || FAK || MBR |

¤¤¤ Bad processes : 0 ¤¤¤

¤¤¤ Registry Entries : 1 ¤¤¤
[HJ DESK] HKLM\[...]\NewStartPanel : {20D04FE0-3AEA-1069-A2D8-08002B30309D} (1) -> FOUND

¤¤¤ Particular Files / Folders: ¤¤¤
[ZeroAccess][FILE] @ : C:\RECYCLER\S-1-5-21-839522115-688789844-1644491937-500\$2bbc2a529ca8226e058315cd3bb25134\@ [-] --> FOUND
[ZeroAccess][FOLDER] U : C:\RECYCLER\S-1-5-21-839522115-688789844-1644491937-500\$2bbc2a529ca8226e058315cd3bb25134\U --> FOUND
[ZeroAccess][FOLDER] L : C:\RECYCLER\S-1-5-21-839522115-688789844-1644491937-500\$2bbc2a529ca8226e058315cd3bb25134\L --> FOUND
[Faked.Drv][FILE] thdudf.sys : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\thdudf.sys [-] --> FOUND

¤¤¤ Driver : [LOADED] ¤¤¤

¤¤¤ Infection : ZeroAccess ¤¤¤

¤¤¤ HOSTS File: ¤¤¤
--> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\etc\hosts

127.0.0.1 localhost

¤¤¤ MBR Check: ¤¤¤

+++++ PhysicalDrive0: SAMSUNG HD040GJ/P +++++
--- User ---
[MBR] a4aa66d4756856705611449456ed9d42
[BSP] 08e05b252c0890c06e54f9c8ddd26849 : Windows XP MBR Code
Partition table:
0 - [ACTIVE] NTFS (0x07) [VISIBLE] Offset (sectors): 63 | Size: 38154 Mo
User = LL1 ... OK!
User = LL2 ... OK!

+++++ PhysicalDrive1: ST350064 1AS USB Device +++++
--- User ---
[MBR] 416192f990e7fa01406f547aa9e5ded5
[BSP] 4fd7d89c3c7c390437b2077e1ef35400 : Windows XP MBR Code
Partition table:
0 - [XXXXXX] NTFS (0x07) [VISIBLE] Offset (sectors): 63 | Size: 476937 Mo
User = LL1 ... OK!
Error reading LL2 MBR!

Finished : << RKreport[1]_S_04012013_02d1641.txt >>
RKreport[1]_S_04012013_02d1641.txt


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

ADWCleaner found a lot more than I expected and RogueKiller has found a Rootkit infection in your Recycle bin. Please empty your recycle bin and then do another scan with RogueKiller and post the new log.

There is a faked Toshiba file that was also found by it which we should check for a possible infection using an on-line scanner.

Go to one of the following online services that analyzes suspicious files:

*Jotti's virusscan*
*VirusTotal*
*VirSCAN*

In the "*File to Scan*" (Upload or Submit) box, click the "*browse*" button and locate the following file:

C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\*thdudf.sys* _<- this file_

Click "*Open*", then click the "*Submit*" button. If you get a message saying "_File has already been analyzed_", click *Reanalyze* or *Scan again*.
-- Post back with the results of the file analysis in your next reply.


----------



## dano_61 (May 4, 2004)

Thank you Mark

I can see your message in the body of my email notification but not on the thread, so what is the next step


----------



## dano_61 (May 4, 2004)

Never mind i see it


----------



## dano_61 (May 4, 2004)

Mark 

I used Virscan and nothing was found and would not let me copy to clipboard


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Ok, as that is a specific file from Toshiba it is most likely a false detection so nothing to worry about.

Sorry about the confusion with my posts, I made the original one you saw in your notification as soon as I saw the ZeroAccess infection in the RogueKiller log, having looked again after posting I noticed the infection is in the Recycle bin so had to edit the whole post.

Please continue with my instructions in my last post and run another scan with RogueKiller.

Also, in view of the quantity of detections by ADWCleaner it may be wise to run another scan just as before using the Delete button and then post that log also.


----------



## dano_61 (May 4, 2004)

RogueKiller V8.5.4 [Mar 18 2013] by Tigzy
mail : tigzyRK<at>gmail<dot>com
Feedback : http://www.geekstogo.com/forum/files/file/413-roguekiller/
Website : http://tigzy.geekstogo.com/roguekiller.php
Blog : http://tigzyrk.blogspot.com/

Operating System : Windows XP (5.1.2600 Service Pack 3) 32 bits version
Started in : Normal mode
User : Administrator [Admin rights]
Mode : Scan -- Date : 04/01/2013 19:34:23
| ARK || FAK || MBR |

¤¤¤ Bad processes : 0 ¤¤¤

¤¤¤ Registry Entries : 1 ¤¤¤
[HJ DESK] HKLM\[...]\NewStartPanel : {20D04FE0-3AEA-1069-A2D8-08002B30309D} (1) -> FOUND

¤¤¤ Particular Files / Folders: ¤¤¤
[ZeroAccess][FILE] @ : C:\RECYCLER\S-1-5-21-839522115-688789844-1644491937-500\$2bbc2a529ca8226e058315cd3bb25134\@ [-] --> FOUND
[ZeroAccess][FOLDER] U : C:\RECYCLER\S-1-5-21-839522115-688789844-1644491937-500\$2bbc2a529ca8226e058315cd3bb25134\U --> FOUND
[ZeroAccess][FOLDER] L : C:\RECYCLER\S-1-5-21-839522115-688789844-1644491937-500\$2bbc2a529ca8226e058315cd3bb25134\L --> FOUND
[Faked.Drv][FILE] thdudf.sys : C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\thdudf.sys [-] --> FOUND

¤¤¤ Driver : [LOADED] ¤¤¤

¤¤¤ Infection : ZeroAccess ¤¤¤

¤¤¤ HOSTS File: ¤¤¤
--> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\etc\hosts

127.0.0.1 localhost

¤¤¤ MBR Check: ¤¤¤

+++++ PhysicalDrive0: SAMSUNG HD040GJ/P +++++
--- User ---
[MBR] a4aa66d4756856705611449456ed9d42
[BSP] 08e05b252c0890c06e54f9c8ddd26849 : Windows XP MBR Code
Partition table:
0 - [ACTIVE] NTFS (0x07) [VISIBLE] Offset (sectors): 63 | Size: 38154 Mo
User = LL1 ... OK!
User = LL2 ... OK!

+++++ PhysicalDrive1: ST350064 1AS USB Device +++++
--- User ---
[MBR] 416192f990e7fa01406f547aa9e5ded5
[BSP] 4fd7d89c3c7c390437b2077e1ef35400 : Windows XP MBR Code
Partition table:
0 - [XXXXXX] NTFS (0x07) [VISIBLE] Offset (sectors): 63 | Size: 476937 Mo
User = LL1 ... OK!
Error reading LL2 MBR!

Finished : << RKreport[2]_S_04012013_02d1934.txt >>
RKreport[1]_S_04012013_02d1641.txt ; RKreport[2]_S_04012013_02d1934.txt


----------



## dano_61 (May 4, 2004)

# AdwCleaner v2.115 - Logfile created 04/01/2013 at 19:39:02
# Updated 17/03/2013 by Xplode
# Operating system : Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 3 (32 bits)
# User : Administrator - COMPAQ-B622483C
# Boot Mode : Normal
# Running from : C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\desktop\adwcleaner.exe
# Option [Delete]

***** [Services] *****

***** [Files / Folders] *****

Deleted on reboot : C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Speedbit

***** [Registry] *****

Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\SpeedBit
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\SpeedBit

***** [Internet Browsers] *****

-\\ Internet Explorer v8.0.6001.18702

[OK] Registry is clean.

-\\ Mozilla Firefox v19.0 (en-US)

File : C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\10o3prvl.default\prefs.js

[OK] File is clean.

File : C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\extensions\prefs.js

[OK] File is clean.

-\\ Google Chrome v26.0.1410.43

File : C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Preferences

[OK] File is clean.

File : C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Preferences

Deleted [l.1] : icon_url ={"browser":{"check_default_browser":false,"clear_lso_data_enabled":true,"last_known_google_url":"htt[...]
Deleted [l.5] : urls_to_restore_on_startup = [ "hxxp://www.v9.com/?utm_source=b&utm_medium=lwaviguanwang&from[...]
Deleted [l.7] : homepage = "hxxp://searchab.com/?aff=7&uid=da0acd67-4614-11e2-b946-0014c25518ad",

-\\ Opera v12.11.1661.0

File : C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Opera\Opera\operaprefs.ini

[OK] File is clean.

*************************

AdwCleaner[R1].txt - [174101 octets] - [01/04/2013 16:08:56]
AdwCleaner[S1].txt - [115749 octets] - [01/04/2013 16:33:45]
AdwCleaner[S2].txt - [1947 octets] - [01/04/2013 19:39:02]

########## EOF - C:\AdwCleaner[S2].txt - [2007 octets] ##########


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Did you empty the Recycle bin? RogueKiller is still showing the infections.

We need to run RogueKiller again to delete the bad files.


Quit all running programs. 
Start RogueKiller.exe by double clicking on the icon. 
Wait until Prescan has finished. 
Ensure all boxes are ticked under "Report" tab, but uncheck Check FAKED.
Click on Scan. 
Click on Delete when complete.
Click on Report when the Deletion completes. Copy/paste the contents of the report into your next reply.

Please then continue with this:

*STEP 1*
*NOTE:* If you have already used Combofix please delete the icon from your desktop.


Please download DeFogger and save it to your desktop.
Once downloaded, double-click on the *DeFogger* icon to start the tool.
The application window will appear.
You should now click on the *Disable* button to disable your CD Emulation drivers.
When it prompts you whether or not you want to continue, please click on the *Yes* button to continue.
When the program has completed you will see a *Finished!* message. Click on the *OK* button to exit the program.
If CD Emulation programs are present and have been disabled, *DeFogger* will now ask you to reboot the machine. Please allow it to do so by clicking on the *OK* button.

*STEP 2*
Please download *ComboFix*







from one of the locations below and *save it to your Desktop. <-Important!!!*


Download Mirror #1
Download Mirror #2

Be sure to print out and follow these instructions: *A guide and tutorial on using ComboFix*

*Vista*/*Windows 7* users can skip the Recovery Console instructions and use the Windows DVD to boot into the Vista Recovery Environment or Windows 7 System Recovery Options if something goes awry. If you do not have a Windows 7 DVD then please create a Windows 7 Repair Disc. *XP* users need to install the Recovery Console first.


Temporarily *disable* your *anti-virus*, script blocking and any *anti-malware* real-time protection _*before*_ performing a scan. They can interfere with ComboFix or remove some of its embedded files which may cause _"unpredictable results"_. Click this link to see a list of such programs and how to disable them.
If ComboFix detects an older version of itself, you will be asked to update the program.
ComboFix will begin by showing a Disclaimer. Read it and click *I Agree* if you want to continue.
Follow the prompts and click on *Yes* to continue scanning for malware.
If using Windows 7 or Vista and you receive a UAC prompt asking if you want to continue running the program, you should press the *Continue* button.
When finished, please copy and paste the contents of C:\*ComboFix.txt* (_which will open after reboot_) in your next reply.
Be sure to *re-enable* your anti-virus and other security programs.

_-- Do not touch your mouse/keyboard until the ComboFix scan has completed, as this may cause the process to stall or the computer to lock.
-- ComboFix will temporarily disable your desktop, and if interrupted may leave it disabled. If this occurs, please reboot to restore it.
-- ComboFix disables autorun of all CD, floppy and USB devices to assist with malware removal and increase security._

If you no longer have access to your Internet connection after running ComboFix, please reboot to restore it. If that does not restore the connection, then follow the instructions for Manually restoring the Internet connection provided in the "_How to Guide_" you printed out earlier. Those instructions only apply to XP, for Vista and Windows 7 go here: Internet connection repair

*NOTE:* if you see a message like this when you attempt to open anything after the reboot *"Illegal Operation attempted on a registry key that has been marked for deletion"* please reboot the system again and the warning should not return.



> *Do NOT use ComboFix* unless you have been instructed to do so by a Malware Removal Expert. It is a powerful tool intended by its creator to be used under the guidance and supervision of an expert, *NOT for general public or personal use*. *Using this tool incorrectly could lead to serious problems with your operating system such as preventing it from ever starting again.* This site, sUBs and myself *will not* be responsible for any damage caused to your machine by misusing or running ComboFix on your own. Please read *ComboFix's Disclaimer*.


----------



## dano_61 (May 4, 2004)

Mark

That was my fault, i did not delete the malware on Rogue it should be gone now

RogueKiller V8.5.4 [Mar 18 2013] by Tigzy
mail : tigzyRK<at>gmail<dot>com
Feedback : http://www.geekstogo.com/forum/files/file/413-roguekiller/
Website : http://tigzy.geekstogo.com/roguekiller.php
Blog : http://tigzyrk.blogspot.com/

Operating System : Windows XP (5.1.2600 Service Pack 3) 32 bits version
Started in : Normal mode
User : Administrator [Admin rights]
Mode : Remove -- Date : 04/02/2013 05:41:05
| ARK || MBR |

¤¤¤ Bad processes : 0 ¤¤¤

¤¤¤ Registry Entries : 1 ¤¤¤
[HJ DESK] HKLM\[...]\NewStartPanel : {20D04FE0-3AEA-1069-A2D8-08002B30309D} (1) -> REPLACED (0)

¤¤¤ Particular Files / Folders: ¤¤¤
[ZeroAccess][FILE] @ : C:\RECYCLER\S-1-5-21-839522115-688789844-1644491937-500\$2bbc2a529ca8226e058315cd3bb25134\@ [-] --> REMOVED
[ZeroAccess][FOLDER] ROOT : C:\RECYCLER\S-1-5-21-839522115-688789844-1644491937-500\$2bbc2a529ca8226e058315cd3bb25134\U --> REMOVED
[ZeroAccess][FOLDER] ROOT : C:\RECYCLER\S-1-5-21-839522115-688789844-1644491937-500\$2bbc2a529ca8226e058315cd3bb25134\L --> REMOVED

¤¤¤ Driver : [LOADED] ¤¤¤

¤¤¤ Infection : ZeroAccess ¤¤¤

¤¤¤ HOSTS File: ¤¤¤
--> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\etc\hosts

127.0.0.1 localhost

¤¤¤ MBR Check: ¤¤¤

+++++ PhysicalDrive0: SAMSUNG HD040GJ/P +++++
--- User ---
[MBR] a4aa66d4756856705611449456ed9d42
[BSP] 08e05b252c0890c06e54f9c8ddd26849 : Windows XP MBR Code
Partition table:
0 - [ACTIVE] NTFS (0x07) [VISIBLE] Offset (sectors): 63 | Size: 38154 Mo
User = LL1 ... OK!
User = LL2 ... OK!

+++++ PhysicalDrive1: ST350064 1AS USB Device +++++
--- User ---
[MBR] 416192f990e7fa01406f547aa9e5ded5
[BSP] 4fd7d89c3c7c390437b2077e1ef35400 : Windows XP MBR Code
Partition table:
0 - [XXXXXX] NTFS (0x07) [VISIBLE] Offset (sectors): 63 | Size: 476937 Mo
User = LL1 ... OK!
Error reading LL2 MBR!

Finished : << RKreport[2]_D_04022013_02d0541.txt >>
RKreport[1]_S_04022013_02d0540.txt ; RKreport[2]_D_04022013_02d0541.txt


----------



## dano_61 (May 4, 2004)

ComboFix 13-04-01.01 - Administrator 04/02/2013 5:57.1.2 - x86
Microsoft Windows XP Professional 5.1.2600.3.1252.1.1033.18.2039.1169 [GMT -4:00]
Running from: c:\documents and settings\Administrator\Desktop\ComboFix.exe
AV: AVG AntiVirus Free Edition 2013 *Disabled/Updated* {17DDD097-36FF-435F-9E1B-52D74245D6BF}
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Other Deletions )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
c:\documents and settings\Administrator\Application Data\C__DOCUME~1_ADMINI~1_LOCALS~1_Temp_Rar$EXa0.249_Real Hide IP v4.0.9.8+Creak[kkhan] @ Silver RG_Crack by kkhan_RealHideIP.exe
c:\documents and settings\Administrator\Application Data\C__DOCUME~1_ADMINI~1_LOCALS~1_Temp_Rar$EXa0.249_Real Hide IP v4.0.9.8+Creak[kkhan] @ Silver RG_Crack by kkhan_RealHideIP.exe\UserFlag.ini
c:\documents and settings\Administrator\Application Data\C__DOCUME~1_ADMINI~1_LOCALS~1_Temp_Rar$EXa0.252_Crack_AutoHideIP.exe
c:\documents and settings\Administrator\Application Data\C__DOCUME~1_ADMINI~1_LOCALS~1_Temp_Rar$EXa0.252_Crack_AutoHideIP.exe\UserFlag.ini
c:\documents and settings\Administrator\Application Data\C__DOCUME~1_ADMINI~1_LOCALS~1_Temp_Rar$EXa0.303_Real Hide IP v4.0.9.8+Creak[kkhan] @ Silver RG_Crack by kkhan_RealHideIP.exe
c:\documents and settings\Administrator\Application Data\C__DOCUME~1_ADMINI~1_LOCALS~1_Temp_Rar$EXa0.303_Real Hide IP v4.0.9.8+Creak[kkhan] @ Silver RG_Crack by kkhan_RealHideIP.exe\UserFlag.ini
c:\documents and settings\Administrator\Application Data\C__DOCUME~1_ADMINI~1_LOCALS~1_Temp_Rar$EXa0.315_Real Hide IP v4.0.9.8+Creak[kkhan] @ Silver RG_Crack by kkhan_RealHideIP.exe
c:\documents and settings\Administrator\Application Data\C__DOCUME~1_ADMINI~1_LOCALS~1_Temp_Rar$EXa0.315_Real Hide IP v4.0.9.8+Creak[kkhan] @ Silver RG_Crack by kkhan_RealHideIP.exe\UserFlag.ini
c:\documents and settings\Administrator\Application Data\C__DOCUME~1_ADMINI~1_LOCALS~1_Temp_Rar$EXa0.335_Real Hide IP v4.0.9.8+Creak[kkhan] @ Silver RG_Crack by kkhan_RealHideIP.exe
c:\documents and settings\Administrator\Application Data\C__DOCUME~1_ADMINI~1_LOCALS~1_Temp_Rar$EXa0.335_Real Hide IP v4.0.9.8+Creak[kkhan] @ Silver RG_Crack by kkhan_RealHideIP.exe\UserFlag.ini
c:\documents and settings\Administrator\Application Data\C__DOCUME~1_ADMINI~1_LOCALS~1_Temp_Rar$EXa0.936_Real Hide IP v4.0.9.8+Creak[kkhan] @ Silver RG_Crack by kkhan_RealHideIP.exe
c:\documents and settings\Administrator\Application Data\C__DOCUME~1_ADMINI~1_LOCALS~1_Temp_Rar$EXa0.936_Real Hide IP v4.0.9.8+Creak[kkhan] @ Silver RG_Crack by kkhan_RealHideIP.exe\UserFlag.ini
c:\documents and settings\Administrator\Application Data\C__DOCUME~1_ADMINI~1_LOCALS~1_Temp_Rar$EXa0.940_Real Hide IP v4.0.9.8+Creak[kkhan] @ Silver RG_Crack by kkhan_RealHideIP.exe
c:\documents and settings\Administrator\Application Data\C__DOCUME~1_ADMINI~1_LOCALS~1_Temp_Rar$EXa0.940_Real Hide IP v4.0.9.8+Creak[kkhan] @ Silver RG_Crack by kkhan_RealHideIP.exe\UserFlag.ini
c:\documents and settings\Administrator\Application Data\Microsoft\1eaadjc.dll
c:\documents and settings\Administrator\Application Data\Microsoft\bass.dll
c:\documents and settings\Administrator\Application Data\Microsoft\engine_vx.dll
c:\documents and settings\Administrator\Application Data\Microsoft\kfgresk.dll
c:\documents and settings\Administrator\Application Data\Microsoft\mjcriu.dll
c:\documents and settings\Administrator\Application Data\Microsoft\peaadje.dll
c:\documents and settings\Administrator\Application Data\Microsoft\qwadjb.dll
c:\documents and settings\Administrator\Application Data\Microsoft\rsaadjd.dll
c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\C__DOCUME~1_ADMINI~1_LOCALS~1_Temp_Rar$EXa0.252_Crack_AutoHideIP.exe
c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\C__DOCUME~1_ADMINI~1_LOCALS~1_Temp_Rar$EXa0.252_Crack_AutoHideIP.exe\setting.dat
c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\C__DOCUME~1_ADMINI~1_LOCALS~1_Temp_Rar$EXa0.303_Real Hide IP v4.0.9.8+Creak[kkhan] @ Silver RG_Crack by kkhan_RealHideIP.exe
c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\C__DOCUME~1_ADMINI~1_LOCALS~1_Temp_Rar$EXa0.303_Real Hide IP v4.0.9.8+Creak[kkhan] @ Silver RG_Crack by kkhan_RealHideIP.exe\setting.dat
c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\C__DOCUME~1_ADMINI~1_LOCALS~1_Temp_Rar$EXa0.315_Real Hide IP v4.0.9.8+Creak[kkhan] @ Silver RG_Crack by kkhan_RealHideIP.exe
c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\C__DOCUME~1_ADMINI~1_LOCALS~1_Temp_Rar$EXa0.315_Real Hide IP v4.0.9.8+Creak[kkhan] @ Silver RG_Crack by kkhan_RealHideIP.exe\setting.dat
c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\C__DOCUME~1_ADMINI~1_LOCALS~1_Temp_Rar$EXa0.335_Real Hide IP v4.0.9.8+Creak[kkhan] @ Silver RG_Crack by kkhan_RealHideIP.exe
c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\C__DOCUME~1_ADMINI~1_LOCALS~1_Temp_Rar$EXa0.335_Real Hide IP v4.0.9.8+Creak[kkhan] @ Silver RG_Crack by kkhan_RealHideIP.exe\setting.dat
c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\C__DOCUME~1_ADMINI~1_LOCALS~1_Temp_Rar$EXa0.936_Real Hide IP v4.0.9.8+Creak[kkhan] @ Silver RG_Crack by kkhan_RealHideIP.exe
c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\C__DOCUME~1_ADMINI~1_LOCALS~1_Temp_Rar$EXa0.936_Real Hide IP v4.0.9.8+Creak[kkhan] @ Silver RG_Crack by kkhan_RealHideIP.exe\setting.dat
c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\C__DOCUME~1_ADMINI~1_LOCALS~1_Temp_Rar$EXa0.940_Real Hide IP v4.0.9.8+Creak[kkhan] @ Silver RG_Crack by kkhan_RealHideIP.exe
c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\C__DOCUME~1_ADMINI~1_LOCALS~1_Temp_Rar$EXa0.940_Real Hide IP v4.0.9.8+Creak[kkhan] @ Silver RG_Crack by kkhan_RealHideIP.exe\setting.dat
c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\TEMP
c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\TEMP\{889C6F39-241F-4119-8026-1B2F4A124839}\PostBuild.exe
c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\TEMP\{889C6F39-241F-4119-8026-1B2F4A124839}\Setup.exe
c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\TEMP\{E3739848-5329-48E3-8D28-5BBD6E8BE384}\PostBuild.exe
c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\TEMP\{E3739848-5329-48E3-8D28-5BBD6E8BE384}\Setup.ilg
c:\windows\system32\Cache
c:\windows\system32\Cache\067cf576a21b357a.fb
c:\windows\system32\Cache\272512937d9e61a4.fb
c:\windows\system32\Cache\287204568329e189.fb
c:\windows\system32\Cache\28bc8f716fd76a47.fb
c:\windows\system32\Cache\2c53092c95605355.fb
c:\windows\system32\Cache\31a0997e9a5b5eb3.fb
c:\windows\system32\Cache\32c84fe32bb74d60.fb
c:\windows\system32\Cache\3917078cb68ec657.fb
c:\windows\system32\Cache\590ba23ce359fd0c.fb
c:\windows\system32\Cache\610289e025a3ee9a.fb
c:\windows\system32\Cache\63d41fc80124a8f3.fb
c:\windows\system32\Cache\651c5d3cdbfb8bd1.fb
c:\windows\system32\Cache\6c59ac5e7e7a3ad0.fb
c:\windows\system32\Cache\6d03dad1035885d3.fb
c:\windows\system32\Cache\a8556537add6dfc5.fb
c:\windows\system32\Cache\ad10a52aff5e038d.fb
c:\windows\system32\Cache\c1fa887b03019701.fb
c:\windows\system32\Cache\c4d28dca2e7648be.fb
c:\windows\system32\Cache\d201ef9910cd39de.fb
c:\windows\system32\Cache\d2e94710a5708128.fb
c:\windows\system32\Cache\d79b9dfe81484ec4.fb
c:\windows\system32\Cache\f998975c9cc711ee.fb
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Drivers/Services )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
-------\Legacy_NPF
-------\Legacy_TELEVISIONFANATICSERVICE
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((( Files Created from 2013-03-02 to 2013-04-02 )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
2013-04-01 23:41 . 2013-04-01 23:41	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Speedbit
2013-04-01 20:41 . 2013-04-01 20:41	--------	d-----w-	c:\windows\snack
2013-03-31 15:16 . 2013-03-31 15:16	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\admin
2013-03-31 14:29 . 2013-03-31 14:30	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\188F1432-103A-4ffb-80F1-36B633C5C9E1
2013-03-31 14:27 . 2013-03-31 14:27	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Apple Software Update
2013-03-31 14:23 . 2013-03-31 14:23	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Bonjour
2013-03-31 12:50 . 2012-08-21 17:01	106928	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\GEARAspi.dll
2013-03-31 12:50 . 2008-04-17 17:12	15464	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\GEARAspiWDM.sys
2013-03-31 12:50 . 2013-03-31 14:29	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\iPod
2013-03-31 12:50 . 2013-03-31 14:29	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\iTunes
2013-03-31 12:48 . 2013-03-31 14:29	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Common Files\Apple
2013-03-31 11:46 . 2013-03-31 14:31	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\minenew
2013-03-31 10:26 . 2013-03-31 10:26	--------	d-----w-	c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\Application Data\IObit
2013-03-30 22:56 . 2013-03-30 22:56	--------	d-----w-	c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\Application Data\Application Updater
2013-03-30 22:55 . 2013-03-30 22:55	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\{CED89F1A-945F-46EC-B23C-5EAF6D2DB12A}
2013-03-30 22:55 . 2013-03-30 22:56	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\IObit
2013-03-30 22:55 . 2013-03-31 10:27	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\Administrator\Application Data\IObit
2013-03-30 22:55 . 2013-03-30 22:55	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\IObit
2013-03-30 22:01 . 2013-03-31 16:47	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\Administrator\Application Data\Apple Computer
2013-03-30 20:55 . 2013-03-30 20:55	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\Administrator\Application Data\ElevatedDiagnostics
2013-03-30 20:54 . 2013-03-31 12:43	--------	dc----w-	C:\MATS
2013-03-30 19:52 . 2013-03-30 19:52	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\VS Revo Group
2013-03-30 19:52 . 2013-03-30 19:52	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\VS Revo Group
2013-03-28 18:48 . 2013-03-28 18:48	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\CCleaner
2013-03-28 16:25 . 2013-03-28 16:25	--------	d-----w-	c:\windows\system32\wbem\Repository
2013-03-27 11:58 . 2013-03-27 11:58	15859416	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\FlashPlayerInstaller.exe
2013-03-26 22:38 . 2013-03-26 22:38	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\MixiDJ_V8
2013-03-26 22:35 . 2013-03-26 22:36	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Updater26276
2013-03-26 22:35 . 2013-03-26 22:36	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Deal Spy
2013-03-10 11:04 . 2013-03-10 11:04	143872	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\javacpl.cpl
2013-03-10 11:04 . 2013-03-10 11:04	94112	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\WindowsAccessBridge.dll
2013-03-04 21:07 . 2013-03-04 21:07	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\Administrator\Application Data\GlarySoft
.
.
.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Find3M Report ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
2013-03-28 16:32 . 2012-12-07 10:13	73432	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\FlashPlayerCPLApp.cpl
2013-03-28 16:32 . 2012-12-07 10:13	693976	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\FlashPlayerApp.exe
2013-03-10 11:04 . 2012-05-29 20:16	861088	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\npDeployJava1.dll
2013-03-10 11:04 . 2012-03-23 14:49	782240	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\deployJava1.dll
2013-03-01 14:32 . 2011-12-23 17:32	22328	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgidsshimx.sys
2013-02-27 03:40 . 2011-12-23 17:32	208184	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgidsdriverx.sys
2013-02-14 07:52 . 2011-07-11 08:14	182072	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgtdix.sys
2013-02-08 08:37 . 2011-08-08 13:08	96568	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgmfx86.sys
2013-02-08 08:37 . 2012-09-21 08:46	245048	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\avglogx.sys
2013-02-08 08:37 . 2012-04-19 08:50	60216	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgidshx.sys
2013-02-08 08:37 . 2011-10-07 13:23	170808	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgldx86.sys
2013-02-08 08:37 . 2011-09-13 13:30	39224	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgrkx86.sys
2013-01-11 21:26 . 2013-01-11 21:26	172032	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\AniGIF.ocx
2013-03-08 11:34 . 2013-03-08 11:34	263064	----a-w-	c:\program files\mozilla firefox\components\browsercomps.dll
.
.
------- Sigcheck -------
Note: Unsigned files aren't necessarily malware.
.
[-] 2012-11-30 . D24EA301E2B36C4E975FD216CA85D8E7 . 361600 . . [5.1.2600.5625] . . c:\windows\system32\drivers\TCPIP.SYS
[-] 2012-11-30 . D24EA301E2B36C4E975FD216CA85D8E7 . 361600 . . [5.1.2600.5625] . . c:\windows\system32\dllcache\TCPIP.SYS
[7] 2008-06-20 . AD978A1B783B5719720CFF204B666C8E . 361600 . . [5.1.2600.5625] . . c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2509553\SP3QFE\tcpip.sys
[7] 2008-04-14 . 93EA8D04EC73A85DB02EB8805988F733 . 361344 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2509553$\tcpip.sys
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Reg Loading Points ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
*Note* empty entries & legit default entries are not shown 
REGEDIT4
.
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\URLSearchHooks]
"{81017EA9-9AA8-4A6A-9734-7AF40E7D593F}"= "c:\program files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\yt.dll" [2012-03-21 1523512]
.
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\clsid\{81017ea9-9aa8-4a6a-9734-7af40e7d593f}]
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\yt.YTNavAssistPlugin.1]
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{003028C2-EA1C-4676-A316-B5CB50917002}]
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\yt.YTNavAssistPlugin]
.
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"Messenger (Yahoo!)"="c:\progra~1\Yahoo!\MESSEN~1\YahooMessenger.exe" [2012-05-25 6595928]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"igfxtray"="c:\windows\system32\igfxtray.exe" [2006-04-01 94208]
"igfxhkcmd"="c:\windows\system32\hkcmd.exe" [2006-04-01 77824]
"igfxpers"="c:\windows\system32\igfxpers.exe" [2006-04-01 114688]
"V0230Mon.exe"="c:\windows\V0230Mon.exe" [2006-09-07 32768]
"AVG_UI"="c:\program files\AVG\AVG2013\avgui.exe" [2013-03-13 4394032]
"SunJavaUpdateSched"="c:\program files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe" [2012-07-03 252848]
"iTunesHelper"="c:\program files\iTunes\new\iTunesHelper.exe" [2013-02-20 152392]
"APSDaemon"="c:\program files\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\APSDaemon.exe" [2013-01-28 59720]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\control\session manager]
BootExecute	REG_MULTI_SZ autocheck autochk *\0c:\progra~1\AVG\AVG2013\avgrsx.exe /sync /restart
.
[HKLM\~\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^All Users^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^McAfee Security Scan Plus.lnk]
path=c:\documents and settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\McAfee Security Scan Plus.lnk
backup=c:\windows\pss\McAfee Security Scan Plus.lnkCommon Startup
.
[HKLM\~\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^All Users^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^Microsoft Office.lnk]
backup=c:\windows\pss\Microsoft Office.lnkCommon Startup
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\ares
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\AVFX Engine
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Easy-Hide-IP
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\iTunesHelper
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Real Hide IP
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\SkinClock
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Adobe ARM]
2012-12-03 07:35	946352	----a-w-	c:\program files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\APSDaemon]
2013-01-28 17:08	59720	----a-w-	c:\program files\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\APSDaemon.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Creative Live! Cam Manager]
2006-09-06 13:42	143360	------w-	c:\program files\Creative\Creative Live! Cam\Live! Cam Manager\CTLCMgr.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Free Download Manager]
2013-01-17 04:06	6860288	----a-w-	c:\program files\Free Download Manager\fdm.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Google Update]
2012-12-08 14:46	116648	----atw-	c:\documents and settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\HP Software Update]
2010-06-10 03:55	49208	----a-w-	c:\program files\HP\HP Software Update\hpwuschd2.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Messenger (Yahoo!)]
2012-05-25 09:25	6595928	----a-w-	c:\progra~1\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Skype]
2013-01-08 17:59	18705664	----a-r-	c:\program files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\uTorrent]
2012-12-10 12:03	969104	----a-w-	c:\program files\uTorrent\uTorrent.exe
.
[HKLM\~\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\standardprofile\AuthorizedApplications\List]
"%windir%\\Network Diagnostic\\xpnetdiag.exe"=
"%windir%\\system32\\sessmgr.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Yahoo!\\Messenger\\YahooMessenger.exe"=
"%windir%\explorer.exe"= %windir%\explorer.exe
"c:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\msiexec.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Opera\\opera.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\uTorrent\\uTorrent.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\AVG\\AVG2013\\avgmfapx.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\K-Lite Codec Pack\\Tools\\CodecTweakTool.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Free Download Manager\\fdmwi.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Free Download Manager\\fdm.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Skype\\Phone\\Skype.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\ToniArts\\EasyCleaner\\EasyClea.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\AVG\\AVG2013\\avgnsx.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\AVG\\AVG2013\\avgdiagex.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\AVG\\AVG2013\\avgemcx.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\iTunes\\iTunes.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\Apple\\Apple Application Support\\WebKit2WebProcess.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Bonjour\\mDNSResponder.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\iTunes\\new\\iTunes.exe"=
.
R0 AVGIDSHX;AVGIDSHX;c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgidshx.sys [4/19/2012 4:50 AM 60216]
R0 Avglogx;AVG Logging Driver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\avglogx.sys [9/21/2012 4:46 AM 245048]
R0 Avgrkx86;AVG Anti-Rootkit Driver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgrkx86.sys [9/13/2011 9:30 AM 39224]
R1 AVGIDSDriver;AVGIDSDriver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgidsdriverx.sys [12/23/2011 1:32 PM 208184]
R1 AVGIDSShim;AVGIDSShim;c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgidsshimx.sys [12/23/2011 1:32 PM 22328]
R1 Avgldx86;AVG AVI Loader Driver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgldx86.sys [10/7/2011 9:23 AM 170808]
R1 Avgtdix;AVG TDI Driver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgtdix.sys [7/11/2011 4:14 AM 182072]
R2 AVGIDSAgent;AVGIDSAgent;c:\program files\AVG\AVG2013\avgidsagent.exe [2/27/2013 11:42 PM 4937264]
R2 avgwd;AVG WatchDog;c:\program files\AVG\AVG2013\avgwdsvc.exe [2/19/2013 4:02 AM 282624]
R2 VideoAcceleratorService;VideoAcceleratorService;c:\progra~1\SPEEDB~1\VideoAcceleratorService.exe -start -scm --> c:\progra~1\SPEEDB~1\VideoAcceleratorService.exe -start -scm [?]
S0 cerc6;cerc6; [x]
S2 SkypeUpdate;Skype Updater;c:\program files\Skype\Updater\Updater.exe [1/8/2013 1:55 PM 161536]
S2 thdudf;TOSHIBA UDF2.5 Reader File System Driver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\thdudf.sys [1/13/2013 7:32 AM 66944]
S3 cpuz135;cpuz135;\??\c:\docume~1\ADMINI~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\cpuz135\cpuz135_x32.sys --> c:\docume~1\ADMINI~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\cpuz135\cpuz135_x32.sys [?]
S3 V0230Vfx;V0230Vfx;c:\windows\system32\drivers\V0230Vfx.sys [3/24/2006 1:00 AM 6272]
S3 V0230VID;Live! Cam Video IM Pro;c:\windows\system32\drivers\V0230VID.sys [9/29/2006 1:01 AM 500480]
.
--- Other Services/Drivers In Memory ---
.
*NewlyCreated* - WUAUSERV
.
Contents of the 'Scheduled Tasks' folder
.
2013-04-02 c:\windows\Tasks\Adobe Flash Player Updater.job
- c:\windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe [2013-03-27 16:32]
.
2013-04-01 c:\windows\Tasks\AppleSoftwareUpdate.job
- c:\program files\Apple Software Update\SoftwareUpdate.exe [2011-06-01 21:57]
.
2013-04-01 c:\windows\Tasks\At1.job
- c:\program files\HP\HP Deskjet 1000 J110 series\Bin\HPCustPartic.exe [2010-11-17 04:12]
.
2013-04-02 c:\windows\Tasks\At2.job
- c:\program files\HP\HP Deskjet 1000 J110 series\Bin\HPCustPartic.exe [2010-11-17 04:12]
.
2013-04-02 c:\windows\Tasks\At3.job
- c:\program files\HP\HP Deskjet 1000 J110 series\Bin\HPCustPartic.exe [2010-11-17 04:12]
.
2013-04-01 c:\windows\Tasks\At4.job
- c:\program files\HP\HP Deskjet 1000 J110 series\Bin\HPCustPartic.exe [2010-11-17 04:12]
.
2013-04-01 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-839522115-688789844-1644491937-500Core.job
- c:\documents and settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2012-12-08 14:46]
.
2013-04-02 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-839522115-688789844-1644491937-500UA.job
- c:\documents and settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2012-12-08 14:46]
.
.
------- Supplementary Scan -------
.
uStart Page = hxxp://ca.search.yahoo.com?type=198484&fr=spigot-yhp-ie
uDefault_Search_URL = hxxp://www.google.com/ie
mStart Page = hxxp://www.google.com
uInternet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
uSearchAssistant = hxxp://www.google.com
uSearchURL,(Default) = hxxp://www.google.com/search?q=%s
IE: Download all with Free Download Manager - file://c:\program files\Free Download Manager\dlall.htm
IE: Download selected with Free Download Manager - file://c:\program files\Free Download Manager\dlselected.htm
IE: Download video with Free Download Manager - file://c:\program files\Free Download Manager\dlfvideo.htm
IE: Download with Free Download Manager - file://c:\program files\Free Download Manager\dllink.htm
IE: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - c:\progra~1\MICROS~4\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
LSP: c:\program files\SpeedBit Video Accelerator\SBLSP.dll
TCP: DhcpNameServer = 192.168.1.254
FF - ProfilePath - c:\documents and settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\10o3prvl.default\
FF - prefs.js: browser.search.selectedEngine - Yahoo
FF - prefs.js: browser.startup.homepage - hxxps://www.google.ca/
FF - prefs.js: keyword.URL - hxxp://search.yahoo.com/search?fr=greentree_ff1&ei=utf-8&ilc=12&type=198484&p=
FF - prefs.js: network.proxy.gopher - 
FF - prefs.js: network.proxy.gopher_port - 0
FF - prefs.js: network.proxy.type - 0
.
- - - - ORPHANS REMOVED - - - -
.
MSConfigStartUp-PWRISOVM - (no file)
.
.
.
**************************************************************************
.
catchme 0.3.1398 W2K/XP/Vista - rootkit/stealth malware detector by Gmer, http://www.gmer.net
Rootkit scan 2013-04-02 06:06
Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 3 NTFS
.
scanning hidden processes ... 
.
scanning hidden autostart entries ... 
.
scanning hidden files ... 
.
.
c:\windows\TEMP\Cookies\QVZDKDXD.txt 151 bytes
.
scan completed successfully
hidden files: 1
.
**************************************************************************
.
--------------------- LOCKED REGISTRY KEYS ---------------------
.
[HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-839522115-688789844-1644491937-500\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Approved Extensions]
@Denied: (2) (Administrator)
"{9D717F81-9148-4F12-8568-69135F087DB0}"=hex:51,66,7a,6c,4c,1d,3b,1b,91,69,60,
8d,7a,c0,7f,03,98,66,36,48,57,43,3f,a4
"{EEE6C35B-6118-11DC-9C72-001320C79847}"=hex:51,66,7a,6c,4c,1d,3b,1b,4b,d5,f7,
fe,2a,30,b1,5d,81,7c,5f,48,28,8c,da,53
.
[HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-839522115-688789844-1644491937-500\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\User Preferences]
@Denied: (2) (Administrator)
"88D7D0879DAB32E14DE5B3A805A34F98AFF34F5977"=hex:01,00,00,00,d0,8c,9d,df,01,15,
d1,11,8c,7a,00,c0,4f,c2,97,eb,01,00,00,00,be,d0,df,87,0f,b4,ba,4d,a7,10,0f,\
"2D53CFFC5C1A3DD2E97B7979AC2A92BD59BC839E81"=hex:01,00,00,00,d0,8c,9d,df,01,15,
d1,11,8c,7a,00,c0,4f,c2,97,eb,01,00,00,00,f1,43,92,0a,f3,1f,1f,4a,b1,0f,5c,\
.
[HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-839522115-688789844-1644491937-500\Software\Microsoft\SystemCertificates\AddressBook*]
@Allowed: (Read) (RestrictedCode)
@Allowed: (Read) (RestrictedCode)
.
[HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-839522115-688789844-1644491937-500\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings]
@Denied: (2) (Administrator)
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\CLSID\{73C9DFA0-750D-11E1-B0C4-0800200C9A66}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="FlashBroker"
"LocalizedString"="@c:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\Macromed\\Flash\\FlashUtil32_11_5_502_146_ActiveX.exe,-101"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\CLSID\{73C9DFA0-750D-11E1-B0C4-0800200C9A66}\Elevation]
"Enabled"=dword:00000001
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\CLSID\{73C9DFA0-750D-11E1-B0C4-0800200C9A66}\LocalServer32]
@="c:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\Macromed\\Flash\\FlashUtil32_11_5_502_146_ActiveX.exe"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\CLSID\{73C9DFA0-750D-11E1-B0C4-0800200C9A66}\TypeLib]
@="{FAB3E735-69C7-453B-A446-B6823C6DF1C9}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Interface\{6AE38AE0-750C-11E1-B0C4-0800200C9A66}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="IFlashBroker5"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Interface\{6AE38AE0-750C-11E1-B0C4-0800200C9A66}\ProxyStubClsid32]
@="{00020424-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Interface\{6AE38AE0-750C-11E1-B0C4-0800200C9A66}\TypeLib]
@="{FAB3E735-69C7-453B-A446-B6823C6DF1C9}"
"Version"="1.0"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\VideoLAN.VLCPlugin.*1*]
@="?????????????????? v1"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\VideoLAN.VLCPlugin.*1*\CLSID]
@="{E23FE9C6-778E-49D4-B537-38FCDE4887D8}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\VideoLAN.VLCPlugin.*2*]
@="?????????????????? v2"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\VideoLAN.VLCPlugin.*2*\CLSID]
@="{9BE31822-FDAD-461B-AD51-BE1D1C159921}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Microsoft\DbgagD\1*]
"value"="?\03\05\17\0a\"+e"
.
--------------------- DLLs Loaded Under Running Processes ---------------------
.
- - - - - - - > 'lsass.exe'(948)
c:\program files\SpeedBit Video Accelerator\SBLSP.dll
.
- - - - - - - > 'explorer.exe'(212)
c:\windows\system32\WININET.dll
c:\windows\system32\msi.dll
c:\windows\system32\ieframe.dll
c:\windows\system32\webcheck.dll
.
------------------------ Other Running Processes ------------------------
.
c:\program files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
c:\program files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
c:\program files\Java\jre7\bin\jqs.exe
c:\windows\system32\wdfmgr.exe
c:\progra~1\SPEEDB~1\VideoAcceleratorService.exe
c:\program files\Yahoo!\SoftwareUpdate\YahooAUService.exe
c:\program files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
.
**************************************************************************
.
Completion time: 2013-04-02 06:15:43 - machine was rebooted
ComboFix-quarantined-files.txt 2013-04-02 10:15
.
Pre-Run: 14,425,092,096 bytes free
Post-Run: 14,943,961,088 bytes free
.
WindowsXP-KB310994-SP2-Pro-BootDisk-ENU.exe
[boot loader]
timeout=2
default=multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS
[operating systems]
c:\cmdcons\BOOTSECT.DAT="Microsoft Windows Recovery Console" /cmdcons
UnsupportedDebug="do not select this" /debug
multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS="Microsoft Windows XP Professional" /noexecute=optin /fastdetect
[spybotsd]
timeout.old=30
.
- - End Of File - - 12860D051F2AD4F1FB6208BC0B436CDB


----------



## dano_61 (May 4, 2004)

New Rogue report

RogueKiller V8.5.4 [Mar 18 2013] by Tigzy
mail : tigzyRK<at>gmail<dot>com
Feedback : http://www.geekstogo.com/forum/files/file/413-roguekiller/
Website : http://tigzy.geekstogo.com/roguekiller.php
Blog : http://tigzyrk.blogspot.com/

Operating System : Windows XP (5.1.2600 Service Pack 3) 32 bits version
Started in : Normal mode
User : Administrator [Admin rights]
Mode : Remove -- Date : 04/02/2013 06:20:09
| ARK || MBR |

¤¤¤ Bad processes : 0 ¤¤¤

¤¤¤ Registry Entries : 1 ¤¤¤
[HJPOL] HKLM\[...]\System : DisableRegistryTools (0) -> DELETED

¤¤¤ Particular Files / Folders: ¤¤¤

¤¤¤ Driver : [LOADED] ¤¤¤

¤¤¤ HOSTS File: ¤¤¤
--> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\etc\hosts

127.0.0.1 localhost

¤¤¤ MBR Check: ¤¤¤

+++++ PhysicalDrive0: SAMSUNG HD040GJ/P +++++
--- User ---
[MBR] a4aa66d4756856705611449456ed9d42
[BSP] 08e05b252c0890c06e54f9c8ddd26849 : Windows XP MBR Code
Partition table:
0 - [ACTIVE] NTFS (0x07) [VISIBLE] Offset (sectors): 63 | Size: 38154 Mo
User = LL1 ... OK!
User = LL2 ... OK!

+++++ PhysicalDrive1: ST350064 1AS USB Device +++++
--- User ---
[MBR] 416192f990e7fa01406f547aa9e5ded5
[BSP] 4fd7d89c3c7c390437b2077e1ef35400 : Windows XP MBR Code
Partition table:
0 - [XXXXXX] NTFS (0x07) [VISIBLE] Offset (sectors): 63 | Size: 476937 Mo
User = LL1 ... OK!
Error reading LL2 MBR!

Finished : << RKreport[4]_D_04022013_02d0620.txt >>
RKreport[1]_S_04022013_02d0540.txt ; RKreport[2]_D_04022013_02d0541.txt ; RKreport[3]_S_04022013_02d0619.txt ; RKreport[4]_D_04022013_02d0620.txt


----------



## dano_61 (May 4, 2004)

Thank you so much Mark

Any advise for a good safe Malware detection tool , i am using Malwarebytes and Spybot right now, also on the registry , i have read the fixer software do more damage than good ?


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

I did give some advice earlier in the thread about Registry Cleaners, do not use them as they can damage your system. The best they can do is remove orphan entries which is highly unlikely to make any noticeable difference to your systems performance, at the worst they can remove registry entries that your system requires to run correctly. Specific problems with the registry should not be left in the hands of third party software that relies on guess work.

You have AVG2013 installed which is adequate for Anti Virus protection and Malwarebytes is an excellent scanner to use with it. Spybot is not recommended and I would suggest you uninstall it and replace it with SuperAntiSpyware

Combofix has removed several entries that appear to relate to a software Crack, we do not support, or help with pirated software, please remove any pirated software from your system. I also see you have uTorrent, downloading files from an unknown source carries a big risk of infecting your system and could easily be how you got the Rootkit. Please remove uTorrent, if you insist on keeping it DO NOT use it until we are finished.

Combofix also found a couple of files that failed a signature check which need to be fixed. I am a bit stuck for time at present to create the required fix, but meanwhile please run this scan to double check all system files for any that may be corrupt or infected.

Please follow the instructions exactly as written, deviating from the instructions and trying to fix anything before I have seen the logs may make your PC unbootable. If TDSSKiller does not offer the Cure option *DO NOT select delete* as you may remove files needed for the system to operate.

Please download Kaspersky's *TDSSKiller* and *save it to your Desktop. <-Important!*
_-- The tool is frequently updated...if you used TDSSKiller before, delete that version and download the most current one before using again._

_Be sure to print out and follow the instructions for performing a scan_.


Extract (unzip) the file to your desktop and make sure TDSSKiller.exe (the contents of the zipped file) is on the Desktop itself, not within a folder on the Desktop.
Alternatively, you can download TDSSKiller.exe and use that instead.
Double-click on *TDSSKiller.exe* to run the tool for known TDSS variants.
_*Vista*/*Windows 7* users right-click and select Run As Administrator_.
If an update is available, TDSSKiller will prompt you to update and download the most current version. Click *Load Update*. Close TDSSKiller and start again.


When the program opens, click the *Change parameters.*









Under "Additional options", check the boxes next to *Verify file digital signatures* and *Detect TDLFS file system*, then click *OK*.









Click the *Start Scan* button.









Do not use the computer during the scan
If the scan completes with nothing found, click *Close* to exit.
If '*Suspicious objects*' are detected, the default action will be *Skip*. Leave the default set to Skip and click on *Continue*.
If *Malicious objects* are detected, they will show in the Scan results - *Select action for found objects:* and offer three options.









Ensure *Cure* is selected...then click *Continue* -> *Reboot computer* *for cure completion.*









*Important! ->* If *Cure* *is not available*, please choose *Skip* instead. *Do not choose Delete unless instructed.* If you choose *Delete* you may *remove critical system files* and make your PC *unstable* or possibly *unbootable*.
A log file named *TDSSKiller_version_date_time_log.txt* will be created and saved to the root directory (usually Local Disk C: ).
Copy and paste the contents of that file in your next reply.

_-- If TDSSKiller does not run, try renaming it. To do this, right-click on *TDSSKiller.exe*, select *Rename* and give it a random name with the *.com* file extension (i.e. 123abc.com). If you do not see the file extension, please refer to these instructions. In some cases it may be necessary to redownload TDSSKiller and randomly rename it to something else *before* beginning the download and saving to the computer or to perform the scan in "safe mode"._


----------



## dano_61 (May 4, 2004)

Mark

I ran a TDSSKILLER check and there were three entries ( unsigned file tap 901, unsigned file TCPIP, and unsigned file THDUDF) 
but there was no "cure option" just skip or delete so I choose skip ? 

I downloaded SuperAntispyware


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Ok, you did the right thing. I shall get back to this later today, please post the TDSSKiller log for me to see, as requested.


----------



## dano_61 (May 4, 2004)

I was looking for a way to save the log but did not see any


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

It tells you were to find the log in the instructions:

A log file named *TDSSKiller_version_date_time_log.txt* will be created and saved to the root directory, usually Local Disk C:


----------



## dano_61 (May 4, 2004)

11:54:11.0046 2980 TDSS rootkit removing tool 2.8.16.0 Feb 11 2013 18:50:42
11:54:11.0406 2980 ============================================================
11:54:11.0406 2980 Current date / time: 2013/04/02 11:54:11.0406
11:54:11.0406 2980 SystemInfo:
11:54:11.0406 2980 
11:54:11.0406 2980 OS Version: 5.1.2600 ServicePack: 3.0
11:54:11.0406 2980 Product type: Workstation
11:54:11.0406 2980 ComputerName: COMPAQ-B622483C
11:54:11.0406 2980 UserName: Administrator
11:54:11.0406 2980 Windows directory: C:\WINDOWS
11:54:11.0406 2980 System windows directory: C:\WINDOWS
11:54:11.0406 2980 Processor architecture: Intel x86
11:54:11.0406 2980 Number of processors: 2
11:54:11.0406 2980 Page size: 0x1000
11:54:11.0406 2980 Boot type: Normal boot
11:54:11.0406 2980 ============================================================
11:54:13.0218 2980 Drive \Device\Harddisk0\DR0 - Size: 0x9516AE000 (37.27 Gb), SectorSize: 0x200, Cylinders: 0x1301, SectorsPerTrack: 0x3F, TracksPerCylinder: 0xFF, Type 'K0', Flags 0x00000054
11:54:13.0218 2980 Drive \Device\Harddisk1\DR2 - Size: 0x7470C06000 (465.76 Gb), SectorSize: 0x200, Cylinders: 0xEC93D, SectorsPerTrack: 0x3F, TracksPerCylinder: 0x10, Type 'W'
11:54:13.0250 2980 Drive \Device\Harddisk2\DR4 - Size: 0xF1800000 (3.77 Gb), SectorSize: 0x200, Cylinders: 0x1EC, SectorsPerTrack: 0x3F, TracksPerCylinder: 0xFF, Type 'W'
11:54:13.0250 2980 ============================================================
11:54:13.0250 2980 \Device\Harddisk0\DR0:
11:54:13.0250 2980 MBR partitions:
11:54:13.0250 2980 \Device\Harddisk0\DR0\Partition1: MBR, Type 0x7, StartLBA 0x3F, BlocksNum 0x4A852C1
11:54:13.0250 2980 \Device\Harddisk1\DR2:
11:54:13.0250 2980 MBR partitions:
11:54:13.0250 2980 \Device\Harddisk1\DR2\Partition1: MBR, Type 0x7, StartLBA 0x3F, BlocksNum 0x3A384C02
11:54:13.0250 2980 \Device\Harddisk2\DR4:
11:54:13.0250 2980 MBR partitions:
11:54:13.0250 2980 \Device\Harddisk2\DR4\Partition1: MBR, Type 0xB, StartLBA 0x20, BlocksNum 0x78BFE0
11:54:13.0250 2980 ============================================================
11:54:13.0281 2980 C: <-> \Device\Harddisk0\DR0\Partition1
11:54:13.0328 2980 F: <-> \Device\Harddisk1\DR2\Partition1
11:54:13.0328 2980 ============================================================
11:54:13.0328 2980 Initialize success
11:54:13.0328 2980 ============================================================
11:54:21.0921 5796 ============================================================
11:54:21.0921 5796 Scan started
11:54:21.0921 5796 Mode: Manual; SigCheck; TDLFS; 
11:54:21.0921 5796 ============================================================
11:54:23.0421 5796 ================ Scan system memory ========================
11:54:23.0421 5796 System memory - ok
11:54:23.0421 5796 ================ Scan services =============================
11:54:23.0531 5796 [ 01E81C84AD1D0ACC61CF3CFD06632210 ] !SASCORE C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASCORE.EXE
11:54:23.0781 5796 !SASCORE - ok
11:54:23.0890 5796 Abiosdsk - ok
11:54:23.0906 5796 abp480n5 - ok
11:54:23.0968 5796 [ 8FD99680A539792A30E97944FDAECF17 ] ACPI C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ACPI.sys
11:54:24.0828 5796 ACPI - ok
11:54:24.0906 5796 [ 9859C0F6936E723E4892D7141B1327D5 ] ACPIEC C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ACPIEC.sys
11:54:25.0062 5796 ACPIEC - ok
11:54:25.0156 5796 [ EA856F4A46320389D1899B2CAA7BF40F ] AdobeFlashPlayerUpdateSvc C:\WINDOWS\system32\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe
11:54:25.0218 5796 AdobeFlashPlayerUpdateSvc - ok
11:54:25.0218 5796 adpu160m - ok
11:54:25.0281 5796 [ 3CB6AE5435987B1F8C83FD2730479878 ] aeaudio C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\aeaudio.sys
11:54:25.0343 5796 aeaudio - ok
11:54:25.0375 5796 [ 8BED39E3C35D6A489438B8141717A557 ] aec C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\aec.sys
11:54:25.0578 5796 aec - ok
11:54:25.0625 5796 [ 1E44BC1E83D8FD2305F8D452DB109CF9 ] AFD C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\afd.sys
11:54:25.0750 5796 AFD - ok
11:54:25.0750 5796 Aha154x - ok
11:54:25.0765 5796 aic78u2 - ok
11:54:25.0765 5796 aic78xx - ok
11:54:25.0796 5796 [ A9A3DAA780CA6C9671A19D52456705B4 ] Alerter C:\WINDOWS\system32\alrsvc.dll
11:54:25.0953 5796 Alerter - ok
11:54:25.0984 5796 [ 8C515081584A38AA007909CD02020B3D ] ALG C:\WINDOWS\System32\alg.exe
11:54:26.0078 5796 ALG - ok
11:54:26.0078 5796 AliIde - ok
11:54:26.0093 5796 amsint - ok
11:54:26.0234 5796 [ 4FE5C6D40664AE07BE5105874357D2ED ] Apple Mobile Device C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
11:54:26.0281 5796 Apple Mobile Device - ok
11:54:26.0328 5796 [ D8849F77C0B66226335A59D26CB4EDC6 ] AppMgmt C:\WINDOWS\System32\appmgmts.dll
11:54:26.0437 5796 AppMgmt - ok
11:54:26.0437 5796 asc - ok
11:54:26.0453 5796 asc3350p - ok
11:54:26.0453 5796 asc3550 - ok
11:54:26.0609 5796 [ 0E5E4957549056E2BF2C49F4F6B601AD ] aspnet_state C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\aspnet_state.exe
11:54:26.0640 5796 aspnet_state - ok
11:54:26.0687 5796 [ B153AFFAC761E7F5FCFA822B9C4E97BC ] AsyncMac C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\asyncmac.sys
11:54:26.0890 5796 AsyncMac - ok
11:54:26.0921 5796 [ 9F3A2F5AA6875C72BF062C712CFA2674 ] atapi C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys
11:54:27.0203 5796 atapi - ok
11:54:27.0218 5796 Atdisk - ok
11:54:27.0250 5796 [ 9916C1225104BA14794209CFA8012159 ] Atmarpc C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\atmarpc.sys
11:54:27.0453 5796 Atmarpc - ok
11:54:27.0484 5796 [ DEF7A7882BEC100FE0B2CE2549188F9D ] AudioSrv C:\WINDOWS\System32\audiosrv.dll
11:54:27.0703 5796 AudioSrv - ok
11:54:27.0765 5796 [ D9F724AA26C010A217C97606B160ED68 ] audstub C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\audstub.sys
11:54:27.0968 5796 audstub - ok
11:54:28.0234 5796 [ 0D8244A9DB70BC6C36E2FB56F6039AB6 ] AVGIDSAgent C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgidsagent.exe
11:54:28.0578 5796 AVGIDSAgent - ok
11:54:28.0625 5796 [ 1A2213B7D94944861449CB07BF2D099E ] AVGIDSDriver C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\avgidsdriverx.sys
11:54:28.0906 5796 AVGIDSDriver - ok
11:54:28.0953 5796 [ B0DEF92F4E1E6B9242E6C8FAB82703F7 ] AVGIDSHX C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\avgidshx.sys
11:54:29.0000 5796 AVGIDSHX - ok
11:54:29.0000 5796 [ A426B2DC795531D99E2EE1952AEC051A ] AVGIDSShim C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\avgidsshimx.sys
11:54:29.0031 5796 AVGIDSShim - ok
11:54:29.0046 5796 [ 08FA13787D77A75DC413E27FD92B44E8 ] Avgldx86 C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\avgldx86.sys
11:54:29.0078 5796 Avgldx86 - ok
11:54:29.0125 5796 [ 3E587EE55C70E6DB78A98D7121D3052E ] Avglogx C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\avglogx.sys
11:54:29.0171 5796 Avglogx - ok
11:54:29.0171 5796 [ 5AC56B2CF8EE751796C5A8FC5C631B66 ] Avgmfx86 C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\avgmfx86.sys
11:54:29.0218 5796 Avgmfx86 - ok
11:54:29.0234 5796 [ C29E6070396E437FDE184D739CCBA2C7 ] Avgrkx86 C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\avgrkx86.sys
11:54:29.0265 5796 Avgrkx86 - ok
11:54:29.0281 5796 [ 52448A41CF1769CB3627677A0509627B ] Avgtdix C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\avgtdix.sys
11:54:29.0312 5796 Avgtdix - ok
11:54:29.0375 5796 [ DC98337F0D2A9F6C0B6FB682297ECE3B ] avgwd C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgwdsvc.exe
11:54:29.0406 5796 avgwd - ok
11:54:29.0453 5796 [ E5359A62EF537C4C25E364029272B439 ] b57w2k C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\b57xp32.sys
11:54:29.0531 5796 b57w2k - ok
11:54:29.0562 5796 [ DA1F27D85E0D1525F6621372E7B685E9 ] Beep C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Beep.sys
11:54:29.0781 5796 Beep - ok
11:54:29.0843 5796 [ 574738F61FCA2935F5265DC4E5691314 ] BITS C:\WINDOWS\system32\qmgr.dll
11:54:30.0078 5796 BITS - ok
11:54:30.0171 5796 [ DB5BEA73EDAF19AC68B2C0FAD0F92B1A ] Bonjour Service C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
11:54:30.0218 5796 Bonjour Service - ok
11:54:30.0281 5796 [ CFD4E51402DA9838B5A04AE680AF54A0 ] Browser C:\WINDOWS\System32\browser.dll
11:54:30.0359 5796 Browser - ok
11:54:30.0359 5796 catchme - ok
11:54:30.0390 5796 [ 90A673FC8E12A79AFBED2576F6A7AAF9 ] cbidf2k C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\cbidf2k.sys
11:54:30.0593 5796 cbidf2k - ok
11:54:30.0625 5796 [ 0BE5AEF125BE881C4F854C554F2B025C ] CCDECODE C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\CCDECODE.sys
11:54:30.0828 5796 CCDECODE - ok
11:54:30.0828 5796 cd20xrnt - ok
11:54:30.0859 5796 [ C1B486A7658353D33A10CC15211A873B ] Cdaudio C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Cdaudio.sys
11:54:31.0062 5796 Cdaudio - ok
11:54:31.0109 5796 [ C885B02847F5D2FD45A24E219ED93B32 ] Cdfs C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Cdfs.sys
11:54:31.0328 5796 Cdfs - ok
11:54:31.0359 5796 [ 1F4260CC5B42272D71F79E570A27A4FE ] Cdrom C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\cdrom.sys
11:54:31.0578 5796 Cdrom - ok
11:54:31.0578 5796 cerc6 - ok
11:54:31.0593 5796 Changer - ok
11:54:31.0625 5796 [ 1CFE720EB8D93A7158A4EBC3AB178BDE ] CiSvc C:\WINDOWS\system32\cisvc.exe
11:54:31.0828 5796 CiSvc - ok
11:54:31.0859 5796 [ 34CBE729F38138217F9C80212A2A0C82 ] ClipSrv C:\WINDOWS\system32\clipsrv.exe
11:54:32.0078 5796 ClipSrv - ok
11:54:32.0109 5796 [ D87ACAED61E417BBA546CED5E7E36D9C ] clr_optimization_v2.0.50727_32 C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\mscorsvw.exe
11:54:32.0156 5796 clr_optimization_v2.0.50727_32 - ok
11:54:32.0250 5796 [ C5A75EB48E2344ABDC162BDA79E16841 ] clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32 C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe
11:54:32.0281 5796 clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32 - ok
11:54:32.0296 5796 CmdIde - ok
11:54:32.0296 5796 COMSysApp - ok
11:54:32.0312 5796 Cpqarray - ok
11:54:32.0484 5796 cpuz135 - ok
11:54:32.0531 5796 [ 3D4E199942E29207970E04315D02AD3B ] CryptSvc C:\WINDOWS\System32\cryptsvc.dll
11:54:32.0718 5796 CryptSvc - ok
11:54:32.0734 5796 dac2w2k - ok
11:54:32.0734 5796 dac960nt - ok
11:54:32.0796 5796 [ 6B27A5C03DFB94B4245739065431322C ] DcomLaunch C:\WINDOWS\system32\rpcss.dll
11:54:32.0875 5796 DcomLaunch - ok
11:54:32.0921 5796 [ 5E38D7684A49CACFB752B046357E0589 ] Dhcp C:\WINDOWS\System32\dhcpcsvc.dll
11:54:33.0078 5796 Dhcp - ok
11:54:33.0109 5796 [ 044452051F3E02E7963599FC8F4F3E25 ] Disk C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\disk.sys
11:54:33.0281 5796 Disk - ok
11:54:33.0296 5796 dmadmin - ok
11:54:33.0343 5796 [ D992FE1274BDE0F84AD826ACAE022A41 ] dmboot C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\dmboot.sys
11:54:33.0515 5796 dmboot - ok
11:54:33.0562 5796 [ 7C824CF7BBDE77D95C08005717A95F6F ] dmio C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\dmio.sys
11:54:33.0734 5796 dmio - ok
11:54:33.0781 5796 [ E9317282A63CA4D188C0DF5E09C6AC5F ] dmload C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\dmload.sys
11:54:34.0390 5796 dmload - ok
11:54:34.0421 5796 [ 57EDEC2E5F59F0335E92F35184BC8631 ] dmserver C:\WINDOWS\System32\dmserver.dll
11:54:34.0593 5796 dmserver - ok
11:54:34.0640 5796 [ 8A208DFCF89792A484E76C40E5F50B45 ] DMusic C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\DMusic.sys
11:54:34.0828 5796 DMusic - ok
11:54:34.0875 5796 [ 5F7E24FA9EAB896051FFB87F840730D2 ] Dnscache C:\WINDOWS\System32\dnsrslvr.dll
11:54:34.0937 5796 Dnscache - ok
11:54:34.0968 5796 [ 0F0F6E687E5E15579EF4DA8DD6945814 ] Dot3svc C:\WINDOWS\System32\dot3svc.dll
11:54:35.0109 5796 Dot3svc - ok
11:54:35.0125 5796 dpti2o - ok
11:54:35.0156 5796 [ 8F5FCFF8E8848AFAC920905FBD9D33C8 ] drmkaud C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\drmkaud.sys
11:54:35.0312 5796 drmkaud - ok
11:54:35.0359 5796 [ 2187855A7703ADEF0CEF9EE4285182CC ] EapHost C:\WINDOWS\System32\eapsvc.dll
11:54:35.0578 5796 EapHost - ok
11:54:35.0593 5796 [ BC93B4A066477954555966D77FEC9ECB ] ERSvc C:\WINDOWS\System32\ersvc.dll
11:54:35.0781 5796 ERSvc - ok
11:54:35.0828 5796 [ 65DF52F5B8B6E9BBD183505225C37315 ] Eventlog C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
11:54:35.0875 5796 Eventlog - ok
11:54:35.0921 5796 [ D4991D98F2DB73C60D042F1AEF79EFAE ] EventSystem C:\WINDOWS\system32\es.dll
11:54:35.0984 5796 EventSystem - ok
11:54:36.0031 5796 [ 38D332A6D56AF32635675F132548343E ] Fastfat C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Fastfat.sys
11:54:36.0203 5796 Fastfat - ok
11:54:36.0234 5796 [ 99BC0B50F511924348BE19C7C7313BBF ] FastUserSwitchingCompatibility C:\WINDOWS\System32\shsvcs.dll
11:54:36.0296 5796 FastUserSwitchingCompatibility - ok
11:54:36.0343 5796 [ 92CDD60B6730B9F50F6A1A0C1F8CDC81 ] Fdc C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\fdc.sys
11:54:36.0515 5796 Fdc - ok
11:54:36.0546 5796 [ D45926117EB9FA946A6AF572FBE1CAA3 ] Fips C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Fips.sys
11:54:36.0703 5796 Fips - ok
11:54:36.0734 5796 [ 9D27E7B80BFCDF1CDD9B555862D5E7F0 ] Flpydisk C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Flpydisk.sys
11:54:36.0906 5796 Flpydisk - ok
11:54:36.0953 5796 [ B2CF4B0786F8212CB92ED2B50C6DB6B0 ] FltMgr C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\fltMgr.sys
11:54:37.0093 5796 FltMgr - ok
11:54:37.0171 5796 [ 8BA7C024070F2B7FDD98ED8A4BA41789 ] FontCache3.0.0.0 C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.0\WPF\PresentationFontCache.exe
11:54:37.0203 5796 FontCache3.0.0.0 - ok
11:54:37.0203 5796 [ 3E1E2BD4F39B0E2B7DC4F4D2BCC2779A ] Fs_Rec C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Fs_Rec.sys
11:54:37.0359 5796 Fs_Rec - ok
11:54:37.0375 5796 [ 6AC26732762483366C3969C9E4D2259D ] Ftdisk C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ftdisk.sys
11:54:37.0546 5796 Ftdisk - ok
11:54:37.0609 5796 [ AB8A6A87D9D7255C3884D5B9541A6E80 ] GEARAspiWDM C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\GEARAspiWDM.sys
11:54:37.0625 5796 GEARAspiWDM - ok
11:54:37.0687 5796 [ 0A02C63C8B144BD8C86B103DEE7C86A2 ] Gpc C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\msgpc.sys
11:54:37.0859 5796 Gpc - ok
11:54:37.0953 5796 [ 4FCCA060DFE0C51A09DD5C3843888BCD ] helpsvc C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\HelpCtr\Binaries\pchsvc.dll
11:54:38.0125 5796 helpsvc - ok
11:54:38.0156 5796 [ DEB04DA35CC871B6D309B77E1443C796 ] HidServ C:\WINDOWS\System32\hidserv.dll
11:54:38.0328 5796 HidServ - ok
11:54:38.0343 5796 [ CCF82C5EC8A7326C3066DE870C06DAF1 ] hidusb C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\hidusb.sys
11:54:38.0531 5796 hidusb - ok
11:54:38.0562 5796 [ 8878BD685E490239777BFE51320B88E9 ] hkmsvc C:\WINDOWS\System32\kmsvc.dll
11:54:38.0750 5796 hkmsvc - ok
11:54:38.0750 5796 hpn - ok
11:54:38.0812 5796 [ F80A415EF82CD06FFAF0D971528EAD38 ] HTTP C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\HTTP.sys
11:54:38.0859 5796 HTTP - ok
11:54:38.0890 5796 [ 6100A808600F44D999CEBDEF8841C7A3 ] HTTPFilter C:\WINDOWS\System32\w3ssl.dll
11:54:39.0078 5796 HTTPFilter - ok
11:54:39.0078 5796 i2omgmt - ok
11:54:39.0078 5796 i2omp - ok
11:54:39.0125 5796 [ 4A0B06AA8943C1E332520F7440C0AA30 ] i8042prt C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\i8042prt.sys
11:54:39.0312 5796 i8042prt - ok
11:54:39.0390 5796 [ 240D0F5D7CAAFD87BD8D801A97BBE041 ] ialm C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ialmnt5.sys
11:54:39.0484 5796 ialm - ok
11:54:39.0546 5796 [ C01AC32DC5C03076CFB852CB5DA5229C ] idsvc C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.0\Windows Communication Foundation\infocard.exe
11:54:39.0625 5796 idsvc - ok
11:54:39.0671 5796 [ 083A052659F5310DD8B6A6CB05EDCF8E ] Imapi C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\imapi.sys
11:54:39.0843 5796 Imapi - ok
11:54:39.0875 5796 [ 30DEAF54A9755BB8546168CFE8A6B5E1 ] ImapiService C:\WINDOWS\system32\imapi.exe
11:54:40.0062 5796 ImapiService - ok
11:54:40.0078 5796 ini910u - ok
11:54:40.0093 5796 [ B5466A9250342A7AA0CD1FBA13420678 ] IntelIde C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\intelide.sys
11:54:40.0281 5796 IntelIde - ok
11:54:40.0328 5796 [ 8C953733D8F36EB2133F5BB58808B66B ] intelppm C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\intelppm.sys
11:54:40.0531 5796 intelppm - ok
11:54:40.0546 5796 [ 3BB22519A194418D5FEC05D800A19AD0 ] Ip6Fw C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\Ip6Fw.sys
11:54:40.0734 5796 Ip6Fw - ok
11:54:40.0781 5796 [ 731F22BA402EE4B62748ADAF6363C182 ] IpFilterDriver C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ipfltdrv.sys
11:54:40.0968 5796 IpFilterDriver - ok
11:54:40.0984 5796 [ B87AB476DCF76E72010632B5550955F5 ] IpInIp C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ipinip.sys
11:54:41.0140 5796 IpInIp - ok
11:54:41.0171 5796 [ CC748EA12C6EFFDE940EE98098BF96BB ] IpNat C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ipnat.sys
11:54:41.0343 5796 IpNat - ok
11:54:41.0406 5796 [ E46B17060D3962A384AE484094614788 ] iPod Service C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
11:54:41.0453 5796 iPod Service - ok
11:54:41.0500 5796 [ 23C74D75E36E7158768DD63D92789A91 ] IPSec C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ipsec.sys
11:54:41.0671 5796 IPSec - ok
11:54:41.0703 5796 [ C93C9FF7B04D772627A3646D89F7BF89 ] IRENUM C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\irenum.sys
11:54:41.0781 5796 IRENUM - ok
11:54:41.0843 5796 [ 05A299EC56E52649B1CF2FC52D20F2D7 ] isapnp C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\isapnp.sys
11:54:42.0046 5796 isapnp - ok
11:54:42.0187 5796 [ 999DB5F88C8E145CCA9D471E33227143 ] JavaQuickStarterService C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\jqs.exe
11:54:42.0218 5796 JavaQuickStarterService - ok
11:54:42.0234 5796 [ 463C1EC80CD17420A542B7F36A36F128 ] Kbdclass C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\kbdclass.sys
11:54:42.0406 5796 Kbdclass - ok
11:54:42.0437 5796 [ 9EF487A186DEA361AA06913A75B3FA99 ] kbdhid C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\kbdhid.sys
11:54:42.0609 5796 kbdhid - ok
11:54:42.0625 5796 [ 692BCF44383D056AED41B045A323D378 ] kmixer C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\kmixer.sys
11:54:42.0796 5796 kmixer - ok
11:54:42.0843 5796 [ B467646C54CC746128904E1654C750C1 ] KSecDD C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\KSecDD.sys
11:54:42.0921 5796 KSecDD - ok
11:54:42.0953 5796 [ 3A7C3CBE5D96B8AE96CE81F0B22FB527 ] LanmanServer C:\WINDOWS\System32\srvsvc.dll
11:54:43.0015 5796 LanmanServer - ok
11:54:43.0046 5796 [ A8888A5327621856C0CEC4E385F69309 ] lanmanworkstation C:\WINDOWS\System32\wkssvc.dll
11:54:43.0125 5796 lanmanworkstation - ok
11:54:43.0140 5796 lbrtfdc - ok
11:54:43.0187 5796 [ A7DB739AE99A796D91580147E919CC59 ] LmHosts C:\WINDOWS\System32\lmhsvc.dll
11:54:43.0375 5796 LmHosts - ok
11:54:43.0390 5796 [ 986B1FF5814366D71E0AC5755C88F2D3 ] Messenger C:\WINDOWS\System32\msgsvc.dll
11:54:43.0578 5796 Messenger - ok
11:54:43.0609 5796 [ 4AE068242760A1FB6E1A44BF4E16AFA6 ] mnmdd C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\mnmdd.sys
11:54:43.0796 5796 mnmdd - ok
11:54:43.0843 5796 [ D18F1F0C101D06A1C1ADF26EED16FCDD ] mnmsrvc C:\WINDOWS\system32\mnmsrvc.exe
11:54:44.0015 5796 mnmsrvc - ok
11:54:44.0046 5796 [ DFCBAD3CEC1C5F964962AE10E0BCC8E1 ] Modem C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Modem.sys
11:54:44.0218 5796 Modem - ok
11:54:44.0250 5796 [ 35C9E97194C8CFB8430125F8DBC34D04 ] Mouclass C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\mouclass.sys
11:54:44.0406 5796 Mouclass - ok
11:54:44.0453 5796 [ B1C303E17FB9D46E87A98E4BA6769685 ] mouhid C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\mouhid.sys
11:54:44.0640 5796 mouhid - ok
11:54:44.0671 5796 [ A80B9A0BAD1B73637DBCBBA7DF72D3FD ] MountMgr C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\MountMgr.sys
11:54:44.0843 5796 MountMgr - ok
11:54:45.0203 5796 [ 8A7C8F4C713E70D73946833D76B77035 ] MozillaMaintenance C:\Program Files\Mozilla Maintenance Service\maintenanceservice.exe
11:54:45.0328 5796 MozillaMaintenance - ok
11:54:45.0328 5796 mraid35x - ok
11:54:45.0375 5796 [ 11D42BB6206F33FBB3BA0288D3EF81BD ] MRxDAV C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\mrxdav.sys
11:54:45.0562 5796 MRxDAV - ok
11:54:45.0625 5796 [ 7D304A5EB4344EBEEAB53A2FE3FFB9F0 ] MRxSmb C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb.sys
11:54:45.0703 5796 MRxSmb - ok
11:54:45.0750 5796 [ A137F1470499A205ABBB9AAFB3B6F2B1 ] MSDTC C:\WINDOWS\system32\msdtc.exe
11:54:45.0921 5796 MSDTC - ok
11:54:45.0953 5796 [ C941EA2454BA8350021D774DAF0F1027 ] Msfs C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Msfs.sys
11:54:46.0140 5796 Msfs - ok
11:54:46.0156 5796 MSIServer - ok
11:54:46.0203 5796 [ D1575E71568F4D9E14CA56B7B0453BF1 ] MSKSSRV C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\MSKSSRV.sys
11:54:46.0390 5796 MSKSSRV - ok
11:54:46.0406 5796 [ 325BB26842FC7CCC1FCCE2C457317F3E ] MSPCLOCK C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\MSPCLOCK.sys
11:54:46.0609 5796 MSPCLOCK - ok
11:54:46.0625 5796 [ BAD59648BA099DA4A17680B39730CB3D ] MSPQM C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\MSPQM.sys
11:54:46.0828 5796 MSPQM - ok
11:54:46.0890 5796 [ AF5F4F3F14A8EA2C26DE30F7A1E17136 ] mssmbios C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\mssmbios.sys
11:54:47.0078 5796 mssmbios - ok
11:54:47.0109 5796 [ E53736A9E30C45FA9E7B5EAC55056D1D ] MSTEE C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\MSTEE.sys
11:54:47.0343 5796 MSTEE - ok
11:54:47.0390 5796 [ DE6A75F5C270E756C5508D94B6CF68F5 ] Mup C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Mup.sys
11:54:47.0453 5796 Mup - ok
11:54:47.0468 5796 [ 5B50F1B2A2ED47D560577B221DA734DB ] NABTSFEC C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\NABTSFEC.sys
11:54:47.0703 5796 NABTSFEC - ok
11:54:47.0765 5796 [ 0102140028FAD045756796E1C685D695 ] napagent C:\WINDOWS\System32\qagentrt.dll
11:54:47.0968 5796 napagent - ok
11:54:48.0000 5796 [ 1DF7F42665C94B825322FAE71721130D ] NDIS C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\NDIS.sys
11:54:48.0187 5796 NDIS - ok
11:54:48.0218 5796 [ 7FF1F1FD8609C149AA432F95A8163D97 ] NdisIP C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\NdisIP.sys
11:54:48.0421 5796 NdisIP - ok
11:54:48.0468 5796 [ 0109C4F3850DFBAB279542515386AE22 ] NdisTapi C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ndistapi.sys
11:54:48.0515 5796 NdisTapi - ok
11:54:48.0562 5796 [ F927A4434C5028758A842943EF1A3849 ] Ndisuio C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ndisuio.sys
11:54:48.0734 5796 Ndisuio - ok
11:54:48.0781 5796 [ EDC1531A49C80614B2CFDA43CA8659AB ] NdisWan C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ndiswan.sys
11:54:48.0968 5796 NdisWan - ok
11:54:49.0015 5796 [ 9282BD12DFB069D3889EB3FCC1000A9B ] NDProxy C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\NDProxy.sys
11:54:49.0093 5796 NDProxy - ok
11:54:49.0125 5796 [ 5D81CF9A2F1A3A756B66CF684911CDF0 ] NetBIOS C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\netbios.sys
11:54:49.0296 5796 NetBIOS - ok
11:54:49.0343 5796 [ 74B2B2F5BEA5E9A3DC021D685551BD3D ] NetBT C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\netbt.sys
11:54:49.0531 5796 NetBT - ok
11:54:49.0562 5796 [ B857BA82860D7FF85AE29B095645563B ] NetDDE C:\WINDOWS\system32\netdde.exe
11:54:49.0734 5796 NetDDE - ok
11:54:49.0750 5796 [ B857BA82860D7FF85AE29B095645563B ] NetDDEdsdm C:\WINDOWS\system32\netdde.exe
11:54:49.0906 5796 NetDDEdsdm - ok
11:54:49.0937 5796 [ BF2466B3E18E970D8A976FB95FC1CA85 ] Netlogon C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
11:54:50.0109 5796 Netlogon - ok
11:54:50.0140 5796 [ 13E67B55B3ABD7BF3FE7AAE5A0F9A9DE ] Netman C:\WINDOWS\System32\netman.dll
11:54:50.0546 5796 Netman - ok
11:54:50.0562 5796 [ D34612C5D02D026535B3095D620626AE ] NetTcpPortSharing C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.0\Windows Communication Foundation\SMSvcHost.exe
11:54:50.0609 5796 NetTcpPortSharing - ok
11:54:50.0640 5796 [ 943337D786A56729263071623BBB9DE5 ] Nla C:\WINDOWS\System32\mswsock.dll
11:54:50.0671 5796 Nla - ok
11:54:50.0718 5796 [ 3182D64AE053D6FB034F44B6DEF8034A ] Npfs C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Npfs.sys
11:54:50.0890 5796 Npfs - ok
11:54:50.0953 5796 [ 78A08DD6A8D65E697C18E1DB01C5CDCA ] Ntfs C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Ntfs.sys
11:54:51.0171 5796 Ntfs - ok
11:54:51.0218 5796 [ BF2466B3E18E970D8A976FB95FC1CA85 ] NtLmSsp C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
11:54:51.0453 5796 NtLmSsp - ok
11:54:51.0500 5796 [ 156F64A3345BD23C600655FB4D10BC08 ] NtmsSvc C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntmssvc.dll
11:54:51.0859 5796 NtmsSvc - ok
11:54:51.0875 5796 [ 73C1E1F395918BC2C6DD67AF7591A3AD ] Null C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Null.sys
11:54:52.0093 5796 Null - ok
11:54:52.0140 5796 [ B305F3FAD35083837EF46A0BBCE2FC57 ] NwlnkFlt C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nwlnkflt.sys
11:54:52.0296 5796 NwlnkFlt - ok
11:54:52.0312 5796 [ C99B3415198D1AAB7227F2C88FD664B9 ] NwlnkFwd C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nwlnkfwd.sys
11:54:52.0468 5796 NwlnkFwd - ok
11:54:52.0500 5796 [ 5575FAF8F97CE5E713D108C2A58D7C7C ] Parport C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\parport.sys
11:54:52.0671 5796 Parport - ok
11:54:52.0687 5796 [ BEB3BA25197665D82EC7065B724171C6 ] PartMgr C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\PartMgr.sys
11:54:52.0875 5796 PartMgr - ok
11:54:52.0906 5796 [ 70E98B3FD8E963A6A46A2E6247E0BEA1 ] ParVdm C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ParVdm.sys
11:54:53.0062 5796 ParVdm - ok
11:54:53.0078 5796 [ A219903CCF74233761D92BEF471A07B1 ] PCI C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys
11:54:53.0234 5796 PCI - ok
11:54:53.0234 5796 PCIDump - ok
11:54:53.0265 5796 [ CCF5F451BB1A5A2A522A76E670000FF0 ] PCIIde C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\PCIIde.sys
11:54:53.0421 5796 PCIIde - ok
11:54:53.0468 5796 [ 9E89EF60E9EE05E3F2EEF2DA7397F1C1 ] Pcmcia C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Pcmcia.sys
11:54:53.0625 5796 Pcmcia - ok
11:54:53.0640 5796 PDCOMP - ok
11:54:53.0640 5796 PDFRAME - ok
11:54:53.0640 5796 PDRELI - ok
11:54:53.0656 5796 PDRFRAME - ok
11:54:53.0656 5796 perc2 - ok
11:54:53.0671 5796 perc2hib - ok
11:54:53.0734 5796 [ 65DF52F5B8B6E9BBD183505225C37315 ] PlugPlay C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
11:54:53.0765 5796 PlugPlay - ok
11:54:53.0781 5796 [ BF2466B3E18E970D8A976FB95FC1CA85 ] PolicyAgent C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
11:54:53.0953 5796 PolicyAgent - ok
11:54:53.0968 5796 [ EFEEC01B1D3CF84F16DDD24D9D9D8F99 ] PptpMiniport C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\raspptp.sys
11:54:54.0156 5796 PptpMiniport - ok
11:54:54.0156 5796 [ BF2466B3E18E970D8A976FB95FC1CA85 ] ProtectedStorage C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
11:54:54.0328 5796 ProtectedStorage - ok
11:54:54.0359 5796 [ 09298EC810B07E5D582CB3A3F9255424 ] PSched C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\psched.sys
11:54:54.0515 5796 PSched - ok
11:54:54.0546 5796 [ 80D317BD1C3DBC5D4FE7B1678C60CADD ] Ptilink C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ptilink.sys
11:54:54.0734 5796 Ptilink - ok
11:54:54.0750 5796 ql1080 - ok
11:54:54.0750 5796 Ql10wnt - ok
11:54:54.0765 5796 ql12160 - ok
11:54:54.0765 5796 ql1240 - ok
11:54:54.0781 5796 ql1280 - ok
11:54:54.0812 5796 [ FE0D99D6F31E4FAD8159F690D68DED9C ] RasAcd C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\rasacd.sys
11:54:54.0953 5796 RasAcd - ok
11:54:55.0000 5796 [ AD188BE7BDF94E8DF4CA0A55C00A5073 ] RasAuto C:\WINDOWS\System32\rasauto.dll
11:54:55.0171 5796 RasAuto - ok
11:54:55.0203 5796 [ 11B4A627BC9614B885C4969BFA5FF8A6 ] Rasl2tp C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\rasl2tp.sys
11:54:55.0375 5796 Rasl2tp - ok
11:54:55.0390 5796 [ 76A9A3CBEADD68CC57CDA5E1D7448235 ] RasMan C:\WINDOWS\System32\rasmans.dll
11:54:55.0593 5796 RasMan - ok
11:54:55.0609 5796 [ 5BC962F2654137C9909C3D4603587DEE ] RasPppoe C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\raspppoe.sys
11:54:55.0921 5796 RasPppoe - ok
11:54:55.0968 5796 [ FDBB1D60066FCFBB7452FD8F9829B242 ] Raspti C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\raspti.sys
11:54:56.0312 5796 Raspti - ok
11:54:56.0343 5796 [ 7AD224AD1A1437FE28D89CF22B17780A ] Rdbss C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\rdbss.sys
11:54:56.0609 5796 Rdbss - ok
11:54:56.0640 5796 [ 4912D5B403614CE99C28420F75353332 ] RDPCDD C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\RDPCDD.sys
11:54:56.0843 5796 RDPCDD - ok
11:54:56.0906 5796 [ 15CABD0F7C00C47C70124907916AF3F1 ] rdpdr C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\rdpdr.sys
11:54:57.0093 5796 rdpdr - ok
11:54:57.0140 5796 [ 43AF5212BD8FB5BA6EED9754358BD8F7 ] RDPWD C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\RDPWD.sys
11:54:57.0218 5796 RDPWD - ok
11:54:57.0265 5796 [ 3C37BF86641BDA977C3BF8A840F3B7FA ] RDSessMgr C:\WINDOWS\system32\sessmgr.exe
11:54:57.0468 5796 RDSessMgr - ok
11:54:57.0484 5796 [ F828DD7E1419B6653894A8F97A0094C5 ] redbook C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\redbook.sys
11:54:57.0687 5796 redbook - ok
11:54:57.0734 5796 [ 7E699FF5F59B5D9DE5390E3C34C67CF5 ] RemoteAccess C:\WINDOWS\System32\mprdim.dll
11:54:57.0937 5796 RemoteAccess - ok
11:54:57.0984 5796 [ 5B19B557B0C188210A56A6B699D90B8F ] RemoteRegistry C:\WINDOWS\system32\regsvc.dll
11:54:58.0187 5796 RemoteRegistry - ok
11:54:58.0234 5796 [ AAED593F84AFA419BBAE8572AF87CF6A ] RpcLocator C:\WINDOWS\system32\locator.exe
11:54:58.0437 5796 RpcLocator - ok
11:54:58.0468 5796 [ 6B27A5C03DFB94B4245739065431322C ] RpcSs C:\WINDOWS\System32\rpcss.dll
11:54:58.0531 5796 RpcSs - ok
11:54:58.0562 5796 [ 471B3F9741D762ABE75E9DEEA4787E47 ] RSVP C:\WINDOWS\system32\rsvp.exe
11:54:58.0781 5796 RSVP - ok
11:54:58.0796 5796 [ BF2466B3E18E970D8A976FB95FC1CA85 ] SamSs C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
11:54:59.0000 5796 SamSs - ok
11:54:59.0046 5796 [ 39763504067962108505BFF25F024345 ] SASDIFSV C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASDIFSV.SYS
11:54:59.0078 5796 SASDIFSV - ok
11:54:59.0093 5796 [ 77B9FC20084B48408AD3E87570EB4A85 ] SASKUTIL C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASKUTIL.SYS
11:54:59.0125 5796 SASKUTIL - ok
11:54:59.0171 5796 [ 86D007E7A654B9A71D1D7D856B104353 ] SCardSvr C:\WINDOWS\System32\SCardSvr.exe
11:54:59.0375 5796 SCardSvr - ok
11:54:59.0421 5796 [ 0A9A7365A1CA4319AA7C1D6CD8E4EAFA ] Schedule C:\WINDOWS\system32\schedsvc.dll
11:54:59.0625 5796 Schedule - ok
11:54:59.0656 5796 [ 90A3935D05B494A5A39D37E71F09A677 ] Secdrv C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\secdrv.sys
11:54:59.0734 5796 Secdrv - ok
11:54:59.0781 5796 [ CBE612E2BB6A10E3563336191EDA1250 ] seclogon C:\WINDOWS\System32\seclogon.dll
11:54:59.0984 5796 seclogon - ok
11:55:00.0015 5796 [ 7FDD5D0684ECA8C1F68B4D99D124DCD0 ] SENS C:\WINDOWS\system32\sens.dll
11:55:00.0203 5796 SENS - ok
11:55:00.0234 5796 [ 0F29512CCD6BEAD730039FB4BD2C85CE ] serenum C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\serenum.sys
11:55:00.0437 5796 serenum - ok
11:55:00.0468 5796 [ CCA207A8896D4C6A0C9CE29A4AE411A7 ] Serial C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\serial.sys
11:55:00.0656 5796 Serial - ok
11:55:00.0718 5796 [ 8E6B8C671615D126FDC553D1E2DE5562 ] Sfloppy C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Sfloppy.sys
11:55:00.0921 5796 Sfloppy - ok
11:55:00.0953 5796 [ 83F41D0D89645D7235C051AB1D9523AC ] SharedAccess C:\WINDOWS\System32\ipnathlp.dll
11:55:01.0218 5796 SharedAccess - ok
11:55:01.0250 5796 [ 99BC0B50F511924348BE19C7C7313BBF ] ShellHWDetection C:\WINDOWS\System32\shsvcs.dll
11:55:01.0296 5796 ShellHWDetection - ok
11:55:01.0296 5796 Simbad - ok
11:55:01.0359 5796 [ 8C4F0DCC6A5100D48F9B2F950CDD220F ] SkypeUpdate C:\Program Files\Skype\Updater\Updater.exe
11:55:01.0421 5796 SkypeUpdate - ok
11:55:01.0437 5796 [ 866D538EBE33709A5C9F5C62B73B7D14 ] SLIP C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\SLIP.sys
11:55:01.0593 5796 SLIP - ok
11:55:01.0656 5796 [ 86D17B6760DD2B09E932FF101714E0DC ] smwdm C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\smwdm.sys
11:55:01.0718 5796 smwdm - ok
11:55:01.0718 5796 Sparrow - ok
11:55:01.0765 5796 [ AB8B92451ECB048A4D1DE7C3FFCB4A9F ] splitter C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\splitter.sys
11:55:01.0921 5796 splitter - ok
11:55:01.0953 5796 [ 60784F891563FB1B767F70117FC2428F ] Spooler C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
11:55:01.0984 5796 Spooler - ok
11:55:02.0031 5796 [ 76BB022C2FB6902FD5BDD4F78FC13A5D ] sr C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\sr.sys
11:55:02.0125 5796 sr - ok
11:55:02.0156 5796 [ 3805DF0AC4296A34BA4BF93B346CC378 ] srservice C:\WINDOWS\system32\srsvc.dll
11:55:02.0218 5796 srservice - ok
11:55:02.0281 5796 [ 47DDFC2F003F7F9F0592C6874962A2E7 ] Srv C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\srv.sys
11:55:02.0375 5796 Srv - ok
11:55:02.0421 5796 [ 0A5679B3714EDAB99E357057EE88FCA6 ] SSDPSRV C:\WINDOWS\System32\ssdpsrv.dll
11:55:02.0515 5796 SSDPSRV - ok
11:55:02.0578 5796 [ 8BAD69CBAC032D4BBACFCE0306174C30 ] stisvc C:\WINDOWS\system32\wiaservc.dll
11:55:02.0765 5796 stisvc - ok
11:55:02.0796 5796 [ 77813007BA6265C4B6098187E6ED79D2 ] streamip C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\StreamIP.sys
11:55:02.0984 5796 streamip - ok
11:55:03.0000 5796 [ 3941D127AEF12E93ADDF6FE6EE027E0F ] swenum C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\swenum.sys
11:55:03.0171 5796 swenum - ok
11:55:03.0203 5796 [ 8CE882BCC6CF8A62F2B2323D95CB3D01 ] swmidi C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\swmidi.sys
11:55:03.0359 5796 swmidi - ok
11:55:03.0359 5796 SwPrv - ok
11:55:03.0375 5796 symc810 - ok
11:55:03.0375 5796 symc8xx - ok
11:55:03.0390 5796 sym_hi - ok
11:55:03.0390 5796 sym_u3 - ok
11:55:03.0421 5796 [ 8B83F3ED0F1688B4958F77CD6D2BF290 ] sysaudio C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\sysaudio.sys
11:55:03.0593 5796 sysaudio - ok
11:55:03.0625 5796 [ C7ABBC59B43274B1109DF6B24D617051 ] SysmonLog C:\WINDOWS\system32\smlogsvc.exe
11:55:03.0781 5796 SysmonLog - ok
11:55:03.0796 5796 [ 8CF6E2AE1707D82E904ECCA68CEF8B87 ] tap0901 C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\tap0901.sys
11:55:03.0812 5796 tap0901 ( UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic ) - warning
11:55:03.0812 5796 tap0901 - detected UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic (1)
11:55:03.0859 5796 [ 3CB78C17BB664637787C9A1C98F79C38 ] TapiSrv C:\WINDOWS\System32\tapisrv.dll
11:55:04.0015 5796 TapiSrv - ok
11:55:04.0093 5796 [ D24EA301E2B36C4E975FD216CA85D8E7 ] Tcpip C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\tcpip.sys
11:55:04.0109 5796 Tcpip ( UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic ) - warning
11:55:04.0109 5796 Tcpip - detected UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic (1)
11:55:04.0156 5796 [ 6471A66807F5E104E4885F5B67349397 ] TDPIPE C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\TDPIPE.sys
11:55:04.0328 5796 TDPIPE - ok
11:55:04.0343 5796 [ C56B6D0402371CF3700EB322EF3AAF61 ] TDTCP C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\TDTCP.sys
11:55:04.0515 5796 TDTCP - ok
11:55:04.0562 5796 [ 88155247177638048422893737429D9E ] TermDD C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\termdd.sys
11:55:04.0734 5796 TermDD - ok
11:55:04.0765 5796 [ FF3477C03BE7201C294C35F684B3479F ] TermService C:\WINDOWS\System32\termsrv.dll
11:55:04.0953 5796 TermService - ok
11:55:05.0015 5796 [ 9D4BBD6E27B5562AEA8295DE7134E386 ] thdudf C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\thdudf.sys
11:55:05.0046 5796 thdudf ( UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic ) - warning
11:55:05.0046 5796 thdudf - detected UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic (1)
11:55:05.0078 5796 [ 99BC0B50F511924348BE19C7C7313BBF ] Themes C:\WINDOWS\System32\shsvcs.dll
11:55:05.0109 5796 Themes - ok
11:55:05.0140 5796 [ DB7205804759FF62C34E3EFD8A4CC76A ] TlntSvr C:\WINDOWS\system32\tlntsvr.exe
11:55:05.0234 5796 TlntSvr - ok
11:55:05.0234 5796 TosIde - ok
11:55:05.0265 5796 [ 55BCA12F7F523D35CA3CB833C725F54E ] TrkWks C:\WINDOWS\system32\trkwks.dll
11:55:05.0437 5796 TrkWks - ok
11:55:05.0468 5796 [ 5787B80C2E3C5E2F56C2A233D91FA2C9 ] Udfs C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Udfs.sys
11:55:05.0656 5796 Udfs - ok
11:55:05.0656 5796 ultra - ok
11:55:05.0718 5796 [ AB0A7CA90D9E3D6A193905DC1715DED0 ] UMWdf C:\WINDOWS\system32\wdfmgr.exe
11:55:05.0765 5796 UMWdf - ok
11:55:05.0828 5796 [ 402DDC88356B1BAC0EE3DD1580C76A31 ] Update C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\update.sys
11:55:06.0015 5796 Update - ok
11:55:06.0046 5796 [ 1EBAFEB9A3FBDC41B8D9C7F0F687AD91 ] upnphost C:\WINDOWS\System32\upnphost.dll
11:55:06.0140 5796 upnphost - ok
11:55:06.0156 5796 [ 05365FB38FCA1E98F7A566AAAF5D1815 ] UPS C:\WINDOWS\System32\ups.exe
11:55:06.0343 5796 UPS - ok
11:55:06.0375 5796 [ 173F317CE0DB8E21322E71B7E60A27E8 ] usbccgp C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\usbccgp.sys
11:55:06.0546 5796 usbccgp - ok
11:55:06.0562 5796 [ 65DCF09D0E37D4C6B11B5B0B76D470A7 ] usbehci C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\usbehci.sys
11:55:06.0750 5796 usbehci - ok
11:55:06.0812 5796 [ 1AB3CDDE553B6E064D2E754EFE20285C ] usbhub C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\usbhub.sys
11:55:06.0968 5796 usbhub - ok
11:55:07.0015 5796 [ A717C8721046828520C9EDF31288FC00 ] usbprint C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\usbprint.sys
11:55:07.0203 5796 usbprint - ok
11:55:07.0250 5796 [ A0B8CF9DEB1184FBDD20784A58FA75D4 ] usbscan C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\usbscan.sys
11:55:07.0421 5796 usbscan - ok
11:55:07.0468 5796 [ A32426D9B14A089EAA1D922E0C5801A9 ] USBSTOR C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\USBSTOR.SYS
11:55:07.0640 5796 USBSTOR - ok
11:55:07.0671 5796 [ 26496F9DEE2D787FC3E61AD54821FFE6 ] usbuhci C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\usbuhci.sys
11:55:07.0875 5796 usbuhci - ok
11:55:07.0906 5796 [ A0C643D5F8C60F12FAA6E3454DFE9C32 ] V0230Vfx C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\V0230Vfx.sys
11:55:08.0015 5796 V0230Vfx - ok
11:55:08.0062 5796 [ 4DDA6F6D396CB34171AA36AD025FDC76 ] V0230VID C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\V0230VID.sys
11:55:08.0125 5796 V0230VID - ok
11:55:08.0156 5796 [ 0D3A8FAFCEACD8B7625CD549757A7DF1 ] VgaSave C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\vga.sys
11:55:08.0312 5796 VgaSave - ok
11:55:08.0328 5796 ViaIde - ok
11:55:08.0359 5796 VideoAcceleratorService - ok
11:55:08.0375 5796 [ 4C8FCB5CC53AAB716D810740FE59D025 ] VolSnap C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\VolSnap.sys
11:55:08.0562 5796 VolSnap - ok
11:55:08.0609 5796 [ 7A9DB3A67C333BF0BD42E42B8596854B ] VSS C:\WINDOWS\System32\vssvc.exe
11:55:08.0703 5796 VSS - ok
11:55:08.0750 5796 [ 54AF4B1D5459500EF0937F6D33B1914F ] W32Time C:\WINDOWS\system32\w32time.dll
11:55:08.0921 5796 W32Time - ok
11:55:08.0937 5796 [ E20B95BAEDB550F32DD489265C1DA1F6 ] Wanarp C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\wanarp.sys
11:55:09.0109 5796 Wanarp - ok
11:55:09.0125 5796 WDICA - ok
11:55:09.0140 5796 [ 6768ACF64B18196494413695F0C3A00F ] wdmaud C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\wdmaud.sys
11:55:09.0296 5796 wdmaud - ok
11:55:09.0328 5796 [ 77A354E28153AD2D5E120A5A8687BC06 ] WebClient C:\WINDOWS\System32\webclnt.dll
11:55:09.0500 5796 WebClient - ok
11:55:09.0609 5796 [ 2D0E4ED081963804CCC196A0929275B5 ] winmgmt C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\WMIsvc.dll
11:55:09.0781 5796 winmgmt - ok
11:55:09.0812 5796 [ 140EF97B64F560FD78643CAE2CDAD838 ] WmdmPmSN C:\WINDOWS\system32\MsPMSNSv.dll
11:55:09.0843 5796 WmdmPmSN - ok
11:55:09.0906 5796 [ E76F8807070ED04E7408A86D6D3A6137 ] Wmi C:\WINDOWS\System32\advapi32.dll
11:55:09.0984 5796 Wmi - ok
11:55:10.0015 5796 [ C42584FD66CE9E17403AEBCA199F7BDB ] WmiAcpi C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\wmiacpi.sys
11:55:10.0187 5796 WmiAcpi - ok
11:55:10.0234 5796 [ E0673F1106E62A68D2257E376079F821 ] WmiApSrv C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe
11:55:10.0390 5796 WmiApSrv - ok
11:55:10.0468 5796 [ DCF3E3EDF5109EE8BC02FE6E1F045795 ] WPFFontCache_v0400 C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\WPF\WPFFontCache_v0400.exe
11:55:10.0546 5796 WPFFontCache_v0400 - ok
11:55:10.0593 5796 [ 6ABE6E225ADB5A751622A9CC3BC19CE8 ] WS2IFSL C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ws2ifsl.sys
11:55:10.0781 5796 WS2IFSL - ok
11:55:10.0828 5796 [ 7C278E6408D1DCE642230C0585A854D5 ] wscsvc C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscsvc.dll
11:55:11.0000 5796 wscsvc - ok
11:55:11.0015 5796 [ C98B39829C2BBD34E454150633C62C78 ] WSTCODEC C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\WSTCODEC.SYS
11:55:11.0218 5796 WSTCODEC - ok
11:55:11.0234 5796 [ 35321FB577CDC98CE3EB3A3EB9E4610A ] wuauserv C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauserv.dll
11:55:11.0406 5796 wuauserv - ok
11:55:11.0453 5796 [ 81DC3F549F44B1C1FFF022DEC9ECF30B ] WZCSVC  C:\WINDOWS\System32\wzcsvc.dll
11:55:11.0640 5796 WZCSVC - ok
11:55:11.0656 5796 [ 295D21F14C335B53CB8154E5B1F892B9 ] xmlprov C:\WINDOWS\System32\xmlprov.dll
11:55:11.0828 5796 xmlprov - ok
11:55:11.0953 5796 [ DD0042F0C3B606A6A8B92D49AFB18AD6 ] YahooAUService C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\SoftwareUpdate\YahooAUService.exe
11:55:12.0015 5796 YahooAUService - ok
11:55:12.0015 5796 ================ Scan global ===============================
11:55:12.0062 5796 [ 42F1F4C0AFB08410E5F02D4B13EBB623 ] C:\WINDOWS\system32\basesrv.dll
11:55:12.0125 5796 [ 8C7DCA4B158BF16894120786A7A5F366 ] C:\WINDOWS\system32\winsrv.dll
11:55:12.0140 5796 [ 8C7DCA4B158BF16894120786A7A5F366 ] C:\WINDOWS\system32\winsrv.dll
11:55:12.0156 5796 [ 65DF52F5B8B6E9BBD183505225C37315 ] C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
11:55:12.0156 5796 [Global] - ok
11:55:12.0156 5796 ================ Scan MBR ==================================
11:55:12.0187 5796 [ 8F558EB6672622401DA993E1E865C861 ] \Device\Harddisk0\DR0
11:55:12.0437 5796 \Device\Harddisk0\DR0 - ok
11:55:12.0453 5796 [ 8F558EB6672622401DA993E1E865C861 ] \Device\Harddisk1\DR2
11:55:12.0625 5796 \Device\Harddisk1\DR2 - ok
11:55:12.0640 5796 [ 8F558EB6672622401DA993E1E865C861 ] \Device\Harddisk2\DR4
11:55:16.0718 5796 \Device\Harddisk2\DR4 - ok
11:55:16.0718 5796 ================ Scan VBR ==================================
11:55:16.0718 5796 [ 0CD301E52CC5FF05DCB3D17472B856F8 ] \Device\Harddisk0\DR0\Partition1
11:55:16.0718 5796 \Device\Harddisk0\DR0\Partition1 - ok
11:55:16.0734 5796 [ ED91215B2A0C74EEA20014E21CC88118 ] \Device\Harddisk1\DR2\Partition1
11:55:16.0734 5796 \Device\Harddisk1\DR2\Partition1 - ok
11:55:16.0734 5796 [ 8D68F39A6C5143A27163536DE263DE3D ] \Device\Harddisk2\DR4\Partition1
11:55:16.0734 5796 \Device\Harddisk2\DR4\Partition1 - ok
11:55:16.0734 5796 ============================================================
11:55:16.0734 5796 Scan finished
11:55:16.0734 5796 ============================================================
11:55:16.0875 4660 Detected object count: 3
11:55:16.0875 4660 Actual detected object count: 3
11:55:43.0531 4660 tap0901 ( UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic ) - skipped by user
11:55:43.0531 4660 tap0901 ( UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic ) - User select action: Skip 
11:55:43.0531 4660 Tcpip ( UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic ) - skipped by user
11:55:43.0531 4660 Tcpip ( UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic ) - User select action: Skip 
11:55:43.0531 4660 thdudf ( UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic ) - skipped by user
11:55:43.0531 4660 thdudf ( UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic ) - User select action: Skip 
11:56:53.0890 4972 ============================================================
11:56:53.0890 4972 Scan started
11:56:53.0906 4972 Mode: Manual; SigCheck; TDLFS; 
11:56:53.0906 4972 ============================================================
11:56:54.0296 4972 ================ Scan system memory ========================
11:56:54.0296 4972 System memory - ok
11:56:54.0296 4972 ================ Scan services =============================
11:56:54.0421 4972 [ 01E81C84AD1D0ACC61CF3CFD06632210 ] !SASCORE C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASCORE.EXE
11:56:54.0453 4972 !SASCORE - ok
11:56:54.0546 4972 Abiosdsk - ok
11:56:54.0562 4972 abp480n5 - ok
11:56:54.0625 4972 [ 8FD99680A539792A30E97944FDAECF17 ] ACPI C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ACPI.sys
11:56:54.0812 4972 ACPI - ok
11:56:54.0828 4972 [ 9859C0F6936E723E4892D7141B1327D5 ] ACPIEC C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ACPIEC.sys
11:56:55.0000 4972 ACPIEC - ok
11:56:55.0109 4972 [ EA856F4A46320389D1899B2CAA7BF40F ] AdobeFlashPlayerUpdateSvc C:\WINDOWS\system32\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe
11:56:55.0156 4972 AdobeFlashPlayerUpdateSvc - ok
11:56:55.0156 4972 adpu160m - ok
11:56:55.0218 4972 [ 3CB6AE5435987B1F8C83FD2730479878 ] aeaudio C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\aeaudio.sys
11:56:55.0250 4972 aeaudio - ok
11:56:55.0296 4972 [ 8BED39E3C35D6A489438B8141717A557 ] aec C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\aec.sys
11:56:55.0453 4972 aec - ok
11:56:55.0500 4972 [ 1E44BC1E83D8FD2305F8D452DB109CF9 ] AFD C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\afd.sys
11:56:55.0546 4972 AFD - ok
11:56:55.0546 4972 Aha154x - ok
11:56:55.0562 4972 aic78u2 - ok
11:56:55.0562 4972 aic78xx - ok
11:56:55.0609 4972 [ A9A3DAA780CA6C9671A19D52456705B4 ] Alerter C:\WINDOWS\system32\alrsvc.dll
11:56:55.0765 4972 Alerter - ok
11:56:55.0796 4972 [ 8C515081584A38AA007909CD02020B3D ] ALG C:\WINDOWS\System32\alg.exe
11:56:55.0906 4972 ALG - ok
11:56:55.0906 4972 AliIde - ok
11:56:55.0921 4972 amsint - ok
11:56:56.0125 4972 [ 4FE5C6D40664AE07BE5105874357D2ED ] Apple Mobile Device C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
11:56:56.0156 4972 Apple Mobile Device - ok
11:56:56.0203 4972 [ D8849F77C0B66226335A59D26CB4EDC6 ] AppMgmt C:\WINDOWS\System32\appmgmts.dll
11:56:56.0281 4972 AppMgmt - ok
11:56:56.0546 4972 asc - ok
11:56:56.0562 4972 asc3350p - ok
11:56:56.0578 4972 asc3550 - ok
11:56:56.0718 4972 [ 0E5E4957549056E2BF2C49F4F6B601AD ] aspnet_state C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\aspnet_state.exe
11:56:56.0750 4972 aspnet_state - ok
11:56:56.0796 4972 [ B153AFFAC761E7F5FCFA822B9C4E97BC ] AsyncMac C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\asyncmac.sys
11:56:56.0968 4972 AsyncMac - ok
11:56:57.0000 4972 [ 9F3A2F5AA6875C72BF062C712CFA2674 ] atapi C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys
11:56:57.0171 4972 atapi - ok
11:56:57.0171 4972 Atdisk - ok
11:56:57.0203 4972 [ 9916C1225104BA14794209CFA8012159 ] Atmarpc C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\atmarpc.sys
11:56:57.0390 4972 Atmarpc - ok
11:56:57.0421 4972 [ DEF7A7882BEC100FE0B2CE2549188F9D ] AudioSrv C:\WINDOWS\System32\audiosrv.dll
11:56:57.0578 4972 AudioSrv - ok
11:56:57.0640 4972 [ D9F724AA26C010A217C97606B160ED68 ] audstub C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\audstub.sys
11:56:57.0796 4972 audstub - ok
11:56:58.0078 4972 [ 0D8244A9DB70BC6C36E2FB56F6039AB6 ] AVGIDSAgent C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgidsagent.exe
11:56:58.0265 4972 AVGIDSAgent - ok
11:56:58.0312 4972 [ 1A2213B7D94944861449CB07BF2D099E ] AVGIDSDriver C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\avgidsdriverx.sys
11:56:58.0343 4972 AVGIDSDriver - ok
11:56:58.0406 4972 [ B0DEF92F4E1E6B9242E6C8FAB82703F7 ] AVGIDSHX C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\avgidshx.sys
11:56:58.0437 4972 AVGIDSHX - ok
11:56:58.0437 4972 [ A426B2DC795531D99E2EE1952AEC051A ] AVGIDSShim C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\avgidsshimx.sys
11:56:58.0484 4972 AVGIDSShim - ok
11:56:58.0500 4972 [ 08FA13787D77A75DC413E27FD92B44E8 ] Avgldx86 C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\avgldx86.sys
11:56:58.0531 4972 Avgldx86 - ok
11:56:58.0593 4972 [ 3E587EE55C70E6DB78A98D7121D3052E ] Avglogx C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\avglogx.sys
11:56:58.0625 4972 Avglogx - ok
11:56:58.0640 4972 [ 5AC56B2CF8EE751796C5A8FC5C631B66 ] Avgmfx86 C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\avgmfx86.sys
11:56:58.0671 4972 Avgmfx86 - ok
11:56:58.0687 4972 [ C29E6070396E437FDE184D739CCBA2C7 ] Avgrkx86 C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\avgrkx86.sys
11:56:58.0718 4972 Avgrkx86 - ok
11:56:58.0750 4972 [ 52448A41CF1769CB3627677A0509627B ] Avgtdix C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\avgtdix.sys
11:56:58.0781 4972 Avgtdix - ok
11:56:58.0828 4972 [ DC98337F0D2A9F6C0B6FB682297ECE3B ] avgwd C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgwdsvc.exe
11:56:58.0875 4972 avgwd - ok
11:56:58.0921 4972 [ E5359A62EF537C4C25E364029272B439 ] b57w2k C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\b57xp32.sys
11:56:58.0953 4972 b57w2k - ok
11:56:59.0000 4972 [ DA1F27D85E0D1525F6621372E7B685E9 ] Beep C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Beep.sys
11:56:59.0250 4972 Beep - ok
11:56:59.0296 4972 [ 574738F61FCA2935F5265DC4E5691314 ] BITS C:\WINDOWS\system32\qmgr.dll
11:56:59.0546 4972 BITS - ok
11:56:59.0625 4972 [ DB5BEA73EDAF19AC68B2C0FAD0F92B1A ] Bonjour Service C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
11:56:59.0656 4972 Bonjour Service - ok
11:56:59.0718 4972 [ CFD4E51402DA9838B5A04AE680AF54A0 ] Browser C:\WINDOWS\System32\browser.dll
11:56:59.0750 4972 Browser - ok
11:56:59.0750 4972 catchme - ok
11:56:59.0796 4972 [ 90A673FC8E12A79AFBED2576F6A7AAF9 ] cbidf2k C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\cbidf2k.sys
11:56:59.0968 4972 cbidf2k - ok
11:57:00.0000 4972 [ 0BE5AEF125BE881C4F854C554F2B025C ] CCDECODE C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\CCDECODE.sys
11:57:00.0218 4972 CCDECODE - ok
11:57:00.0218 4972 cd20xrnt - ok
11:57:00.0234 4972 [ C1B486A7658353D33A10CC15211A873B ] Cdaudio C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Cdaudio.sys
11:57:00.0453 4972 Cdaudio - ok
11:57:00.0515 4972 [ C885B02847F5D2FD45A24E219ED93B32 ] Cdfs C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Cdfs.sys
11:57:00.0781 4972 Cdfs - ok
11:57:00.0828 4972 [ 1F4260CC5B42272D71F79E570A27A4FE ] Cdrom C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\cdrom.sys
11:57:01.0000 4972 Cdrom - ok
11:57:01.0015 4972 cerc6 - ok
11:57:01.0015 4972 Changer - ok
11:57:01.0046 4972 [ 1CFE720EB8D93A7158A4EBC3AB178BDE ] CiSvc C:\WINDOWS\system32\cisvc.exe
11:57:01.0234 4972 CiSvc - ok
11:57:01.0250 4972 [ 34CBE729F38138217F9C80212A2A0C82 ] ClipSrv C:\WINDOWS\system32\clipsrv.exe
11:57:01.0453 4972 ClipSrv - ok
11:57:01.0468 4972 [ D87ACAED61E417BBA546CED5E7E36D9C ] clr_optimization_v2.0.50727_32 C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\mscorsvw.exe
11:57:01.0546 4972 clr_optimization_v2.0.50727_32 - ok
11:57:01.0812 4972 [ C5A75EB48E2344ABDC162BDA79E16841 ] clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32 C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe
11:57:01.0859 4972 clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32 - ok
11:57:01.0875 4972 CmdIde - ok
11:57:01.0890 4972 COMSysApp - ok
11:57:01.0906 4972 Cpqarray - ok
11:57:02.0140 4972 cpuz135 - ok
11:57:02.0187 4972 [ 3D4E199942E29207970E04315D02AD3B ] CryptSvc C:\WINDOWS\System32\cryptsvc.dll
11:57:02.0375 4972 CryptSvc - ok
11:57:02.0375 4972 dac2w2k - ok
11:57:02.0390 4972 dac960nt - ok
11:57:02.0453 4972 [ 6B27A5C03DFB94B4245739065431322C ] DcomLaunch C:\WINDOWS\system32\rpcss.dll
11:57:02.0484 4972 DcomLaunch - ok
11:57:02.0531 4972 [ 5E38D7684A49CACFB752B046357E0589 ] Dhcp C:\WINDOWS\System32\dhcpcsvc.dll
11:57:02.0703 4972 Dhcp - ok
11:57:02.0718 4972 [ 044452051F3E02E7963599FC8F4F3E25 ] Disk C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\disk.sys
11:57:02.0890 4972 Disk - ok
11:57:02.0906 4972 dmadmin - ok
11:57:02.0953 4972 [ D992FE1274BDE0F84AD826ACAE022A41 ] dmboot C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\dmboot.sys
11:57:03.0125 4972 dmboot - ok
11:57:03.0171 4972 [ 7C824CF7BBDE77D95C08005717A95F6F ] dmio C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\dmio.sys
11:57:03.0421 4972 dmio - ok
11:57:03.0671 4972 [ E9317282A63CA4D188C0DF5E09C6AC5F ] dmload C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\dmload.sys
11:57:03.0921 4972 dmload - ok
11:57:03.0937 4972 [ 57EDEC2E5F59F0335E92F35184BC8631 ] dmserver C:\WINDOWS\System32\dmserver.dll
11:57:04.0234 4972 dmserver - ok
11:57:04.0281 4972 [ 8A208DFCF89792A484E76C40E5F50B45 ] DMusic C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\DMusic.sys
11:57:04.0437 4972 DMusic - ok
11:57:04.0484 4972 [ 5F7E24FA9EAB896051FFB87F840730D2 ] Dnscache C:\WINDOWS\System32\dnsrslvr.dll
11:57:04.0531 4972 Dnscache - ok
11:57:04.0562 4972 [ 0F0F6E687E5E15579EF4DA8DD6945814 ] Dot3svc C:\WINDOWS\System32\dot3svc.dll
11:57:04.0718 4972 Dot3svc - ok
11:57:04.0734 4972 dpti2o - ok
11:57:04.0750 4972 [ 8F5FCFF8E8848AFAC920905FBD9D33C8 ] drmkaud C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\drmkaud.sys
11:57:04.0906 4972 drmkaud - ok
11:57:04.0937 4972 [ 2187855A7703ADEF0CEF9EE4285182CC ] EapHost C:\WINDOWS\System32\eapsvc.dll
11:57:05.0093 4972 EapHost - ok
11:57:05.0125 4972 [ BC93B4A066477954555966D77FEC9ECB ] ERSvc C:\WINDOWS\System32\ersvc.dll
11:57:05.0390 4972 ERSvc - ok
11:57:05.0437 4972 [ 65DF52F5B8B6E9BBD183505225C37315 ] Eventlog C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
11:57:05.0468 4972 Eventlog - ok
11:57:05.0531 4972 [ D4991D98F2DB73C60D042F1AEF79EFAE ] EventSystem C:\WINDOWS\system32\es.dll
11:57:05.0562 4972 EventSystem - ok
11:57:05.0609 4972 [ 38D332A6D56AF32635675F132548343E ] Fastfat C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Fastfat.sys
11:57:05.0765 4972 Fastfat - ok
11:57:05.0812 4972 [ 99BC0B50F511924348BE19C7C7313BBF ] FastUserSwitchingCompatibility C:\WINDOWS\System32\shsvcs.dll
11:57:05.0843 4972 FastUserSwitchingCompatibility - ok
11:57:05.0875 4972 [ 92CDD60B6730B9F50F6A1A0C1F8CDC81 ] Fdc C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\fdc.sys
11:57:06.0031 4972 Fdc - ok
11:57:06.0046 4972 [ D45926117EB9FA946A6AF572FBE1CAA3 ] Fips C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Fips.sys
11:57:06.0203 4972 Fips - ok
11:57:06.0218 4972 [ 9D27E7B80BFCDF1CDD9B555862D5E7F0 ] Flpydisk C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Flpydisk.sys
11:57:06.0484 4972 Flpydisk - ok
11:57:06.0531 4972 [ B2CF4B0786F8212CB92ED2B50C6DB6B0 ] FltMgr C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\fltMgr.sys
11:57:06.0734 4972 FltMgr - ok
11:57:06.0796 4972 [ 8BA7C024070F2B7FDD98ED8A4BA41789 ] FontCache3.0.0.0 C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.0\WPF\PresentationFontCache.exe
11:57:06.0828 4972 FontCache3.0.0.0 - ok
11:57:06.0828 4972 [ 3E1E2BD4F39B0E2B7DC4F4D2BCC2779A ] Fs_Rec C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Fs_Rec.sys
11:57:07.0000 4972 Fs_Rec - ok
11:57:07.0015 4972 [ 6AC26732762483366C3969C9E4D2259D ] Ftdisk C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ftdisk.sys
11:57:07.0171 4972 Ftdisk - ok
11:57:07.0218 4972 [ AB8A6A87D9D7255C3884D5B9541A6E80 ] GEARAspiWDM C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\GEARAspiWDM.sys
11:57:07.0250 4972 GEARAspiWDM - ok
11:57:07.0296 4972 [ 0A02C63C8B144BD8C86B103DEE7C86A2 ] Gpc C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\msgpc.sys
11:57:07.0484 4972 Gpc - ok
11:57:07.0578 4972 [ 4FCCA060DFE0C51A09DD5C3843888BCD ] helpsvc C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\HelpCtr\Binaries\pchsvc.dll
11:57:07.0718 4972 helpsvc - ok
11:57:07.0765 4972 [ DEB04DA35CC871B6D309B77E1443C796 ] HidServ C:\WINDOWS\System32\hidserv.dll
11:57:07.0906 4972 HidServ - ok
11:57:07.0921 4972 [ CCF82C5EC8A7326C3066DE870C06DAF1 ] hidusb C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\hidusb.sys
11:57:08.0078 4972 hidusb - ok
11:57:08.0125 4972 [ 8878BD685E490239777BFE51320B88E9 ] hkmsvc C:\WINDOWS\System32\kmsvc.dll
11:57:08.0265 4972 hkmsvc - ok
11:57:08.0281 4972 hpn - ok
11:57:08.0328 4972 [ F80A415EF82CD06FFAF0D971528EAD38 ] HTTP C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\HTTP.sys
11:57:08.0359 4972 HTTP - ok
11:57:08.0390 4972 [ 6100A808600F44D999CEBDEF8841C7A3 ] HTTPFilter C:\WINDOWS\System32\w3ssl.dll
11:57:08.0546 4972 HTTPFilter - ok
11:57:08.0562 4972 i2omgmt - ok
11:57:08.0562 4972 i2omp - ok
11:57:08.0625 4972 [ 4A0B06AA8943C1E332520F7440C0AA30 ] i8042prt C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\i8042prt.sys
11:57:08.0765 4972 i8042prt - ok
11:57:08.0859 4972 [ 240D0F5D7CAAFD87BD8D801A97BBE041 ] ialm C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ialmnt5.sys
11:57:08.0921 4972 ialm - ok
11:57:09.0000 4972 [ C01AC32DC5C03076CFB852CB5DA5229C ] idsvc C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.0\Windows Communication Foundation\infocard.exe
11:57:09.0046 4972 idsvc - ok
11:57:09.0078 4972 [ 083A052659F5310DD8B6A6CB05EDCF8E ] Imapi C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\imapi.sys
11:57:09.0250 4972 Imapi - ok
11:57:09.0312 4972 [ 30DEAF54A9755BB8546168CFE8A6B5E1 ] ImapiService C:\WINDOWS\system32\imapi.exe
11:57:09.0484 4972 ImapiService - ok
11:57:09.0500 4972 ini910u - ok
11:57:09.0515 4972 [ B5466A9250342A7AA0CD1FBA13420678 ] IntelIde C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\intelide.sys
11:57:09.0703 4972 IntelIde - ok
11:57:09.0734 4972 [ 8C953733D8F36EB2133F5BB58808B66B ] intelppm C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\intelppm.sys
11:57:09.0906 4972 intelppm - ok
11:57:09.0921 4972 [ 3BB22519A194418D5FEC05D800A19AD0 ] Ip6Fw C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\Ip6Fw.sys
11:57:10.0093 4972 Ip6Fw - ok
11:57:10.0125 4972 [ 731F22BA402EE4B62748ADAF6363C182 ] IpFilterDriver C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ipfltdrv.sys
11:57:10.0296 4972 IpFilterDriver - ok
11:57:10.0296 4972 [ B87AB476DCF76E72010632B5550955F5 ] IpInIp C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ipinip.sys
11:57:10.0468 4972 IpInIp - ok
11:57:10.0500 4972 [ CC748EA12C6EFFDE940EE98098BF96BB ] IpNat C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ipnat.sys
11:57:10.0687 4972 IpNat - ok
11:57:10.0765 4972 [ E46B17060D3962A384AE484094614788 ] iPod Service C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
11:57:10.0828 4972 iPod Service - ok
11:57:10.0875 4972 [ 23C74D75E36E7158768DD63D92789A91 ] IPSec C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ipsec.sys
11:57:11.0078 4972 IPSec - ok
11:57:11.0109 4972 [ C93C9FF7B04D772627A3646D89F7BF89 ] IRENUM C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\irenum.sys
11:57:11.0218 4972 IRENUM - ok
11:57:11.0265 4972 [ 05A299EC56E52649B1CF2FC52D20F2D7 ] isapnp C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\isapnp.sys
11:57:11.0687 4972 isapnp - ok
11:57:11.0843 4972 [ 999DB5F88C8E145CCA9D471E33227143 ] JavaQuickStarterService C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\jqs.exe
11:57:11.0906 4972 JavaQuickStarterService - ok
11:57:11.0968 4972 [ 463C1EC80CD17420A542B7F36A36F128 ] Kbdclass C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\kbdclass.sys
11:57:12.0156 4972 Kbdclass - ok
11:57:12.0187 4972 [ 9EF487A186DEA361AA06913A75B3FA99 ] kbdhid C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\kbdhid.sys
11:57:12.0375 4972 kbdhid - ok
11:57:12.0390 4972 [ 692BCF44383D056AED41B045A323D378 ] kmixer C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\kmixer.sys
11:57:12.0578 4972 kmixer - ok
11:57:12.0625 4972 [ B467646C54CC746128904E1654C750C1 ] KSecDD C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\KSecDD.sys
11:57:12.0671 4972 KSecDD - ok
11:57:12.0734 4972 [ 3A7C3CBE5D96B8AE96CE81F0B22FB527 ] LanmanServer C:\WINDOWS\System32\srvsvc.dll
11:57:12.0781 4972 LanmanServer - ok
11:57:12.0843 4972 [ A8888A5327621856C0CEC4E385F69309 ] lanmanworkstation C:\WINDOWS\System32\wkssvc.dll
11:57:12.0890 4972 lanmanworkstation - ok
11:57:12.0890 4972 lbrtfdc - ok
11:57:12.0953 4972 [ A7DB739AE99A796D91580147E919CC59 ] LmHosts C:\WINDOWS\System32\lmhsvc.dll
11:57:13.0140 4972 LmHosts - ok
11:57:13.0156 4972 [ 986B1FF5814366D71E0AC5755C88F2D3 ] Messenger C:\WINDOWS\System32\msgsvc.dll
11:57:13.0359 4972 Messenger - ok
11:57:13.0406 4972 [ 4AE068242760A1FB6E1A44BF4E16AFA6 ] mnmdd C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\mnmdd.sys
11:57:13.0609 4972 mnmdd - ok
11:57:13.0656 4972 [ D18F1F0C101D06A1C1ADF26EED16FCDD ] mnmsrvc C:\WINDOWS\system32\mnmsrvc.exe
11:57:13.0859 4972 mnmsrvc - ok
11:57:13.0890 4972 [ DFCBAD3CEC1C5F964962AE10E0BCC8E1 ] Modem C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Modem.sys
11:57:14.0093 4972 Modem - ok
11:57:14.0125 4972 [ 35C9E97194C8CFB8430125F8DBC34D04 ] Mouclass C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\mouclass.sys
11:57:14.0312 4972 Mouclass - ok
11:57:14.0359 4972 [ B1C303E17FB9D46E87A98E4BA6769685 ] mouhid C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\mouhid.sys
11:57:14.0546 4972 mouhid - ok
11:57:14.0562 4972 [ A80B9A0BAD1B73637DBCBBA7DF72D3FD ] MountMgr C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\MountMgr.sys
11:57:14.0734 4972 MountMgr - ok
11:57:14.0843 4972 [ 8A7C8F4C713E70D73946833D76B77035 ] MozillaMaintenance C:\Program Files\Mozilla Maintenance Service\maintenanceservice.exe
11:57:14.0890 4972 MozillaMaintenance - ok
11:57:14.0890 4972 mraid35x - ok
11:57:14.0937 4972 [ 11D42BB6206F33FBB3BA0288D3EF81BD ] MRxDAV C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\mrxdav.sys
11:57:15.0125 4972 MRxDAV - ok
11:57:15.0187 4972 [ 7D304A5EB4344EBEEAB53A2FE3FFB9F0 ] MRxSmb C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb.sys
11:57:15.0265 4972 MRxSmb - ok
11:57:15.0328 4972 [ A137F1470499A205ABBB9AAFB3B6F2B1 ] MSDTC C:\WINDOWS\system32\msdtc.exe
11:57:15.0500 4972 MSDTC - ok
11:57:15.0546 4972 [ C941EA2454BA8350021D774DAF0F1027 ] Msfs C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Msfs.sys
11:57:15.0734 4972 Msfs - ok
11:57:15.0734 4972 MSIServer - ok
11:57:15.0781 4972 [ D1575E71568F4D9E14CA56B7B0453BF1 ] MSKSSRV C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\MSKSSRV.sys
11:57:15.0968 4972 MSKSSRV - ok
11:57:15.0984 4972 [ 325BB26842FC7CCC1FCCE2C457317F3E ] MSPCLOCK C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\MSPCLOCK.sys
11:57:16.0156 4972 MSPCLOCK - ok
11:57:16.0171 4972 [ BAD59648BA099DA4A17680B39730CB3D ] MSPQM C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\MSPQM.sys
11:57:16.0375 4972 MSPQM - ok
11:57:16.0406 4972 [ AF5F4F3F14A8EA2C26DE30F7A1E17136 ] mssmbios C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\mssmbios.sys
11:57:16.0593 4972 mssmbios - ok
11:57:16.0625 4972 [ E53736A9E30C45FA9E7B5EAC55056D1D ] MSTEE C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\MSTEE.sys
11:57:16.0843 4972 MSTEE - ok
11:57:16.0875 4972 [ DE6A75F5C270E756C5508D94B6CF68F5 ] Mup C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Mup.sys
11:57:16.0906 4972 Mup - ok
11:57:16.0953 4972 [ 5B50F1B2A2ED47D560577B221DA734DB ] NABTSFEC C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\NABTSFEC.sys
11:57:17.0140 4972 NABTSFEC - ok
11:57:17.0203 4972 [ 0102140028FAD045756796E1C685D695 ] napagent C:\WINDOWS\System32\qagentrt.dll
11:57:17.0343 4972 napagent - ok
11:57:17.0375 4972 [ 1DF7F42665C94B825322FAE71721130D ] NDIS C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\NDIS.sys
11:57:17.0531 4972 NDIS - ok
11:57:17.0546 4972 [ 7FF1F1FD8609C149AA432F95A8163D97 ] NdisIP C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\NdisIP.sys
11:57:17.0703 4972 NdisIP - ok
11:57:17.0750 4972 [ 0109C4F3850DFBAB279542515386AE22 ] NdisTapi C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ndistapi.sys
11:57:17.0781 4972 NdisTapi - ok
11:57:17.0843 4972 [ F927A4434C5028758A842943EF1A3849 ] Ndisuio C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ndisuio.sys
11:57:18.0000 4972 Ndisuio - ok
11:57:18.0062 4972 [ EDC1531A49C80614B2CFDA43CA8659AB ] NdisWan C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ndiswan.sys
11:57:18.0218 4972 NdisWan - ok
11:57:18.0265 4972 [ 9282BD12DFB069D3889EB3FCC1000A9B ] NDProxy C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\NDProxy.sys
11:57:18.0312 4972 NDProxy - ok
11:57:18.0328 4972 [ 5D81CF9A2F1A3A756B66CF684911CDF0 ] NetBIOS C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\netbios.sys
11:57:18.0468 4972 NetBIOS - ok
11:57:18.0484 4972 [ 74B2B2F5BEA5E9A3DC021D685551BD3D ] NetBT C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\netbt.sys
11:57:18.0656 4972 NetBT - ok
11:57:18.0687 4972 [ B857BA82860D7FF85AE29B095645563B ] NetDDE C:\WINDOWS\system32\netdde.exe
11:57:18.0828 4972 NetDDE - ok
11:57:18.0843 4972 [ B857BA82860D7FF85AE29B095645563B ] NetDDEdsdm C:\WINDOWS\system32\netdde.exe
11:57:19.0000 4972 NetDDEdsdm - ok
11:57:19.0046 4972 [ BF2466B3E18E970D8A976FB95FC1CA85 ] Netlogon C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
11:57:19.0203 4972 Netlogon - ok
11:57:19.0218 4972 [ 13E67B55B3ABD7BF3FE7AAE5A0F9A9DE ] Netman C:\WINDOWS\System32\netman.dll
11:57:19.0359 4972 Netman - ok
11:57:19.0406 4972 [ D34612C5D02D026535B3095D620626AE ] NetTcpPortSharing C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.0\Windows Communication Foundation\SMSvcHost.exe
11:57:19.0437 4972 NetTcpPortSharing - ok
11:57:19.0484 4972 [ 943337D786A56729263071623BBB9DE5 ] Nla C:\WINDOWS\System32\mswsock.dll
11:57:19.0515 4972 Nla - ok
11:57:19.0578 4972 [ 3182D64AE053D6FB034F44B6DEF8034A ] Npfs C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Npfs.sys
11:57:19.0750 4972 Npfs - ok
11:57:19.0796 4972 [ 78A08DD6A8D65E697C18E1DB01C5CDCA ] Ntfs C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Ntfs.sys
11:57:19.0984 4972 Ntfs - ok
11:57:20.0000 4972 [ BF2466B3E18E970D8A976FB95FC1CA85 ] NtLmSsp C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
11:57:20.0156 4972 NtLmSsp - ok
11:57:20.0203 4972 [ 156F64A3345BD23C600655FB4D10BC08 ] NtmsSvc C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntmssvc.dll
11:57:20.0421 4972 NtmsSvc - ok
11:57:20.0437 4972 [ 73C1E1F395918BC2C6DD67AF7591A3AD ] Null C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Null.sys
11:57:20.0609 4972 Null - ok
11:57:20.0640 4972 [ B305F3FAD35083837EF46A0BBCE2FC57 ] NwlnkFlt C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nwlnkflt.sys
11:57:20.0796 4972 NwlnkFlt - ok
11:57:20.0796 4972 [ C99B3415198D1AAB7227F2C88FD664B9 ] NwlnkFwd C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nwlnkfwd.sys
11:57:20.0937 4972 NwlnkFwd - ok
11:57:20.0984 4972 [ 5575FAF8F97CE5E713D108C2A58D7C7C ] Parport C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\parport.sys
11:57:21.0125 4972 Parport - ok
11:57:21.0140 4972 [ BEB3BA25197665D82EC7065B724171C6 ] PartMgr C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\PartMgr.sys
11:57:21.0281 4972 PartMgr - ok
11:57:21.0328 4972 [ 70E98B3FD8E963A6A46A2E6247E0BEA1 ] ParVdm C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ParVdm.sys
11:57:21.0468 4972 ParVdm - ok
11:57:21.0468 4972 [ A219903CCF74233761D92BEF471A07B1 ] PCI C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys
11:57:21.0625 4972 PCI - ok
11:57:21.0625 4972 PCIDump - ok
11:57:21.0656 4972 [ CCF5F451BB1A5A2A522A76E670000FF0 ] PCIIde C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\PCIIde.sys
11:57:21.0812 4972 PCIIde - ok
11:57:21.0859 4972 [ 9E89EF60E9EE05E3F2EEF2DA7397F1C1 ] Pcmcia C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Pcmcia.sys
11:57:22.0000 4972 Pcmcia - ok
11:57:22.0015 4972 PDCOMP - ok
11:57:22.0015 4972 PDFRAME - ok
11:57:22.0031 4972 PDRELI - ok
11:57:22.0031 4972 PDRFRAME - ok
11:57:22.0046 4972 perc2 - ok
11:57:22.0046 4972 perc2hib - ok
11:57:22.0093 4972 [ 65DF52F5B8B6E9BBD183505225C37315 ] PlugPlay C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
11:57:22.0125 4972 PlugPlay - ok
11:57:22.0140 4972 [ BF2466B3E18E970D8A976FB95FC1CA85 ] PolicyAgent C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
11:57:22.0296 4972 PolicyAgent - ok
11:57:22.0312 4972 [ EFEEC01B1D3CF84F16DDD24D9D9D8F99 ] PptpMiniport C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\raspptp.sys
11:57:22.0484 4972 PptpMiniport - ok
11:57:22.0484 4972 [ BF2466B3E18E970D8A976FB95FC1CA85 ] ProtectedStorage C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
11:57:22.0656 4972 ProtectedStorage - ok
11:57:22.0687 4972 [ 09298EC810B07E5D582CB3A3F9255424 ] PSched C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\psched.sys
11:57:22.0843 4972 PSched - ok
11:57:22.0859 4972 [ 80D317BD1C3DBC5D4FE7B1678C60CADD ] Ptilink C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ptilink.sys
11:57:23.0015 4972 Ptilink - ok
11:57:23.0031 4972 ql1080 - ok
11:57:23.0031 4972 Ql10wnt - ok
11:57:23.0031 4972 ql12160 - ok
11:57:23.0046 4972 ql1240 - ok
11:57:23.0046 4972 ql1280 - ok
11:57:23.0093 4972 [ FE0D99D6F31E4FAD8159F690D68DED9C ] RasAcd C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\rasacd.sys
11:57:23.0250 4972 RasAcd - ok
11:57:23.0296 4972 [ AD188BE7BDF94E8DF4CA0A55C00A5073 ] RasAuto C:\WINDOWS\System32\rasauto.dll
11:57:23.0453 4972 RasAuto - ok
11:57:23.0484 4972 [ 11B4A627BC9614B885C4969BFA5FF8A6 ] Rasl2tp C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\rasl2tp.sys
11:57:23.0640 4972 Rasl2tp - ok
11:57:23.0671 4972 [ 76A9A3CBEADD68CC57CDA5E1D7448235 ] RasMan C:\WINDOWS\System32\rasmans.dll
11:57:23.0843 4972 RasMan - ok
11:57:23.0875 4972 [ 5BC962F2654137C9909C3D4603587DEE ] RasPppoe C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\raspppoe.sys
11:57:24.0015 4972 RasPppoe - ok
11:57:24.0015 4972 [ FDBB1D60066FCFBB7452FD8F9829B242 ] Raspti C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\raspti.sys
11:57:24.0187 4972 Raspti - ok
11:57:24.0203 4972 [ 7AD224AD1A1437FE28D89CF22B17780A ] Rdbss C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\rdbss.sys
11:57:24.0390 4972 Rdbss - ok
11:57:24.0421 4972 [ 4912D5B403614CE99C28420F75353332 ] RDPCDD C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\RDPCDD.sys
11:57:24.0609 4972 RDPCDD - ok
11:57:24.0656 4972 [ 15CABD0F7C00C47C70124907916AF3F1 ] rdpdr C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\rdpdr.sys
11:57:24.0812 4972 rdpdr - ok
11:57:24.0843 4972 [ 43AF5212BD8FB5BA6EED9754358BD8F7 ] RDPWD C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\RDPWD.sys
11:57:24.0890 4972 RDPWD - ok
11:57:24.0937 4972 [ 3C37BF86641BDA977C3BF8A840F3B7FA ] RDSessMgr C:\WINDOWS\system32\sessmgr.exe
11:57:25.0093 4972 RDSessMgr - ok
11:57:25.0125 4972 [ F828DD7E1419B6653894A8F97A0094C5 ] redbook C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\redbook.sys
11:57:25.0281 4972 redbook - ok
11:57:25.0328 4972 [ 7E699FF5F59B5D9DE5390E3C34C67CF5 ] RemoteAccess C:\WINDOWS\System32\mprdim.dll
11:57:25.0468 4972 RemoteAccess - ok
11:57:25.0515 4972 [ 5B19B557B0C188210A56A6B699D90B8F ] RemoteRegistry C:\WINDOWS\system32\regsvc.dll
11:57:25.0687 4972 RemoteRegistry - ok
11:57:25.0734 4972 [ AAED593F84AFA419BBAE8572AF87CF6A ] RpcLocator C:\WINDOWS\system32\locator.exe
11:57:25.0921 4972 RpcLocator - ok
11:57:25.0968 4972 [ 6B27A5C03DFB94B4245739065431322C ] RpcSs C:\WINDOWS\System32\rpcss.dll
11:57:26.0031 4972 RpcSs - ok
11:57:26.0062 4972 [ 471B3F9741D762ABE75E9DEEA4787E47 ] RSVP C:\WINDOWS\system32\rsvp.exe
11:57:26.0296 4972 RSVP - ok
11:57:26.0312 4972 [ BF2466B3E18E970D8A976FB95FC1CA85 ] SamSs C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
11:57:26.0484 4972 SamSs - ok
11:57:26.0515 4972 [ 39763504067962108505BFF25F024345 ] SASDIFSV C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASDIFSV.SYS
11:57:26.0546 4972 SASDIFSV - ok
11:57:26.0562 4972 [ 77B9FC20084B48408AD3E87570EB4A85 ] SASKUTIL C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASKUTIL.SYS
11:57:26.0609 4972 SASKUTIL - ok
11:57:26.0640 4972 [ 86D007E7A654B9A71D1D7D856B104353 ] SCardSvr C:\WINDOWS\System32\SCardSvr.exe
11:57:26.0812 4972 SCardSvr - ok
11:57:26.0875 4972 [ 0A9A7365A1CA4319AA7C1D6CD8E4EAFA ] Schedule C:\WINDOWS\system32\schedsvc.dll
11:57:27.0046 4972 Schedule - ok
11:57:27.0078 4972 [ 90A3935D05B494A5A39D37E71F09A677 ] Secdrv C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\secdrv.sys
11:57:27.0171 4972 Secdrv - ok
11:57:27.0218 4972 [ CBE612E2BB6A10E3563336191EDA1250 ] seclogon C:\WINDOWS\System32\seclogon.dll
11:57:27.0390 4972 seclogon - ok
11:57:27.0406 4972 [ 7FDD5D0684ECA8C1F68B4D99D124DCD0 ] SENS C:\WINDOWS\system32\sens.dll
11:57:27.0578 4972 SENS - ok
11:57:27.0593 4972 [ 0F29512CCD6BEAD730039FB4BD2C85CE ] serenum C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\serenum.sys
11:57:27.0750 4972 serenum - ok
11:57:27.0781 4972 [ CCA207A8896D4C6A0C9CE29A4AE411A7 ] Serial C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\serial.sys
11:57:27.0953 4972 Serial - ok
11:57:27.0968 4972 [ 8E6B8C671615D126FDC553D1E2DE5562 ] Sfloppy C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Sfloppy.sys
11:57:28.0140 4972 Sfloppy - ok
11:57:28.0171 4972 [ 83F41D0D89645D7235C051AB1D9523AC ] SharedAccess C:\WINDOWS\System32\ipnathlp.dll
11:57:28.0343 4972 SharedAccess - ok
11:57:28.0375 4972 [ 99BC0B50F511924348BE19C7C7313BBF ] ShellHWDetection C:\WINDOWS\System32\shsvcs.dll
11:57:28.0406 4972 ShellHWDetection - ok
11:57:28.0421 4972 Simbad - ok
11:57:28.0468 4972 [ 8C4F0DCC6A5100D48F9B2F950CDD220F ] SkypeUpdate C:\Program Files\Skype\Updater\Updater.exe
11:57:28.0515 4972 SkypeUpdate - ok
11:57:28.0546 4972 [ 866D538EBE33709A5C9F5C62B73B7D14 ] SLIP C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\SLIP.sys
11:57:28.0703 4972 SLIP - ok
11:57:28.0765 4972 [ 86D17B6760DD2B09E932FF101714E0DC ] smwdm C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\smwdm.sys
11:57:28.0828 4972 smwdm - ok
11:57:28.0828 4972 Sparrow - ok
11:57:28.0859 4972 [ AB8B92451ECB048A4D1DE7C3FFCB4A9F ] splitter C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\splitter.sys
11:57:29.0015 4972 splitter - ok
11:57:29.0046 4972 [ 60784F891563FB1B767F70117FC2428F ] Spooler C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
11:57:29.0078 4972 Spooler - ok
11:57:29.0109 4972 [ 76BB022C2FB6902FD5BDD4F78FC13A5D ] sr  C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\sr.sys
11:57:29.0218 4972 sr - ok
11:57:29.0234 4972 [ 3805DF0AC4296A34BA4BF93B346CC378 ] srservice C:\WINDOWS\system32\srsvc.dll
11:57:29.0328 4972 srservice - ok
11:57:29.0390 4972 [ 47DDFC2F003F7F9F0592C6874962A2E7 ] Srv C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\srv.sys
11:57:29.0437 4972 Srv - ok
11:57:29.0468 4972 [ 0A5679B3714EDAB99E357057EE88FCA6 ] SSDPSRV C:\WINDOWS\System32\ssdpsrv.dll
11:57:29.0562 4972 SSDPSRV - ok
11:57:29.0687 4972 [ 8BAD69CBAC032D4BBACFCE0306174C30 ] stisvc C:\WINDOWS\system32\wiaservc.dll
11:57:29.0984 4972 stisvc - ok
11:57:30.0031 4972 [ 77813007BA6265C4B6098187E6ED79D2 ] streamip C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\StreamIP.sys
11:57:30.0203 4972 streamip - ok
11:57:30.0218 4972 [ 3941D127AEF12E93ADDF6FE6EE027E0F ] swenum C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\swenum.sys
11:57:30.0421 4972 swenum - ok
11:57:30.0468 4972 [ 8CE882BCC6CF8A62F2B2323D95CB3D01 ] swmidi C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\swmidi.sys
11:57:30.0640 4972 swmidi - ok
11:57:30.0640 4972 SwPrv - ok
11:57:30.0656 4972 symc810 - ok
11:57:30.0656 4972 symc8xx - ok
11:57:30.0671 4972 sym_hi - ok
11:57:30.0671 4972 sym_u3 - ok
11:57:30.0718 4972 [ 8B83F3ED0F1688B4958F77CD6D2BF290 ] sysaudio C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\sysaudio.sys
11:57:30.0906 4972 sysaudio - ok
11:57:30.0937 4972 [ C7ABBC59B43274B1109DF6B24D617051 ] SysmonLog C:\WINDOWS\system32\smlogsvc.exe
11:57:31.0109 4972 SysmonLog - ok
11:57:31.0140 4972 [ 8CF6E2AE1707D82E904ECCA68CEF8B87 ] tap0901 C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\tap0901.sys
11:57:31.0140 4972 tap0901 ( UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic ) - warning
11:57:31.0140 4972 tap0901 - detected UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic (1)
11:57:31.0187 4972 [ 3CB78C17BB664637787C9A1C98F79C38 ] TapiSrv C:\WINDOWS\System32\tapisrv.dll
11:57:31.0359 4972 TapiSrv - ok
11:57:31.0421 4972 [ D24EA301E2B36C4E975FD216CA85D8E7 ] Tcpip C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\tcpip.sys
11:57:31.0437 4972 Tcpip ( UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic ) - warning
11:57:31.0437 4972 Tcpip - detected UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic (1)
11:57:31.0468 4972 [ 6471A66807F5E104E4885F5B67349397 ] TDPIPE C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\TDPIPE.sys
11:57:31.0671 4972 TDPIPE - ok
11:57:31.0703 4972 [ C56B6D0402371CF3700EB322EF3AAF61 ] TDTCP C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\TDTCP.sys
11:57:31.0906 4972 TDTCP - ok
11:57:31.0953 4972 [ 88155247177638048422893737429D9E ] TermDD C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\termdd.sys
11:57:32.0171 4972 TermDD - ok
11:57:32.0203 4972 [ FF3477C03BE7201C294C35F684B3479F ] TermService C:\WINDOWS\System32\termsrv.dll
11:57:32.0406 4972 TermService - ok
11:57:32.0468 4972 [ 9D4BBD6E27B5562AEA8295DE7134E386 ] thdudf C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\thdudf.sys
11:57:32.0484 4972 thdudf ( UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic ) - warning
11:57:32.0484 4972 thdudf - detected UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic (1)
11:57:32.0515 4972 [ 99BC0B50F511924348BE19C7C7313BBF ] Themes C:\WINDOWS\System32\shsvcs.dll
11:57:32.0578 4972 Themes - ok
11:57:32.0609 4972 [ DB7205804759FF62C34E3EFD8A4CC76A ] TlntSvr C:\WINDOWS\system32\tlntsvr.exe
11:57:32.0703 4972 TlntSvr - ok
11:57:32.0718 4972 TosIde - ok
11:57:32.0750 4972 [ 55BCA12F7F523D35CA3CB833C725F54E ] TrkWks C:\WINDOWS\system32\trkwks.dll
11:57:32.0937 4972 TrkWks - ok
11:57:32.0968 4972 [ 5787B80C2E3C5E2F56C2A233D91FA2C9 ] Udfs C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Udfs.sys
11:57:33.0140 4972 Udfs - ok
11:57:33.0140 4972 ultra - ok
11:57:33.0187 4972 [ AB0A7CA90D9E3D6A193905DC1715DED0 ] UMWdf C:\WINDOWS\system32\wdfmgr.exe
11:57:33.0234 4972 UMWdf - ok
11:57:33.0312 4972 [ 402DDC88356B1BAC0EE3DD1580C76A31 ] Update C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\update.sys
11:57:33.0484 4972 Update - ok
11:57:33.0515 4972 [ 1EBAFEB9A3FBDC41B8D9C7F0F687AD91 ] upnphost C:\WINDOWS\System32\upnphost.dll
11:57:33.0656 4972 upnphost - ok
11:57:33.0687 4972 [ 05365FB38FCA1E98F7A566AAAF5D1815 ] UPS C:\WINDOWS\System32\ups.exe
11:57:33.0843 4972 UPS - ok
11:57:33.0875 4972 [ 173F317CE0DB8E21322E71B7E60A27E8 ] usbccgp C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\usbccgp.sys
11:57:34.0046 4972 usbccgp - ok
11:57:34.0062 4972 [ 65DCF09D0E37D4C6B11B5B0B76D470A7 ] usbehci C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\usbehci.sys
11:57:34.0218 4972 usbehci - ok
11:57:34.0281 4972 [ 1AB3CDDE553B6E064D2E754EFE20285C ] usbhub C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\usbhub.sys
11:57:34.0531 4972 usbhub - ok
11:57:34.0578 4972 [ A717C8721046828520C9EDF31288FC00 ] usbprint C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\usbprint.sys
11:57:34.0765 4972 usbprint - ok
11:57:34.0812 4972 [ A0B8CF9DEB1184FBDD20784A58FA75D4 ] usbscan C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\usbscan.sys
11:57:35.0015 4972 usbscan - ok
11:57:35.0078 4972 [ A32426D9B14A089EAA1D922E0C5801A9 ] USBSTOR C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\USBSTOR.SYS
11:57:35.0312 4972 USBSTOR - ok
11:57:35.0328 4972 [ 26496F9DEE2D787FC3E61AD54821FFE6 ] usbuhci C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\usbuhci.sys
11:57:35.0578 4972 usbuhci - ok
11:57:35.0625 4972 [ A0C643D5F8C60F12FAA6E3454DFE9C32 ] V0230Vfx C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\V0230Vfx.sys
11:57:35.0656 4972 V0230Vfx - ok
11:57:35.0687 4972 [ 4DDA6F6D396CB34171AA36AD025FDC76 ] V0230VID C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\V0230VID.sys
11:57:35.0750 4972 V0230VID - ok
11:57:35.0765 4972 [ 0D3A8FAFCEACD8B7625CD549757A7DF1 ] VgaSave C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\vga.sys
11:57:35.0968 4972 VgaSave - ok
11:57:35.0968 4972 ViaIde - ok
11:57:36.0000 4972 VideoAcceleratorService - ok
11:57:36.0031 4972 [ 4C8FCB5CC53AAB716D810740FE59D025 ] VolSnap C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\VolSnap.sys
11:57:36.0203 4972 VolSnap - ok
11:57:36.0250 4972 [ 7A9DB3A67C333BF0BD42E42B8596854B ] VSS C:\WINDOWS\System32\vssvc.exe
11:57:36.0375 4972 VSS - ok
11:57:36.0421 4972 [ 54AF4B1D5459500EF0937F6D33B1914F ] W32Time C:\WINDOWS\system32\w32time.dll
11:57:36.0609 4972 W32Time - ok
11:57:36.0640 4972 [ E20B95BAEDB550F32DD489265C1DA1F6 ] Wanarp C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\wanarp.sys
11:57:36.0859 4972 Wanarp - ok
11:57:36.0859 4972 WDICA - ok
11:57:36.0875 4972 [ 6768ACF64B18196494413695F0C3A00F ] wdmaud C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\wdmaud.sys
11:57:37.0078 4972 wdmaud - ok
11:57:37.0093 4972 [ 77A354E28153AD2D5E120A5A8687BC06 ] WebClient C:\WINDOWS\System32\webclnt.dll
11:57:37.0296 4972 WebClient - ok
11:57:37.0406 4972 [ 2D0E4ED081963804CCC196A0929275B5 ] winmgmt C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\WMIsvc.dll
11:57:37.0593 4972 winmgmt - ok
11:57:37.0640 4972 [ 140EF97B64F560FD78643CAE2CDAD838 ] WmdmPmSN C:\WINDOWS\system32\MsPMSNSv.dll
11:57:37.0687 4972 WmdmPmSN - ok
11:57:37.0734 4972 [ E76F8807070ED04E7408A86D6D3A6137 ] Wmi C:\WINDOWS\System32\advapi32.dll
11:57:37.0796 4972 Wmi - ok
11:57:37.0843 4972 [ C42584FD66CE9E17403AEBCA199F7BDB ] WmiAcpi C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\wmiacpi.sys
11:57:38.0031 4972 WmiAcpi - ok
11:57:38.0078 4972 [ E0673F1106E62A68D2257E376079F821 ] WmiApSrv C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe
11:57:38.0265 4972 WmiApSrv - ok
11:57:38.0343 4972 [ DCF3E3EDF5109EE8BC02FE6E1F045795 ] WPFFontCache_v0400 C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\WPF\WPFFontCache_v0400.exe
11:57:38.0421 4972 WPFFontCache_v0400 - ok
11:57:38.0468 4972 [ 6ABE6E225ADB5A751622A9CC3BC19CE8 ] WS2IFSL C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ws2ifsl.sys
11:57:38.0687 4972 WS2IFSL - ok
11:57:38.0734 4972 [ 7C278E6408D1DCE642230C0585A854D5 ] wscsvc C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscsvc.dll
11:57:38.0937 4972 wscsvc - ok
11:57:38.0984 4972 [ C98B39829C2BBD34E454150633C62C78 ] WSTCODEC C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\WSTCODEC.SYS
11:57:39.0156 4972 WSTCODEC - ok
11:57:39.0187 4972 [ 35321FB577CDC98CE3EB3A3EB9E4610A ] wuauserv C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauserv.dll
11:57:39.0375 4972 wuauserv - ok
11:57:39.0421 4972 [ 81DC3F549F44B1C1FFF022DEC9ECF30B ] WZCSVC C:\WINDOWS\System32\wzcsvc.dll
11:57:39.0609 4972 WZCSVC - ok
11:57:39.0625 4972 [ 295D21F14C335B53CB8154E5B1F892B9 ] xmlprov C:\WINDOWS\System32\xmlprov.dll
11:57:39.0812 4972 xmlprov - ok
11:57:39.0921 4972 [ DD0042F0C3B606A6A8B92D49AFB18AD6 ] YahooAUService C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\SoftwareUpdate\YahooAUService.exe
11:57:39.0984 4972 YahooAUService - ok
11:57:40.0015 4972 ================ Scan global ===============================
11:57:40.0046 4972 [ 42F1F4C0AFB08410E5F02D4B13EBB623 ] C:\WINDOWS\system32\basesrv.dll
11:57:40.0109 4972 [ 8C7DCA4B158BF16894120786A7A5F366 ] C:\WINDOWS\system32\winsrv.dll
11:57:40.0125 4972 [ 8C7DCA4B158BF16894120786A7A5F366 ] C:\WINDOWS\system32\winsrv.dll
11:57:40.0140 4972 [ 65DF52F5B8B6E9BBD183505225C37315 ] C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
11:57:40.0140 4972 [Global] - ok
11:57:40.0140 4972 ================ Scan MBR ==================================
11:57:40.0171 4972 [ 8F558EB6672622401DA993E1E865C861 ] \Device\Harddisk0\DR0
11:57:40.0453 4972 \Device\Harddisk0\DR0 - ok
11:57:40.0468 4972 [ 8F558EB6672622401DA993E1E865C861 ] \Device\Harddisk1\DR2
11:57:40.0671 4972 \Device\Harddisk1\DR2 - ok
11:57:40.0687 4972 [ 8F558EB6672622401DA993E1E865C861 ] \Device\Harddisk2\DR4
11:57:44.0937 4972 \Device\Harddisk2\DR4 - ok
11:57:44.0937 4972 ================ Scan VBR ==================================
11:57:44.0953 4972 [ 0CD301E52CC5FF05DCB3D17472B856F8 ] \Device\Harddisk0\DR0\Partition1
11:57:44.0953 4972 \Device\Harddisk0\DR0\Partition1 - ok
11:57:44.0953 4972 [ ED91215B2A0C74EEA20014E21CC88118 ] \Device\Harddisk1\DR2\Partition1
11:57:44.0953 4972 \Device\Harddisk1\DR2\Partition1 - ok
11:57:44.0968 4972 [ 8D68F39A6C5143A27163536DE263DE3D ] \Device\Harddisk2\DR4\Partition1
11:57:44.0968 4972 \Device\Harddisk2\DR4\Partition1 - ok
11:57:44.0968 4972 ============================================================
11:57:44.0968 4972 Scan finished
11:57:44.0968 4972 ============================================================
11:57:44.0968 1832 Detected object count: 3
11:57:44.0984 1832 Actual detected object count: 3
14:00:53.0015 1832 tap0901 ( UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic ) - skipped by user
14:00:53.0015 1832 tap0901 ( UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic ) - User select action: Skip 
14:00:53.0015 1832 Tcpip ( UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic ) - skipped by user
14:00:53.0031 1832 Tcpip ( UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic ) - User select action: Skip 
14:00:53.0031 1832 thdudf ( UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic ) - skipped by user
14:00:53.0031 1832 thdudf ( UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic ) - User select action: Skip 
14:04:29.0718 4408 ============================================================
14:04:29.0718 4408 Scan started
14:04:29.0718 4408 Mode: Manual; SigCheck; TDLFS; 
14:04:29.0718 4408 ============================================================
14:04:31.0765 4408 ================ Scan system memory ========================
14:04:31.0765 4408 System memory - ok
14:04:31.0765 4408 ================ Scan services =============================
14:04:31.0875 4408 [ 01E81C84AD1D0ACC61CF3CFD06632210 ] !SASCORE C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASCORE.EXE
14:04:31.0906 4408 !SASCORE - ok
14:04:31.0984 4408 Abiosdsk - ok
14:04:31.0984 4408 abp480n5 - ok
14:04:32.0046 4408 [ 8FD99680A539792A30E97944FDAECF17 ] ACPI C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ACPI.sys
14:04:32.0750 4408 ACPI - ok
14:04:32.0781 4408 [ 9859C0F6936E723E4892D7141B1327D5 ] ACPIEC C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ACPIEC.sys
14:04:32.0953 4408 ACPIEC - ok
14:04:33.0046 4408 [ EA856F4A46320389D1899B2CAA7BF40F ] AdobeFlashPlayerUpdateSvc C:\WINDOWS\system32\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe
14:04:33.0078 4408 AdobeFlashPlayerUpdateSvc - ok
14:04:33.0093 4408 adpu160m - ok
14:04:33.0140 4408 [ 3CB6AE5435987B1F8C83FD2730479878 ] aeaudio C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\aeaudio.sys
14:04:33.0218 4408 aeaudio - ok
14:04:33.0250 4408 [ 8BED39E3C35D6A489438B8141717A557 ] aec C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\aec.sys
14:04:33.0437 4408 aec - ok
14:04:33.0484 4408 [ 1E44BC1E83D8FD2305F8D452DB109CF9 ] AFD C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\afd.sys
14:04:33.0546 4408 AFD - ok
14:04:33.0562 4408 Aha154x - ok
14:04:33.0578 4408 aic78u2 - ok
14:04:33.0578 4408 aic78xx - ok
14:04:33.0609 4408 [ A9A3DAA780CA6C9671A19D52456705B4 ] Alerter C:\WINDOWS\system32\alrsvc.dll
14:04:33.0765 4408 Alerter - ok
14:04:33.0796 4408 [ 8C515081584A38AA007909CD02020B3D ] ALG C:\WINDOWS\System32\alg.exe
14:04:33.0937 4408 ALG - ok
14:04:33.0937 4408 AliIde - ok
14:04:33.0953 4408 amsint - ok
14:04:34.0093 4408 [ 4FE5C6D40664AE07BE5105874357D2ED ] Apple Mobile Device C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
14:04:34.0125 4408 Apple Mobile Device - ok
14:04:34.0171 4408 [ D8849F77C0B66226335A59D26CB4EDC6 ] AppMgmt C:\WINDOWS\System32\appmgmts.dll
14:04:34.0281 4408 AppMgmt - ok
14:04:34.0281 4408 asc - ok
14:04:34.0296 4408 asc3350p - ok
14:04:34.0296 4408 asc3550 - ok
14:04:34.0453 4408 [ 0E5E4957549056E2BF2C49F4F6B601AD ] aspnet_state C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\aspnet_state.exe
14:04:34.0500 4408 aspnet_state - ok
14:04:34.0546 4408 [ B153AFFAC761E7F5FCFA822B9C4E97BC ] AsyncMac C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\asyncmac.sys
14:04:34.0703 4408 AsyncMac - ok
14:04:34.0750 4408 [ 9F3A2F5AA6875C72BF062C712CFA2674 ] atapi C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys
14:04:34.0921 4408 atapi - ok
14:04:34.0921 4408 Atdisk - ok
14:04:34.0953 4408 [ 9916C1225104BA14794209CFA8012159 ] Atmarpc C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\atmarpc.sys
14:04:35.0109 4408 Atmarpc - ok
14:04:35.0140 4408 [ DEF7A7882BEC100FE0B2CE2549188F9D ] AudioSrv C:\WINDOWS\System32\audiosrv.dll
14:04:35.0312 4408 AudioSrv - ok
14:04:35.0359 4408 [ D9F724AA26C010A217C97606B160ED68 ] audstub C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\audstub.sys
14:04:35.0515 4408 audstub - ok
14:04:35.0765 4408 [ 0D8244A9DB70BC6C36E2FB56F6039AB6 ] AVGIDSAgent C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgidsagent.exe
14:04:36.0125 4408 AVGIDSAgent - ok
14:04:36.0187 4408 [ 1A2213B7D94944861449CB07BF2D099E ] AVGIDSDriver C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\avgidsdriverx.sys
14:04:36.0218 4408 AVGIDSDriver - ok
14:04:36.0234 4408 [ B0DEF92F4E1E6B9242E6C8FAB82703F7 ] AVGIDSHX C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\avgidshx.sys
14:04:36.0265 4408 AVGIDSHX - ok
14:04:36.0281 4408 [ A426B2DC795531D99E2EE1952AEC051A ] AVGIDSShim C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\avgidsshimx.sys
14:04:36.0296 4408 AVGIDSShim - ok
14:04:36.0359 4408 [ 08FA13787D77A75DC413E27FD92B44E8 ] Avgldx86 C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\avgldx86.sys
14:04:36.0390 4408 Avgldx86 - ok
14:04:36.0453 4408 [ 3E587EE55C70E6DB78A98D7121D3052E ] Avglogx C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\avglogx.sys
14:04:36.0500 4408 Avglogx - ok
14:04:36.0500 4408 [ 5AC56B2CF8EE751796C5A8FC5C631B66 ] Avgmfx86 C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\avgmfx86.sys
14:04:36.0531 4408 Avgmfx86 - ok
14:04:36.0546 4408 [ C29E6070396E437FDE184D739CCBA2C7 ] Avgrkx86 C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\avgrkx86.sys
14:04:36.0562 4408 Avgrkx86 - ok
14:04:36.0593 4408 [ 52448A41CF1769CB3627677A0509627B ] Avgtdix C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\avgtdix.sys
14:04:36.0609 4408 Avgtdix - ok
14:04:36.0671 4408 [ DC98337F0D2A9F6C0B6FB682297ECE3B ] avgwd C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgwdsvc.exe
14:04:36.0734 4408 avgwd - ok
14:04:36.0765 4408 [ E5359A62EF537C4C25E364029272B439 ] b57w2k C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\b57xp32.sys
14:04:36.0828 4408 b57w2k - ok
14:04:36.0875 4408 [ DA1F27D85E0D1525F6621372E7B685E9 ] Beep C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Beep.sys
14:04:37.0031 4408 Beep - ok
14:04:37.0109 4408 [ 574738F61FCA2935F5265DC4E5691314 ] BITS C:\WINDOWS\system32\qmgr.dll
14:04:37.0343 4408 BITS - ok
14:04:37.0437 4408 [ DB5BEA73EDAF19AC68B2C0FAD0F92B1A ] Bonjour Service C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
14:04:37.0468 4408 Bonjour Service - ok
14:04:37.0515 4408 [ CFD4E51402DA9838B5A04AE680AF54A0 ] Browser C:\WINDOWS\System32\browser.dll
14:04:37.0593 4408 Browser - ok
14:04:37.0593 4408 catchme - ok
14:04:37.0625 4408 [ 90A673FC8E12A79AFBED2576F6A7AAF9 ] cbidf2k C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\cbidf2k.sys
14:04:37.0765 4408 cbidf2k - ok
14:04:37.0796 4408 [ 0BE5AEF125BE881C4F854C554F2B025C ] CCDECODE C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\CCDECODE.sys
14:04:37.0921 4408 CCDECODE - ok
14:04:37.0937 4408 cd20xrnt - ok
14:04:37.0968 4408 [ C1B486A7658353D33A10CC15211A873B ] Cdaudio C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Cdaudio.sys
14:04:38.0140 4408 Cdaudio - ok
14:04:38.0187 4408 [ C885B02847F5D2FD45A24E219ED93B32 ] Cdfs C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Cdfs.sys
14:04:38.0359 4408 Cdfs - ok
14:04:38.0406 4408 [ 1F4260CC5B42272D71F79E570A27A4FE ] Cdrom C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\cdrom.sys
14:04:38.0578 4408 Cdrom - ok
14:04:38.0578 4408 cerc6 - ok
14:04:38.0593 4408 Changer - ok
14:04:38.0609 4408 [ 1CFE720EB8D93A7158A4EBC3AB178BDE ] CiSvc C:\WINDOWS\system32\cisvc.exe
14:04:38.0812 4408 CiSvc - ok
14:04:38.0843 4408 [ 34CBE729F38138217F9C80212A2A0C82 ] ClipSrv C:\WINDOWS\system32\clipsrv.exe
14:04:38.0984 4408 ClipSrv - ok
14:04:39.0015 4408 [ D87ACAED61E417BBA546CED5E7E36D9C ] clr_optimization_v2.0.50727_32 C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\mscorsvw.exe
14:04:39.0062 4408 clr_optimization_v2.0.50727_32 - ok
14:04:39.0171 4408 [ C5A75EB48E2344ABDC162BDA79E16841 ] clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32 C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe
14:04:39.0203 4408 clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32 - ok
14:04:39.0218 4408 CmdIde - ok
14:04:39.0218 4408 COMSysApp - ok
14:04:39.0234 4408 Cpqarray - ok
14:04:39.0406 4408 cpuz135 - ok
14:04:39.0453 4408 [ 3D4E199942E29207970E04315D02AD3B ] CryptSvc C:\WINDOWS\System32\cryptsvc.dll
14:04:39.0609 4408 CryptSvc - ok
14:04:39.0609 4408 dac2w2k - ok
14:04:39.0625 4408 dac960nt - ok
14:04:39.0687 4408 [ 6B27A5C03DFB94B4245739065431322C ] DcomLaunch C:\WINDOWS\system32\rpcss.dll
14:04:39.0781 4408 DcomLaunch - ok
14:04:39.0843 4408 [ 5E38D7684A49CACFB752B046357E0589 ] Dhcp C:\WINDOWS\System32\dhcpcsvc.dll
14:04:39.0984 4408 Dhcp - ok
14:04:40.0015 4408 [ 044452051F3E02E7963599FC8F4F3E25 ] Disk C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\disk.sys
14:04:40.0156 4408 Disk - ok
14:04:40.0171 4408 dmadmin - ok
14:04:40.0218 4408 [ D992FE1274BDE0F84AD826ACAE022A41 ] dmboot C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\dmboot.sys
14:04:40.0406 4408 dmboot - ok
14:04:40.0437 4408 [ 7C824CF7BBDE77D95C08005717A95F6F ] dmio C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\dmio.sys
14:04:40.0593 4408 dmio - ok
14:04:40.0640 4408 [ E9317282A63CA4D188C0DF5E09C6AC5F ] dmload C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\dmload.sys
14:04:40.0812 4408 dmload - ok
14:04:40.0843 4408 [ 57EDEC2E5F59F0335E92F35184BC8631 ] dmserver C:\WINDOWS\System32\dmserver.dll
14:04:41.0000 4408 dmserver - ok
14:04:41.0046 4408 [ 8A208DFCF89792A484E76C40E5F50B45 ] DMusic C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\DMusic.sys
14:04:41.0187 4408 DMusic - ok
14:04:41.0234 4408 [ 5F7E24FA9EAB896051FFB87F840730D2 ] Dnscache C:\WINDOWS\System32\dnsrslvr.dll
14:04:41.0296 4408 Dnscache - ok
14:04:41.0328 4408 [ 0F0F6E687E5E15579EF4DA8DD6945814 ] Dot3svc C:\WINDOWS\System32\dot3svc.dll
14:04:41.0468 4408 Dot3svc - ok
14:04:41.0484 4408 dpti2o - ok
14:04:41.0515 4408 [ 8F5FCFF8E8848AFAC920905FBD9D33C8 ] drmkaud C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\drmkaud.sys
14:04:41.0656 4408 drmkaud - ok
14:04:41.0687 4408 [ 2187855A7703ADEF0CEF9EE4285182CC ] EapHost C:\WINDOWS\System32\eapsvc.dll
14:04:41.0828 4408 EapHost - ok
14:04:41.0859 4408 [ BC93B4A066477954555966D77FEC9ECB ] ERSvc C:\WINDOWS\System32\ersvc.dll
14:04:42.0015 4408 ERSvc - ok
14:04:42.0062 4408 [ 65DF52F5B8B6E9BBD183505225C37315 ] Eventlog C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
14:04:42.0125 4408 Eventlog - ok
14:04:42.0156 4408 [ D4991D98F2DB73C60D042F1AEF79EFAE ] EventSystem C:\WINDOWS\system32\es.dll
14:04:42.0218 4408 EventSystem - ok
14:04:42.0265 4408 [ 38D332A6D56AF32635675F132548343E ] Fastfat C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Fastfat.sys
14:04:42.0421 4408 Fastfat - ok
14:04:42.0468 4408 [ 99BC0B50F511924348BE19C7C7313BBF ] FastUserSwitchingCompatibility C:\WINDOWS\System32\shsvcs.dll
14:04:42.0531 4408 FastUserSwitchingCompatibility - ok
14:04:42.0562 4408 [ 92CDD60B6730B9F50F6A1A0C1F8CDC81 ] Fdc C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\fdc.sys
14:04:42.0750 4408 Fdc - ok
14:04:42.0781 4408 [ D45926117EB9FA946A6AF572FBE1CAA3 ] Fips C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Fips.sys
14:04:42.0953 4408 Fips - ok
14:04:43.0000 4408 [ 9D27E7B80BFCDF1CDD9B555862D5E7F0 ] Flpydisk C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Flpydisk.sys
14:04:43.0156 4408 Flpydisk - ok
14:04:43.0203 4408 [ B2CF4B0786F8212CB92ED2B50C6DB6B0 ] FltMgr C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\fltMgr.sys
14:04:43.0359 4408 FltMgr - ok
14:04:43.0437 4408 [ 8BA7C024070F2B7FDD98ED8A4BA41789 ] FontCache3.0.0.0 C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.0\WPF\PresentationFontCache.exe
14:04:43.0453 4408 FontCache3.0.0.0 - ok
14:04:43.0468 4408 [ 3E1E2BD4F39B0E2B7DC4F4D2BCC2779A ] Fs_Rec C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Fs_Rec.sys
14:04:43.0609 4408 Fs_Rec - ok
14:04:43.0640 4408 [ 6AC26732762483366C3969C9E4D2259D ] Ftdisk C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ftdisk.sys
14:04:43.0859 4408 Ftdisk - ok
14:04:43.0906 4408 [ AB8A6A87D9D7255C3884D5B9541A6E80 ] GEARAspiWDM C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\GEARAspiWDM.sys
14:04:43.0937 4408 GEARAspiWDM - ok
14:04:44.0000 4408 [ 0A02C63C8B144BD8C86B103DEE7C86A2 ] Gpc C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\msgpc.sys
14:04:44.0156 4408 Gpc - ok
14:04:44.0250 4408 [ 4FCCA060DFE0C51A09DD5C3843888BCD ] helpsvc C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\HelpCtr\Binaries\pchsvc.dll
14:04:44.0390 4408 helpsvc - ok
14:04:44.0437 4408 [ DEB04DA35CC871B6D309B77E1443C796 ] HidServ C:\WINDOWS\System32\hidserv.dll
14:04:44.0578 4408 HidServ - ok
14:04:44.0578 4408 [ CCF82C5EC8A7326C3066DE870C06DAF1 ] hidusb C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\hidusb.sys
14:04:44.0718 4408 hidusb - ok
14:04:44.0750 4408 [ 8878BD685E490239777BFE51320B88E9 ] hkmsvc C:\WINDOWS\System32\kmsvc.dll
14:04:44.0906 4408 hkmsvc - ok
14:04:44.0906 4408 hpn - ok
14:04:44.0968 4408 [ F80A415EF82CD06FFAF0D971528EAD38 ] HTTP C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\HTTP.sys
14:04:45.0015 4408 HTTP - ok
14:04:45.0046 4408 [ 6100A808600F44D999CEBDEF8841C7A3 ] HTTPFilter C:\WINDOWS\System32\w3ssl.dll
14:04:45.0187 4408 HTTPFilter - ok
14:04:45.0187 4408 i2omgmt - ok
14:04:45.0203 4408 i2omp - ok
14:04:45.0250 4408 [ 4A0B06AA8943C1E332520F7440C0AA30 ] i8042prt C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\i8042prt.sys
14:04:45.0406 4408 i8042prt - ok
14:04:45.0468 4408 [ 240D0F5D7CAAFD87BD8D801A97BBE041 ] ialm C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ialmnt5.sys
14:04:45.0578 4408 ialm - ok
14:04:45.0640 4408 [ C01AC32DC5C03076CFB852CB5DA5229C ] idsvc C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.0\Windows Communication Foundation\infocard.exe
14:04:45.0687 4408 idsvc - ok
14:04:45.0718 4408 [ 083A052659F5310DD8B6A6CB05EDCF8E ] Imapi C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\imapi.sys
14:04:45.0890 4408 Imapi - ok
14:04:45.0921 4408 [ 30DEAF54A9755BB8546168CFE8A6B5E1 ] ImapiService C:\WINDOWS\system32\imapi.exe
14:04:46.0078 4408 ImapiService - ok
14:04:46.0093 4408 ini910u - ok
14:04:46.0125 4408 [ B5466A9250342A7AA0CD1FBA13420678 ] IntelIde C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\intelide.sys
14:04:46.0265 4408 IntelIde - ok
14:04:46.0312 4408 [ 8C953733D8F36EB2133F5BB58808B66B ] intelppm C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\intelppm.sys
14:04:46.0453 4408 intelppm - ok
14:04:46.0468 4408 [ 3BB22519A194418D5FEC05D800A19AD0 ] Ip6Fw C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\Ip6Fw.sys
14:04:46.0625 4408 Ip6Fw - ok
14:04:46.0656 4408 [ 731F22BA402EE4B62748ADAF6363C182 ] IpFilterDriver C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ipfltdrv.sys
14:04:46.0796 4408 IpFilterDriver - ok
14:04:46.0796 4408 [ B87AB476DCF76E72010632B5550955F5 ] IpInIp C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ipinip.sys
14:04:46.0937 4408 IpInIp - ok
14:04:46.0984 4408 [ CC748EA12C6EFFDE940EE98098BF96BB ] IpNat C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ipnat.sys
14:04:47.0140 4408 IpNat - ok
14:04:47.0203 4408 [ E46B17060D3962A384AE484094614788 ] iPod Service C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
14:04:47.0250 4408 iPod Service - ok
14:04:47.0281 4408 [ 23C74D75E36E7158768DD63D92789A91 ] IPSec C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ipsec.sys
14:04:47.0437 4408 IPSec - ok
14:04:47.0468 4408 [ C93C9FF7B04D772627A3646D89F7BF89 ] IRENUM C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\irenum.sys
14:04:47.0546 4408 IRENUM - ok
14:04:47.0593 4408 [ 05A299EC56E52649B1CF2FC52D20F2D7 ] isapnp C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\isapnp.sys
14:04:47.0734 4408 isapnp - ok
14:04:47.0875 4408 [ 999DB5F88C8E145CCA9D471E33227143 ] JavaQuickStarterService C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\jqs.exe
14:04:47.0906 4408 JavaQuickStarterService - ok
14:04:47.0968 4408 [ 463C1EC80CD17420A542B7F36A36F128 ] Kbdclass C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\kbdclass.sys
14:04:48.0125 4408 Kbdclass - ok
14:04:48.0156 4408 [ 9EF487A186DEA361AA06913A75B3FA99 ] kbdhid C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\kbdhid.sys
14:04:48.0296 4408 kbdhid - ok
14:04:48.0312 4408 [ 692BCF44383D056AED41B045A323D378 ] kmixer C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\kmixer.sys
14:04:48.0468 4408 kmixer - ok
14:04:48.0515 4408 [ B467646C54CC746128904E1654C750C1 ] KSecDD C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\KSecDD.sys
14:04:48.0609 4408 KSecDD - ok
14:04:48.0640 4408 [ 3A7C3CBE5D96B8AE96CE81F0B22FB527 ] LanmanServer C:\WINDOWS\System32\srvsvc.dll
14:04:48.0703 4408 LanmanServer - ok
14:04:48.0750 4408 [ A8888A5327621856C0CEC4E385F69309 ] lanmanworkstation C:\WINDOWS\System32\wkssvc.dll
14:04:48.0812 4408 lanmanworkstation - ok
14:04:48.0828 4408 lbrtfdc - ok
14:04:48.0875 4408 [ A7DB739AE99A796D91580147E919CC59 ] LmHosts C:\WINDOWS\System32\lmhsvc.dll
14:04:49.0062 4408 LmHosts - ok
14:04:49.0078 4408 [ 986B1FF5814366D71E0AC5755C88F2D3 ] Messenger C:\WINDOWS\System32\msgsvc.dll
14:04:49.0250 4408 Messenger - ok
14:04:49.0296 4408 [ 4AE068242760A1FB6E1A44BF4E16AFA6 ] mnmdd C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\mnmdd.sys
14:04:49.0484 4408 mnmdd - ok
14:04:49.0515 4408 [ D18F1F0C101D06A1C1ADF26EED16FCDD ] mnmsrvc C:\WINDOWS\system32\mnmsrvc.exe
14:04:49.0656 4408 mnmsrvc - ok
14:04:49.0687 4408 [ DFCBAD3CEC1C5F964962AE10E0BCC8E1 ] Modem C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Modem.sys
14:04:49.0859 4408 Modem - ok
14:04:49.0890 4408 [ 35C9E97194C8CFB8430125F8DBC34D04 ] Mouclass C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\mouclass.sys
14:04:50.0250 4408 Mouclass - ok
14:04:50.0390 4408 [ B1C303E17FB9D46E87A98E4BA6769685 ] mouhid C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\mouhid.sys
14:04:50.0734 4408 mouhid - ok
14:04:50.0750 4408 [ A80B9A0BAD1B73637DBCBBA7DF72D3FD ] MountMgr C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\MountMgr.sys
14:04:50.0984 4408 MountMgr - ok
14:04:51.0390 4408 [ 8A7C8F4C713E70D73946833D76B77035 ] MozillaMaintenance C:\Program Files\Mozilla Maintenance Service\maintenanceservice.exe
14:04:51.0578 4408 MozillaMaintenance - ok
14:04:51.0578 4408 mraid35x - ok
14:04:51.0625 4408 [ 11D42BB6206F33FBB3BA0288D3EF81BD ] MRxDAV C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\mrxdav.sys
14:04:51.0937 4408 MRxDAV - ok
14:04:52.0000 4408 [ 7D304A5EB4344EBEEAB53A2FE3FFB9F0 ] MRxSmb C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb.sys
14:04:52.0296 4408 MRxSmb - ok
14:04:52.0343 4408 [ A137F1470499A205ABBB9AAFB3B6F2B1 ] MSDTC C:\WINDOWS\system32\msdtc.exe
14:04:52.0609 4408 MSDTC - ok
14:04:52.0656 4408 [ C941EA2454BA8350021D774DAF0F1027 ] Msfs C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Msfs.sys
14:04:52.0812 4408 Msfs - ok
14:04:52.0812 4408 MSIServer - ok
14:04:52.0843 4408 [ D1575E71568F4D9E14CA56B7B0453BF1 ] MSKSSRV C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\MSKSSRV.sys
14:04:53.0015 4408 MSKSSRV - ok
14:04:53.0031 4408 [ 325BB26842FC7CCC1FCCE2C457317F3E ] MSPCLOCK C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\MSPCLOCK.sys
14:04:53.0203 4408 MSPCLOCK - ok
14:04:53.0218 4408 [ BAD59648BA099DA4A17680B39730CB3D ] MSPQM C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\MSPQM.sys
14:04:53.0406 4408 MSPQM - ok
14:04:53.0453 4408 [ AF5F4F3F14A8EA2C26DE30F7A1E17136 ] mssmbios C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\mssmbios.sys
14:04:53.0609 4408 mssmbios - ok
14:04:53.0640 4408 [ E53736A9E30C45FA9E7B5EAC55056D1D ] MSTEE C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\MSTEE.sys
14:04:53.0796 4408 MSTEE - ok
14:04:53.0843 4408 [ DE6A75F5C270E756C5508D94B6CF68F5 ] Mup C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Mup.sys
14:04:53.0921 4408 Mup - ok
14:04:53.0953 4408 [ 5B50F1B2A2ED47D560577B221DA734DB ] NABTSFEC C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\NABTSFEC.sys
14:04:54.0281 4408 NABTSFEC - ok
14:04:54.0328 4408 [ 0102140028FAD045756796E1C685D695 ] napagent C:\WINDOWS\System32\qagentrt.dll
14:04:55.0109 4408 napagent - ok
14:04:55.0156 4408 [ 1DF7F42665C94B825322FAE71721130D ] NDIS C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\NDIS.sys
14:04:55.0390 4408 NDIS - ok
14:04:55.0406 4408 [ 7FF1F1FD8609C149AA432F95A8163D97 ] NdisIP C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\NdisIP.sys
14:04:55.0703 4408 NdisIP - ok
14:04:55.0734 4408 [ 0109C4F3850DFBAB279542515386AE22 ] NdisTapi C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ndistapi.sys
14:04:55.0796 4408 NdisTapi - ok
14:04:55.0843 4408 [ F927A4434C5028758A842943EF1A3849 ] Ndisuio C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ndisuio.sys
14:04:56.0093 4408 Ndisuio - ok
14:04:56.0171 4408 [ EDC1531A49C80614B2CFDA43CA8659AB ] NdisWan C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ndiswan.sys
14:04:56.0437 4408 NdisWan - ok
14:04:56.0484 4408 [ 9282BD12DFB069D3889EB3FCC1000A9B ] NDProxy C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\NDProxy.sys
14:04:57.0000 4408 NDProxy - ok
14:04:57.0031 4408 [ 5D81CF9A2F1A3A756B66CF684911CDF0 ] NetBIOS C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\netbios.sys
14:04:57.0312 4408 NetBIOS - ok
14:04:57.0328 4408 [ 74B2B2F5BEA5E9A3DC021D685551BD3D ] NetBT C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\netbt.sys
14:04:57.0484 4408 NetBT - ok
14:04:57.0515 4408 [ B857BA82860D7FF85AE29B095645563B ] NetDDE C:\WINDOWS\system32\netdde.exe
14:04:57.0718 4408 NetDDE - ok
14:04:57.0734 4408 [ B857BA82860D7FF85AE29B095645563B ] NetDDEdsdm C:\WINDOWS\system32\netdde.exe
14:04:57.0937 4408 NetDDEdsdm - ok
14:04:57.0968 4408 [ BF2466B3E18E970D8A976FB95FC1CA85 ] Netlogon C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
14:04:58.0171 4408 Netlogon - ok
14:04:58.0218 4408 [ 13E67B55B3ABD7BF3FE7AAE5A0F9A9DE ] Netman C:\WINDOWS\System32\netman.dll
14:04:58.0484 4408 Netman - ok
14:04:58.0500 4408 [ D34612C5D02D026535B3095D620626AE ] NetTcpPortSharing C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.0\Windows Communication Foundation\SMSvcHost.exe
14:04:58.0562 4408 NetTcpPortSharing - ok
14:04:58.0593 4408 [ 943337D786A56729263071623BBB9DE5 ] Nla C:\WINDOWS\System32\mswsock.dll
14:04:58.0656 4408 Nla - ok
14:04:58.0718 4408 [ 3182D64AE053D6FB034F44B6DEF8034A ] Npfs C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Npfs.sys
14:04:59.0015 4408 Npfs - ok
14:04:59.0078 4408 [ 78A08DD6A8D65E697C18E1DB01C5CDCA ] Ntfs C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Ntfs.sys
14:04:59.0937 4408 Ntfs - ok
14:04:59.0953 4408 [ BF2466B3E18E970D8A976FB95FC1CA85 ] NtLmSsp C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
14:05:00.0171 4408 NtLmSsp - ok
14:05:00.0234 4408 [ 156F64A3345BD23C600655FB4D10BC08 ] NtmsSvc C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntmssvc.dll
14:05:00.0468 4408 NtmsSvc - ok
14:05:00.0500 4408 [ 73C1E1F395918BC2C6DD67AF7591A3AD ] Null C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Null.sys
14:05:00.0812 4408 Null - ok
14:05:00.0843 4408 [ B305F3FAD35083837EF46A0BBCE2FC57 ] NwlnkFlt C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nwlnkflt.sys
14:05:01.0093 4408 NwlnkFlt - ok
14:05:01.0109 4408 [ C99B3415198D1AAB7227F2C88FD664B9 ] NwlnkFwd C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nwlnkfwd.sys
14:05:01.0343 4408 NwlnkFwd - ok
14:05:01.0375 4408 [ 5575FAF8F97CE5E713D108C2A58D7C7C ] Parport C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\parport.sys
14:05:01.0671 4408 Parport - ok
14:05:01.0703 4408 [ BEB3BA25197665D82EC7065B724171C6 ] PartMgr C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\PartMgr.sys
14:05:02.0046 4408 PartMgr - ok
14:05:02.0109 4408 [ 70E98B3FD8E963A6A46A2E6247E0BEA1 ] ParVdm C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ParVdm.sys
14:05:02.0859 4408 ParVdm - ok
14:05:02.0875 4408 [ A219903CCF74233761D92BEF471A07B1 ] PCI C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys
14:05:03.0203 4408 PCI - ok
14:05:03.0203 4408 PCIDump - ok
14:05:03.0234 4408 [ CCF5F451BB1A5A2A522A76E670000FF0 ] PCIIde C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\PCIIde.sys
14:05:03.0390 4408 PCIIde - ok
14:05:03.0437 4408 [ 9E89EF60E9EE05E3F2EEF2DA7397F1C1 ] Pcmcia C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Pcmcia.sys
14:05:03.0703 4408 Pcmcia - ok
14:05:03.0703 4408 PDCOMP - ok
14:05:03.0718 4408 PDFRAME - ok
14:05:03.0718 4408 PDRELI - ok
14:05:03.0718 4408 PDRFRAME - ok
14:05:03.0734 4408 perc2 - ok
14:05:03.0750 4408 perc2hib - ok
14:05:03.0796 4408 [ 65DF52F5B8B6E9BBD183505225C37315 ] PlugPlay C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
14:05:03.0859 4408 PlugPlay - ok
14:05:03.0859 4408 [ BF2466B3E18E970D8A976FB95FC1CA85 ] PolicyAgent C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
14:05:04.0093 4408 PolicyAgent - ok
14:05:04.0125 4408 [ EFEEC01B1D3CF84F16DDD24D9D9D8F99 ] PptpMiniport C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\raspptp.sys
14:05:04.0375 4408 PptpMiniport - ok
14:05:04.0375 4408 [ BF2466B3E18E970D8A976FB95FC1CA85 ] ProtectedStorage C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
14:05:04.0593 4408 ProtectedStorage - ok
14:05:04.0625 4408 [ 09298EC810B07E5D582CB3A3F9255424 ] PSched C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\psched.sys
14:05:04.0828 4408 PSched - ok
14:05:04.0859 4408 [ 80D317BD1C3DBC5D4FE7B1678C60CADD ] Ptilink C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ptilink.sys
14:05:05.0062 4408 Ptilink - ok
14:05:05.0078 4408 ql1080 - ok
14:05:05.0093 4408 Ql10wnt - ok
14:05:05.0093 4408 ql12160 - ok
14:05:05.0109 4408 ql1240 - ok
14:05:05.0125 4408 ql1280 - ok
14:05:05.0171 4408 [ FE0D99D6F31E4FAD8159F690D68DED9C ] RasAcd C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\rasacd.sys
14:05:05.0421 4408 RasAcd - ok
14:05:05.0453 4408 [ AD188BE7BDF94E8DF4CA0A55C00A5073 ] RasAuto C:\WINDOWS\System32\rasauto.dll
14:05:05.0656 4408 RasAuto - ok
14:05:05.0687 4408 [ 11B4A627BC9614B885C4969BFA5FF8A6 ] Rasl2tp C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\rasl2tp.sys
14:05:05.0890 4408 Rasl2tp - ok
14:05:05.0921 4408 [ 76A9A3CBEADD68CC57CDA5E1D7448235 ] RasMan C:\WINDOWS\System32\rasmans.dll
14:05:06.0171 4408 RasMan - ok
14:05:06.0218 4408 [ 5BC962F2654137C9909C3D4603587DEE ] RasPppoe C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\raspppoe.sys
14:05:06.0453 4408 RasPppoe - ok
14:05:06.0468 4408 [ FDBB1D60066FCFBB7452FD8F9829B242 ] Raspti C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\raspti.sys
14:05:06.0718 4408 Raspti - ok
14:05:06.0765 4408 [ 7AD224AD1A1437FE28D89CF22B17780A ] Rdbss C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\rdbss.sys
14:05:07.0015 4408 Rdbss - ok
14:05:07.0031 4408 [ 4912D5B403614CE99C28420F75353332 ] RDPCDD C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\RDPCDD.sys
14:05:07.0265 4408 RDPCDD - ok
14:05:07.0312 4408 [ 15CABD0F7C00C47C70124907916AF3F1 ] rdpdr C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\rdpdr.sys
14:05:07.0546 4408 rdpdr - ok
14:05:07.0578 4408 [ 43AF5212BD8FB5BA6EED9754358BD8F7 ] RDPWD C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\RDPWD.sys
14:05:07.0671 4408 RDPWD - ok
14:05:07.0718 4408 [ 3C37BF86641BDA977C3BF8A840F3B7FA ] RDSessMgr C:\WINDOWS\system32\sessmgr.exe
14:05:07.0921 4408 RDSessMgr - ok
14:05:07.0953 4408 [ F828DD7E1419B6653894A8F97A0094C5 ] redbook C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\redbook.sys
14:05:08.0125 4408 redbook - ok
14:05:08.0171 4408 [ 7E699FF5F59B5D9DE5390E3C34C67CF5 ] RemoteAccess C:\WINDOWS\System32\mprdim.dll
14:05:08.0328 4408 RemoteAccess - ok
14:05:08.0375 4408 [ 5B19B557B0C188210A56A6B699D90B8F ] RemoteRegistry C:\WINDOWS\system32\regsvc.dll
14:05:08.0531 4408 RemoteRegistry - ok
14:05:08.0578 4408 [ AAED593F84AFA419BBAE8572AF87CF6A ] RpcLocator C:\WINDOWS\system32\locator.exe
14:05:08.0765 4408 RpcLocator - ok
14:05:08.0796 4408 [ 6B27A5C03DFB94B4245739065431322C ] RpcSs C:\WINDOWS\System32\rpcss.dll
14:05:08.0843 4408 RpcSs - ok
14:05:08.0875 4408 [ 471B3F9741D762ABE75E9DEEA4787E47 ] RSVP C:\WINDOWS\system32\rsvp.exe
14:05:09.0046 4408 RSVP - ok
14:05:09.0078 4408 [ BF2466B3E18E970D8A976FB95FC1CA85 ] SamSs C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
14:05:09.0234 4408 SamSs - ok
14:05:09.0281 4408 [ 39763504067962108505BFF25F024345 ] SASDIFSV C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASDIFSV.SYS
14:05:09.0312 4408 SASDIFSV - ok
14:05:09.0328 4408 [ 77B9FC20084B48408AD3E87570EB4A85 ] SASKUTIL C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASKUTIL.SYS
14:05:09.0359 4408 SASKUTIL - ok
14:05:09.0390 4408 [ 86D007E7A654B9A71D1D7D856B104353 ] SCardSvr C:\WINDOWS\System32\SCardSvr.exe
14:05:09.0562 4408 SCardSvr - ok
14:05:09.0625 4408 [ 0A9A7365A1CA4319AA7C1D6CD8E4EAFA ] Schedule C:\WINDOWS\system32\schedsvc.dll
14:05:09.0765 4408 Schedule - ok
14:05:09.0796 4408 [ 90A3935D05B494A5A39D37E71F09A677 ] Secdrv C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\secdrv.sys
14:05:09.0937 4408 Secdrv - ok
14:05:09.0968 4408 [ CBE612E2BB6A10E3563336191EDA1250 ] seclogon C:\WINDOWS\System32\seclogon.dll
14:05:10.0203 4408 seclogon - ok
14:05:10.0234 4408 [ 7FDD5D0684ECA8C1F68B4D99D124DCD0 ] SENS C:\WINDOWS\system32\sens.dll
14:05:10.0421 4408 SENS - ok
14:05:10.0453 4408 [ 0F29512CCD6BEAD730039FB4BD2C85CE ] serenum C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\serenum.sys
14:05:10.0625 4408 serenum - ok
14:05:10.0656 4408 [ CCA207A8896D4C6A0C9CE29A4AE411A7 ] Serial C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\serial.sys
14:05:10.0812 4408 Serial - ok
14:05:10.0859 4408 [ 8E6B8C671615D126FDC553D1E2DE5562 ] Sfloppy C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Sfloppy.sys
14:05:11.0109 4408 Sfloppy - ok
14:05:11.0156 4408 [ 83F41D0D89645D7235C051AB1D9523AC ] SharedAccess C:\WINDOWS\System32\ipnathlp.dll
14:05:11.0437 4408 SharedAccess - ok
14:05:11.0468 4408 [ 99BC0B50F511924348BE19C7C7313BBF ] ShellHWDetection C:\WINDOWS\System32\shsvcs.dll
14:05:11.0500 4408 ShellHWDetection - ok
14:05:11.0515 4408 Simbad - ok
14:05:11.0562 4408 [ 8C4F0DCC6A5100D48F9B2F950CDD220F ] SkypeUpdate C:\Program Files\Skype\Updater\Updater.exe
14:05:11.0609 4408 SkypeUpdate - ok
14:05:11.0640 4408 [ 866D538EBE33709A5C9F5C62B73B7D14 ] SLIP C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\SLIP.sys
14:05:11.0781 4408 SLIP - ok
14:05:11.0843 4408 [ 86D17B6760DD2B09E932FF101714E0DC ] smwdm C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\smwdm.sys
14:05:11.0937 4408 smwdm - ok
14:05:11.0953 4408 Sparrow - ok
14:05:12.0015 4408 [ AB8B92451ECB048A4D1DE7C3FFCB4A9F ] splitter C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\splitter.sys
14:05:12.0281 4408 splitter - ok
14:05:12.0312 4408 [ 60784F891563FB1B767F70117FC2428F ] Spooler C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
14:05:12.0375 4408 Spooler - ok
14:05:12.0406 4408 [ 76BB022C2FB6902FD5BDD4F78FC13A5D ] sr C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\sr.sys
14:05:12.0500 4408 sr - ok
14:05:12.0531 4408 [ 3805DF0AC4296A34BA4BF93B346CC378 ] srservice C:\WINDOWS\system32\srsvc.dll
14:05:12.0625 4408 srservice - ok
14:05:12.0703 4408 [ 47DDFC2F003F7F9F0592C6874962A2E7 ] Srv C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\srv.sys
14:05:12.0781 4408 Srv - ok
14:05:12.0828 4408 [ 0A5679B3714EDAB99E357057EE88FCA6 ] SSDPSRV C:\WINDOWS\System32\ssdpsrv.dll
14:05:12.0921 4408 SSDPSRV - ok
14:05:12.0984 4408 [ 8BAD69CBAC032D4BBACFCE0306174C30 ] stisvc C:\WINDOWS\system32\wiaservc.dll
14:05:13.0156 4408 stisvc - ok
14:05:13.0187 4408 [ 77813007BA6265C4B6098187E6ED79D2 ] streamip C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\StreamIP.sys
14:05:13.0343 4408 streamip - ok
14:05:13.0375 4408 [ 3941D127AEF12E93ADDF6FE6EE027E0F ] swenum C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\swenum.sys
14:05:13.0562 4408 swenum - ok
14:05:13.0578 4408 [ 8CE882BCC6CF8A62F2B2323D95CB3D01 ] swmidi C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\swmidi.sys
14:05:13.0765 4408 swmidi - ok
14:05:13.0781 4408 SwPrv - ok
14:05:13.0781 4408 symc810 - ok
14:05:13.0796 4408 symc8xx - ok
14:05:13.0812 4408 sym_hi - ok
14:05:13.0828 4408 sym_u3 - ok
14:05:13.0859 4408 [ 8B83F3ED0F1688B4958F77CD6D2BF290 ] sysaudio C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\sysaudio.sys
14:05:14.0031 4408 sysaudio - ok
14:05:14.0078 4408 [ C7ABBC59B43274B1109DF6B24D617051 ] SysmonLog C:\WINDOWS\system32\smlogsvc.exe
14:05:14.0250 4408 SysmonLog - ok
14:05:14.0281 4408 [ 8CF6E2AE1707D82E904ECCA68CEF8B87 ] tap0901 C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\tap0901.sys
14:05:14.0281 4408 tap0901 ( UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic ) - warning
14:05:14.0281 4408 tap0901 - detected UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic (1)
14:05:14.0328 4408 [ 3CB78C17BB664637787C9A1C98F79C38 ] TapiSrv C:\WINDOWS\System32\tapisrv.dll
14:05:14.0531 4408 TapiSrv - ok
14:05:14.0593 4408 [ D24EA301E2B36C4E975FD216CA85D8E7 ] Tcpip C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\tcpip.sys
14:05:14.0640 4408 Tcpip ( UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic ) - warning
14:05:14.0640 4408 Tcpip - detected UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic (1)
14:05:14.0671 4408 [ 6471A66807F5E104E4885F5B67349397 ] TDPIPE C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\TDPIPE.sys
14:05:14.0843 4408 TDPIPE - ok
14:05:14.0859 4408 [ C56B6D0402371CF3700EB322EF3AAF61 ] TDTCP C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\TDTCP.sys
14:05:15.0062 4408 TDTCP - ok
14:05:15.0125 4408 [ 88155247177638048422893737429D9E ] TermDD C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\termdd.sys
14:05:15.0312 4408 TermDD - ok
14:05:15.0343 4408 [ FF3477C03BE7201C294C35F684B3479F ] TermService C:\WINDOWS\System32\termsrv.dll
14:05:15.0531 4408 TermService - ok
14:05:15.0562 4408 [ 9D4BBD6E27B5562AEA8295DE7134E386 ] thdudf C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\thdudf.sys
14:05:15.0609 4408 thdudf ( UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic ) - warning
14:05:15.0609 4408 thdudf - detected UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic (1)
14:05:15.0640 4408 [ 99BC0B50F511924348BE19C7C7313BBF ] Themes C:\WINDOWS\System32\shsvcs.dll
14:05:15.0671 4408 Themes - ok
14:05:15.0703 4408 [ DB7205804759FF62C34E3EFD8A4CC76A ] TlntSvr C:\WINDOWS\system32\tlntsvr.exe
14:05:15.0796 4408 TlntSvr - ok
14:05:15.0812 4408 TosIde - ok
14:05:15.0843 4408 [ 55BCA12F7F523D35CA3CB833C725F54E ] TrkWks C:\WINDOWS\system32\trkwks.dll
14:05:16.0015 4408 TrkWks - ok
14:05:16.0031 4408 [ 5787B80C2E3C5E2F56C2A233D91FA2C9 ] Udfs C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Udfs.sys
14:05:16.0187 4408 Udfs - ok
14:05:16.0187 4408 ultra - ok
14:05:16.0218 4408 [ AB0A7CA90D9E3D6A193905DC1715DED0 ] UMWdf C:\WINDOWS\system32\wdfmgr.exe
14:05:16.0281 4408 UMWdf - ok
14:05:16.0343 4408 [ 402DDC88356B1BAC0EE3DD1580C76A31 ] Update C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\update.sys
14:05:16.0515 4408 Update - ok
14:05:16.0562 4408 [ 1EBAFEB9A3FBDC41B8D9C7F0F687AD91 ] upnphost C:\WINDOWS\System32\upnphost.dll
14:05:16.0640 4408 upnphost - ok
14:05:16.0671 4408 [ 05365FB38FCA1E98F7A566AAAF5D1815 ] UPS C:\WINDOWS\System32\ups.exe
14:05:16.0812 4408 UPS - ok
14:05:16.0843 4408 [ 173F317CE0DB8E21322E71B7E60A27E8 ] usbccgp C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\usbccgp.sys
14:05:16.0984 4408 usbccgp - ok
14:05:17.0015 4408 [ 65DCF09D0E37D4C6B11B5B0B76D470A7 ] usbehci C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\usbehci.sys
14:05:17.0156 4408 usbehci - ok
14:05:17.0203 4408 [ 1AB3CDDE553B6E064D2E754EFE20285C ] usbhub C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\usbhub.sys
14:05:17.0359 4408 usbhub - ok
14:05:17.0406 4408 [ A717C8721046828520C9EDF31288FC00 ] usbprint C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\usbprint.sys
14:05:17.0562 4408 usbprint - ok
14:05:17.0609 4408 [ A0B8CF9DEB1184FBDD20784A58FA75D4 ] usbscan C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\usbscan.sys
14:05:17.0750 4408 usbscan - ok
14:05:17.0812 4408 [ A32426D9B14A089EAA1D922E0C5801A9 ] USBSTOR C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\USBSTOR.SYS
14:05:17.0953 4408 USBSTOR - ok
14:05:18.0000 4408 [ 26496F9DEE2D787FC3E61AD54821FFE6 ] usbuhci C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\usbuhci.sys
14:05:18.0140 4408 usbuhci - ok
14:05:18.0187 4408 [ A0C643D5F8C60F12FAA6E3454DFE9C32 ] V0230Vfx C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\V0230Vfx.sys
14:05:18.0234 4408 V0230Vfx - ok
14:05:18.0296 4408 [ 4DDA6F6D396CB34171AA36AD025FDC76 ] V0230VID C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\V0230VID.sys
14:05:18.0359 4408 V0230VID - ok
14:05:18.0390 4408 [ 0D3A8FAFCEACD8B7625CD549757A7DF1 ] VgaSave C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\vga.sys
14:05:18.0546 4408 VgaSave - ok
14:05:18.0546 4408 ViaIde - ok
14:05:18.0593 4408 VideoAcceleratorService - ok
14:05:18.0609 4408 [ 4C8FCB5CC53AAB716D810740FE59D025 ] VolSnap C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\VolSnap.sys
14:05:18.0765 4408 VolSnap - ok
14:05:18.0796 4408 [ 7A9DB3A67C333BF0BD42E42B8596854B ] VSS C:\WINDOWS\System32\vssvc.exe
14:05:18.0890 4408 VSS - ok
14:05:18.0937 4408 [ 54AF4B1D5459500EF0937F6D33B1914F ] W32Time C:\WINDOWS\system32\w32time.dll
14:05:19.0109 4408 W32Time - ok
14:05:19.0140 4408 [ E20B95BAEDB550F32DD489265C1DA1F6 ] Wanarp C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\wanarp.sys
14:05:19.0281 4408 Wanarp - ok
14:05:19.0281 4408 WDICA - ok
14:05:19.0296 4408 [ 6768ACF64B18196494413695F0C3A00F ] wdmaud C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\wdmaud.sys
14:05:19.0453 4408 wdmaud - ok
14:05:19.0484 4408 [ 77A354E28153AD2D5E120A5A8687BC06 ] WebClient C:\WINDOWS\System32\webclnt.dll
14:05:19.0640 4408 WebClient - ok
14:05:19.0734 4408 [ 2D0E4ED081963804CCC196A0929275B5 ] winmgmt C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\WMIsvc.dll
14:05:19.0890 4408 winmgmt - ok
14:05:19.0937 4408 [ 140EF97B64F560FD78643CAE2CDAD838 ] WmdmPmSN C:\WINDOWS\system32\MsPMSNSv.dll
14:05:19.0968 4408 WmdmPmSN - ok
14:05:20.0015 4408 [ E76F8807070ED04E7408A86D6D3A6137 ] Wmi C:\WINDOWS\System32\advapi32.dll
14:05:20.0093 4408 Wmi - ok
14:05:20.0140 4408 [ C42584FD66CE9E17403AEBCA199F7BDB ] WmiAcpi C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\wmiacpi.sys
14:05:20.0281 4408 WmiAcpi - ok
14:05:20.0312 4408 [ E0673F1106E62A68D2257E376079F821 ] WmiApSrv C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe
14:05:20.0468 4408 WmiApSrv - ok
14:05:20.0546 4408 [ DCF3E3EDF5109EE8BC02FE6E1F045795 ] WPFFontCache_v0400 C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\WPF\WPFFontCache_v0400.exe
14:05:20.0640 4408 WPFFontCache_v0400 - ok
14:05:20.0687 4408 [ 6ABE6E225ADB5A751622A9CC3BC19CE8 ] WS2IFSL C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ws2ifsl.sys
14:05:20.0843 4408 WS2IFSL - ok
14:05:20.0890 4408 [ 7C278E6408D1DCE642230C0585A854D5 ] wscsvc C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscsvc.dll
14:05:21.0046 4408 wscsvc - ok
14:05:21.0062 4408 [ C98B39829C2BBD34E454150633C62C78 ] WSTCODEC C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\WSTCODEC.SYS
14:05:21.0203 4408 WSTCODEC - ok
14:05:21.0234 4408 [ 35321FB577CDC98CE3EB3A3EB9E4610A ] wuauserv C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauserv.dll
14:05:21.0390 4408 wuauserv - ok
14:05:21.0437 4408 [ 81DC3F549F44B1C1FFF022DEC9ECF30B ] WZCSVC C:\WINDOWS\System32\wzcsvc.dll
14:05:21.0625 4408 WZCSVC - ok
14:05:21.0656 4408 [ 295D21F14C335B53CB8154E5B1F892B9 ] xmlprov C:\WINDOWS\System32\xmlprov.dll
14:05:21.0796 4408 xmlprov - ok
14:05:21.0906 4408 [ DD0042F0C3B606A6A8B92D49AFB18AD6 ] YahooAUService C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\SoftwareUpdate\YahooAUService.exe
14:05:21.0968 4408 YahooAUService - ok
14:05:21.0968 4408 ================ Scan global ===============================
14:05:22.0015 4408 [ 42F1F4C0AFB08410E5F02D4B13EBB623 ] C:\WINDOWS\system32\basesrv.dll
14:05:22.0078 4408 [ 8C7DCA4B158BF16894120786A7A5F366 ] C:\WINDOWS\system32\winsrv.dll
14:05:22.0109 4408 [ 8C7DCA4B158BF16894120786A7A5F366 ] C:\WINDOWS\system32\winsrv.dll
14:05:22.0125 4408 [ 65DF52F5B8B6E9BBD183505225C37315 ] C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
14:05:22.0125 4408 [Global] - ok
14:05:22.0125 4408 ================ Scan MBR ==================================
14:05:22.0156 4408 [ 8F558EB6672622401DA993E1E865C861 ] \Device\Harddisk0\DR0
14:05:22.0421 4408 \Device\Harddisk0\DR0 - ok
14:05:22.0437 4408 [ 8F558EB6672622401DA993E1E865C861 ] \Device\Harddisk1\DR2
14:05:22.0609 4408 \Device\Harddisk1\DR2 - ok
14:05:22.0609 4408 [ 8F558EB6672622401DA993E1E865C861 ] \Device\Harddisk2\DR4
14:05:28.0546 4408 \Device\Harddisk2\DR4 - ok
14:05:28.0546 4408 ================ Scan VBR ==================================
14:05:28.0562 4408 [ 0CD301E52CC5FF05DCB3D17472B856F8 ] \Device\Harddisk0\DR0\Partition1
14:05:28.0562 4408 \Device\Harddisk0\DR0\Partition1 - ok
14:05:28.0562 4408 [ ED91215B2A0C74EEA20014E21CC88118 ] \Device\Harddisk1\DR2\Partition1
14:05:28.0562 4408 \Device\Harddisk1\DR2\Partition1 - ok
14:05:28.0578 4408 [ 8D68F39A6C5143A27163536DE263DE3D ] \Device\Harddisk2\DR4\Partition1
14:05:28.0578 4408 \Device\Harddisk2\DR4\Partition1 - ok
14:05:28.0578 4408 ============================================================
14:05:28.0578 4408 Scan finished
14:05:28.0578 4408 ============================================================
14:05:28.0593 4876 Detected object count: 3
14:05:28.0593 4876 Actual detected object count: 3
14:05:37.0140 4876 tap0901 ( UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic ) - skipped by user
14:05:37.0140 4876 tap0901 ( UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic ) - User select action: Skip 
14:05:37.0140 4876 Tcpip ( UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic ) - skipped by user
14:05:37.0140 4876 Tcpip ( UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic ) - User select action: Skip 
14:05:37.0140 4876 thdudf ( UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic ) - skipped by user
14:05:37.0140 4876 thdudf ( UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic ) - User select action: Skip 
14:06:34.0625 6140 Deinitialize success


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

The TDSSKiller has found the bad Tcpip file which needs to be dealt with, the other two are legitimate files. Please tell me after running Combofix how well the system is running and if there are any remaining issues.

Your log indicates there are *critical files which have failed File Signature Verification*. Files which fail signature verification are those which do not appear to be original and may have been altered by malware infection so ComboFix flags them.

We are now going to run ComboFix a different way so that we can replace them.

As with the first Combofix scan, disconnect from the internet and disable script blocking and all your security software.

Open Notepad by clicking







> *Run...* and in the open box type: *Notepad.exe*
Press Ok, then copy and paste everything in the *code box* below into it.
-- Note: Make sure Word Wrap is unchecked in Notepad by clicking on *Format* in the top menu.


```
FCopy::
c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2509553\SP3QFE\tcpip.sys | c:\windows\system32\drivers\TCPIP.SYS
c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2509553\SP3QFE\tcpip.sys | c:\windows\system32\dllcache\TCPIP.SYS
File::
c:\windows\TEMP\Cookies\QVZDKDXD.txt
ClearJavaCache::
Reboot::
```

Save the file as *CFScript.txt* by choosing Save As... in the File Menu, and save it to your Desktop where the ComboFix icon is also located.
Close your browser and *disconnect* from the Internet.
Now use your mouse to *drag*, then *drop* the CFScript.txt file on top of ComboFix.exe as seen in the image below.









This will start ComboFix again and launch the script.
ComboFix may reboot your system when it finishes. This is normal.
A log with be created just as before and saved to C:\ComboFix.txt. Please copy and paste the contents of *ComboFix.txt* in your next reply.
Be sure to *re-enable* your anti-virus and other security programs *after* the scan is complete.


----------



## dano_61 (May 4, 2004)

Ok thanks Mark

I will to run it tomorrow, i am heading off to work, can you recommend a safe program similar to easy cleaner


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Registry Cleaners are not recommended I would not suggest the use of any of them. Removing orphan entries from your registry will make no noticeable difference to your system performance and when these programs make a mistake, which they sometimes do, it can cause a lot of problems.


----------



## dano_61 (May 4, 2004)

I meant cookies, general cleaning


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Easy Cleaner that you mentioned is a Registry Cleaner AFAIK. Anyway, SuperAntiSpyware is the ideal tool for cleaning up Cookies.

Please post the Combofix log when you are ready.


----------



## dano_61 (May 4, 2004)

Mark

I am a little confused, in the instructions it states at the beginning " As with the first Combofix scan, disconnect from the internet and disable script blocking and all your security software." 

But then later on after scan it says &#8226;	

" Save the file as CFScript.txt by choosing Save As... in the File Menu, and save it to your Desktop where the ComboFix icon is also located.
&#8226;	Close your browser and disconnect from the Internet.
&#8226;	Now use your mouse to drag, then drop the CFScript.txt file on top of ComboFix.exe as seen in the image below." 

I would already be disconnected ?


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Create the CFScript.txt file before you disconnect. 

The initial part of the instruction "As with the first run, disconnect from the internet...." is just a reminder that it needs to be done. The instructions do tell you to disconnect from the internet after creating the CFScript.txt file immediately before dragging the .txt file onto the Combofix icon to run it.


----------



## dano_61 (May 4, 2004)

ComboFix 13-04-02.01 - Administrator 04/03/2013 14:07:59.3.2 - x86
Microsoft Windows XP Professional 5.1.2600.3.1252.1.1033.18.2039.1410 [GMT -4:00]
Running from: c:\documents and settings\Administrator\Desktop\ComboFix.exe
AV: AVG AntiVirus Free Edition 2013 *Disabled/Updated* {17DDD097-36FF-435F-9E1B-52D74245D6BF}
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((( Files Created from 2013-03-03 to 2013-04-03 )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
2013-04-02 11:57 . 2013-04-02 11:57	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\Administrator\Application Data\SUPERAntiSpyware.com
2013-04-02 11:57 . 2013-04-02 11:57	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\SUPERAntiSpyware
2013-04-02 11:57 . 2013-04-02 11:57	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\SUPERAntiSpyware.com
2013-04-02 11:49 . 2013-04-02 11:49	--------	dc----w-	C:\TDSSKiller_Quarantine
2013-04-02 10:24 . 2013-02-12 00:32	12928	-c----w-	c:\windows\system32\dllcache\usb8023x.sys
2013-04-01 23:41 . 2013-04-03 13:44	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Speedbit
2013-04-01 20:41 . 2013-04-01 20:41	--------	d-----w-	c:\windows\snack
2013-03-31 15:16 . 2013-03-31 15:16	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\admin
2013-03-31 14:29 . 2013-03-31 14:30	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\188F1432-103A-4ffb-80F1-36B633C5C9E1
2013-03-31 14:27 . 2013-03-31 14:27	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Apple Software Update
2013-03-31 14:23 . 2013-03-31 14:23	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Bonjour
2013-03-31 12:50 . 2012-08-21 17:01	106928	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\GEARAspi.dll
2013-03-31 12:50 . 2008-04-17 17:12	15464	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\GEARAspiWDM.sys
2013-03-31 12:50 . 2013-03-31 14:29	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\iPod
2013-03-31 12:50 . 2013-03-31 14:29	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\iTunes
2013-03-31 12:48 . 2013-03-31 14:29	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Common Files\Apple
2013-03-31 11:46 . 2013-03-31 14:31	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\minenew
2013-03-31 10:26 . 2013-03-31 10:26	--------	d-----w-	c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\Application Data\IObit
2013-03-30 22:56 . 2013-03-30 22:56	--------	d-----w-	c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\Application Data\Application Updater
2013-03-30 22:55 . 2013-03-30 22:55	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\{CED89F1A-945F-46EC-B23C-5EAF6D2DB12A}
2013-03-30 22:55 . 2013-03-30 22:56	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\IObit
2013-03-30 22:55 . 2013-03-31 10:27	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\Administrator\Application Data\IObit
2013-03-30 22:55 . 2013-03-30 22:55	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\IObit
2013-03-30 22:01 . 2013-03-31 16:47	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\Administrator\Application Data\Apple Computer
2013-03-30 20:55 . 2013-03-30 20:55	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\Administrator\Application Data\ElevatedDiagnostics
2013-03-30 20:54 . 2013-03-31 12:43	--------	dc----w-	C:\MATS
2013-03-30 19:52 . 2013-03-30 19:52	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\VS Revo Group
2013-03-30 19:52 . 2013-03-30 19:52	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\VS Revo Group
2013-03-28 18:48 . 2013-03-28 18:48	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\CCleaner
2013-03-28 16:25 . 2013-03-28 16:25	--------	d-----w-	c:\windows\system32\wbem\Repository
2013-03-27 11:58 . 2013-03-27 11:58	15859416	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\FlashPlayerInstaller.exe
2013-03-26 22:38 . 2013-03-26 22:38	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\MixiDJ_V8
2013-03-26 22:35 . 2013-03-26 22:36	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Updater26276
2013-03-26 22:35 . 2013-03-26 22:36	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Deal Spy
2013-03-10 11:04 . 2013-03-10 11:04	143872	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\javacpl.cpl
2013-03-10 11:04 . 2013-03-10 11:04	94112	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\WindowsAccessBridge.dll
2013-03-04 21:07 . 2013-03-04 21:07	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\Administrator\Application Data\GlarySoft
.
.
.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Find3M Report ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
2013-03-28 16:32 . 2012-12-07 10:13	73432	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\FlashPlayerCPLApp.cpl
2013-03-28 16:32 . 2012-12-07 10:13	693976	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\FlashPlayerApp.exe
2013-03-10 11:04 . 2012-05-29 20:16	861088	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\npDeployJava1.dll
2013-03-10 11:04 . 2012-03-23 14:49	782240	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\deployJava1.dll
2013-03-01 14:32 . 2011-12-23 17:32	22328	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgidsshimx.sys
2013-02-27 03:40 . 2011-12-23 17:32	208184	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgidsdriverx.sys
2013-02-14 07:52 . 2011-07-11 08:14	182072	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgtdix.sys
2013-02-12 00:32 . 2008-04-14 07:00	12928	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\usb8023.sys
2013-02-08 08:37 . 2011-08-08 13:08	96568	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgmfx86.sys
2013-02-08 08:37 . 2012-09-21 08:46	245048	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\avglogx.sys
2013-02-08 08:37 . 2012-04-19 08:50	60216	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgidshx.sys
2013-02-08 08:37 . 2011-10-07 13:23	170808	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgldx86.sys
2013-02-08 08:37 . 2011-09-13 13:30	39224	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgrkx86.sys
2013-02-05 20:05 . 2008-04-14 07:00	916480	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\wininet.dll
2013-02-05 20:05 . 2008-04-14 07:00	43520	------w-	c:\windows\system32\licmgr10.dll
2013-02-05 20:05 . 2008-04-14 07:00	1469440	------w-	c:\windows\system32\inetcpl.cpl
2013-02-05 05:53 . 2008-04-14 07:00	385024	------w-	c:\windows\system32\html.iec
2013-01-26 03:55 . 2008-04-14 07:00	552448	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\oleaut32.dll
2013-01-11 21:26 . 2013-01-11 21:26	172032	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\AniGIF.ocx
2013-01-07 01:19 . 2008-04-14 07:00	2148864	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
2013-01-07 00:37 . 2008-04-14 00:01	2027520	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\ntkrnlpa.exe
2013-01-04 01:20 . 2008-04-14 07:00	1867264	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\win32k.sys
2013-03-08 11:34 . 2013-03-08 11:34	263064	----a-w-	c:\program files\mozilla firefox\components\browsercomps.dll
.
.
------- Sigcheck -------
Note: Unsigned files aren't necessarily malware.
.
[-] 2012-11-30 . D24EA301E2B36C4E975FD216CA85D8E7 . 361600 . . [5.1.2600.5625] . . c:\windows\system32\drivers\TCPIP.SYS
[-] 2012-11-30 . D24EA301E2B36C4E975FD216CA85D8E7 . 361600 . . [5.1.2600.5625] . . c:\windows\system32\dllcache\TCPIP.SYS
[7] 2008-06-20 . AD978A1B783B5719720CFF204B666C8E . 361600 . . [5.1.2600.5625] . . c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2509553\SP3QFE\tcpip.sys
[7] 2008-04-14 . 93EA8D04EC73A85DB02EB8805988F733 . 361344 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB2509553$\tcpip.sys
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Reg Loading Points ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
*Note* empty entries & legit default entries are not shown 
REGEDIT4
.
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\URLSearchHooks]
"{81017EA9-9AA8-4A6A-9734-7AF40E7D593F}"= "c:\program files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\yt.dll" [2012-03-21 1523512]
.
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\clsid\{81017ea9-9aa8-4a6a-9734-7af40e7d593f}]
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\yt.YTNavAssistPlugin.1]
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{003028C2-EA1C-4676-A316-B5CB50917002}]
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\yt.YTNavAssistPlugin]
.
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"SUPERAntiSpyware"="c:\program files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe" [2012-11-01 4763008]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"igfxtray"="c:\windows\system32\igfxtray.exe" [2006-04-01 94208]
"igfxhkcmd"="c:\windows\system32\hkcmd.exe" [2006-04-01 77824]
"igfxpers"="c:\windows\system32\igfxpers.exe" [2006-04-01 114688]
"V0230Mon.exe"="c:\windows\V0230Mon.exe" [2006-09-07 32768]
"AVG_UI"="c:\program files\AVG\AVG2013\avgui.exe" [2013-03-13 4394032]
"SunJavaUpdateSched"="c:\program files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe" [2012-07-03 252848]
"APSDaemon"="c:\program files\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\APSDaemon.exe" [2013-01-28 59720]
.
[hkey_local_machine\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\ShellExecuteHooks]
"{5AE067D3-9AFB-48E0-853A-EBB7F4A000DA}"= "c:\program files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASSEH.DLL" [2011-07-19 113024]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\control\session manager]
BootExecute	REG_MULTI_SZ autocheck autochk *\0c:\progra~1\AVG\AVG2013\avgrsx.exe /sync /restart
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\!SASCORE]
@=""
.
[HKLM\~\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^All Users^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^McAfee Security Scan Plus.lnk]
path=c:\documents and settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\McAfee Security Scan Plus.lnk
backup=c:\windows\pss\McAfee Security Scan Plus.lnkCommon Startup
.
[HKLM\~\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^All Users^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^Microsoft Office.lnk]
backup=c:\windows\pss\Microsoft Office.lnkCommon Startup
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Adobe ARM]
2012-12-03 07:35	946352	----a-w-	c:\program files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\APSDaemon]
2013-01-28 17:08	59720	----a-w-	c:\program files\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\APSDaemon.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Creative Live! Cam Manager]
2006-09-06 13:42	143360	------w-	c:\program files\Creative\Creative Live! Cam\Live! Cam Manager\CTLCMgr.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Free Download Manager]
2013-01-17 04:06	6860288	----a-w-	c:\program files\Free Download Manager\fdm.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Google Update]
2012-12-08 14:46	116648	----atw-	c:\documents and settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\HP Software Update]
2010-06-10 03:55	49208	----a-w-	c:\program files\HP\HP Software Update\hpwuschd2.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\iTunesHelper]
2013-02-20 16:35	152392	----a-w-	c:\program files\iTunes\new\iTunesHelper.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Messenger (Yahoo!)]
2012-05-25 09:25	6595928	----a-w-	c:\progra~1\Yahoo!\MESSEN~1\YahooMessenger.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Skype]
2013-01-08 17:59	18705664	----a-r-	c:\program files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe
.
[HKLM\~\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\standardprofile\AuthorizedApplications\List]
"%windir%\\Network Diagnostic\\xpnetdiag.exe"=
"%windir%\\system32\\sessmgr.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Yahoo!\\Messenger\\YahooMessenger.exe"=
"%windir%\explorer.exe"= %windir%\explorer.exe
"c:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\msiexec.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Opera\\opera.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\AVG\\AVG2013\\avgmfapx.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\K-Lite Codec Pack\\Tools\\CodecTweakTool.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Free Download Manager\\fdmwi.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Free Download Manager\\fdm.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Skype\\Phone\\Skype.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\ToniArts\\EasyCleaner\\EasyClea.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\AVG\\AVG2013\\avgnsx.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\AVG\\AVG2013\\avgdiagex.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\AVG\\AVG2013\\avgemcx.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\iTunes\\iTunes.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\Apple\\Apple Application Support\\WebKit2WebProcess.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Bonjour\\mDNSResponder.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\iTunes\\new\\iTunes.exe"=
.
R0 AVGIDSHX;AVGIDSHX;c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgidshx.sys [4/19/2012 4:50 AM 60216]
R0 Avglogx;AVG Logging Driver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\avglogx.sys [9/21/2012 4:46 AM 245048]
R0 Avgrkx86;AVG Anti-Rootkit Driver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgrkx86.sys [9/13/2011 9:30 AM 39224]
R1 AVGIDSDriver;AVGIDSDriver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgidsdriverx.sys [12/23/2011 1:32 PM 208184]
R1 AVGIDSShim;AVGIDSShim;c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgidsshimx.sys [12/23/2011 1:32 PM 22328]
R1 Avgldx86;AVG AVI Loader Driver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgldx86.sys [10/7/2011 9:23 AM 170808]
R1 Avgtdix;AVG TDI Driver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgtdix.sys [7/11/2011 4:14 AM 182072]
R1 SASDIFSV;SASDIFSV;c:\program files\SUPERAntiSpyware\sasdifsv.sys [7/22/2011 12:27 PM 12880]
R1 SASKUTIL;SASKUTIL;c:\program files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASKUTIL.SYS [7/12/2011 5:55 PM 67664]
R2 !SASCORE;SAS Core Service;c:\program files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASCore.exe [7/11/2012 2:54 PM 116608]
R2 avgwd;AVG WatchDog;c:\program files\AVG\AVG2013\avgwdsvc.exe [2/19/2013 4:02 AM 282624]
S0 cerc6;cerc6; [x]
S2 AVGIDSAgent;AVGIDSAgent;c:\program files\AVG\AVG2013\avgidsagent.exe [2/27/2013 11:42 PM 4937264]
S2 SkypeUpdate;Skype Updater;c:\program files\Skype\Updater\Updater.exe [1/8/2013 1:55 PM 161536]
S2 thdudf;TOSHIBA UDF2.5 Reader File System Driver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\thdudf.sys [1/13/2013 7:32 AM 66944]
S3 cpuz135;cpuz135;\??\c:\docume~1\ADMINI~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\cpuz135\cpuz135_x32.sys --> c:\docume~1\ADMINI~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\cpuz135\cpuz135_x32.sys [?]
S3 V0230Vfx;V0230Vfx;c:\windows\system32\drivers\V0230Vfx.sys [3/24/2006 1:00 AM 6272]
S3 V0230VID;Live! Cam Video IM Pro;c:\windows\system32\drivers\V0230VID.sys [9/29/2006 1:01 AM 500480]
.
Contents of the 'Scheduled Tasks' folder
.
2013-04-03 c:\windows\Tasks\Adobe Flash Player Updater.job
- c:\windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe [2013-03-27 16:32]
.
2013-04-01 c:\windows\Tasks\AppleSoftwareUpdate.job
- c:\program files\Apple Software Update\SoftwareUpdate.exe [2011-06-01 21:57]
.
2013-04-03 c:\windows\Tasks\At1.job
- c:\program files\HP\HP Deskjet 1000 J110 series\Bin\HPCustPartic.exe [2010-11-17 04:12]
.
2013-04-03 c:\windows\Tasks\At2.job
- c:\program files\HP\HP Deskjet 1000 J110 series\Bin\HPCustPartic.exe [2010-11-17 04:12]
.
2013-04-03 c:\windows\Tasks\At3.job
- c:\program files\HP\HP Deskjet 1000 J110 series\Bin\HPCustPartic.exe [2010-11-17 04:12]
.
2013-04-03 c:\windows\Tasks\At4.job
- c:\program files\HP\HP Deskjet 1000 J110 series\Bin\HPCustPartic.exe [2010-11-17 04:12]
.
2013-04-02 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-839522115-688789844-1644491937-500Core.job
- c:\documents and settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2012-12-08 14:46]
.
2013-04-03 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-839522115-688789844-1644491937-500UA.job
- c:\documents and settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2012-12-08 14:46]
.
.
------- Supplementary Scan -------
.
uStart Page = hxxp://ca.search.yahoo.com?type=198484&fr=spigot-yhp-ie
uDefault_Search_URL = hxxp://www.google.com/ie
mStart Page = hxxp://www.google.com
uInternet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
uSearchAssistant = hxxp://www.google.com
uSearchURL,(Default) = hxxp://www.google.com/search?q=%s
IE: Download all with Free Download Manager - file://c:\program files\Free Download Manager\dlall.htm
IE: Download selected with Free Download Manager - file://c:\program files\Free Download Manager\dlselected.htm
IE: Download video with Free Download Manager - file://c:\program files\Free Download Manager\dlfvideo.htm
IE: Download with Free Download Manager - file://c:\program files\Free Download Manager\dllink.htm
IE: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - c:\progra~1\MICROS~4\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
TCP: DhcpNameServer = 192.168.1.254
FF - ProfilePath - c:\documents and settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\10o3prvl.default\
FF - prefs.js: browser.search.selectedEngine - Yahoo
FF - prefs.js: browser.startup.homepage - hxxps://www.google.ca/
FF - prefs.js: keyword.URL - hxxp://search.yahoo.com/search?fr=greentree_ff1&ei=utf-8&ilc=12&type=198484&p=
FF - prefs.js: network.proxy.gopher - 
FF - prefs.js: network.proxy.gopher_port - 0
FF - prefs.js: network.proxy.type - 0
.
.
**************************************************************************
.
catchme 0.3.1398 W2K/XP/Vista - rootkit/stealth malware detector by Gmer, http://www.gmer.net
Rootkit scan 2013-04-03 14:15
Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 3 NTFS
.
scanning hidden processes ... 
.
scanning hidden autostart entries ... 
.
scanning hidden files ... 
.
scan completed successfully
hidden files: 0
.
**************************************************************************
.
--------------------- LOCKED REGISTRY KEYS ---------------------
.
[HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-839522115-688789844-1644491937-500\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Approved Extensions]
@Denied: (2) (Administrator)
"{9D717F81-9148-4F12-8568-69135F087DB0}"=hex:51,66,7a,6c,4c,1d,3b,1b,91,69,60,
8d,7a,c0,7f,03,98,66,36,48,57,43,3f,a4
"{EEE6C35B-6118-11DC-9C72-001320C79847}"=hex:51,66,7a,6c,4c,1d,3b,1b,4b,d5,f7,
fe,2a,30,b1,5d,81,7c,5f,48,28,8c,da,53
.
[HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-839522115-688789844-1644491937-500\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\User Preferences]
@Denied: (2) (Administrator)
"88D7D0879DAB32E14DE5B3A805A34F98AFF34F5977"=hex:01,00,00,00,d0,8c,9d,df,01,15,
d1,11,8c,7a,00,c0,4f,c2,97,eb,01,00,00,00,be,d0,df,87,0f,b4,ba,4d,a7,10,0f,\
"2D53CFFC5C1A3DD2E97B7979AC2A92BD59BC839E81"=hex:01,00,00,00,d0,8c,9d,df,01,15,
d1,11,8c,7a,00,c0,4f,c2,97,eb,01,00,00,00,f1,43,92,0a,f3,1f,1f,4a,b1,0f,5c,\
.
[HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-839522115-688789844-1644491937-500\Software\Microsoft\SystemCertificates\AddressBook*]
@Allowed: (Read) (RestrictedCode)
@Allowed: (Read) (RestrictedCode)
.
[HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-839522115-688789844-1644491937-500\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings]
@Denied: (2) (Administrator)
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\CLSID\{73C9DFA0-750D-11E1-B0C4-0800200C9A66}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="FlashBroker"
"LocalizedString"="@c:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\Macromed\\Flash\\FlashUtil32_11_5_502_146_ActiveX.exe,-101"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\CLSID\{73C9DFA0-750D-11E1-B0C4-0800200C9A66}\Elevation]
"Enabled"=dword:00000001
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\CLSID\{73C9DFA0-750D-11E1-B0C4-0800200C9A66}\LocalServer32]
@="c:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\Macromed\\Flash\\FlashUtil32_11_5_502_146_ActiveX.exe"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\CLSID\{73C9DFA0-750D-11E1-B0C4-0800200C9A66}\TypeLib]
@="{FAB3E735-69C7-453B-A446-B6823C6DF1C9}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Interface\{6AE38AE0-750C-11E1-B0C4-0800200C9A66}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="IFlashBroker5"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Interface\{6AE38AE0-750C-11E1-B0C4-0800200C9A66}\ProxyStubClsid32]
@="{00020424-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Interface\{6AE38AE0-750C-11E1-B0C4-0800200C9A66}\TypeLib]
@="{FAB3E735-69C7-453B-A446-B6823C6DF1C9}"
"Version"="1.0"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\VideoLAN.VLCPlugin.*1*]
@="?????????????????? v1"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\VideoLAN.VLCPlugin.*1*\CLSID]
@="{E23FE9C6-778E-49D4-B537-38FCDE4887D8}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\VideoLAN.VLCPlugin.*2*]
@="?????????????????? v2"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\VideoLAN.VLCPlugin.*2*\CLSID]
@="{9BE31822-FDAD-461B-AD51-BE1D1C159921}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Microsoft\DbgagD\1*]
"value"="?\03\05\17\0a\"+e"
.
--------------------- DLLs Loaded Under Running Processes ---------------------
.
- - - - - - - > 'lsass.exe'(936)
c:\progra~1\SPEEDB~1\SBLSP.dll
.
- - - - - - - > 'explorer.exe'(5764)
c:\windows\system32\WININET.dll
c:\windows\system32\msi.dll
c:\windows\system32\ieframe.dll
c:\windows\system32\webcheck.dll
.
Completion time: 2013-04-03 14:17:01
ComboFix-quarantined-files.txt 2013-04-03 18:16
ComboFix2.txt 2013-04-03 11:13
ComboFix3.txt 2013-04-02 10:15
.
Pre-Run: 12,650,668,032 bytes free
Post-Run: 12,656,373,760 bytes free
.
- - End Of File - - EA59D506B72B758A4604CBA7060D711A


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

The scan shows that you have not run the script, please go back and follow the instructions in post 73 again.


----------



## dano_61 (May 4, 2004)

ComboFix 13-04-04.01 - Administrator 04/04/2013 19:05:43.7.2 - x86
Microsoft Windows XP Professional 5.1.2600.3.1252.1.1033.18.2039.1620 [GMT -4:00]
Running from: c:\documents and settings\Administrator\Desktop\ComboFix.exe
Command switches used :: c:\documents and settings\Administrator\Desktop\CFScript.txt
.
FILE ::
"c:\windows\TEMP\Cookies\QVZDKDXD.txt"
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Other Deletions )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
.
--------------- FCopy ---------------
.
c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2509553\SP3QFE\tcpip.sys --> c:\windows\system32\drivers\TCPIP.SYS
c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB2509553\SP3QFE\tcpip.sys --> c:\windows\system32\dllcache\TCPIP.SYS
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((( Files Created from 2013-03-04 to 2013-04-04 )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
2013-04-02 11:57 . 2013-04-02 11:57	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\Administrator\Application Data\SUPERAntiSpyware.com
2013-04-02 11:57 . 2013-04-02 11:57	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\SUPERAntiSpyware
2013-04-02 11:57 . 2013-04-02 11:57	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\SUPERAntiSpyware.com
2013-04-02 11:49 . 2013-04-02 11:49	--------	dc----w-	C:\TDSSKiller_Quarantine
2013-04-02 10:24 . 2013-02-12 00:32	12928	-c----w-	c:\windows\system32\dllcache\usb8023x.sys
2013-04-01 23:41 . 2013-04-03 13:44	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Speedbit
2013-04-01 20:41 . 2013-04-01 20:41	--------	d-----w-	c:\windows\snack
2013-03-31 15:16 . 2013-03-31 15:16	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\admin
2013-03-31 14:29 . 2013-03-31 14:30	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\188F1432-103A-4ffb-80F1-36B633C5C9E1
2013-03-31 14:27 . 2013-03-31 14:27	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Apple Software Update
2013-03-31 14:23 . 2013-03-31 14:23	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Bonjour
2013-03-31 12:50 . 2012-08-21 17:01	106928	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\GEARAspi.dll
2013-03-31 12:50 . 2008-04-17 17:12	15464	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\GEARAspiWDM.sys
2013-03-31 12:50 . 2013-03-31 14:29	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\iPod
2013-03-31 12:50 . 2013-03-31 14:29	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\iTunes
2013-03-31 12:48 . 2013-03-31 14:29	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Common Files\Apple
2013-03-31 11:46 . 2013-03-31 14:31	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\minenew
2013-03-31 10:26 . 2013-03-31 10:26	--------	d-----w-	c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\Application Data\IObit
2013-03-30 22:56 . 2013-03-30 22:56	--------	d-----w-	c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\Application Data\Application Updater
2013-03-30 22:55 . 2013-03-30 22:55	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\{CED89F1A-945F-46EC-B23C-5EAF6D2DB12A}
2013-03-30 22:55 . 2013-03-30 22:56	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\IObit
2013-03-30 22:55 . 2013-03-31 10:27	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\Administrator\Application Data\IObit
2013-03-30 22:55 . 2013-03-30 22:55	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\IObit
2013-03-30 22:01 . 2013-03-31 16:47	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\Administrator\Application Data\Apple Computer
2013-03-30 20:55 . 2013-03-30 20:55	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\Administrator\Application Data\ElevatedDiagnostics
2013-03-30 20:54 . 2013-03-31 12:43	--------	dc----w-	C:\MATS
2013-03-30 19:52 . 2013-03-30 19:52	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\VS Revo Group
2013-03-30 19:52 . 2013-03-30 19:52	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\VS Revo Group
2013-03-28 18:48 . 2013-03-28 18:48	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\CCleaner
2013-03-28 16:25 . 2013-03-28 16:25	--------	d-----w-	c:\windows\system32\wbem\Repository
2013-03-27 11:58 . 2013-03-27 11:58	15859416	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\FlashPlayerInstaller.exe
2013-03-26 22:38 . 2013-03-26 22:38	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\MixiDJ_V8
2013-03-26 22:35 . 2013-03-26 22:36	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Updater26276
2013-03-26 22:35 . 2013-03-26 22:36	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Deal Spy
2013-03-10 11:04 . 2013-03-10 11:04	143872	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\javacpl.cpl
2013-03-10 11:04 . 2013-03-10 11:04	94112	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\WindowsAccessBridge.dll
.
.
.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Find3M Report ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
2013-03-28 16:32 . 2012-12-07 10:13	73432	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\FlashPlayerCPLApp.cpl
2013-03-28 16:32 . 2012-12-07 10:13	693976	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\FlashPlayerApp.exe
2013-03-10 11:04 . 2012-05-29 20:16	861088	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\npDeployJava1.dll
2013-03-10 11:04 . 2012-03-23 14:49	782240	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\deployJava1.dll
2013-02-12 00:32 . 2008-04-14 07:00	12928	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\usb8023.sys
2013-02-05 20:05 . 2008-04-14 07:00	916480	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\wininet.dll
2013-02-05 20:05 . 2008-04-14 07:00	43520	------w-	c:\windows\system32\licmgr10.dll
2013-02-05 20:05 . 2008-04-14 07:00	1469440	------w-	c:\windows\system32\inetcpl.cpl
2013-02-05 05:53 . 2008-04-14 07:00	385024	------w-	c:\windows\system32\html.iec
2013-01-26 03:55 . 2008-04-14 07:00	552448	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\oleaut32.dll
2013-01-11 21:26 . 2013-01-11 21:26	172032	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\AniGIF.ocx
2013-01-07 01:19 . 2008-04-14 07:00	2148864	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
2013-01-07 00:37 . 2008-04-14 00:01	2027520	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\ntkrnlpa.exe
2013-03-08 11:34 . 2013-03-08 11:34	263064	----a-w-	c:\program files\mozilla firefox\components\browsercomps.dll
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Reg Loading Points ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
*Note* empty entries & legit default entries are not shown 
REGEDIT4
.
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\URLSearchHooks]
"{81017EA9-9AA8-4A6A-9734-7AF40E7D593F}"= "c:\program files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\yt.dll" [2012-03-21 1523512]
.
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\clsid\{81017ea9-9aa8-4a6a-9734-7af40e7d593f}]
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\yt.YTNavAssistPlugin.1]
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{003028C2-EA1C-4676-A316-B5CB50917002}]
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\yt.YTNavAssistPlugin]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"igfxtray"="c:\windows\system32\igfxtray.exe" [2006-04-01 94208]
"igfxhkcmd"="c:\windows\system32\hkcmd.exe" [2006-04-01 77824]
"igfxpers"="c:\windows\system32\igfxpers.exe" [2006-04-01 114688]
"V0230Mon.exe"="c:\windows\V0230Mon.exe" [2006-09-07 32768]
"SunJavaUpdateSched"="c:\program files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe" [2012-07-03 252848]
.
[hkey_local_machine\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\ShellExecuteHooks]
"{5AE067D3-9AFB-48E0-853A-EBB7F4A000DA}"= "c:\program files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASSEH.DLL" [2011-07-19 113024]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\!SASCORE]
@=""
.
[HKLM\~\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^All Users^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^McAfee Security Scan Plus.lnk]
path=c:\documents and settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\McAfee Security Scan Plus.lnk
backup=c:\windows\pss\McAfee Security Scan Plus.lnkCommon Startup
.
[HKLM\~\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^All Users^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^Microsoft Office.lnk]
backup=c:\windows\pss\Microsoft Office.lnkCommon Startup
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Adobe ARM]
2012-12-03 07:35	946352	----a-w-	c:\program files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\APSDaemon]
2013-01-28 17:08	59720	----a-w-	c:\program files\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\APSDaemon.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\AVG_UI]
2013-03-13 21:15	4394032	----a-w-	c:\program files\AVG\AVG2013\avgui.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Creative Live! Cam Manager]
2006-09-06 13:42	143360	------w-	c:\program files\Creative\Creative Live! Cam\Live! Cam Manager\CTLCMgr.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Free Download Manager]
2013-01-17 04:06	6860288	----a-w-	c:\program files\Free Download Manager\fdm.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Google Update]
2012-12-08 14:46	116648	----atw-	c:\documents and settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\HP Software Update]
2010-06-10 03:55	49208	----a-w-	c:\program files\HP\HP Software Update\hpwuschd2.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\iTunesHelper]
2013-02-20 16:35	152392	----a-w-	c:\program files\iTunes\new\iTunesHelper.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Messenger (Yahoo!)]
2012-05-25 09:25	6595928	----a-w-	c:\progra~1\Yahoo!\MESSEN~1\YahooMessenger.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Skype]
2013-01-08 17:59	18705664	----a-r-	c:\program files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\SUPERAntiSpyware]
2012-11-01 19:45	4763008	----a-w-	c:\program files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
.
[HKLM\~\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\standardprofile\AuthorizedApplications\List]
"%windir%\\Network Diagnostic\\xpnetdiag.exe"=
"%windir%\\system32\\sessmgr.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Yahoo!\\Messenger\\YahooMessenger.exe"=
"%windir%\explorer.exe"= %windir%\explorer.exe
"c:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\msiexec.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Opera\\opera.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\AVG\\AVG2013\\avgmfapx.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\K-Lite Codec Pack\\Tools\\CodecTweakTool.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Free Download Manager\\fdmwi.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Free Download Manager\\fdm.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Skype\\Phone\\Skype.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\ToniArts\\EasyCleaner\\EasyClea.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\AVG\\AVG2013\\avgnsx.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\AVG\\AVG2013\\avgdiagex.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\AVG\\AVG2013\\avgemcx.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\iTunes\\iTunes.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\Apple\\Apple Application Support\\WebKit2WebProcess.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Bonjour\\mDNSResponder.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\iTunes\\new\\iTunes.exe"=
.
R1 SASDIFSV;SASDIFSV;c:\program files\SUPERAntiSpyware\sasdifsv.sys [7/22/2011 12:27 PM 12880]
R1 SASKUTIL;SASKUTIL;c:\program files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASKUTIL.SYS [7/12/2011 5:55 PM 67664]
R2 !SASCORE;SAS Core Service;c:\program files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASCore.exe [7/11/2012 2:54 PM 116608]
S0 cerc6;cerc6; [x]
S2 AVGIDSAgent;AVGIDSAgent;c:\program files\AVG\AVG2013\avgidsagent.exe [2/27/2013 11:42 PM 4937264]
S2 avgwd;AVG WatchDog;c:\program files\AVG\AVG2013\avgwdsvc.exe [2/19/2013 4:02 AM 282624]
S2 SkypeUpdate;Skype Updater;c:\program files\Skype\Updater\Updater.exe [1/8/2013 1:55 PM 161536]
S2 thdudf;TOSHIBA UDF2.5 Reader File System Driver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\thdudf.sys [1/13/2013 7:32 AM 66944]
S3 cpuz135;cpuz135;\??\c:\docume~1\ADMINI~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\cpuz135\cpuz135_x32.sys --> c:\docume~1\ADMINI~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\cpuz135\cpuz135_x32.sys [?]
S3 V0230Vfx;V0230Vfx;c:\windows\system32\drivers\V0230Vfx.sys [3/24/2006 1:00 AM 6272]
S3 V0230VID;Live! Cam Video IM Pro;c:\windows\system32\drivers\V0230VID.sys [9/29/2006 1:01 AM 500480]
.
Contents of the 'Scheduled Tasks' folder
.
2013-04-04 c:\windows\Tasks\Adobe Flash Player Updater.job
- c:\windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe [2013-03-27 16:32]
.
2013-04-01 c:\windows\Tasks\AppleSoftwareUpdate.job
- c:\program files\Apple Software Update\SoftwareUpdate.exe [2011-06-01 21:57]
.
2013-04-04 c:\windows\Tasks\At1.job
- c:\program files\HP\HP Deskjet 1000 J110 series\Bin\HPCustPartic.exe [2010-11-17 04:12]
.
2013-04-04 c:\windows\Tasks\At2.job
- c:\program files\HP\HP Deskjet 1000 J110 series\Bin\HPCustPartic.exe [2010-11-17 04:12]
.
2013-04-04 c:\windows\Tasks\At3.job
- c:\program files\HP\HP Deskjet 1000 J110 series\Bin\HPCustPartic.exe [2010-11-17 04:12]
.
2013-04-04 c:\windows\Tasks\At4.job
- c:\program files\HP\HP Deskjet 1000 J110 series\Bin\HPCustPartic.exe [2010-11-17 04:12]
.
2013-04-04 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-839522115-688789844-1644491937-500Core.job
- c:\documents and settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2012-12-08 14:46]
.
2013-04-04 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-839522115-688789844-1644491937-500UA.job
- c:\documents and settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2012-12-08 14:46]
.
.
------- Supplementary Scan -------
.
uStart Page = hxxp://ca.search.yahoo.com?type=198484&fr=spigot-yhp-ie
uDefault_Search_URL = hxxp://www.google.com/ie
mStart Page = hxxp://www.google.com
uInternet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
uSearchAssistant = hxxp://www.google.com
uSearchURL,(Default) = hxxp://www.google.com/search?q=%s
IE: Download all with Free Download Manager - file://c:\program files\Free Download Manager\dlall.htm
IE: Download selected with Free Download Manager - file://c:\program files\Free Download Manager\dlselected.htm
IE: Download video with Free Download Manager - file://c:\program files\Free Download Manager\dlfvideo.htm
IE: Download with Free Download Manager - file://c:\program files\Free Download Manager\dllink.htm
IE: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - c:\progra~1\MICROS~4\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
FF - ProfilePath - c:\documents and settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\10o3prvl.default\
FF - prefs.js: browser.search.selectedEngine - Yahoo
FF - prefs.js: browser.startup.homepage - hxxps://www.google.ca/
FF - prefs.js: keyword.URL - hxxp://search.yahoo.com/search?fr=greentree_ff1&ei=utf-8&ilc=12&type=198484&p=
FF - prefs.js: network.proxy.gopher - 
FF - prefs.js: network.proxy.gopher_port - 0
FF - prefs.js: network.proxy.type - 0
.
.
**************************************************************************
.
catchme 0.3.1398 W2K/XP/Vista - rootkit/stealth malware detector by Gmer, http://www.gmer.net
Rootkit scan 2013-04-04 19:13
Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 3 NTFS
.
scanning hidden processes ... 
.
scanning hidden autostart entries ... 
.
scanning hidden files ... 
.
scan completed successfully
hidden files: 0
.
**************************************************************************
.
--------------------- LOCKED REGISTRY KEYS ---------------------
.
[HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-839522115-688789844-1644491937-500\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Approved Extensions]
@Denied: (2) (Administrator)
"{9D717F81-9148-4F12-8568-69135F087DB0}"=hex:51,66,7a,6c,4c,1d,3b,1b,91,69,60,
8d,7a,c0,7f,03,98,66,36,48,57,43,3f,a4
"{EEE6C35B-6118-11DC-9C72-001320C79847}"=hex:51,66,7a,6c,4c,1d,3b,1b,4b,d5,f7,
fe,2a,30,b1,5d,81,7c,5f,48,28,8c,da,53
.
[HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-839522115-688789844-1644491937-500\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\User Preferences]
@Denied: (2) (Administrator)
"88D7D0879DAB32E14DE5B3A805A34F98AFF34F5977"=hex:01,00,00,00,d0,8c,9d,df,01,15,
d1,11,8c,7a,00,c0,4f,c2,97,eb,01,00,00,00,be,d0,df,87,0f,b4,ba,4d,a7,10,0f,\
"2D53CFFC5C1A3DD2E97B7979AC2A92BD59BC839E81"=hex:01,00,00,00,d0,8c,9d,df,01,15,
d1,11,8c,7a,00,c0,4f,c2,97,eb,01,00,00,00,f1,43,92,0a,f3,1f,1f,4a,b1,0f,5c,\
.
[HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-839522115-688789844-1644491937-500\Software\Microsoft\SystemCertificates\AddressBook*]
@Allowed: (Read) (RestrictedCode)
@Allowed: (Read) (RestrictedCode)
.
[HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-839522115-688789844-1644491937-500\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings]
@Denied: (2) (Administrator)
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\CLSID\{73C9DFA0-750D-11E1-B0C4-0800200C9A66}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="FlashBroker"
"LocalizedString"="@c:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\Macromed\\Flash\\FlashUtil32_11_5_502_146_ActiveX.exe,-101"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\CLSID\{73C9DFA0-750D-11E1-B0C4-0800200C9A66}\Elevation]
"Enabled"=dword:00000001
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\CLSID\{73C9DFA0-750D-11E1-B0C4-0800200C9A66}\LocalServer32]
@="c:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\Macromed\\Flash\\FlashUtil32_11_5_502_146_ActiveX.exe"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\CLSID\{73C9DFA0-750D-11E1-B0C4-0800200C9A66}\TypeLib]
@="{FAB3E735-69C7-453B-A446-B6823C6DF1C9}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Interface\{6AE38AE0-750C-11E1-B0C4-0800200C9A66}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="IFlashBroker5"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Interface\{6AE38AE0-750C-11E1-B0C4-0800200C9A66}\ProxyStubClsid32]
@="{00020424-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Interface\{6AE38AE0-750C-11E1-B0C4-0800200C9A66}\TypeLib]
@="{FAB3E735-69C7-453B-A446-B6823C6DF1C9}"
"Version"="1.0"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\VideoLAN.VLCPlugin.*1*]
@="?????????????????? v1"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\VideoLAN.VLCPlugin.*1*\CLSID]
@="{E23FE9C6-778E-49D4-B537-38FCDE4887D8}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\VideoLAN.VLCPlugin.*2*]
@="?????????????????? v2"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\VideoLAN.VLCPlugin.*2*\CLSID]
@="{9BE31822-FDAD-461B-AD51-BE1D1C159921}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Microsoft\DbgagD\1*]
"value"="?\03\05\17\0a\"+e"
.
--------------------- DLLs Loaded Under Running Processes ---------------------
.
- - - - - - - > 'explorer.exe'(3900)
c:\windows\system32\WININET.dll
c:\windows\system32\msi.dll
c:\windows\system32\ieframe.dll
c:\windows\system32\webcheck.dll
.
------------------------ Other Running Processes ------------------------
.
c:\program files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
c:\program files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
c:\program files\Java\jre7\bin\jqs.exe
c:\windows\system32\wdfmgr.exe
c:\program files\Yahoo!\SoftwareUpdate\YahooAUService.exe
c:\windows\system32\wscntfy.exe
.
**************************************************************************
.
Completion time: 2013-04-04 19:18:14 - machine was rebooted
ComboFix-quarantined-files.txt 2013-04-04 23:18
ComboFix2.txt 2013-04-03 18:30
ComboFix3.txt 2013-04-03 18:17
ComboFix4.txt 2013-04-03 11:13
ComboFix5.txt 2013-04-04 10:46
.
Pre-Run: 12,337,020,928 bytes free
Post-Run: 12,346,470,400 bytes free
.
- - End Of File - - A4456BDE3C6521A976D117A275681D00


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

How well is your system running now, any remaining issues?


----------



## dano_61 (May 4, 2004)

Faster, great in general, i had the internet drop twice yesterday not sure of the issue, the tools you offered are great, i really appreciate all your help Mark

Dan


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

That sounds good but having the internet drop out may be an indication we have missed something, but it could just be your internet provider.

Just to be sure please run ADWCleaner and RogueKiller again and post the logs.

In addition we usually like to run a final check with an on-line scanner which runs a very deep and long scan on your system, so please also run this below.

*Eset online scan instructions.*
*IMPORTANT --->* Please make sure you follow the instruction to *uncheck* the box next to *Remove found threats*. Eset will detect anything that looks even remotely suspicious, this can include legitimate program files. If you do not uncheck the box, as instructed, Eset will automatically remove all suspect files which could leave some of your software inoperative. If you make a mistake these files can be restored from quarantine, but it would be preferable not to add any extra work to the clean up of your system.


Disable your existing Anti Virus following these instructions.
Please go here to use the Eset Online Scanner.
When the web page opens click on this button








If you are not using *Internet Explorer* you will see a message box open asking you to to download the *ESET Smart Installer*, click on the link and allow it to download and then run it. Accept the *Terms of use* and click on *Start*. The required components will download.
If using Internet Explorer the *Terms of use* box will open immediately, accept it and click on *Start*.
After the download is complete the *Computer scan settings* window will open, *IMPORTANT ---->* *uncheck* the box next to *Remove found threats* and click on *Start*. The virus signature database will then download which may take some time depending on the speed of your internet connection. The scan will automatically start when the download is complete.
This is a very thorough scan and may take several hours to complete depending on how much data you have on your hard drive. *Do not* interrupt it, be patient and let it finish.
A Scan Results window will appear at the end of the scan. If it lists any number of Infected Files click on List of found threats. Click on Copy to clipboard, come back to this thread and right click on the message box. Select *Paste* and the report will appear, add any comments you have and post the reply.
Back on the *Eset* window, click the *Back* button and then click on *Finish*.


----------



## dano_61 (May 4, 2004)

ADW

# AdwCleaner v2.200 - Logfile created 04/05/2013 at 06:48:13
# Updated 02/04/2013 by Xplode
# Operating system : Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 3 (32 bits)
# User : Administrator - COMPAQ-B622483C
# Boot Mode : Normal
# Running from : C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\My Documents\Downloads\AdwCleaner.exe
# Option [Search]

***** [Services] *****

***** [Files / Folders] *****

Folder Found : C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Speedbit

***** [Registry] *****

Key Found : HKCU\Software\SpeedBit
Key Found : HKLM\Software\SpeedBit

***** [Internet Browsers] *****

-\\ Internet Explorer v8.0.6001.18702

[HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchUrl - Default] = hxxp://feed.helperbar.com/?publisher=OPENCANDY&dpid=OPENCANDYAPRIL&co=CA&userid=930fd41a-5802-440b-b32b-e85acc89ad5e&affid=111583&searchtype=ds&babsrc=lnkry&q={searchTerms}

-\\ Mozilla Firefox v19.0 (en-US)

File : C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\10o3prvl.default\prefs.js

[OK] File is clean.

File : C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\extensions\prefs.js

[OK] File is clean.

-\\ Google Chrome v26.0.1410.43

File : C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Preferences

[OK] File is clean.

File : C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Preferences

Found [l.1] : icon_url ={"browser":{"check_default_browser":false,"clear_lso_data_enabled":true,"last_known_google_url":"hxxps://www.google.ca/","last_prompted_google_url":"hxxps://www.google.ca/","pepper_flash_settings_enabled":true,"show_home_button":true,"window_placement":{"bottom":724,"left":10,"maximized":true,"right":1014,"top":10,"work_area_bottom":734,"work_area_left":0,"work_area_right":1024,"work_area_top":0}},"cloud_print":{"email":""},"countryid_at_install":21843,"default_apps_install_state":3,"default_search_provider":{"enabled":"true","encodings":"UTF-8","","id":1003,"instant_url":"UTF-8","keyword":"v9.com","name":"v9","prepopulate_id":"0","search_url":"hxxp://search.v9.com/web/?utm_source=b&utm_medium=lwaviguanwang&from=lwaviguanwang&uid=SAMSUNGXHD040GJXP_S0DDJ1WL800326&ts=1356898284&type=default&q={searchTerms}","suggest_url":""},"distribution":{"make_chrome_default_for_user":true},download":{"directory_upgrade":true,"extensions_to_open":""},"extensions":{"alerts":{"initialized":true},"autoupdate":{"last_check":"13007172271742000","next_check":"13007190513806000"},"blacklistupdate":{"lastpingday":"13007116789041000","version":"0.0.0.141"},"chrome_url_overrides":{"bookmarks":["chrome-extension://eemcgdkfndhakfknompkggombfjjjeno/main.html"],"newtab":["chrome-extension://ijblflkdjdopkpdgllkmlbgcffjbnfda/popup.html","chrome-extension://pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc/Search/NewTabPages/html/new_tab.html","chrome-extension://ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda/Search/NewTabPages/html/new_tab.html"]},"last_chrome_version":"25.0.1364.152","settings":{"aakhlmakppmkkmfkoibponkmmpgpmjgl":{"blacklist":true},"aandpgohbohmlknpjbblpmoladhoochg":{"blacklist":true},"abciiempgohamehppammbkhkicmkgkob":{"blacklist":true},"abfclfmhaemoockhhinpplncjehfpdbd":{"blacklist":true},"acmpfcamncegnhjdeiodgilikjafcamg":{"blacklist":true},"acomnmbomlajgjbcijkflekoojdfcldj":{"blacklist":true},"aconhjfogglfnkjhkjipaifepjklolog":{"blacklist":true},"aebfkgcamgnimcbnbiopgdakknjgggnm":{"blacklist":true},"aemcjbfajnnmhblifaejadoecfoaebld":{"blacklist":true},"afenhmponmfmdmbmccbmglppcmjhmhmh":{"blacklist":true},"aglmapjbjphdidmnileogpjkgpdoliep":{"blacklist":true},"agmhonoepgcnakccfpidhjehlocaeaaj":{"blacklist":true},"agodbcffjkjcnceklapkjfcmkfepmbgm":{"blacklist":true},"ahfgeienlihckogmohjhadlkjgocpleb":{"active_permissions":{"api":["appNotifications","management","webstorePrivate"]},"app_launcher_ordinal":"n","creation_flags":1,"from_bookmark":false,"from_webstore":false,"install_time":"13006704222943750","location":5,"manifest":{"app":{"launch":{"web_url":"hxxps://chrome.google.com/webstore"},"urls":["hxxps://chrome.google.com/webstore"]},"description":"Web Store","icons":{"128":"webstore_icon_128.png","16":"webstore_icon_16.png"},"key":"MIGfMA0GCSqGSIb3DQEBAQUAA4GNADCBiQKBgQCtl3tO0osjuzRsf6xtD2SKxPlTfuoy7AWoObysitBPvH5fE1NaAA1/2JkPWkVDhdLBWLaIBPYeXbzlHp3y4Vv/4XG+aN5qFE3z+1RU/NqkzVYHtIpVScf3DjTYtKVL66mzVGijSoAIwbFCC3LpGdaoe6Q1rSRDp76wR6jjFzsYwQIDAQAB","name":"Chrome Web Store","permissions":["appNotifications","webstorePrivate","management"],"version":"0.1"},"page_ordinal":"n","path":"C:\\Documents and Settings\\Administrator\\Local Settings\\Application Data\\Google\\Chrome\\Application\\25.0.1364.97\\resources\\web_store","was_installed_by_default":false},"ahjfgnikolodijnpakeknpilnemojlhc":{"blacklist":true},"aieglpnmmhleoenpbmfaffppfomgjmba":{"blacklist":true},"aieihijcjcccdiepockaiekhpflicdii":{"blacklist":true},"aifmjmboebdkdelpjenakhaodgneempp":{"blacklist":true},"ajlkjjdbgcjdiklbcomhnfghjigfccoh":{"blacklist":true},"akadaakimgegecohlifeejdnnjbnobop":{"blacklist":true},"akbdojiajlefghcdclgkgmbbljamgehd":{"blacklist":true},"alcbnnpmipohgdllkkglhkbncijplago":{"blacklist":true},"aldalonecchncedclgcndcndgilaclnk":{"blacklist":true},"alfahpoknocfdebmiclonikapcnljlob":{"blacklist":true},"aljdncnajablgppdcfbehhmidlmbndda":{"blacklist":true},"amfgdngndpfldigimkcindjalokfnmem":{"blacklist":true},"amoobcjlpgloocplpikcldcpjjdnoeii":{"blacklist":true},"anmjpohfnlopdfaojooicpemopnliimn":{"blacklist":true},"aofechiiopolnegcjcddgedjabmkemhf":{"blacklist":true},"aojicjocmihiopalnhjikigammkhgckb":{"blacklist":true},"apdebchnkegjokdjplmfmepcdgneemhe":{"blacklist":true},"apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf":{"ack_external":true,"active_permissions":{"api":["background","clipboardRead","clipboardWrite","notifications","unlimitedStorage"]},"app_launcher_ordinal":"t","from_bookmark":false,"from_webstore":true,"granted_permissions":{"api":["background","clipboardRead","clipboardWrite","notifications","unlimitedStorage"]},"install_time":"12999453606179500","lastpingday":"13007116788510000","location":1,"manifest":{"app":{"launch":{"web_url":"hxxps://drive.google.com/?usp=chrome_app"},"urls":["hxxp://docs.google.com/","hxxp://drive.google.com/","hxxps://docs.google.com/","hxxps://drive.google.com/"]},"background":{"allow_js_access":false},"current_locale":"en_US","default_locale":"en_US","description":"Google Drive: create, share and keep all your stuff in one place.","icons":{"128":"128.png"},"key":"MIGfMA0GCSqGSIb3DQEBAQUAA4GNADCBiQKBgQDIl5KlKwL2TSkntkpY3naLLz5jsN0YwjhZyObcTOK6Nda4Ie21KRqZau9lx5SHcLh7pE2/S9OiArb+na2dn7YK5EvH+aRXS1ec3uxVlBhqLdnleVgwgwlg5fH95I52IeHcoeK6pR4hW/Nv39GNlI/Uqk6O6GBCCsAxYrdxww9BiQIDAQAB","manifest_version":2,"name":"Google Drive","offline_enabled":true,"options_page":"hxxps://drive.google.com/settings","permissions":["background","clipboardRead","clipboardWrite","notifications","unlimitedStorage"],"update_url":"hxxp://clients2.google.com/service/update2/crx","version":"6.3"},"page_ordinal":"n","path":"apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\\6.3_0","state":1,"was_installed_by_default":true},"apdmgffkfhjfeejmbjidennfjdkmmmbl":{"blacklist":true},"aphncaagnlabkeipnbbicmcahnamibgb":{"blacklist":true},"bandboadndbkchlpicmfkpoedgnocblf":{"blacklist":true},"bcddmcejgphfgofbpoocakaeapfomlek":{"blacklist":true},"bckhfnghfdponbaldednpnljadgfjecj":{"blacklist":true},"bdgijcibmhjjccgbdohofncdjcophknj":{"blacklist":true},"bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl":{"ack_external":true,"active_permissions":{"api":["bookmarks","contextMenus","cookies","geolocation","history","idle","management","notifications","plugin","tabs","unlimitedStorage","webNavigation","webRequest","webRequestBlocking","webRequestInternal"],"explicit_host":["chrome://favicon/*","hxxp://*/*","hxxps://*/*"],"scriptable_host":["hxxp://*/*","hxxp://cap1.conduit-apps.com/Apps/jdownloader/jdController.html*","hxxps://*/*","hxxps://cap1.conduit-apps.com/Apps/jdownloader/jdController.html*"]},"creation_flags":1,"disable_reasons":16,"from_bookmark":false,"from_webstore":false,"install_time":"13007172309065000","location":3,"manifest":{"background_page":"Controller.html","browser_action":{"default_icon":"634419249254350497.png","default_title":"WhiteSmoke US Community Toolbar","popup":"js/popup/view/popup.html"},"chrome_url_overrides":{"newtab":"Search/NewTabPages/html/new_tab.html"},"content_scripts":[{"all_frames":false,"js":["js/everypage_early.js"],"matches":["hxxp://*/*","hxxps://*/*"],"run_at":"document_start"},{"all_frames":true,"js":["js/clicksHandler.js"],"matches":["hxxp://*/*","hxxps://*/*"],"run_at":"document_start"},{"all_frames":false,"js":["js/compatibility/compatibility.start.js","js/compatibility/match.sb.js","js/compatibility/compatibility.start.sb.js"],"matches":["hxxp://*/*","hxxps://*/*"],"run_at":"document_start"},{"all_frames":true,"css":["css/ctbmain.css"],"js":["js/contentScript.js","js/API/component/view/BrowserCompApi.js","js/compatibility/compatibility.end.js"],"matches":["hxxp://*/*","hxxps://*/*"],"run_at":"document_end"},{"all_frames":true,"js":["js/jdAPIext.js"],"matches":["hxxp://cap1.conduit-apps.com/Apps/jdownloader/jdController.html*","hxxps://cap1.conduit-apps.com/Apps/jdownloader/jdController.html*"],"run_at":"document_end"},{"all_frames":true,"css":["css/ctbmain.css"],"matches":["hxxp://*/*","hxxps://*/*"],"run_at":"document_end"}],"description":"Delivers all our best apps to your browser.","icons":{"128":"634419250214552712.png","16":"634419250214552712.png","48":"634419250214103522.png"},"key":"MIGfMA0GCSqGSIb3DQEBAQUAA4GNADCBiQKBgQC4+5Jq1q0gvgX+fpW42rXEenSdZNAwbRqGRUIyA9Xzx7K8ebxebQpO6/1Qm/j8zcIg3yuHALJEQ3ETrXJ6G0kuZ0ORrF/vKIctBBMpzcLsdn9nQCA8AoTrCjs4PREW5C4SlxlNbV4I6U6NVS7SSI6TzRZPXmZNTtPFDqHQHL/uIQIDAQAB","name":"WhiteSmoke US","options_page":"options.html","permissions":["tabs","hxxp://*/*","hxxps://*/*","notifications","management","unlimitedStorage","bookmarks","contextMenus","cookies","geolocation","history","idle","webRequest","webRequestBlocking","webNavigation","chrome://favicon/*"],"plugins":[{"path":"plugins/ChromeApproveTBPlugin.dll","public":true}],"update_url":"hxxp://autoupdate.chromewebtb.conduit-services.com/?productId=CT3198785&extensionData=<extension_data>","version":"2.3.19.11"},"path":"bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\\2.3.19.11_0","state":0,"was_installed_by_default":false},"benclngoadbppljglhphhnfknoppmjoa":{"blacklist":true},"bhdkpmneahdelgdgfhddianklldfoell":{"blacklist":true},"bhmahaiplmeodpakkcchmolaihbhkpdl":{"blacklist":true},"biiponhbbifajapmbggbgaepiedinifm":{"blacklist":true},"bilgncckogfgfipdlejkffnbkgjkmflh":{"blacklist":true},"bioeopenmokdgbekbgpgnacecjmpckbb":{"blacklist":true},"bjihddggcgnblgojnmhpnngonofbnkaj":{"blacklist":true},"bkhafliomebnpccanacmlfaemgfiofko":{"blacklist":true},"bkkchglolnigbfncnbnnbhhempjkdpkf":{"blacklist":true},"bkplhcigeaiiliajeehehiikokgocbhb":{"blacklist":true},"bldgnkigdcpgnbfehgbameigoohecdfl":{"blacklist":true},"blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo":{"ack_external":true,"active_permissions":{"api":["appNotifications"]},"app_launcher_ordinal":"y","from_bookmark":true,"from_webstore":true,"granted_permissions":{"api":["appNotifications"]},"install_time":"12999451900177625","lastpingday":"13007116788510000","location":1,"manifest":{"app":{"launch":{"container":"tab","web_url":"hxxp://www.youtube.com/"},"web_content":{"enabled":true,"origin":"hxxp://www.youtube.com"}},"current_locale":"en_US","default_locale":"en","description":"The world's most popular online video community.","icons":{"128":"128.png"},"key":"MIGfMA0GCSqGSIb3DQEBAQUAA4GNADCBiQKBgQDC/HotmFlyuz5FaHaIbVBhhL4BwbcUtsfWwzgUMpZt5ZsLB2nW/Y5xwNkkPANYGdVsJkT2GPpRRIKBO5QiJ7jPMa3EZtcZHpkygBlQLSjMhdrAKevpKgIl6YTkwzNvExY6rzVDzeE9zqnIs33eppY4S5QcoALMxuSWlMKqgFQjHQIDAQAB","name":"YouTube","permissions":["appNotifications"],"update_url":"hxxp://clients2.google.com/service/update2/crx","version":"4.2.5"},"page_ordinal":"n","path":"blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\\4.2.5_0","state":1,"was_installed_by_default":true},"bndahdijlcnncjbpammoedeapmlobllc":{"blacklist":true},"bnffnggkphadlnoopcoakdnkellnifjp":{"blacklist":true},"boaoagnmpennjoigkkmnjhecapibhfko":{"blacklist":true},"boclfockfmgcppbajihcgajhpggaakgl":{"blacklist":true},"bokkificjhapflinbdejegngffgkcgfe":{"blacklist":true},"caphkimknlmnhpjoneddiaakmcaajagb":{"blacklist":true},"cbbbpmlnlpnjojeplppgeilanlihoojg":{"blacklist":true},"cbbjhegipokkofhhicbckicchjpcpeni":{"blacklist":true},"cbhhdkemlehgodemcigfabmcdnohhhef":{"blacklist":true},"cbjlfaogacjpkplebfbijaakaifoflno":{"blacklist":true},"cdffambbknckedcpgkbicjeaohmnhncp":{"ack_external":true,"active_permissions":{"api":["contextMenus","cookies","management","notifications","storage","tabs"],"explicit_host":["hxxp://*/*","hxxps://*/*"],"scriptable_host":["hxxp://*/*","hxxps://*/*"]},"from_bookmark":false,"from_webstore":false,"granted_permissions":{"api":["contextMenus","cookies","management","notifications","storage","tabs"],"explicit_host":["hxxp://*/*","hxxps://*/*"],"scriptable_host":["hxxp://*/*","hxxps://*/*"]},"install_time":"13006704222919750","lastpingday":"13007116788510000","location":1,"manifest":{"background":{"page":"background.html"},"content_scripts":[{"all_frames":true,"js":["content.js"],"matches":["hxxp://*/*","hxxps://*/*"],"run_at":"document_end"}],"description":"","key":"MIGfMA0GCSqGSIb3DQEBAQUAA4GNADCBiQKBgQDZIu4U04dqQ96CG4Lfww6YHg450tY6EUYcv6K52T7Tb8TLx2npYoeSPMf80/ipQvZPxFbE4vIbSSB+NzyyVCYfI/YLFtvsIlyr5K5kLWkxnDED2wXK6ZdVdawyaMWfCy7OxBqh7lUtkPucmlNwdN7csDBQaiq2chhzE7OGVi2omwIDAQAB","manifest_version":2,"name":"Zoomex","permissions":["hxxp://*/*","hxxps://*/*","tabs","cookies","management","notifications","contextMenus","storage"],"version":"3.2"},"path":"cdffambbknckedcpgkbicjeaohmnhncp\\1","state":1,"was_installed_by_default":false},"cdogaeccgljmkecjmoedambgiekkllij":{"blacklist":true},"cedclbokcakighlpbnbhfjffdjeihfdp":{"blacklist":true},"cekdjgnecpoooikhmceokdhojckkkhmh":{"blacklist":true},"cepfogmgfkddnllaopgknbdfkceejmhk":{"blacklist":true},"cfbdodejdeejbkffcmiaknpmojjeibpn":{"blacklist":true},"cfnfobbpdaccoljfahpmfjdmbfmmkeof":{"blacklist":true},"cfogpbanfnocakdckmgafapdlmclpiln":{"blacklist":true},"cgnegjfmdfenjojhjffejinpnpoglmlh":{"blacklist":true},"cgnkbnaiipmfbakpmhllalggoepniemh":{"blacklist":true},"cidnoinjdbalndcidafahfnoeehfblfl":{"blacklist":true},"cihlkpohodpdkdnfalhdkhhlhmhffmbe":{"blacklist":true},"cjhklhdjonhcohlacgggcbklpnldleck":{"blacklist":true},"cjohbbapkbkkhpohinffggbphnhoblea":{"blacklist":true},"ckckpgefkpjfopjppjfcikppehdhceah":{"blacklist":true},"ckphhghhpjbfddcgkpfbelfeojcciglo":{"blacklist":true},"clapnamcglekekmamicmbahkghdcjaeh":{"blacklist":true},"clfhanhcjmgjnbpjfopldmnabimhmcmp":{"blacklist":true},"cmjphjljejnfgdbkdgdlclaabimpknna":{"blacklist":true},"cmlokmkdolieoaoddlfhaidnlmiadhik":{"blacklist":true},"cmnfphnmpedeolmelllmgkghmjcnlajp":{"blacklist":true},"cnimdnlablahacgompaahbgohcokcclp":{"blacklist":true},"cniodhfhdiidogekcjkplecimemfocpn":{"blacklist":true},"coajchbkdbfhmhbgcjepiofllfjjcpfp":{"blacklist":true},"coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf":{"ack_external":true,"active_bit":false,"app_launcher_ordinal":"x","from_bookmark":true,"from_webstore":true,"install_time":"12999451893346625","last_active_pingday":"12999427201188250","lastpingday":"13007116788510000","location":1,"manifest":{"app":{"launch":{"web_url":"hxxp://www.google.com/webhp?source=search_app"},"urls":["*://www.google.com/search","*://www.google.com/webhp","*://www.google.com/imgres"]},"current_locale":"en_US","default_locale":"en","description":"The fastest way to search the web.","icons":{"128":"128.png","16":"16.png","32":"32.png","48":"48.png"},"key":"MIGfMA0GCSqGSIb3DQEBAQUAA4GNADCBiQKBgQDIiso3Loy5VJHL40shGhUl6it5ZG55XB9q/2EX6aa88jAxwPutbCgy5d9bm1YmBzLfSgpX4xcpgTU08ydWbd7b50fbkLsqWl1mRhxoqnN01kuNfv9Hbz9dWWYd+O4ZfD3L2XZs0wQqo0y6k64n+qeLkUMd1MIhf6MR8Xz1SOA8pwIDAQAB","name":"Google Search","update_url":"hxxp://clients2.google.com/service/update2/crx","version":"0.0.0.19"},"page_ordinal":"n","path":"coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\\0.0.0.19_0","state":1,"was_installed_by_default":true},"copjbedljgpkaakkmbhgkpoaadeahido":{"blacklist":true},"cpiiakoibaohkfoaijaigdnocfolnmll":{"blacklist":true},"dadcalgappognjbjpalfophhcfakoeac":{"blacklist":true},"danapgfidmepmcfbjjacceiaiiioieio":{"blacklist":true},"dbanhghadfmjndnjmmejdgfdmgidlbpm":{"blacklist":true},"dbiblcmlcgdjjbdpbmbcpineegngkiip":{"blacklist":true},"dbmdicehacbaohlockjgdglcobimmjkh":{"blacklist":true},"dcfefnkefopibnlcjhjcfegckhanekld":{"blacklist":true},"dejippphmhbpgckbhdidnjmdcpfccbaj":{"blacklist":true},"deocpjmfifplhepinpkmpinpnbiemfje":{"blacklist":true},"deonbedlmakdddidplniclflladdjoep":{"blacklist":true},"dfafokiagoiocidlpglcanjkcdbdnioi":{"blacklist":true},"dfoegfajplmijblljfancdapbdaopebb":{"blacklist":true},"dgaehaeahdegbdlenicbmkbakhdgoeml":{"blacklist":true},"dgcfmgdfbfbgcpbendbhbkfjppboebed":{"blacklist":true},"dgkemngdheppgohkjjelnkjmdeimmfml":{"blacklist":true},"dhclobcklknojliojkkclgjndemadnig":{"blacklist":true},"dibljdngacjhpccjckmlmeklpgjeinjd":{"blacklist":true},"dieckmbeafcedhihaiadnaanclccfihd":{"granted_permissions":{"api":["tabs","cookies","notifications","contextMenus","webNavigation","webRequest","webRequestBlocking","unlimitedStorage","webRequestInternal"],"explicit_host":["hxxp://*/*","hxxps://*/*"],"scriptable_host":["hxxp://*/*","hxxps://*/*"]},"location":1,"manifest":{"background_page":"background.html","content_scripts":[{"all_frames":true,"js":["js/lib/logging.js","js/lib/reports.js","js/lib/xhr.js","js/api/cookie.js","js/api/message.js","js/lib/async_api.js","js/lib/app_api.js"],"matches":["hxxp://*/*","hxxps://*/*"],"run_at":"document_start"}],"description":"Deal Spy","icons":{"128":"icons/icon128.png","16":"icons/icon16.png","48":"icons/icon48.png"},"key":"MIGfMA0GCSqGSIb3DQEBAQUAA4GNADCBiQKBgQDHP59v+bemp8i23Grxpw69t7yJSdeSnS8yuqbSac157JAcLO8EPVP2XUOur5cca1cNsmhttrMhZ0gZw5VaU0uNTIGzW5YvRQpvE1Afgahfu2Di8tBKF8ehKk8eB24TwhJY6WAiZotSZPfKXculx+gcyP/CFFenqlz36l4z0Pka1QIDAQAB","manifest_version":1,"name":"Deal Spy","permissions":["hxxp://*/*","hxxps://*/*","tabs","cookies","notifications","contextMenus","webNavigation","webRequest","webRequestBlocking","unlimitedStorage"],"update_url":"hxxps://crossrider.cotssl.net/plugin/chrome/update/26276.xml","version":"1.22.5"},"path":"dieckmbeafcedhihaiadnaanclccfihd\\1.22.5_0","state":1},"digmihafmlfkgdbjjdgbcojghcgcoeoa":{"blacklist":true},"diinokaoicgobepmadnmedlhdfnpehcj":{"blacklist":true},"dinhjcapnfbffhiihdlnbdfjdjjfhcbk":{"blacklist":true},"djnahdkbfgnhgpakidinfonfcjbagkgp":{"blacklist":true},"djpnjilhooodipllnjedjeiabkboakok":{"blacklist":true},"dkhkecikbdfpoiopnnpoeglbdphgflmf":{"blacklist":true},"dlobhinihbmedmheccecfnkcadpehmbf":{"blacklist":true},"dmabikjmolgegjajdhmgpmgffajlmmkb":{"blacklist":true},"dmhgenmamfphbclmhdgmffajkfommkom":{"blacklist":true},"dmhjdbigobajgnfoabodjgmcdgoeoljm":{"blacklist":true},"dmkdhgkknhnfpdjeicefnpmhcpbimden":{"blacklist":true},"dnemhlkdpajbbniphgkgceplmnkfnhfo":{"blacklist":true},"doneghboglgnflpdicnkaojmmljgejkj":{"blacklist":true},"dpaphgcjeeochbiafgbochohgmpcmlbj":{"blacklist":true},"dpgenihgggagjjggfocjceeobjkadcbc":{"blacklist":true},"dpmloehicimdjkibmobhmpgdndgbcced":{"blacklist":true},"ebdcdchjcndpjhehacedepnggfdbfkpn":{"blacklist":true},"ebhdpnhjbfkchfamjcpebpeddhhicnab":{"blacklist":true},"echjhfifjidfhoappglfmoffcpmpkigb":{"blacklist":true},"echngajnlpjeacbanjejlhcajjfoedcc":{"blacklist":true},"ecinfbhalenfhdhnljmkglajfjjfehoj":{"blacklist":true},"edmnikahahfkfilbbjbdoiabnghbkmjc":{"blacklist":true},"eemcgdkfndhakfknompkggombfjjjeno":{"active_permissions":{"api":["bookmarks","bookmarkManagerPrivate","systemPrivate","tabs"],"explicit_host":["chrome://favicon/*","chrome://resources/*"]},"creation_flags":1,"from_bookmark":false,"from_webstore":false,"install_time":"13006704222941750","location":5,"manifest":{"chrome_url_overrides":{"bookmarks":"main.html"},"content_security_policy":"object-src 'none'; script-src chrome://resources 'self'","description":"Bookmark Manager","incognito":"split","key":"MIGfMA0GCSqGSIb3DQEBAQUAA4GNADCBiQKBgQDQcByy+eN9jzazWF/DPn7NW47sW7lgmpk6eKc0BQM18q8hvEM3zNm2n7HkJv/R6fU+X5mtqkDuKvq5skF6qqUF4oEyaleWDFhd1xFwV7JV+/DU7bZ00w2+6gzqsabkerFpoP33ZRIw7OviJenP0c0uWqDWF8EGSyMhB3txqhOtiQIDAQAB","manifest_version":2,"name":"Bookmark Manager","permissions":["bookmarks","bookmarkManagerPrivate","systemPrivate","tabs","chrome://favicon/","chrome://resources/"],"version":"0.1"},"path":"C:\\Documents and Settings\\Administrator\\Local Settings\\Application Data\\Google\\Chrome\\Application\\25.0.1364.97\\resources\\bookmark_manager","was_installed_by_default":false},"efbeabpbbkahnnjalakldjfhljboclkf":{"blacklist":true},"efhjelcghjkfigiagdfbfilndaffpmdj":{"blacklist":true},"efnaljpgehfilpmkhobibbjceeeondmn":{"blacklist":true},"egljdhfnbjahogjahnigfnbpidlmdagi":{"blacklist":true},"ehgoiaffgjoinpkllmmnikghgpghnabc":{"blacklist":true},"ehmjnpjodmgeocfphkjjnheiheehcoid":{"blacklist":true},"ehomcoocpagnlcakcbecdaknmacmedld":{"blacklist":true},"eiflkkehgogioennialfbilppmegcpoa":{"blacklist":true},"eihjeehdobnpkonebmpanonopghepfle":{"blacklist":true},"eijbdinddjecmebnlienfoijpjjobkjh":{"blacklist":true},"ejakhnjbomgngodiidgbkapjgbdckhnh":{"blacklist":true},"ejijgghlncnaphklndknkbkclebfboca":{"blacklist":true},"ejlekamipdcfcfpgfepjmklllbpeecaj":{"blacklist":true},"ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda":{"ack_external":true,"active_permissions":{"api":["bookmarks","contextMenus","cookies","geolocation","history","idle","management","notifications","plugin","tabs","unlimitedStorage","webNavigation","webRequest","webRequestBlocking","webRequestInternal"],"explicit_host":["chrome://favicon/*","hxxp://*/*","hxxps://*/*"],"scriptable_host":["hxxp://*/*","hxxps://*/*"]},"creation_flags":1,"disable_reasons":16,"from_bookmark":false,"from_webstore":false,"install_time":"13007172300134000","location":3,"manifest":{"background_page":"js/chromeBackStage.html","chrome_url_overrides":{"newtab":"Search/NewTabPages/html/new_tab.html"},"content_scripts":[{"all_frames":true,"js":["js/bcview.js"],"matches":["hxxp://*/*","hxxps://*/*"],"run_at":"document_start"},{"all_frames":false,"js":["js/verlyEarly.js"],"matches":["hxxp://*/*","hxxps://*/*"],"run_at":"document_start"},{"all_frames":false,"js":["js/contentScript.js"],"matches":["hxxp://*/*","hxxps://*/*"],"run_at":"document_end"},{"all_frames":true,"js":["js/navigationHandler.js"],"matches":["hxxp://*/*","hxxps://*/*"],"run_at":"document_end"},{"all_frames":false,"js":["js/match.js"],"matches":["hxxp://*/*","hxxps://*/*"],"run_at":"document_start"},{"all_frames":false,"js":["js/compatibility.start.js"],"matches":["hxxp://*/*","hxxps://*/*"],"run_at":"document_start"},{"all_frames":false,"js":["js/compatibility.end.js"],"matches":["hxxp://*/*","hxxps://*/*"],"run_at":"document_end"}],"current_locale":"en_US","default_locale":"en","description":"uTorrentControl_v2","icons":{"128":"634520779497696087.png","16":"634520779497696087.png","48":"634520779497696087.png"},"key":"MIGfMA0GCSqGSIb3DQEBAQUAA4GNADCBiQKBgQDoWNdGwwDJ3ARyxBj+m7GshFiyDVdIU1I4WTa67X/At0ZpAi5Y44uYAk1RR6ErY3ObHO6jf1MhsykNC+bp3yi2jfEYrcleazx3ELy/93UhdokmSeP++kjpVlvPX4ttojEr3huOxCiE/7GCUrnrZ8PXx1poncIeibL9zn16O5ZGMQIDAQAB","name":"uTorrentControl_v2","permissions":["tabs","hxxp://*/*","hxxps://*/*","notifications","management","unlimitedStorage","bookmarks","contextMenus","cookies","geolocation","history","idle","webNavigation","chrome://favicon/*","webRequest","webRequestBlocking"],"plugins":[{"path":"plugins/ConduitChromeApiPlugin.dll","public":true},{"path":"plugins/np-cwmp.dll","public":true},{"path":"plugins/ChromeApproveTBPlugin.dll","public":true}],"update_url":"hxxp://autoupdate.chromewebtb.conduit-services.com/sb/?productId=CT3220468&extensionData=<extension_data>","version":"10.14.253.3"},"path":"ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\\10.14.253.3_0","state":0,"was_installed_by_default":false},"elcaigjcaijbfpjngaekbblphmfjdhfo":{"blacklist":true},"emcdpbapjmnjgoannclkongdfboaabho":{"blacklist":true},"ennkphjdgehloodpbhlhldgbnhmacadg":{"active_permissions":{"api":["app.currentWindowInternal","app.runtime","app.window"],"explicit_host":["chrome://settings-frame/*"]},"app_launcher_ordinal":"yn","creation_flags":1,"events":["app.runtime.onLaunched"],"from_bookmark":false,"from_webstore":false,"install_time":"13006704222945750","location":5,"manifest":{"app":{"background":{"scripts":["settings_app.js"]}},"description":"Settings","display_in_launcher":true,"display_in_new_tab_page":false,"icons":{"128":"settings_app_icon_128.png","16":"settings_app_icon_16.png","32":"settings_app_icon_32.png","48":"settings_app_icon_48.png"},"key":"MIGfMA0GCSqGSIb3DQEBAQUAA4GNADCBiQKBgQDoVDPGX6fvKPVVgc+gnkYlGqHuuapgFDyKhsy4z7UzRLO/95zXPv8h8e5EacqbAQJLUbP6DERH5jowyNEYVxq9GJyntJMwP1ejvoz/52hnY3CCGGCmttmKzzpp5zwLuq3iZf8bslwywfflNUYtaCFSDa0TtrBZz0aOPrAAd/AhNwIDAQAB","manifest_version":2,"name":"Settings","permissions":["chrome://settings-frame/"],"version":"0.1"},"page_ordinal":"n","path":"C:\\Documents and Settings\\Administrator\\Local Settings\\Application Data\\Google\\Chrome\\Application\\25.0.1364.97\\resources\\settings_app","running":false,"was_installed_by_default":false},"eofejpelggimkodeojpeojnbijgiglgh":{"blacklist":true},"eopmhecjnginkckggjmhombbopmkjpam":{"blacklist":true},"epbmnbdplhcomkedpjfceakddnbgfjmf":{"blacklist":true},"fafoohpbicgbcejffcplajonhhooddle":{"blacklist":true},"fbhiehmngojjcmljddjmgpmcockbccmo":{"blacklist":true},"fbjjhbijaiopkcdolheliknnjlkaekeb":{"blacklist":true},"fbmgoajoadbjhoachcdiplofcblaihdc":{"blacklist":true},"fcfepemfihgibdacjlnlecebknaaepmj":{"blacklist":true},"fclheclkknbgfndeahkfdomollhmfkcn":{"blacklist":true},"ffgfbfakpcnngelphjnppokmoicdollk":{"blacklist":true},"fhlkffpjoajppmhcakbkjndbjfljccpi":{"blacklist":true},"fiapkdjniadkodmdibdnchoifkpfoiid":{"blacklist":true},"fibgploapkhokkbncddlkcmbmiengcfp":{"blacklist":true},"fihepkmlkmciffbhijldnpmifhbkiinp":{"blacklist":true},"fiiblakkkkgeljngobmpeljjapemenhi":{"blacklist":true},"fjhfnfakmfcejgmfkmnapemgblmehppf":{"blacklist":true},"fjjeecfjmgfnleghoellhldedkaocjfc":{"blacklist":true},"fjpofaghniailakahnhkjjfbfonpfglo":{"blacklist":true},"flalbhkmnijcnpialgakicllnabckmhi":{"blacklist":true},"fleljamdchegbjeiipbnmiebnhgheeld":{"blacklist":true},"flmmgcfcpbfddenepkfmgfpbaceolcoe":{"blacklist":true},"fmcccidacjgnfiafddkngmeolkoiihil":{"blacklist":true},"fmonlemffgbabjifjfaoamdflijecdbk":{"blacklist":true},"fngolbdmkneakeaoiieafkilnogbocda":{"blacklist":true},"fnhcgnmfccojojojacgeiaaeacefdohb":{"blacklist":true},"fnkaadkanmfgpfbmdcllhjdgmdbgljpi":{"blacklist":true},"fnnmbghphdnmmjdapccfobgjemjadeli":{"blacklist":true},"fnoadkjdjfgafomgmablhmffooijcfbn":{"blacklist":true},"foenbafkkmajnmfnlcmejonkfaipdmme":{"blacklist":true},"fomljmklmcefndkgpakgifbiiidgbjej":{"blacklist":true},"fommcgokigkhmnhlhlkckfjhefnmfohd":{"blacklist":true},"fopgndklnkecillfbdmfknhmadmenikm":{"blacklist":true},"fpbippbofbmgmbojjmgfcifpmdaelcmd":{"blacklist":true},"fpbkafpphnhlpakobppekmkebmbhkoco":{"blacklist":true},"fpjdackpllilinpkgmhkpidkanmccblc":{"blacklist":true},"fpmajanjndhgpifbcbnklbiehgnpkgmf":{"blacklist":true},"fpoajjnnpmledpmohlgpgbmlhbgkgahg":{"blacklist":true},"fpokembamndopkflopmplkklbdngnknd":{"blacklist":true},"gaicmfjflflabagobdiodejfpjikheeo":{"blacklist":true},"gandihaiobadcggbfkhpbkocmiemjlnf":{"blacklist":true},"gbenikfjhilhpgagllmfgggdjaflbmbi":{"blacklist":true},"gchbiabnbdikkgfhnkclecjncojnkmhb":{"blacklist":true},"gdggdkkjecogagaffaemnbfmllcoihjp":{"blacklist":true},"geggofhlfbcmanadhknllmlajiafopoh":{"blacklist":true},"gekkhpjigmckhgmgngadbeknekgpgolb":{"blacklist":true},"gfjfhihpkmehdmblhfaikkipeplpdcla":{"blacklist":true},"gfmmoiakbmdohkgeoekiokjgljcminig":{"blacklist":true},"gfngfjfcpjomkalffgdamglddjaoiohn":{"blacklist":true},"ggkpicnfnljflddbdoeeaajjgepapcbf":{"blacklist":true},"ghgphbmpcfgkfneodjpbdanmdoemklio":{"blacklist":true},"ghmaokcegalalefnhlfcnjhnpdbanjkj":{"blacklist":true},"gifglngcdbggmlgkcombebegdaoknkho":{"blacklist":true},"gjkbghdignnlcknknflbigpammebiolo":{"blacklist":true},"gjmhdmobkhfhkpfmfegnkkimlamjdldi":{"blacklist":true},"gkhbgnodbilglgholifcjdblbgdaieah":{"blacklist":true},"gkjeccpmibljcfpfapfljciimedljpnm":{"blacklist":true},"gkjmgdpdndoaiholejnmdbbpdaafahmm":{"blacklist":true},"glhhlafadlhkgbklgbjnmblfhnkfknbm":{"blacklist":true},"gmghjgfdialcnhadahmjefeflgnhcjeb":{"blacklist":true},"gnapdhmknipknfmhhnhdmhakdfhgeing":{"blacklist":true},"gncfgndgeoddelbfhlndhljnecoednaa":{"blacklist":true},"gngmkbiihflpghldjnbpemaicedhdddk":{"blacklist":true},"gobjcjhhebpjbmjdgmejhebbleadnceo":{"blacklist":true},"goedioiidkokkbobdnopnlnaaalniegm":{"blacklist":true},"gomkbnfeifchddfokcicibjnlgbolhol":{"blacklist":true},"gpdcodmabpgmncbkhpipakhehepmpopk":{"blacklist":true},"gpgehbjbkfhngdlfpfeokjgbkmmokjhe":{"blacklist":true},"gplgjmecjpbfcdikpbicknafcnfcidek":{"blacklist":true},"hbaajkahagmlkdekmbdabikbopdgpaac":{"blacklist":true},"hbdhabpmbbanaopgkbaondabkkepjfaf":{"blacklist":true},"hbmlheccjkodhfejcmblndjodllmnlnl":{"blacklist":true},"hcapokajkngndbglnfglpfdpoeidmpha":{"blacklist":true},"hcpndbchnlgojmnijaldkicigmihmdca":{"blacklist":true},"hdijkiondgomjpehfhopomicjbiodmcm":{"blacklist":true},"hdnbmmfjbblajkjkcaeofolgfnljpnim":{"blacklist":true},"hecijapnccjhonbmacmkmffooodfokoo":{"blacklist":true},"hefmoncdemhjembgbnkgglhlookbipdc":{"blacklist":true},"hfcgbiofoebieldldghfocjfnnajmpej":{"blacklist":true},"hfjpjodbolkmheaehcnmfhjakjileoof":{"blacklist":true},"hfpfbhnmbbigpmoodjemilggabklpopj":{"blacklist":true},"hgbaomphocgmdpmiohjclchaaljpaelp":{"blacklist":true},"hgboiaecclcbjphldpbgfgggcbihmnai":{"blacklist":true},"hgjgaeknhmidehalnmokomhpfhbfmpcm":{"blacklist":true},"hhbihfbjoifhhebcnchglobmkmapgjkm":{"blacklist":true},"hhfffemhgkginfafaoapljdllodppana":{"blacklist":true},"hhfiljkpjapjjphcocclhhaldpfkkjbi":{"blacklist":true},"hhjmkijkgojfifipdgmiemghfikbohcm":{"blacklist":true},"hhlgbfcfbkhlmajakkcjippgpcmejkko":{"blacklist":true},"hhmijgjhebgaehaaagcbakacoaoebccn":{"ack_external":true,"active_permissions":{"api":["contextMenus","cookies","management","notifications","storage","tabs"],"explicit_host":["hxxp://*/*","hxxps://*/*"],"scriptable_host":["hxxp://*/*","hxxps://*/*"]},"from_bookmark":false,"from_webstore":false,"granted_permissions":{"api":["contextMenus","cookies","management","notifications","storage","tabs"],"explicit_host":["hxxp://*/*","hxxps://*/*"],"scriptable_host":["hxxp://*/*","hxxps://*/*"]},"install_time":"13006704222919750","lastpingday":"13007116788510000","location":1,"manifest":{"background":{"page":"background.html"},"content_scripts":[{"all_frames":true,"js":["content.js"],"matches":["hxxp://*/*","hxxps://*/*"],"run_at":"document_end"}],"description":"","key":"MIGfMA0GCSqGSIb3DQEBAQUAA4GNADCBiQKBgQDOOdXy0oNWsrm6NF85VSOGi7GGqKeTV11rk1saAnXKBydev6mrZTIbMkzgOA2fFiv76fDDZaapEP01YH+IrAxJKbw/ZqeIsZjgCfFEv+JzViFgpGqY1txW5qNvGRvYG1URDyD6o1YWeurAMb40vsvVla8Vv5FraE4+a+m7i3kvUQIDAQAB","manifest_version":2,"name":"Zoomex","permissions":["hxxp://*/*","hxxps://*/*","tabs","cookies","management","notifications","contextMenus","storage"],"version":"3.2"},"path":"hhmijgjhebgaehaaagcbakacoaoebccn\\1","state":1,"was_installed_by_default":false},"hilncbjbdpnfepdidfchmdclhpnlegpj":{"blacklist":true},"hjkhligcnpfjhjlapmejaiaiigibofif":{"blacklist":true},"hjnigaibahdeadcdnpnommdehajodlhc":{"blacklist":true},"hkbgccpdcpbdckohbknjlamamelcnlki":{"blacklist":true},"hkjcejgfmaanpncnpoidgbhoikcaeepd":{"blacklist":true},"hkjfdgjkgpbbdmadbglcgljjjddkcdha":{"blacklist":true},"hmmoglffhpmacaacfbbmbbkcbdkjphnc":{"blacklist":true},"hnbcdmfeoldeppcbnnjmjkdofohaljbn":{"blacklist":true},"hncomkjbbkchfjelocejkbbflmjhlhfp":{"blacklist":true},"hnipgljcblpgnnojcfldehpeknhakbgj":{"blacklist":true},"hnkcpoijaeegompjgbjjhkdmljldaccg":{"blacklist":true},"hnnebfeppcbhhbhiifeaajgcjnkljlld":{"blacklist":true},"hnonhhpgjnjcjfbkjdpfbkfpaodcmncb":{"blacklist":true},"hpcdoodjfcmpcpkeendjnjkeinimhkih":{"blacklist":true},"hpibmhghjndideebpackbdlpncgkcppp":{"blacklist":true},"iablioliielnhdianpbiijaoncbmfend":{"blacklist":true},"iccblehkchfmjgfafjcpjlkjcponhdhl":{"blacklist":true},"icihfeaofpcfehanhbnjigdlpfahjlee":{"blacklist":true},"idbdlnkdnaodonmgnimcfelpngbmcpjk":{"blacklist":true},"iedogbkombgmapifenoojnmpcnjighfm":{"blacklist":true},"iemfpgbdjfoihicbocpbjppipdbfimeh":{"blacklist":true},"ifbkndkaolfbjjhnnhfmkbkoclpdkpli":{"blacklist":true},"ifeijfpkjckedpclgncedmgdiaoeahmk":{"blacklist":true},"igaajdmlejbjcbmpmnigopikfdaccdcm":{"blacklist":true},"igbaoknfddliiaoimhehfbkfekpmmfll":{"blacklist":true},"igghanohiioehififjoalfkdoicafjof":{"blacklist":true},"iggjepemmdkieakihpomccndhdfcljdp":{"blacklist":true},"igkdgkdiiolilocklmiolkpoohacojop":{"blacklist":true},"ihnembcpodnfgkafmiojebccomjekopm":{"blacklist":true},"iiiinekimabooeihccihfopoadcaaphn":{"blacklist":true},"ijblflkdjdopkpdgllkmlbgcffjbnfda":{"ack_external":true,"active_permissions":{"api":["tabs"],"explicit_host":["hxxp://*/*","hxxps://*/*"]},"creation_flags":1,"exclude_from_sideload_wipeout":true,"from_bookmark":false,"from_webstore":false,"install_time":"13006885069910751","location":3,"manifest":{"background":{"page":"background.html"},"chrome_url_overrides":{"newtab":"popup.html"},"content_security_policy":"script-src 'self' 'unsafe-eval'; object-src 'self'","description":"v9 default tab!","key":"MIGfMA0GCSqGSIb3DQEBAQUAA4GNADCBiQKBgQCEUQhDRkJXfggmiarzCMsMXQx9CNZuwhoPF0c3hpvCCJ9s/OGR6H7dAkYBxHBgR+45Nsq6dFzMZ3IXaOahQ3C2H9TOD9CRI4KZXZd7Vj0vfvQTwRtPRDv6/A/CkuhiM98eKlKzHYoS1iMruQtSrnOWqLTFTvUpKqjhis493+7z/QIDAQAB","manifest_version":2,"name":"v9","permissions":["tabs","hxxp://*/*","hxxps://*/*"],"update_url":"hxxp://t.xxx.com/download/chrome/update.xml","version":"2.0.1"},"path":"ijblflkdjdopkpdgllkmlbgcffjbnfda\\2.0.1_0","state":1,"was_installed_by_default":false},"ijecjbcgpblkacpijljpaienknanaloa":{"blacklist":true},"ijenlpgidnapbndonoinbkhekgjonojg":{"blacklist":true},"ijjmbbddenkbenbcfldgghhjgjmcnioo":{"blacklist":true},"ilhjicgcglhjigdehkcehjdokmkahbjl":{"blacklist":true},"iljfgjkppapinhcgonhjnipfppfmfedh":{"blacklist":true},"ilmknaabackgdbnkgbihgpgiopnlkjek":{"blacklist":true},"imfbomjbodpfgfhfahlgkkcllmhbelhk":{"blacklist":true},"imkffpjpdngdkpgadcmnlkhhmhdocijn":{"blacklist":true},"indfhnliadamglhalanplbajgenpjdml":{"blacklist":true},"iobnpmeeecphddicmhhmdjbnlbdhjlne":{"blacklist":true},"iomejadoamfilglofmeaffghddcgapmf":{"blacklist":true},"jabpdgllijbnknhkgjideeajfofafckp":{"blacklist":true},"jaejgaoiipdjjlbnapngknalafalbkej":{"blacklist":true},"jafnimahlamccccjbkhjjpeiipiedpik":{"blacklist":true},"janhdpmhnighonkkbkdpnljcoenpfkbh":{"blacklist":true},"jbfebbkjjmkcoldeaeelhpconkmgjhbg":{"blacklist":true},"jbmbiepnidbnhbbfdbgioomdkgnbcacj":{"blacklist":true},"jbnafcjbcfgejacaanogofkkehcomamp":{"blacklist":true},"jcdgjdiieiljkfkdcloehkohchhpekkn":{"ack_external":true,"active_permissions":{"api":["cookies"],"scriptable_host":["hxxp://*.facebook.com/*","hxxps://*.facebook.com/*"]},"creation_flags":1,"disable_reasons":16,"from_bookmark":false,"from_webstore":false,"install_time":"13007172301549000","location":3,"manifest":{"description":"We are in the process of shutting down SweetIM for Facebook. This functionality is no longer available for use on your Facebook page.","icons":{"128":"128.png","16":"16.png","48":"48.png"},"key":"MIGfMA0GCSqGSIb3DQEBAQUAA4GNADCBiQKBgQCMCuT713WyOTS+OzGSF6+vUL9o7Q4pSCdroHFA3zqgTkJyBsREdX/8Rng3+QZfB4ol4P1NYPQ1G+EXuVzC8yhrGd1C7E43AAQb2/ex4ihV/9hpKQ+B6VxnbFh2mDJYaLw99Fyo1iGImyhNoffFw997IRvG6YlPQn5HcUu0KtkL5wIDAQAB","manifest_version":2,"name":"SweetIM for Facebook","optional_permissions":["background"],"permissions":["cookies"],"update_url":"hxxp://www.sweetim.com/simgcbar/GCSocialUpdate.xml","version":"1.2.0.0"},"path":"jcdgjdiieiljkfkdcloehkohchhpekkn\\1.2.0.0_0","state":0,"was_installed_by_default":false},"jcmipejepoimfflnoapdmkdephgjinck":{"blacklist":true},"jddbdddmbfencninofcgnodekclofpaj":{"blacklist":true},"jdiakcmbpmcnniggjcmcjknnklpdlogc":{"blacklist":true},"jeehjhnmgohgpfpjneglogiholalkeip":{"blacklist":true},"jfalnphfjdoalcdhlnhdpekbmmopkgkj":{"blacklist":true},"jfhmafmjfdblceidmfdmoihamolaaeco":{"blacklist":true},"jfjagidcpadkoaonbogmbgfimmnefeie":{"blacklist":true},"jgdkappiifgomhgikcjbanhnmlekpeje":{"blacklist":true},"jgmpapdckakiohhebmeoemejibommimi":{"blacklist":true},"jgoljhcbgajhbhnchplgjdkknendhjnn":{"blacklist":true},"jhhabiomopkibeecgngiggmopkeofacl":{"blacklist":true},"jindbcpkhnnnjgcjgmkjedbibibiojjf":{"blacklist":true},"jiofcofpcbijcnlpekdkpmgjdppajbjb":{"blacklist":true},"jjnkfllhcgkgnfbekpnmoikpfihpjfli":{"blacklist":true},"jkihmglffmfjedfbpbpdbbimcodjbmdh":{"blacklist":true},"jkmhalpofmlfeglboejbchpoijnkmcgh":{"blacklist":true},"jljfnkmkkdkppfndippkedacgfkafped":{"blacklist":true},"jmbkhogpjgjpfjhpdikloblkbkljkgao":{"blacklist":true},"jmeanodbelbflfmnkfdjgpikmldgjjko":{"blacklist":true},"jmifipgdcllamghkhdplfjffkciekbgo":{"blacklist":true},"jpehgolpfgnknboibogccapmdcadjkbd":{"blacklist":true},"jpeijjbllejgmokmahkeommcodahoobm":{"blacklist":true},"jpgidahfcgiajlcbleeiaibpmmblcmnb":{"blacklist":true},"jpkdlckejfjidmplieobnhijmoiecbhl":{"blacklist":true},"kbipembkfhbdmkkkfbigmohilmknjnof":{"blacklist":true},"kcanfkmhccbaheheaackijegkclkaeic":{"blacklist":true},"kcfnnanmpghdnoompcfclakpacapnfbn":{"blacklist":true},"kcgplbmkmfcpngilmhjmebdgkkpbdemp":{"blacklist":true},"kdchmeaiapjkejkcbeclgjklemecieeg":{"blacklist":true},"kdcnnmifdmlmjffdgeieikcokcogpbej":{"blacklist":true},"kdfahjokahcbmecgaandpobmgiiknagf":{"blacklist":true},"kdjhalklkkcmodeicjiaekcgifkcepaf":{"blacklist":true},"kelcbonmemlciepjdmfcifnhloeammhj":{"blacklist":true},"kelljdoinjlkmkncffgadbebgpmlcang":{"blacklist":true},"kffhenjbibjnbnjhlkcdlmpeccpaohio":{"blacklist":true},"kgbkdabomfdpfoibliicpmibceaoohgh":{"blacklist":true},"kgdhnhadbnpeibkghaebmhmngobdafag":{"blacklist":true},"kgdkcodealpfjolmiagcogfbgmaamegh":{"blacklist":true},"kgdmldjagfciieddcnlhampgkajkpanc":{"blacklist":true},"kibgmcdcfmcglajcfbecilngejnfppjp":{"blacklist":true},"kiipngoehgkgkackngaidmhmnchfbmio":{"blacklist":true},"kincjchfokkeneeofpeefomkikfkiedl":{"blacklist":true},"kinhljbhjmcmoddhdoodekeklmjapjff":{"blacklist":true},"kkhomejdleoonmbdhcigkhkjcghngncf":{"blacklist":true},"kleaapgdkahaekcocmkbgfainbhihccj":{"blacklist":true},"kljhmdlkclaglodecegamnpioaflmage":{"blacklist":true},"kmlebjoghkhpapfhbdikannggmmffnco":{"blacklist":true},"kojkdbedffnppdoalcfkkeelbhbklhgp":{"blacklist":true},"kolbbghckjilleabphhgeggcgpfidofi":{"blacklist":true},"lambangeielkjcnmioccboaphdfcffib":{"blacklist":true},"lbaddolhebpnhdcdkicpcflhnfamcemn":{"blacklist":true},"lbficnmfealeidppcbgdcbemgfjodbkg":{"blacklist":true},"lceaiepehinnomgijphkmjccbigkljkj":{"blacklist":true},"lcfkojlnjnedeoepfemhdgkhiabkeadc":{"blacklist":true},"lcmpleboacinanffcdgenhhbkboclkjb":{"blacklist":true},"ldgfapfmnplpaohbbadnecegcpfkfall":{"blacklist":true},"ldmoahefokhfelhpbgfjpelcdbahdofk":{"blacklist":true},"leccghfplhenabeogpibljliijgapfgb":{"blacklist":true},"lfggokjjaanlfikbbapgnfemifmddalf":{"blacklist":true},"lgalokbapphhklmilicdefmgbjkcmldf":{"blacklist":true},"lgcnahanhlfpceencjmlehpfklokhojk":{"blacklist":true},"lhajoamjgchgljkdjigcgmmcehjkagan":{"blacklist":true},"likifpgnijjfbdegfepoalpamlgnfofi":{"blacklist":true},"liomofjeffddiiccaolcnllbhnipbkhe":{"blacklist":true},"ljcicfibknpmlcmcecddjlbgkejehhpa":{"blacklist":true},"ljeihpebkahejeacdalhkhmckmggppif":{"blacklist":true},"ljmjoloiepllcndinchenhomcdcgbgef":{"blacklist":true},"lkdimamelhbiijkiljlnedmhnnkkmlbl":{"blacklist":true},"lkfdchejjogilmloogbbjlnlpbhgjfab":{"blacklist":true},"lkhcbijhgfchgdmklonlobkfbcadbokg":{"blacklist":true},"lljnngafekbnkpdfophmcdlbfebcbcld":{"blacklist":true},"lmhdacagnmfmomeodbgmlghejdbmldge":{"blacklist":true},"lnahlgmhpghkhmafjppdidhcoaomipfg":{"blacklist":true},"lnbeebaenahmkbffnimghceldeeihfak":{"blacklist":true},"lncjcfkpannmofmpgdfoonkniofdnaba":{"blacklist":true},"lndempehphjoeimfchjflohpmhamiamf":{"blacklist":true},"lnjgjionmhobdfdegbciceafphgemjnc":{"blacklist":true},"lnlaeblencbjjjeaanegaldcjfekeled":{"blacklist":true},"lodollblmkailkkdiijmoccefdfjohgk":{"blacklist":true},"loggadfheaoeabmkgolecncpfdfioefa":{"blacklist":true},"lojppnndedobolgfepahepphhloediji":{"blacklist":true},"loldehkdjdncebfnncknlkdchjclifbn":{"blacklist":true},"lookpbabilcplifjdeifacodednpacmk":{"blacklist":true},"lpgiafapdmlapiokjnmpbbfkomiceoml":{"blacklist":true},"lplmcpcnhpbffpcfiaddbeaplhhbengd":{"blacklist":true},"maakimnachffhlgdhfomaejeeaikgjap":{"blacklist":true},"mafccdbbhekjhemajjejkaidndokeena":{"blacklist":true},"magllcifjcllaafcdplnajmobccbcdlo":{"blacklist":true},"mamfageekafifnickhgkibkofcclfefe":{"blacklist":true},"mandondadnlimicalgkbkaohmeopdojj":{"blacklist":true},"mbmdaiddhfoljplpdhohimgieioblfif":{"blacklist":true},"mcbkimglepddodbiongpohpeidioafgk":{"blacklist":true},"mcknnlhkkdbcppajgefagceglahcafjd":{"blacklist":true},"mdiehnlecbjlppbpaaipmlnhhjgepfcg":{"blacklist":true},"mdngbiejioalifclonjepjjfppmbgned":{"blacklist":true},"megkcfpbmemnpkgadkoompnoajcolpni":{"blacklist":true},"mfehgcgbbipciphmccgaenjidiccnmng":{"active_permissions":{"api":["cloudPrintPrivate"]},"creation_flags":1,"from_bookmark":false,"from_webstore":false,"install_time":"13006704222942750","location":5,"manifest":{"app":{"launch":{"web_url":"hxxps://www.google.com/cloudprint"},"urls":["hxxps://www.google.com/cloudprint","hxxps://www.google.com/cloudprint/enable_chrome_connector"]},"description":"Cloud Print","display_in_launcher":false,"key":"MIGfMA0GCSqGSIb3DQEBAQUAA4GNADCBiQKBgQDqOhnwk4+HXVfGyaNsAQdU/js1Na56diW08oF1MhZiwzSnJsEaeuMN9od9q9N4ZdK3o1xXOSARrYdE+syV7Dl31nf6qz3A6K+D5NHe6sSB9yvYlIiN37jdWdrfxxE0pRYEVYZNTe3bzq3NkcYJlOdt1UPcpJB+isXpAGUKUvt7EQIDAQAB","name":"Cloud Print","permissions":["cloudPrintPrivate"],"version":"0.1"},"path":"C:\\Documents and Settings\\Administrator\\Local Settings\\Application Data\\Google\\Chrome\\Application\\25.0.1364.97\\resources\\cloud_print","was_installed_by_default":false},"mfffdpnblflpobcnekhekiahepofaane":{"blacklist":true},"mfhfkclojmdocagbmecgcnlofppebebd":{"blacklist":true},"mfncimdpmknolnnnccdmkpnpkaofonkc":{"blacklist":true},"mfooalpniplhaaealemjpchkchmmgdko":{"blacklist":true},"mgdgiplcofghdmpekdeeceolepakodcb":{"blacklist":true},"mhbffdldpckobeihgebaamjalehefnia":{"blacklist":true},"mjalegijammcloleihdmooifidcjggjp":{"blacklist":true},"mjgobkikdipfikmaoakdcdbicpioljgg":{"blacklist":true},"mjhlngjakabhonjagnlimeicooahajpl":{"blacklist":true},"mjolnadmlahbpepjaemohnkhpjkbhmef":{"blacklist":true},"mknjbohhleiicbpagpgmhoaigbblmnic":{"blacklist":true},"mkobblpffgbncfhijabakfafmkjdmmnm":{"blacklist":true},"mlmegahemifabfmdnndafagnncfbnahn":{"blacklist":true},"mlmmbepkgelpbenpobinockmiehdahai":{"blacklist":true},"mlnoedbhndgbjcbeadjfnmjloejlgojk":{"blacklist":true},"mmjodihhmnpkldljaifiajmlnpflfhpm":{"blacklist":true},"mndoohjdoechinpkfbkolflbonciahfo":{"blacklist":true},"mnhcgaghminpdabllkbkecahjfkdiabk":{"blacklist":true},"mnichagcickblneeijmfnmoiakigmmhf":{"blacklist":true},"mnllienogacopjnkmhgnniopjpgjpopp":{"blacklist":true},"mogepbcllienegdibkfpmombhefhcoic":{"blacklist":true},"mpgehpkneknbopplhmmkfijfiniddipf":{"blacklist":true},"mplhbhmkccidaokcelbcbcmhhedebcng":{"blacklist":true},"mplpabdbfbloeiboikmdbnggfnjbjmlh":{"blacklist":true},"naopgnjebjeeedbbhcadkhkmeefmloho":{"blacklist":true},"nbieffehfdniifkgdckbndjhojohbfjj":{"blacklist":true},"nckmikohoilfkcoahbjpbgbpegcjgngm":{"blacklist":true},"ncpdanjmicnihdlijomcggnnekloephc":{"blacklist":true},"ndhkiimgbjnendpcfbiadlifmangejoa":{"blacklist":true},"ndiogongcmocdgjciemhagfhpjamehpe":{"blacklist":true},"negkalblfongjbphdcbbhddlickhlamd":{"blacklist":true},"nepfiodmbijheamafkiglonfkjebdjmf":{"blacklist":true},"nfecfkjnlkbphobjbcnphimihniieehc":{"blacklist":true},"nhbfbnmmdjkjahhfdeklgphihfodfgnb":{"blacklist":true},"nhboiakpmibkbkbeehchlfkggmhphpnk":{"blacklist":true},"nhkmojkfnknbbmhbnacjdlodokeophkl":{"blacklist":true},"nhooocacdhkpbmoocdclodjlddcebfoe":{"blacklist":true},"niapdbllcanepiiimjjndipklodoedlc":{"ack_external":true,"active_permissions":{"api":["tabs"],"explicit_host":[""],"scriptable_host":["<all_urls>"]...oid.chrome&pcampaignid=ntppromo\">Google Play and the App Store.","views":0}]},"session":{"restore_on_startup":4,"restore_on_startup_migrated":true,"urls_to_restore_on_startup":["hxxp://search.conduit.com/?ctid=CT3287822&SearchSource=48&CUI=UN86285533116384393&UM=2"]},"sync":{"keep_everything_synced":false,"preferences":false,"search_engines":false,"suppress_start":true},"sync_promo":{"startup_count":1,"user_skipped":true,"view_count":,
Found [l.5] : urls_to_restore_on_startup = [ "hxxp://www.v9.com/?utm_source=b&utm_medium=lwaviguanwang&from=lwaviguanwang&uid=SAMSUNGXHD040GJXP_S0DDJ1WL800326&ts=1356898282" ]
Found [l.7] : homepage = "hxxp://searchab.com/?aff=7&uid=da0acd67-4614-11e2-b946-0014c25518ad",

-\\ Opera v [Unable to get version]

File : C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Opera\Opera\operaprefs.ini

[OK] File is clean.

*************************

AdwCleaner[R1].txt - [61096 octets] - [05/04/2013 06:48:13]

########## EOF - C:\AdwCleaner[R1].txt - [61157 octets] ##########


----------



## dano_61 (May 4, 2004)

Rogue found same one again, i left it for now for you to look at

RogueKiller V8.5.4 [Mar 18 2013] by Tigzy
mail : tigzyRK<at>gmail<dot>com
Feedback : http://www.geekstogo.com/forum/files/file/413-roguekiller/
Website : http://tigzy.geekstogo.com/roguekiller.php
Blog : http://tigzyrk.blogspot.com/

Operating System : Windows XP (5.1.2600 Service Pack 3) 32 bits version
Started in : Normal mode
User : Administrator [Admin rights]
Mode : Scan -- Date : 04/05/2013 06:50:44
| ARK || MBR |

¤¤¤ Bad processes : 0 ¤¤¤

¤¤¤ Registry Entries : 1 ¤¤¤
[HJPOL] HKLM\[...]\System : DisableRegistryTools (0) -> FOUND

¤¤¤ Particular Files / Folders: ¤¤¤

¤¤¤ Driver : [LOADED] ¤¤¤

¤¤¤ HOSTS File: ¤¤¤
--> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\etc\hosts

127.0.0.1 localhost

¤¤¤ MBR Check: ¤¤¤

+++++ PhysicalDrive0: SAMSUNG HD040GJ/P +++++
--- User ---
[MBR] a4aa66d4756856705611449456ed9d42
[BSP] 08e05b252c0890c06e54f9c8ddd26849 : Windows XP MBR Code
Partition table:
0 - [ACTIVE] NTFS (0x07) [VISIBLE] Offset (sectors): 63 | Size: 38154 Mo
User = LL1 ... OK!
User = LL2 ... OK!

+++++ PhysicalDrive1: ST350064 1AS USB Device +++++
--- User ---
[MBR] 416192f990e7fa01406f547aa9e5ded5
[BSP] 4fd7d89c3c7c390437b2077e1ef35400 : Windows XP MBR Code
Partition table:
0 - [XXXXXX] NTFS (0x07) [VISIBLE] Offset (sectors): 63 | Size: 476937 Mo
User = LL1 ... OK!
Error reading LL2 MBR!

Finished : << RKreport[11]_S_04052013_02d0650.txt >>
RKreport[10]_S_04032013_02d1545.txt ; RKreport[11]_S_04052013_02d0650.txt ; RKreport[1]_S_04022013_02d0540.txt ; RKreport[2]_D_04022013_02d0541.txt ; RKreport[3]_S_04022013_02d0619.txt ; 
RKreport[4]_D_04022013_02d0620.txt ; RKreport[5]_S_04022013_02d0622.txt ; RKreport[6]_S_04022013_02d0826.txt ; RKreport[7]_S_04032013_02d1536.txt ; RKreport[8]_D_04032013_02d1536.txt ; 
RKreport[9]_S_04032013_02d1538.txt


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Have you missed the Eset scan or may be you are still running it as it does take a long time.

When you get back here, RogueKiller log is fine and the Registry Tools setting is ok. But, ADWCleaner has found a couple of returning items of Adware and there are also some items that have returned to Google. Furthermore you ran the scan with the Search button when you should have used the Delete button so nothing has been removed.

Please follow this to reinstall Google as it may be the only way to completely clean out any remaining Adware from it. I would recommend you print out these instructions unless you can view them on another PC while you are doing it, if you don't correctly disconnect your account and clear the Sync data everything will return after you have re-installed and signed back in again.

First save all your bookmarks/favourites.
Open Chrome, click on the 3 bars in the top right hand corner, select *Bookmarks* and then *Bookmarks Manager.*
Click on *Organise* and then select *Export Bookmarks to HTML file* and choose the *Desktop* to save it.
When you have re-installed Chrome repeat the process and select *Import Bookmarks* to put them back.

Open Chrome, click on the three bars in the top right hand corner and select *Settings*.
In the list of Settings under *Sign in* click on *Disconnect your Google Account*.
In the text of the next window click on *Google Dashboard*, at the *Chrome sync* screen click on *Stop and Clear* at the bottom.
A box will open and ask for confirmation, click on *OK*.
You must *wait* for this to complete before doing the next step.
When confirmation appears close that page and then click on *Disconnect account*.
Shut Google Chrome, click on *Start* > *Control Panel* > *Programs and Features* and uninstall *Google Chrome*. Select Everything for removal when asked.

Then use IE to download and run this (there is no log to post).
Download Temporary file cleaner and save it to the desktop.
Double click on the icon to run it (it appears as a dark grey dustbin). For Windows 7 and Vista right click the icon and select *Run as Administrator*.
When the window opens click on* Start*. It will close all running programs and clear the desktop icons.
When complete you may be asked to reboot, if so accept the request and your PC will reboot automatically.

Reboot the system again and then reinstall Google Chrome from Here

=====================================================

Then run this to find Speedbit and the Adware in IE.

Please download *SystemLook* from the following link below and save it to your Desktop.


*SystemLook (32-bit)*


Double-click *SystemLook.exe* to run it.
_*Vista*/*Windows 7* users right-click and select Run As Administrator_.
Copy and paste everything in the codebox below into the main textfield:

```
:filefind
*Speedbit*
*Opencandy*
*helperbar*
:folderfind
*Speedbit*
*Opencandy*
*helperbar*
:reg
Speedbit
Opencandy
helperbar
```

Click the Look button to start the scan.
When finished, a Notepad window will open SystemLook.txt with the results of the search and save a copy on your Desktop.
Please copy and paste the contents of that log in your next reply.


----------



## dano_61 (May 4, 2004)

Ok thanks Mark i will do, it is lightening fast now


----------



## dano_61 (May 4, 2004)

# AdwCleaner v2.200 - Logfile created 04/05/2013 at 15:48:22
# Updated 02/04/2013 by Xplode
# Operating system : Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 3 (32 bits)
# User : Administrator - COMPAQ-B622483C
# Boot Mode : Normal
# Running from : C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\My Documents\Downloads\AdwCleaner(1).exe
# Option [Delete]

***** [Services] *****

***** [Files / Folders] *****

Folder Deleted : C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Speedbit

***** [Registry] *****

Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\SpeedBit
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\SpeedBit

***** [Internet Browsers] *****

-\\ Internet Explorer v8.0.6001.18702

Replaced : [HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchUrl - Default] = hxxp://feed.helperbar.com/?publisher=OPENCANDY&dpid=OPENCANDYAPRIL&co=CA&userid=930fd41a-5802-440b-b32b-e85acc89ad5e&affid=111583&searchtype=ds&babsrc=lnkry&q={searchTerms} --> hxxp://www.google.com

-\\ Mozilla Firefox v19.0 (en-US)

File : C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\10o3prvl.default\prefs.js

[OK] File is clean.

File : C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\extensions\prefs.js

[OK] File is clean.

-\\ Google Chrome v26.0.1410.43

File : C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Preferences

[OK] File is clean.

File : C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Preferences

Deleted [l.1] : icon_url ={"browser":{"check_default_browser":false,"clear_lso_data_enabled":true,"last_known_google_url":"htt[...]
Deleted [l.5] : urls_to_restore_on_startup = [ "hxxp://www.v9.com/?utm_source=b&utm_medium=lwaviguanwang&from[...]
Deleted [l.7] : homepage = "hxxp://searchab.com/?aff=7&uid=da0acd67-4614-11e2-b946-0014c25518ad",

-\\ Opera v [Unable to get version]

File : C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Opera\Opera\operaprefs.ini

[OK] File is clean.

*************************

AdwCleaner[R1].txt - [61227 octets] - [05/04/2013 06:48:13]
AdwCleaner[S1].txt - [2163 octets] - [05/04/2013 15:48:22]

########## EOF - C:\AdwCleaner[S1].txt - [2223 octets] ##########


----------



## dano_61 (May 4, 2004)

I deleted Chrome, i don't use it i had it as a back up


----------



## dano_61 (May 4, 2004)

SystemLook 30.07.11 by jpshortstuff
Log created at 17:26 on 05/04/2013 by Administrator
Administrator - Elevation successful

========== filefind ==========

Searching for "*Speedbit*"
No files found.

Searching for "*Opencandy*"
No files found.

Searching for "*helperbar*"
No files found.

========== folderfind ==========

Searching for "*Speedbit*"
No folders found.

Searching for "*Opencandy*"
No folders found.

Searching for "*helperbar*"
No folders found.

========== reg ==========

[Speedbit]
Hive unrecognized.

[Opencandy]
Hive unrecognized.

[helperbar]
Hive unrecognized.

-= EOF =-


----------



## dano_61 (May 4, 2004)

I am running eset right now


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Ok, I'll be back in the morning to see the results, time to turn in where I am.


----------



## dano_61 (May 4, 2004)

C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\niapdbllcanepiiimjjndipklodoedlc\1.0.2_0\background.html	JS/Adware.Yontoo.A application
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\niapdbllcanepiiimjjndipklodoedlc\1.0.2_0\yl.js	JS/Adware.Yontoo.A application
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\10o3prvl.default\extensions\[email protected]\content\bg.js	Win32/Adware.MultiPlug.H application
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\10o3prvl.default\extensions\[email protected]\content\bg.js	Win32/Adware.MultiPlug.H application
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\cdffambbknckedcpgkbicjeaohmnhncp\1\50f30154e39f33.27597308.js	Win32/Adware.MultiPlug.H application
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\hhmijgjhebgaehaaagcbakacoaoebccn\1\50f30198894be8.16783779.js	Win32/Adware.MultiPlug.H application
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Spybot - Search & Destroy\Recovery\RegistryHelper10.zip	Win32/Bagle.gen.zip worm
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Spybot - Search & Destroy\Recovery\RegistryHelper11.zip	Win32/Bagle.gen.zip worm
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Spybot - Search & Destroy\Recovery\RegistryHelper12.zip	Win32/Bagle.gen.zip worm
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Spybot - Search & Destroy\Recovery\RegistryHelper8.zip	Win32/Bagle.gen.zip worm
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Spybot - Search & Destroy\Recovery\RegistryHelper9.zip	Win32/Bagle.gen.zip worm
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Spybot - Search & Destroy\Recovery\RelevantKnowledge.zip	Win32/Bagle.gen.zip worm
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Spybot - Search & Destroy\Recovery\SweetIM40.zip	Win32/Bagle.gen.zip worm
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Spybot - Search & Destroy\Recovery\SweetIM99.zip	Win32/Bagle.gen.zip worm
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\niapdbllcanepiiimjjndipklodoedlc\1.0.2_0\background.html	JS/Adware.Yontoo.A application
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\niapdbllcanepiiimjjndipklodoedlc\1.0.2_0\yl.js	JS/Adware.Yontoo.A application


----------



## dano_61 (May 4, 2004)

I have some programs on my desktop from this problem, i was wondering which ones would be useful and which ones I can delete 


combofix
systemlook
tdsskiller
Roguekiller
defogger


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Please leave those programs as they are, we will clean them all up when we are done. ADWCleaner should also be there which is the only one I would you suggest you keep.

Eset found several items that need to be removed but before we do that I would recommend you uninstall Spybot S&D as it is no longer a recommended program, please replace it with SuperAntiSpyware

I would also like you to run DDS again and post both the DDS.txt log and the Attach.txt log. Please also do another scan with ADWCleaner using the Delete button and post that log.


----------



## dano_61 (May 4, 2004)

ADW

# AdwCleaner v2.200 - Logfile created 04/06/2013 at 05:36:26
# Updated 02/04/2013 by Xplode
# Operating system : Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 3 (32 bits)
# User : Administrator - COMPAQ-B622483C
# Boot Mode : Normal
# Running from : C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\My Documents\Downloads\adwcleaner(2).exe
# Option [Delete]

***** [Services] *****

***** [Files / Folders] *****

***** [Registry] *****

***** [Internet Browsers] *****

-\\ Internet Explorer v8.0.6001.18702

[OK] Registry is clean.

-\\ Mozilla Firefox v19.0 (en-US)

File : C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\10o3prvl.default\prefs.js

[OK] File is clean.

File : C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\extensions\prefs.js

[OK] File is clean.

-\\ Google Chrome v [Unable to get version]

File : C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Preferences

[OK] File is clean.

File : C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Preferences

Deleted [l.1] : icon_url ={"browser":{"check_default_browser":false,"clear_lso_data_enabled":true,"last_known_google_url":"htt[...]
Deleted [l.5] : urls_to_restore_on_startup = [ "hxxp://www.v9.com/?utm_source=b&utm_medium=lwaviguanwang&from[...]
Deleted [l.7] : homepage = "hxxp://searchab.com/?aff=7&uid=da0acd67-4614-11e2-b946-0014c25518ad",

-\\ Opera v [Unable to get version]

File : C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Opera\Opera\operaprefs.ini

[OK] File is clean.

*************************

AdwCleaner[R1].txt - [61227 octets] - [05/04/2013 06:48:13]
AdwCleaner[S1].txt - [2292 octets] - [05/04/2013 15:48:22]
AdwCleaner[S2].txt - [1827 octets] - [06/04/2013 05:36:26]

########## EOF - C:\AdwCleaner[S2].txt - [1887 octets] ##########


----------



## dano_61 (May 4, 2004)

.
UNLESS SPECIFICALLY INSTRUCTED, DO NOT POST THIS LOG.
IF REQUESTED, ZIP IT UP & ATTACH IT
.
DDS (Ver_2012-11-20.01)
.
Microsoft Windows XP Professional
Boot Device: \Device\HarddiskVolume1
Install Date: 3/21/2012 9:13:23 PM
System Uptime: 4/6/2013 5:37:38 AM (0 hours ago)
.
Motherboard: Hewlett-Packard | | 09E8h
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz | XU1 PROCESSOR | 2791/800mhz
.
==== Disk Partitions =========================
.
C: is FIXED (NTFS) - 37 GiB total, 9.69 GiB free.
D: is CDROM ()
F: is FIXED (NTFS) - 466 GiB total, 193.62 GiB free.
.
==== Disabled Device Manager Items =============
.
Class GUID: {4D36E96F-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}
Description: PS/2 Compatible Mouse
Device ID: ACPI\PNP0F13\4&1117367&0
Manufacturer: Microsoft
Name: PS/2 Compatible Mouse
PNP Device ID: ACPI\PNP0F13\4&1117367&0
Service: i8042prt
.
Class GUID: {4D36E96B-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}
Description: Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
Device ID: ACPI\PNP0303\4&1117367&0
Manufacturer: (Standard keyboards)
Name: Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
PNP Device ID: ACPI\PNP0303\4&1117367&0
Service: i8042prt
.
==== System Restore Points ===================
.
RP490: 3/31/2013 7:01:00 AM - Removed IObit Apps Toolbar v7.0.
RP491: 3/31/2013 7:04:16 AM - Installed iTunes
RP492: 3/31/2013 7:05:13 AM - Removed Apple Application Support
RP493: 3/31/2013 7:10:50 AM - Removed Apple Application Support
RP494: 3/31/2013 7:12:27 AM - Removed Apple Mobile Device Support
RP495: 3/31/2013 7:13:04 AM - Removed Apple Software Update
RP496: 3/31/2013 7:13:31 AM - Removed Bonjour
RP497: 3/31/2013 7:16:44 AM - Installed iTunes
RP498: 3/31/2013 7:26:16 AM - Removed Apple Mobile Device Support
RP499: 3/31/2013 7:26:57 AM - Removed Apple Software Update
RP500: 3/31/2013 7:27:17 AM - Removed Apple Software Update
RP501: 3/31/2013 7:27:38 AM - Removed Bonjour
RP502: 3/31/2013 7:29:36 AM - Restore Point before Apple Software Update was removed using Program Install and Uninstall troubleshooter
RP503: 3/31/2013 7:30:03 AM - Apple Software Update 
RP504: 3/31/2013 7:57:09 AM - Installed iTunes
RP505: 3/31/2013 8:29:15 AM - Removed Apple Application Support
RP506: 3/31/2013 8:32:17 AM - Removed Apple Mobile Device Support
RP507: 3/31/2013 8:33:16 AM - Removed Apple Software Update
RP508: 3/31/2013 8:34:52 AM - Removed Bonjour
RP509: 3/31/2013 8:43:14 AM - Restore Point before iTunes was removed using Program Install and Uninstall troubleshooter
RP510: 3/31/2013 8:45:31 AM - iTunes 
RP511: 3/31/2013 8:50:04 AM - Installed iTunes
RP512: 3/31/2013 10:07:28 AM - Removed QuickTime
RP513: 3/31/2013 10:28:06 AM - Installed iTunes
RP514: 4/1/2013 6:08:27 PM - System Checkpoint
RP515: 4/2/2013 6:52:24 AM - Software Distribution Service 3.0
RP516: 4/3/2013 3:00:16 AM - Software Distribution Service 3.0
RP517: 4/4/2013 9:45:51 AM - System Checkpoint
RP518: 4/4/2013 6:59:57 PM - Removed AVG 2013
RP519: 4/4/2013 7:01:39 PM - Removed AVG 2013
RP520: 4/5/2013 6:24:27 AM - Removed EasyCleaner
.
==== Installed Programs ======================
.
Adobe Flash Player 11 Plugin
Adobe Help Manager
Adobe Reader X (10.1.4)
Adobe Reader XI (11.0.01)
Apple Application Support
Apple Mobile Device Support
Apple Software Update
AVG 2013
Avidemux 2.6 (32-bit)
AviSynth 2.5
Bonjour
Canon MP Drivers
Creative Live! Cam Center
Creative Live! Cam Manager
Creative Live! Cam Video IM Pro Driver (1.01.03.0928)
Creative Software AutoUpdate
Creative System Information
DivX Codec
DVD Shrink 3.2
Free Download Manager 3.9.2
Hotfix for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB953595)
Hotfix for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB958484)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB2633952)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB2779562)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB942288-v3)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB952287)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB954550-v5)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB961118)
HP Deskjet 1000 J110 series Basic Device Software
HP Deskjet 1000 J110 series Help
HP Deskjet 1000 J110 series Product Improvement Study
HP Photo Creations
HP Update
Intel(R) Graphics Media Accelerator Driver
IrfanView (remove only)
iTunes
Java 7 Update 15
Java Auto Updater
K-Lite Codec Pack 8.7.0 (Basic)
Malwarebytes Anti-Malware version 1.70.0.1100
Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0 Service Pack 2
Microsoft .NET Framework 3.0 Service Pack 2
Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1
Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile
Microsoft Office PowerPoint Viewer 2007 (English)
Microsoft Office XP Professional with FrontPage
Microsoft Silverlight
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.21022
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30411
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.4148
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.6161
Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 x86 Redistributable - 10.0.40219
Microsoft Visual C++ Run Time Lib Setup
MKVToolNix 5.6.0
Mozilla Firefox 19.0 (x86 en-US)
Mozilla Maintenance Service
PartyPoker
PhotoScape
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB2604111)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB2657424)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB2736416)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2604121)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2656351)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2656368v2)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2656405)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2686827)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2729449)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2737019)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2742595)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2789642)
Security Update for Microsoft Windows (KB2564958)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB2510531)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB2544521)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB2618444)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB2647516)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB2675157)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB2699988)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB2722913)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB2797052)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB2809289)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB982381)
Security Update for Windows Media Encoder (KB2447961)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB2378111)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB952069)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB954155)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB973540)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB975558)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB978695)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2079403)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2115168)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2229593)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2296011)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2347290)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2360937)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2387149)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2393802)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2412687)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2419632)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2423089)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2440591)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2443105)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2476490)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2478960)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2478971)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2479943)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2481109)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2483185)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2485663)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2506212)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2507618)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2507938)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2508429)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2509553)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2510581)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2535512)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2536276-v2)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2544521)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2544893-v2)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2566454)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2570947)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2584146)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2585542)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2592799)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2598479)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2603381)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2618451)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2619339)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2620712)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2621440)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2624667)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2631813)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2633171)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2641653)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2646524)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2647516)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2647518)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2653956)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2655992)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2659262)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2661637)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2676562)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2685939)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2686509)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2691442)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2695962)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2698365)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2705219)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2707511)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2709162)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2712808)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2718523)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2719985)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2723135)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2727528)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2731847)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2753842-v2)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2757638)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2758857)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2770660)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2778344)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2780091)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2799494)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2802968)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2807986)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923561)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923789)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB941569)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB946648)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950762)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950974)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951376-v2)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB952004)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB952954)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB954459)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956572)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956744)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956802)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956844)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB958644)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB959426)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB960803)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB960859)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB961501)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB969059)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB970430)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB971657)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB972270)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973507)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973869)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973904)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB974112)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB974318)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB974392)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB974571)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975025)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975467)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975560)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975713)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB977816)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB977914)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978338)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978542)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978601)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978706)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB979309)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB979482)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB979687)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB981322)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB981997)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB982132)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB982665)
Skype™ 6.1
StudioTax 2011
SUPERAntiSpyware
TreeSize Free V2.7
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB963707)
Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB2598845)
Update for Windows XP (KB2345886)
Update for Windows XP (KB2467659)
Update for Windows XP (KB2641690)
Update for Windows XP (KB2661254-v2)
Update for Windows XP (KB2718704)
Update for Windows XP (KB2736233)
Update for Windows XP (KB2749655)
Update for Windows XP (KB898461)
Update for Windows XP (KB951978)
Update for Windows XP (KB955759)
Update for Windows XP (KB968389)
Update for Windows XP (KB971029)
Update for Windows XP (KB973687)
Update for Windows XP (KB973815)
VLC media player 2.0.5
WebFldrs XP
Windows Feature Pack for Storage (32-bit) - IMAPI update for Blu-Ray
Windows Genuine Advantage Notifications (KB905474)
Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool (KB892130)
Windows Internet Explorer 8
Windows Media Encoder 9 Series
Windows Media Format Runtime
Windows PowerShell(TM) 1.0
WinRAR 4.20 (32-bit)
Yahoo! Messenger
Yahoo! Software Update
Yahoo! Toolbar
YAMB
.
==== Event Viewer Messages From Past Week ========
.
4/4/2013 8:08:39 PM, error: sr [1] - The System Restore filter encountered the unexpected error '0xC0000001' while processing the file '' on the volume 'HarddiskVolume1'. It has stopped monitoring the volume.
4/4/2013 7:54:32 PM, error: Service Control Manager [7003] - The AVGIDSDriver service depends on the following nonexistent service: AVGIDSShim
4/4/2013 7:02:58 PM, error: Service Control Manager [7024] - The AVG WatchDog service terminated with service-specific error 3758161981 (0xE001003D).
4/4/2013 7:02:58 PM, error: Service Control Manager [7003] - The AVGIDSAgent service depends on the following nonexistent service: AVGIDSDriver
4/2/2013 8:15:27 AM, error: Windows Update Agent [20] - Installation Failure: Windows failed to install the following update with error 0x800706be: Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0 SP2 on Windows Server 2003 and Windows XP x86 (KB2742596).
4/2/2013 6:06:23 AM, error: Service Control Manager [7026] - The following boot-start or system-start driver(s) failed to load: i8042prt
4/2/2013 6:06:12 AM, error: Service Control Manager [7000] - The TOSHIBA UDF2.5 Reader File System Driver service failed to start due to the following error: Access is denied.
4/2/2013 5:52:50 AM, error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The VideoAcceleratorService service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 1 time(s).
3/31/2013 7:47:48 PM, error: sr [1] - The System Restore filter encountered the unexpected error '0xC0000010' while processing the file 'Au_.exe' on the volume 'HarddiskVolume1'. It has stopped monitoring the volume.
3/31/2013 7:07:29 AM, error: Service Control Manager [7026] - The following boot-start or system-start driver(s) failed to load: Cdrom i8042prt redbook
3/30/2013 4:28:46 PM, error: Service Control Manager [7006] - The ScRegSetValueExW call failed for FailureActions with the following error: Access is denied.
.
==== End Of File ===========================


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

You missed something:

post both the DDS.txt log and the Attach.txt log

Please tell me if the other user 'minenew' is still using Google.


----------



## dano_61 (May 4, 2004)

Sorry i thought i attached both, i will need to rerun it, that user has been removed, at lease in my sign in screen


----------



## dano_61 (May 4, 2004)

.
UNLESS SPECIFICALLY INSTRUCTED, DO NOT POST THIS LOG.
IF REQUESTED, ZIP IT UP & ATTACH IT
.
DDS (Ver_2012-11-20.01)
.
Microsoft Windows XP Professional
Boot Device: \Device\HarddiskVolume1
Install Date: 3/21/2012 9:13:23 PM
System Uptime: 4/6/2013 5:37:38 AM (2 hours ago)
.
Motherboard: Hewlett-Packard | | 09E8h
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz | XU1 PROCESSOR | 2791/800mhz
.
==== Disk Partitions =========================
.
C: is FIXED (NTFS) - 37 GiB total, 9.612 GiB free.
D: is CDROM ()
F: is FIXED (NTFS) - 466 GiB total, 193.62 GiB free.
.
==== Disabled Device Manager Items =============
.
Class GUID: {4D36E96F-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}
Description: PS/2 Compatible Mouse
Device ID: ACPI\PNP0F13\4&1117367&0
Manufacturer: Microsoft
Name: PS/2 Compatible Mouse
PNP Device ID: ACPI\PNP0F13\4&1117367&0
Service: i8042prt
.
Class GUID: {4D36E96B-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}
Description: Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
Device ID: ACPI\PNP0303\4&1117367&0
Manufacturer: (Standard keyboards)
Name: Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
PNP Device ID: ACPI\PNP0303\4&1117367&0
Service: i8042prt
.
==== System Restore Points ===================
.
RP490: 3/31/2013 7:01:00 AM - Removed IObit Apps Toolbar v7.0.
RP491: 3/31/2013 7:04:16 AM - Installed iTunes
RP492: 3/31/2013 7:05:13 AM - Removed Apple Application Support
RP493: 3/31/2013 7:10:50 AM - Removed Apple Application Support
RP494: 3/31/2013 7:12:27 AM - Removed Apple Mobile Device Support
RP495: 3/31/2013 7:13:04 AM - Removed Apple Software Update
RP496: 3/31/2013 7:13:31 AM - Removed Bonjour
RP497: 3/31/2013 7:16:44 AM - Installed iTunes
RP498: 3/31/2013 7:26:16 AM - Removed Apple Mobile Device Support
RP499: 3/31/2013 7:26:57 AM - Removed Apple Software Update
RP500: 3/31/2013 7:27:17 AM - Removed Apple Software Update
RP501: 3/31/2013 7:27:38 AM - Removed Bonjour
RP502: 3/31/2013 7:29:36 AM - Restore Point before Apple Software Update was removed using Program Install and Uninstall troubleshooter
RP503: 3/31/2013 7:30:03 AM - Apple Software Update 
RP504: 3/31/2013 7:57:09 AM - Installed iTunes
RP505: 3/31/2013 8:29:15 AM - Removed Apple Application Support
RP506: 3/31/2013 8:32:17 AM - Removed Apple Mobile Device Support
RP507: 3/31/2013 8:33:16 AM - Removed Apple Software Update
RP508: 3/31/2013 8:34:52 AM - Removed Bonjour
RP509: 3/31/2013 8:43:14 AM - Restore Point before iTunes was removed using Program Install and Uninstall troubleshooter
RP510: 3/31/2013 8:45:31 AM - iTunes 
RP511: 3/31/2013 8:50:04 AM - Installed iTunes
RP512: 3/31/2013 10:07:28 AM - Removed QuickTime
RP513: 3/31/2013 10:28:06 AM - Installed iTunes
RP514: 4/1/2013 6:08:27 PM - System Checkpoint
RP515: 4/2/2013 6:52:24 AM - Software Distribution Service 3.0
RP516: 4/3/2013 3:00:16 AM - Software Distribution Service 3.0
RP517: 4/4/2013 9:45:51 AM - System Checkpoint
RP518: 4/4/2013 6:59:57 PM - Removed AVG 2013
RP519: 4/4/2013 7:01:39 PM - Removed AVG 2013
RP520: 4/5/2013 6:24:27 AM - Removed EasyCleaner
.
==== Installed Programs ======================
.
Adobe Flash Player 11 Plugin
Adobe Help Manager
Adobe Reader X (10.1.4)
Adobe Reader XI (11.0.01)
Apple Application Support
Apple Mobile Device Support
Apple Software Update
AVG 2013
Avidemux 2.6 (32-bit)
AviSynth 2.5
Bonjour
Canon MP Drivers
Creative Live! Cam Center
Creative Live! Cam Manager
Creative Live! Cam Video IM Pro Driver (1.01.03.0928)
Creative Software AutoUpdate
Creative System Information
DivX Codec
DVD Shrink 3.2
Free Download Manager 3.9.2
Hotfix for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB953595)
Hotfix for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB958484)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB2633952)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB2779562)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB942288-v3)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB952287)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB954550-v5)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB961118)
HP Deskjet 1000 J110 series Basic Device Software
HP Deskjet 1000 J110 series Help
HP Deskjet 1000 J110 series Product Improvement Study
HP Photo Creations
HP Update
Intel(R) Graphics Media Accelerator Driver
IrfanView (remove only)
iTunes
Java 7 Update 15
Java Auto Updater
K-Lite Codec Pack 8.7.0 (Basic)
Malwarebytes Anti-Malware version 1.70.0.1100
Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0 Service Pack 2
Microsoft .NET Framework 3.0 Service Pack 2
Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1
Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile
Microsoft Office PowerPoint Viewer 2007 (English)
Microsoft Office XP Professional with FrontPage
Microsoft Silverlight
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.21022
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30411
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.4148
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.6161
Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 x86 Redistributable - 10.0.40219
Microsoft Visual C++ Run Time Lib Setup
MKVToolNix 5.6.0
Mozilla Firefox 19.0 (x86 en-US)
Mozilla Maintenance Service
PartyPoker
PhotoScape
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB2604111)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB2657424)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB2736416)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2604121)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2656351)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2656368v2)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2656405)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2686827)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2729449)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2737019)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2742595)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2789642)
Security Update for Microsoft Windows (KB2564958)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB2510531)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB2544521)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB2618444)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB2647516)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB2675157)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB2699988)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB2722913)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB2797052)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB2809289)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB982381)
Security Update for Windows Media Encoder (KB2447961)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB2378111)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB952069)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB954155)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB973540)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB975558)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB978695)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2079403)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2115168)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2229593)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2296011)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2347290)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2360937)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2387149)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2393802)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2412687)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2419632)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2423089)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2440591)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2443105)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2476490)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2478960)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2478971)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2479943)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2481109)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2483185)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2485663)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2506212)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2507618)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2507938)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2508429)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2509553)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2510581)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2535512)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2536276-v2)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2544521)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2544893-v2)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2566454)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2570947)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2584146)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2585542)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2592799)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2598479)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2603381)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2618451)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2619339)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2620712)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2621440)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2624667)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2631813)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2633171)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2641653)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2646524)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2647516)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2647518)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2653956)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2655992)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2659262)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2661637)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2676562)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2685939)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2686509)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2691442)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2695962)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2698365)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2705219)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2707511)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2709162)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2712808)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2718523)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2719985)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2723135)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2727528)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2731847)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2753842-v2)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2757638)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2758857)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2770660)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2778344)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2780091)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2799494)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2802968)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2807986)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923561)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923789)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB941569)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB946648)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950762)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950974)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951376-v2)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB952004)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB952954)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB954459)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956572)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956744)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956802)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956844)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB958644)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB959426)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB960803)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB960859)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB961501)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB969059)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB970430)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB971657)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB972270)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973507)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973869)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973904)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB974112)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB974318)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB974392)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB974571)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975025)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975467)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975560)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975713)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB977816)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB977914)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978338)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978542)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978601)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978706)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB979309)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB979482)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB979687)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB981322)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB981997)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB982132)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB982665)
Skype™ 6.1
StudioTax 2011
SUPERAntiSpyware
TreeSize Free V2.7
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB963707)
Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB2598845)
Update for Windows XP (KB2345886)
Update for Windows XP (KB2467659)
Update for Windows XP (KB2641690)
Update for Windows XP (KB2661254-v2)
Update for Windows XP (KB2718704)
Update for Windows XP (KB2736233)
Update for Windows XP (KB2749655)
Update for Windows XP (KB898461)
Update for Windows XP (KB951978)
Update for Windows XP (KB955759)
Update for Windows XP (KB968389)
Update for Windows XP (KB971029)
Update for Windows XP (KB973687)
Update for Windows XP (KB973815)
VLC media player 2.0.5
WebFldrs XP
Windows Feature Pack for Storage (32-bit) - IMAPI update for Blu-Ray
Windows Genuine Advantage Notifications (KB905474)
Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool (KB892130)
Windows Internet Explorer 8
Windows Media Encoder 9 Series
Windows Media Format Runtime
Windows PowerShell(TM) 1.0
WinRAR 4.20 (32-bit)
Yahoo! Messenger
Yahoo! Software Update
Yahoo! Toolbar
YAMB
.
==== Event Viewer Messages From Past Week ========
.
4/4/2013 8:08:39 PM, error: sr [1] - The System Restore filter encountered the unexpected error '0xC0000001' while processing the file '' on the volume 'HarddiskVolume1'. It has stopped monitoring the volume.
4/4/2013 7:54:32 PM, error: Service Control Manager [7003] - The AVGIDSDriver service depends on the following nonexistent service: AVGIDSShim
4/4/2013 7:02:58 PM, error: Service Control Manager [7024] - The AVG WatchDog service terminated with service-specific error 3758161981 (0xE001003D).
4/4/2013 7:02:58 PM, error: Service Control Manager [7003] - The AVGIDSAgent service depends on the following nonexistent service: AVGIDSDriver
4/2/2013 8:15:27 AM, error: Windows Update Agent [20] - Installation Failure: Windows failed to install the following update with error 0x800706be: Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0 SP2 on Windows Server 2003 and Windows XP x86 (KB2742596).
4/2/2013 6:06:23 AM, error: Service Control Manager [7026] - The following boot-start or system-start driver(s) failed to load: i8042prt
4/2/2013 6:06:12 AM, error: Service Control Manager [7000] - The TOSHIBA UDF2.5 Reader File System Driver service failed to start due to the following error: Access is denied.
4/2/2013 5:52:50 AM, error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The VideoAcceleratorService service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 1 time(s).
3/31/2013 7:47:48 PM, error: sr [1] - The System Restore filter encountered the unexpected error '0xC0000010' while processing the file 'Au_.exe' on the volume 'HarddiskVolume1'. It has stopped monitoring the volume.
3/31/2013 7:07:29 AM, error: Service Control Manager [7026] - The following boot-start or system-start driver(s) failed to load: Cdrom i8042prt redbook
3/30/2013 4:28:46 PM, error: Service Control Manager [7006] - The ScRegSetValueExW call failed for FailureActions with the following error: Access is denied.
.
==== End Of File ===========================


----------



## dano_61 (May 4, 2004)

DDS (Ver_2012-11-20.01) - NTFS_x86 
Internet Explorer: 8.0.6001.18702 BrowserJavaVersion: 10.15.2
Run by Administrator at 7:29:30 on 2013-04-06
Microsoft Windows XP Professional 5.1.2600.3.1252.1.1033.18.2039.830 [GMT -4:00]
.
AV: AVG AntiVirus Free Edition 2013 *Enabled/Updated* {17DDD097-36FF-435F-9E1B-52D74245D6BF}
.
============== Running Processes ================
.
\??\C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG2013\avgrsx.exe
\??\C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgcsrvx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
C:\WINDOWS\V0230Mon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgui.exe
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASCORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgidsagent.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgwdsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\jqs.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgnsx.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgemcx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wdfmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\SoftwareUpdate\YahooAUService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\alg.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugin-container.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe -k DcomLaunch
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe -k rpcss
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe -k NetworkService
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalService
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalService
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe -k imgsvc
.
============== Pseudo HJT Report ===============
.
uStart Page = hxxp://ca.search.yahoo.com?type=198484&fr=spigot-yhp-ie
uDefault_Search_URL = hxxp://www.google.com/ie
mStart Page = hxxp://www.google.com
uSearchAssistant = hxxp://www.google.com
uSearchURL,(Default) = hxxp://www.google.com/search?q=%s
uURLSearchHooks: YTNavAssistPlugin Class: {81017EA9-9AA8-4A6A-9734-7AF40E7D593F} - c:\program files\yahoo!\companion\installs\cpn0\yt.dll
BHO: Adobe PDF Link Helper: {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - c:\program files\common files\adobe\acrobat\activex\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper: {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - c:\program files\java\jre7\bin\ssv.dll
BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper: {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - c:\program files\java\jre7\bin\jp2ssv.dll
uRun: [SUPERAntiSpyware] c:\program files\superantispyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
uRun: [ctfmon.exe] c:\windows\system32\ctfmon.exe
mRun: [igfxtray] c:\windows\system32\igfxtray.exe
mRun: [igfxhkcmd] c:\windows\system32\hkcmd.exe
mRun: [igfxpers] c:\windows\system32\igfxpers.exe
mRun: [V0230Mon.exe] c:\windows\V0230Mon.exe
mRun: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "c:\program files\common files\java\java update\jusched.exe"
mRun: [AVG_UI] "c:\program files\avg\avg2013\avgui.exe" /TRAYONLY
uPolicies-Explorer: NoDriveTypeAutoRun = dword:323
uPolicies-Explorer: NoDriveAutoRun = dword:67108863
uPolicies-Explorer: NoDrives = dword:0
mPolicies-Explorer: NoDriveAutoRun = dword:67108863
mPolicies-Explorer: NoDriveTypeAutoRun = dword:323
mPolicies-Explorer: NoDrives = dword:0
mPolicies-Explorer: NoDriveTypeAutoRun = dword:323
mPolicies-Explorer: NoDriveAutoRun = dword:67108863
IE: Download all with Free Download Manager - c:\program files\free download manager\dlall.htm
IE: Download selected with Free Download Manager - c:\program files\free download manager\dlselected.htm
IE: Download video with Free Download Manager - c:\program files\free download manager\dlfvideo.htm
IE: Download with Free Download Manager - c:\program files\free download manager\dllink.htm
IE: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - c:\progra~1\micros~4\office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
IE: {B7FE5D70-9AA2-40F1-9C6B-12A255F085E1} - c:\documents and settings\administrator\desktop\PartyPoker.lnk
IE: {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
IE: {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - c:\program files\messenger\msmsgs.exe
DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} - hxxp://windowsupdate.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1332373860956
DPF: {8AD9C840-044E-11D1-B3E9-00805F499D93} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.7.0/jinstall-1_7_0_07-windows-i586.cab
DPF: {CAFEEFAC-0017-0000-0007-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.7.0/jinstall-1_7_0_07-windows-i586.cab
DPF: {CAFEEFAC-FFFF-FFFF-FFFF-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.7.0/jinstall-1_7_0_07-windows-i586.cab
DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} - hxxp://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
TCP: NameServer = 192.168.1.254
TCP: Interfaces\{EB736FEA-D2D0-45C9-97D6-79FB28AAE740} : DHCPNameServer = 192.168.1.254
Handler: linkscanner - {F274614C-63F8-47D5-A4D1-FBDDE494F8D1} - <orphaned>
Handler: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - c:\program files\common files\skype\Skype4COM.dll
Notify: igfxcui - igfxdev.dll
SEH: SABShellExecuteHook Class - {5AE067D3-9AFB-48E0-853A-EBB7F4A000DA} - c:\program files\superantispyware\SASSEH.DLL
.
================= FIREFOX ===================
.
FF - ProfilePath - c:\documents and settings\administrator\application data\mozilla\firefox\profiles\10o3prvl.default\
FF - prefs.js: browser.search.selectedEngine - Yahoo
FF - prefs.js: browser.startup.homepage - hxxps://www.google.ca/
FF - prefs.js: keyword.URL - hxxp://search.yahoo.com/search?fr=greentree_ff1&ei=utf-8&ilc=12&type=198484&p=
FF - prefs.js: network.proxy.gopher - 
FF - prefs.js: network.proxy.gopher_port - 0
FF - prefs.js: network.proxy.type - 0
FF - plugin: c:\program files\adobe\reader 11.0\reader\air\nppdf32.dll
FF - plugin: c:\program files\itunes\new\mozilla plugins\npitunes.dll
FF - plugin: c:\program files\java\jre7\bin\plugin2\npjp2.dll
FF - plugin: c:\program files\microsoft silverlight\5.1.20125.0\npctrlui.dll
FF - plugin: c:\windows\system32\macromed\flash\NPSWF32_11_6_602_180.dll
FF - plugin: c:\windows\system32\npDeployJava1.dll
FF - plugin: c:\windows\system32\npptools.dll
FF - ExtSQL: 2013-04-05 18:53; {1280606b-2510-4fe0-97ef-9b5a22eafe30}; c:\documents and settings\administrator\application data\mozilla\firefox\profiles\10o3prvl.default\extensions\{1280606b-2510-4fe0-97ef-9b5a22eafe30}.xpi
.
============= SERVICES / DRIVERS ===============
.
R0 AVGIDSHX;AVGIDSHX;c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgidshx.sys [2013-2-8 60216]
R0 Avglogx;AVG Logging Driver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\avglogx.sys [2013-2-8 245048]
R0 Avgmfx86;AVG Mini-Filter Resident Anti-Virus Shield;c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgmfx86.sys [2013-2-8 96568]
R0 Avgrkx86;AVG Anti-Rootkit Driver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgrkx86.sys [2013-2-8 39224]
R1 AVGIDSDriver;AVGIDSDriver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgidsdriverx.sys [2013-2-26 208184]
R1 Avgldx86;AVG AVI Loader Driver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgldx86.sys [2013-2-8 170808]
R1 Avgtdix;AVG TDI Driver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgtdix.sys [2013-2-14 182072]
R1 SASDIFSV;SASDIFSV;c:\program files\superantispyware\sasdifsv.sys [2011-7-22 12880]
R1 SASKUTIL;SASKUTIL;c:\program files\superantispyware\SASKUTIL.SYS [2011-7-12 67664]
R2 !SASCORE;SAS Core Service;c:\program files\superantispyware\SASCore.exe [2012-7-11 116608]
R2 AVGIDSAgent;AVGIDSAgent;c:\program files\avg\avg2013\avgidsagent.exe [2013-2-27 4937264]
R2 avgwd;AVG WatchDog;c:\program files\avg\avg2013\avgwdsvc.exe [2013-2-19 282624]
S0 cerc6;cerc6; [x]
S2 clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32;Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X86;c:\windows\microsoft.net\framework\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe [2010-3-18 130384]
S2 SkypeUpdate;Skype Updater;c:\program files\skype\updater\Updater.exe [2013-1-8 161536]
S2 thdudf;TOSHIBA UDF2.5 Reader File System Driver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\thdudf.sys [2013-1-13 66944]
S3 cpuz135;cpuz135;\??\c:\docume~1\admini~1\locals~1\temp\cpuz135\cpuz135_x32.sys --> c:\docume~1\admini~1\locals~1\temp\cpuz135\cpuz135_x32.sys [?]
S3 V0230Vfx;V0230Vfx;c:\windows\system32\drivers\V0230Vfx.sys [2006-3-24 6272]
S3 V0230VID;Live! Cam Video IM Pro;c:\windows\system32\drivers\V0230VID.sys [2006-9-29 500480]
S3 WPFFontCache_v0400;Windows Presentation Foundation Font Cache 4.0.0.0;c:\windows\microsoft.net\framework\v4.0.30319\wpf\WPFFontCache_v0400.exe [2010-3-18 753504]
.
=============== Created Last 30 ================
.
2013-04-04 23:55:59	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\administrator\application data\AVG2013
2013-04-04 23:54:09	--------	dc-h--w-	C:\$AVG
2013-04-04 23:26:16	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\AVG2013
2013-04-04 23:26:11	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\administrator\local settings\application data\Avg2013
2013-04-02 11:57:34	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\administrator\application data\SUPERAntiSpyware.com
2013-04-02 11:57:13	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\SUPERAntiSpyware
2013-04-02 11:57:13	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\SUPERAntiSpyware.com
2013-04-02 11:49:23	--------	dc----w-	C:\TDSSKiller_Quarantine
2013-04-02 10:24:44	12928	-c----w-	c:\windows\system32\dllcache\usb8023x.sys
2013-04-02 09:56:26	--------	dcsha-r-	C:\cmdcons
2013-04-02 09:53:10	98816	----a-w-	c:\windows\sed.exe
2013-04-02 09:53:10	256000	----a-w-	c:\windows\PEV.exe
2013-04-02 09:53:10	208896	----a-w-	c:\windows\MBR.exe
2013-04-01 20:41:51	--------	d-----w-	c:\windows\snack
2013-03-31 14:29:05	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\188F1432-103A-4ffb-80F1-36B633C5C9E1
2013-03-31 14:23:52	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Bonjour
2013-03-31 12:50:27	15464	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\GEARAspiWDM.sys
2013-03-31 12:50:27	106928	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\GEARAspi.dll
2013-03-31 12:50:10	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\iPod
2013-03-31 12:50:08	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\iTunes
2013-03-30 22:55:54	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\{CED89F1A-945F-46EC-B23C-5EAF6D2DB12A}
2013-03-30 22:55:45	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\IObit
2013-03-30 22:55:41	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\administrator\application data\IObit
2013-03-30 22:55:22	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\IObit
2013-03-30 20:55:35	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\administrator\application data\ElevatedDiagnostics
2013-03-30 20:54:59	--------	dc----w-	C:\MATS
2013-03-30 19:52:57	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\administrator\local settings\application data\VS Revo Group
2013-03-30 19:52:36	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\VS Revo Group
2013-03-28 16:25:58	--------	d-----w-	c:\windows\system32\wbem\repository\FS
2013-03-28 16:25:58	--------	d-----w-	c:\windows\system32\wbem\Repository
2013-03-27 11:58:29	15859416	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\FlashPlayerInstaller.exe
2013-03-26 22:38:22	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\administrator\local settings\application data\MixiDJ_V8
2013-03-26 22:35:34	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\administrator\local settings\application data\Updater26276
2013-03-26 22:35:24	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Deal Spy
2013-03-10 11:04:34	143872	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\javacpl.cpl
2013-03-10 11:04:25	94112	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\WindowsAccessBridge.dll
.
==================== Find3M ====================
.
2013-03-28 16:32:18	73432	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\FlashPlayerCPLApp.cpl
2013-03-28 16:32:18	693976	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\FlashPlayerApp.exe
2013-03-10 11:04:07	861088	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\npDeployJava1.dll
2013-03-10 11:04:07	782240	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\deployJava1.dll
2013-02-27 03:40:46	208184	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgidsdriverx.sys
2013-02-14 07:52:46	182072	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgtdix.sys
2013-02-12 00:32:23	12928	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\usb8023.sys
2013-02-08 08:37:56	245048	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\avglogx.sys
2013-02-08 08:37:52	60216	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgidshx.sys
2013-02-08 08:37:44	170808	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgldx86.sys
2013-02-08 08:37:40	39224	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgrkx86.sys
2013-02-05 20:05:47	916480	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\wininet.dll
2013-02-05 20:05:46	43520	------w-	c:\windows\system32\licmgr10.dll
2013-02-05 20:05:46	1469440	------w-	c:\windows\system32\inetcpl.cpl
2013-02-05 05:53:57	385024	------w-	c:\windows\system32\html.iec
2013-01-26 03:55:44	552448	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\oleaut32.dll
2013-01-11 21:26:59	172032	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\AniGIF.ocx
2013-01-07 01:19:45	2148864	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
2013-01-07 00:37:01	2027520	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\ntkrnlpa.exe
.
============= FINISH: 7:30:23.93 ===============


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Take a look at the log you just posted and compare it with the last one you posted, notice some similarity .

Click Edit at the bottom of your last post and delete the log, then Copy & Paste in the DDS.txt log and click on Save.


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Ok, I shall get back to reviewing the logs later today as I have work to do. Meanwhile you could get Java updated, go here: Java Download and follow the prompts.


----------



## dano_61 (May 4, 2004)

Ok thanks mark


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Ok, I've put together a fix below to remove all the unwanted files found by Eset. Please post the log when done. This will also take out the old Google folders.

Please download *OTM by OldTimer*. Save it to your desktop.

Double click *OTM.exe* to start the tool.


*Copy* the text in the code box below to the clipboard by highlighting *ALL* of them and *pressing CTRL + C* (or, after highlighting, right-click and choose *Copy*):


```
:Processes
explorer.exe

:Files
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\10o3prvl.default\extensions\[email protected] 30154e3abf.com\content\bg.js 
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\10o3prvl.default\extensions\[email protected] 301988959d.com\content\bg.js 
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Spybot - Search & Destroy
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google
:Commands
[createrestorepoint]
[emptyflash]
[emptytemp]
[resethosts]
[reboot]
```

 Return to OTM, right click in the *"Paste Instructions for Items to be Moved"* window (under the yellow bar) and choose *Paste*.
Click the red *Moveit!* button.
All your desktop icons will disappear as the scan begins. It should complete within a few minutes.
Once complete you may see a box appear asking you to Restart the system to complete the file removal, accept it and it will reboot.
Even if that box does not appear the system should reboot as the command is included in the script.
When the system has come back to the desktop a Notepad document will open, please copy and paste that into your next post.

-- Note: The logs are saved here: C:\_OTM\MovedFiles 

======================================================

Looking at some of the errors showing for AVG in the Event log it may have been damaged by the infection so to be on the safe side I would suggest reinstalling it.

Download AVG from here: http://www.avg.com/ww-en/faq.num-5000 and save it on your desktop, then disconnect from the internet.

Uninstall the program in the normal way and then reinstall it. You can then reconnect to the internet.

======================================================

Please then run your system for a day or two and make sure there are no more problems, then run DDS again and post just the Attach.txt log so I can see the Event Errors.

Please also run this scan and post the log:

Download Security Check by screen317 from Here or Here.
Save it to your Desktop.
Double click SecurityCheck.exe (Vista or Windows 7 users right click and select "Run as Administrator") and follow the onscreen instructions inside of the black box. Press any key when asked.
A Notepad document should open automatically called checkup.txt; please Copy & Paste the contents of that document into your next reply.


----------



## dano_61 (May 4, 2004)

Ok Mark

I have work to do right now but I will do all this tomorrow AM

Thanks


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Ok, we all have work to do, look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## dano_61 (May 4, 2004)

All processes killed
========== PROCESSES ==========
No active process named explorer.exe was found!
========== FILES ==========
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\SwiftShader\1.0.3.0 folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\SwiftShader folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\PepperFlash folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\User StyleSheets folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Session Storage folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Pepper Data\Shockwave Flash\WritableRoot\#SharedObjects\2KBBK4YJ\s.ytimg.com folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Pepper Data\Shockwave Flash\WritableRoot\#SharedObjects\2KBBK4YJ\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\#s.ytimg.com folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Pepper Data\Shockwave Flash\WritableRoot\#SharedObjects\2KBBK4YJ\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Pepper Data\Shockwave Flash\WritableRoot\#SharedObjects\2KBBK4YJ\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Pepper Data\Shockwave Flash\WritableRoot\#SharedObjects\2KBBK4YJ\macromedia.com\support folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Pepper Data\Shockwave Flash\WritableRoot\#SharedObjects\2KBBK4YJ\macromedia.com folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Pepper Data\Shockwave Flash\WritableRoot\#SharedObjects\2KBBK4YJ folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Pepper Data\Shockwave Flash\WritableRoot\#SharedObjects folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Pepper Data\Shockwave Flash\WritableRoot folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Pepper Data\Shockwave Flash\CacheWritableAdobeRoot\AssetCache\J9WAFU9N folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Pepper Data\Shockwave Flash\CacheWritableAdobeRoot\AssetCache folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Pepper Data\Shockwave Flash\CacheWritableAdobeRoot folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Pepper Data\Shockwave Flash folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Pepper Data folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Local Storage folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\Temp folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\7_0\__MACOSX\_locales folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\7_0\__MACOSX folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\7_0\_locales\zh_TW folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\7_0\_locales\zh_CN folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\7_0\_locales\vi folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\7_0\_locales\uk folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\7_0\_locales\tr folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\7_0\_locales\th folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\7_0\_locales\sr folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\7_0\_locales\sl folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\7_0\_locales\sk folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\7_0\_locales\se folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\7_0\_locales\ru folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\7_0\_locales\ro folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\7_0\_locales\pt_PT folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\7_0\_locales\pt_BR folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\7_0\_locales\pl folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\7_0\_locales\no folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\7_0\_locales\nl folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\7_0\_locales\lv folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\7_0\_locales\lt folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\7_0\_locales\ko folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\7_0\_locales\ja folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\7_0\_locales\it folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\7_0\_locales\id folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\7_0\_locales\hu folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\7_0\_locales\hr folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\7_0\_locales\hi folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\7_0\_locales\fr folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\7_0\_locales\fil folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\7_0\_locales\fi folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\7_0\_locales\es folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\7_0\_locales\en folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\7_0\_locales\el folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\7_0\_locales\de folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\7_0\_locales\da folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\7_0\_locales\cs folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\7_0\_locales\ca folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\7_0\_locales\bg folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\7_0\_locales\ar folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\7_0\_locales folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\7_0 folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pfndaklgolladniicklehhancnlgocpp\1.0_0 folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pfndaklgolladniicklehhancnlgocpp folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pfmopbbadnfoelckkcmjjeaaegjpjjbk\1.4_0\js folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pfmopbbadnfoelckkcmjjeaaegjpjjbk\1.4_0\images folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pfmopbbadnfoelckkcmjjeaaegjpjjbk\1.4_0\html folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pfmopbbadnfoelckkcmjjeaaegjpjjbk\1.4_0\css folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pfmopbbadnfoelckkcmjjeaaegjpjjbk\1.4_0 folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pfmopbbadnfoelckkcmjjeaaegjpjjbk folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.11.0_0\Options folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.11.0_0\Media\rssItem folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.11.0_0\Media\popup folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.11.0_0\Media\icons\useful_components folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.11.0_0\Media\icons\urlGadget folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.11.0_0\Media\icons folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.11.0_0\Media\base64\searchBox folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.11.0_0\Media\base64\rssItem folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.11.0_0\Media\base64\ifarme folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.11.0_0\Media\base64\icons folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.11.0_0\Media\base64\dyamincMenu folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.11.0_0\Media\base64 folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.11.0_0\Media folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.11.0_0\js\services\translation folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.11.0_0\js\services\alerts folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.11.0_0\js\services folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.11.0_0\js\popup\view folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.11.0_0\js\popup folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.11.0_0\js\model folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.11.0_0\js\lib folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.11.0_0\js\items\xmlMenu\view folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.11.0_0\js\items\xmlMenu folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.11.0_0\js\items\urlGadget\view folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.11.0_0\js\items\urlGadget folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.11.0_0\js\items\multiRssItem\view folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.11.0_0\js\items\multiRssItem folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.11.0_0\js\items\menuPanel\view folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.11.0_0\js\items\menuPanel folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.11.0_0\js\items\dynamicMenu\view folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.11.0_0\js\items\dynamicMenu folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.11.0_0\js\items\contextMenu\view folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.11.0_0\js\items\contextMenu folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.11.0_0\js\items\container folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.11.0_0\js\items\components\view\InjectScript folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.11.0_0\js\items\components\view folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.11.0_0\js\items\components folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.11.0_0\js\items\about folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.11.0_0\js\items folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.11.0_0\js\css folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.11.0_0\js\controller folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.11.0_0\js\compatibility folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.11.0_0\js\API\component\view folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.11.0_0\js\API\component folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.11.0_0\js\API folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.11.0_0\js folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.11.0_0\Css folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.11.0_0 folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\niapdbllcanepiiimjjndipklodoedlc\1.0.2_0 folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\niapdbllcanepiiimjjndipklodoedlc folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\mhkaekfpcppmmioggniknbnbdbcigpkk\2.3_0 folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\mhkaekfpcppmmioggniknbnbdbcigpkk folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\jcdgjdiieiljkfkdcloehkohchhpekkn\1.1.0.1_0 folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\jcdgjdiieiljkfkdcloehkohchhpekkn folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ijblflkdjdopkpdgllkmlbgcffjbnfda\2.0.1_0 folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ijblflkdjdopkpdgllkmlbgcffjbnfda folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\icdlfehblmklkikfigmjhbmmpmkmpooj\1.1_0 folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\icdlfehblmklkikfigmjhbmmpmkmpooj folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\hbcennhacfaagdopikcegfcobcadeocj\1.0_0 folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\hbcennhacfaagdopikcegfcobcadeocj folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.13.20.29_0\_locales\en folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.13.20.29_0\_locales folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.13.20.29_0\tb\sl folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.13.20.29_0\tb\lib\jquery.alerts\images folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.13.20.29_0\tb\lib\jquery.alerts folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.13.20.29_0\tb\lib folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.13.20.29_0\tb\core folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.13.20.29_0\tb\al\wa\WEATHER\js folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.13.20.29_0\tb\al\wa\WEATHER\css folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.13.20.29_0\tb\al\wa\WEATHER folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.13.20.29_0\tb\al\wa\TWITTER\resources folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.13.20.29_0\tb\al\wa\TWITTER\js folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.13.20.29_0\tb\al\wa\TWITTER\img folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.13.20.29_0\tb\al\wa\TWITTER folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.13.20.29_0\tb\al\wa\SEARCH_IN_NEW_TAB folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.13.20.29_0\tb\al\wa\SEARCH\view\style\rsx folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.13.20.29_0\tb\al\wa\SEARCH\view\style folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.13.20.29_0\tb\al\wa\SEARCH\view\script folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.13.20.29_0\tb\al\wa\SEARCH\view folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.13.20.29_0\tb\al\wa\SEARCH\resources folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.13.20.29_0\tb\al\wa\SEARCH\js folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.13.20.29_0\tb\al\wa\SEARCH\Css folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.13.20.29_0\tb\al\wa\SEARCH\buildSettings folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.13.20.29_0\tb\al\wa\SEARCH folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.13.20.29_0\tb\al\wa\RADIO_PLAYER\js\resources folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.13.20.29_0\tb\al\wa\RADIO_PLAYER\js folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.13.20.29_0\tb\al\wa\RADIO_PLAYER\css\custom-theme folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.13.20.29_0\tb\al\wa\RADIO_PLAYER\css folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.13.20.29_0\tb\al\wa\RADIO_PLAYER folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.13.20.29_0\tb\al\wa\PRICE_GONG\menu_dlg folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.13.20.29_0\tb\al\wa\PRICE_GONG\images folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.13.20.29_0\tb\al\wa\PRICE_GONG\css\custom-theme folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.13.20.29_0\tb\al\wa\PRICE_GONG\css folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.13.20.29_0\tb\al\wa\PRICE_GONG\agreement folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.13.20.29_0\tb\al\wa\PRICE_GONG folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.13.20.29_0\tb\al\wa\Optimizer\js folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.13.20.29_0\tb\al\wa\Optimizer folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.13.20.29_0\tb\al\wa\NOTIFICATION\js folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.13.20.29_0\tb\al\wa\NOTIFICATION\images\light folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.13.20.29_0\tb\al\wa\NOTIFICATION\images\dark folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.13.20.29_0\tb\al\wa\NOTIFICATION\images folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.13.20.29_0\tb\al\wa\NOTIFICATION\css folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.13.20.29_0\tb\al\wa\NOTIFICATION folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.13.20.29_0\tb\al\wa\MULTI_RSS\js\resources folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.13.20.29_0\tb\al\wa\MULTI_RSS\js folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.13.20.29_0\tb\al\wa\MULTI_RSS\img folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.13.20.29_0\tb\al\wa\MULTI_RSS\css folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.13.20.29_0\tb\al\wa\MULTI_RSS folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.13.20.29_0\tb\al\wa\HIGHLIGHTER\js folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.13.20.29_0\tb\al\wa\HIGHLIGHTER\css folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.13.20.29_0\tb\al\wa\HIGHLIGHTER folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.13.20.29_0\tb\al\wa\EMAIL_NOTIFIER\js\plugins folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.13.20.29_0\tb\al\wa\EMAIL_NOTIFIER\js folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.13.20.29_0\tb\al\wa\EMAIL_NOTIFIER\css folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.13.20.29_0\tb\al\wa\EMAIL_NOTIFIER folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.13.20.29_0\tb\al\wa\APPLICATION_BUTTON\resources folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.13.20.29_0\tb\al\wa\APPLICATION_BUTTON\Js folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.13.20.29_0\tb\al\wa\APPLICATION_BUTTON folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.13.20.29_0\tb\al\wa\404 folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.13.20.29_0\tb\al\wa folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.13.20.29_0\tb\al\ui\menu\js folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.13.20.29_0\tb\al\ui\menu\img folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.13.20.29_0\tb\al\ui\menu\css folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.13.20.29_0\tb\al\ui\menu folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.13.20.29_0\tb\al\ui\gf\img folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.13.20.29_0\tb\al\ui\gf\css folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.13.20.29_0\tb\al\ui\gf folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.13.20.29_0\tb\al\ui\gadgetFrame folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.13.20.29_0\tb\al\ui\dlg\ftd\images folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.13.20.29_0\tb\al\ui\dlg\ftd folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.13.20.29_0\tb\al\ui\dlg folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.13.20.29_0\tb\al\ui folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.13.20.29_0\tb\al\sp\spsd\images folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.13.20.29_0\tb\al\sp\spsd folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.13.20.29_0\tb\al\sp\spbd\images folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.13.20.29_0\tb\al\sp\spbd folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.13.20.29_0\tb\al\sp\js folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.13.20.29_0\tb\al\sp folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.13.20.29_0\tb\al\options\js\resources folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.13.20.29_0\tb\al\options\js folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.13.20.29_0\tb\al\options\images folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.13.20.29_0\tb\al\options\css folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.13.20.29_0\tb\al\options folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.13.20.29_0\tb\al\msd folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.13.20.29_0\tb\al\features\js\resources folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.13.20.29_0\tb\al\features\js folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.13.20.29_0\tb\al\features folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.13.20.29_0\tb\al\api folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.13.20.29_0\tb\al\ac\res folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.13.20.29_0\tb\al\ac\img folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.13.20.29_0\tb\al\ac\css folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.13.20.29_0\tb\al\ac folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.13.20.29_0\tb\al\aboutBox\js folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.13.20.29_0\tb\al\aboutBox\images folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.13.20.29_0\tb\al\aboutBox folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.13.20.29_0\tb\al folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.13.20.29_0\tb folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.13.20.29_0\Search\NewTabPages\js folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.13.20.29_0\Search\NewTabPages\img folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.13.20.29_0\Search\NewTabPages\html folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.13.20.29_0\Search\NewTabPages\css folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.13.20.29_0\Search\NewTabPages\API folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.13.20.29_0\Search\NewTabPages folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.13.20.29_0\Search\html folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.13.20.29_0\Search folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.13.20.29_0\plugins folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.13.20.29_0\js\toolbarAPI folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.13.20.29_0\js\tabs\back folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.13.20.29_0\js\tabs folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.13.20.29_0\js\popup folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.13.20.29_0\js\options folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.13.20.29_0\js\lib folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.13.20.29_0\js folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.13.20.29_0 folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.19_0\_locales\zh_TW folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.19_0\_locales\zh_CN folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.19_0\_locales\vi folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.19_0\_locales\uk folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.19_0\_locales\tr folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.19_0\_locales\th folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.19_0\_locales\sv folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.19_0\_locales\sr folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.19_0\_locales\sl folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.19_0\_locales\sk folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.19_0\_locales\ru folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.19_0\_locales\ro folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.19_0\_locales\pt_PT folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.19_0\_locales\pt_BR folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.19_0\_locales\pl folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.19_0\_locales\no folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.19_0\_locales\nl folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.19_0\_locales\lv folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.19_0\_locales\lt folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.19_0\_locales\ko folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.19_0\_locales\ja folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.19_0\_locales\it folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.19_0\_locales\id folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.19_0\_locales\hu folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.19_0\_locales\hr folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.19_0\_locales\hi folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.19_0\_locales\he folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.19_0\_locales\fr folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.19_0\_locales\fil folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.19_0\_locales\fi folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.19_0\_locales\et folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.19_0\_locales\es_419 folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.19_0\_locales\es folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.19_0\_locales\en_US folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.19_0\_locales\en_GB folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.19_0\_locales\en folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.19_0\_locales\el folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.19_0\_locales\de folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.19_0\_locales\da folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.19_0\_locales\cs folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.19_0\_locales\ca folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.19_0\_locales\bg folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.19_0\_locales\ar folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.19_0\_locales folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.19_0 folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\__MACOSX\_locales\zh_TW folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\__MACOSX\_locales\zh_CN folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\__MACOSX\_locales\vi folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\__MACOSX\_locales\uk folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\__MACOSX\_locales\tr folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\__MACOSX\_locales\th folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\__MACOSX\_locales\sv folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\__MACOSX\_locales\sr folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\__MACOSX\_locales\sl folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\__MACOSX\_locales\sk folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\__MACOSX\_locales\ru folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\__MACOSX\_locales\ro folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\__MACOSX\_locales\pt_PT folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\__MACOSX\_locales\pt_BR folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\__MACOSX\_locales\pl folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\__MACOSX\_locales\no folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\__MACOSX\_locales\nl folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\__MACOSX\_locales\lv folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\__MACOSX\_locales\lt folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\__MACOSX\_locales\ko folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\__MACOSX\_locales\ja folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\__MACOSX\_locales\it folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\__MACOSX\_locales\id folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\__MACOSX\_locales\hu folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\__MACOSX\_locales\hr folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\__MACOSX\_locales\hi folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\__MACOSX\_locales\he folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\__MACOSX\_locales\fr folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\__MACOSX\_locales\fil folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\__MACOSX\_locales\fi folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\__MACOSX\_locales\es folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\__MACOSX\_locales\en folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\__MACOSX\_locales\el folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\__MACOSX\_locales\de folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\__MACOSX\_locales\da folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\__MACOSX\_locales\cs folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\__MACOSX\_locales\ca folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\__MACOSX\_locales\bg folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\__MACOSX\_locales\ar folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\__MACOSX\_locales folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\__MACOSX folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\_locales\zh_TW folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\_locales\zh_CN folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\_locales\vi folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\_locales\uk folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\_locales\tr folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\_locales\th folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\_locales\sv folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\_locales\sr folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\_locales\sl folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\_locales\sk folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\_locales\ru folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\_locales\ro folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\_locales\pt_PT folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\_locales\pt_BR folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\_locales\pl folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\_locales\no folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\_locales\nl folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\_locales\lv folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\_locales\lt folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\_locales\ko folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\_locales\ja folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\_locales\it folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\_locales\id folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\_locales\hu folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\_locales\hr folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\_locales\hi folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\_locales\he folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\_locales\fr folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\_locales\fil folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\_locales\fi folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\_locales\es folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\_locales\en folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\_locales\el folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\_locales\de folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\_locales\da folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\_locales\cs folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\_locales\ca folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\_locales\bg folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\_locales\ar folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\_locales folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0 folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.9.0_0\Options folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.9.0_0\Media\rssItem folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.9.0_0\Media\popup folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.9.0_0\Media\icons\useful_components folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.9.0_0\Media\icons\urlGadget folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.9.0_0\Media\icons folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.9.0_0\Media\base64\searchBox folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.9.0_0\Media\base64\rssItem folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.9.0_0\Media\base64\ifarme folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.9.0_0\Media\base64\icons folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.9.0_0\Media\base64\dyamincMenu folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.9.0_0\Media\base64 folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.9.0_0\Media folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.9.0_0\js\services\translation folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.9.0_0\js\services\alerts folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.9.0_0\js\services folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.9.0_0\js\popup\view folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.9.0_0\js\popup folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.9.0_0\js\model folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.9.0_0\js\lib folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.9.0_0\js\items\xmlMenu\view folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.9.0_0\js\items\xmlMenu folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.9.0_0\js\items\urlGadget\view folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.9.0_0\js\items\urlGadget folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.9.0_0\js\items\multiRssItem\view folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.9.0_0\js\items\multiRssItem folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.9.0_0\js\items\menuPanel\view folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.9.0_0\js\items\menuPanel folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.9.0_0\js\items\dynamicMenu\view folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.9.0_0\js\items\dynamicMenu folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.9.0_0\js\items\contextMenu\view folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.9.0_0\js\items\contextMenu folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.9.0_0\js\items\container folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.9.0_0\js\items\components\view\InjectScript folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.9.0_0\js\items\components\view folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.9.0_0\js\items\components folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.9.0_0\js\items\about folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.9.0_0\js\items folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.9.0_0\js\css folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.9.0_0\js\controller folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.9.0_0\js\compatability folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.9.0_0\js\API\component\view folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.9.0_0\js\API\component folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.9.0_0\js\API folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.9.0_0\js folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.9.0_0\Css folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.9.0_0 folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.2_0\_locales\zh_TW folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.2_0\_locales\zh_CN folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.2_0\_locales\vi folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.2_0\_locales\uk folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.2_0\_locales\tr folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.2_0\_locales\th folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.2_0\_locales\sv folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.2_0\_locales\sr folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.2_0\_locales\sl folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.2_0\_locales\sk folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.2_0\_locales\ru folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.2_0\_locales\ro folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.2_0\_locales\pt_PT folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.2_0\_locales\pt_BR folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.2_0\_locales\pl folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.2_0\_locales\no folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.2_0\_locales\nl folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.2_0\_locales\ms folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.2_0\_locales\lv folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.2_0\_locales\lt folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.2_0\_locales\ko folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.2_0\_locales\ja folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.2_0\_locales\it folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.2_0\_locales\id folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.2_0\_locales\hu folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.2_0\_locales\hr folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.2_0\_locales\hi folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.2_0\_locales\he folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.2_0\_locales\fr folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.2_0\_locales\fil folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.2_0\_locales\fi folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.2_0\_locales\eu folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.2_0\_locales\et folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.2_0\_locales\es_419 folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.2_0\_locales\es folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.2_0\_locales\en_US folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.2_0\_locales\en_GB folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.2_0\_locales\el folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.2_0\_locales\de folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.2_0\_locales\da folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.2_0\_locales\cs folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.2_0\_locales\ca folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.2_0\_locales\bg folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.2_0\_locales\ar folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.2_0\_locales folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.2_0 folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\aohghmighlieiainnegkcijnfilokake\0.0.0.6_0\__MACOSX folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\aohghmighlieiainnegkcijnfilokake\0.0.0.6_0 folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\aohghmighlieiainnegkcijnfilokake folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extension State folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extension Rules folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Cache folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Local Settings\Application Data\Google folder moved successfully.
File/Folder C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\10o3prvl.default\extensions\[email protected] 30154e3abf.com\content\bg.js not found.
File/Folder C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\10o3prvl.default\extensions\[email protected] 301988959d.com\content\bg.js not found.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Picasa2Albums folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\GBScreensaver folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\CrashReports folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Temp folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\SwiftShader\1.0.3.0 folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\SwiftShader folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\PepperFlash folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\User StyleSheets folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Session Storage folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Pepper Data\Shockwave Flash\WritableRoot\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\#s.nsdsvc.com folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Pepper Data\Shockwave Flash\WritableRoot\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\#esi2.ctv.ca folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Pepper Data\Shockwave Flash\WritableRoot\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Pepper Data\Shockwave Flash\WritableRoot\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Pepper Data\Shockwave Flash\WritableRoot\macromedia.com\support folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Pepper Data\Shockwave Flash\WritableRoot\macromedia.com folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Pepper Data\Shockwave Flash\WritableRoot\#SharedObjects\JNT3P8P5\www.resultglider.com folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Pepper Data\Shockwave Flash\WritableRoot\#SharedObjects\JNT3P8P5\t.cxt.ms\lso.swf folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Pepper Data\Shockwave Flash\WritableRoot\#SharedObjects\JNT3P8P5\t.cxt.ms folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Pepper Data\Shockwave Flash\WritableRoot\#SharedObjects\JNT3P8P5\s.nsdsvc.com folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Pepper Data\Shockwave Flash\WritableRoot\#SharedObjects\JNT3P8P5\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\#www.resultglider.com folder moved successfully.
Folder move failed. C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Pepper Data\Shockwave Flash\WritableRoot\#SharedObjects\JNT3P8P5\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\#t.cxt.ms scheduled to be moved on reboot.
Folder move failed. C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Pepper Data\Shockwave Flash\WritableRoot\#SharedObjects\JNT3P8P5\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\#s.nsdsvc.com scheduled to be moved on reboot.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Pepper Data\Shockwave Flash\WritableRoot\#SharedObjects\JNT3P8P5\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\#edge.buzzdock.com folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Pepper Data\Shockwave Flash\WritableRoot\#SharedObjects\JNT3P8P5\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\#cdncache-a.akamaihd.net folder moved successfully.
Folder move failed. C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Pepper Data\Shockwave Flash\WritableRoot\#SharedObjects\JNT3P8P5\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys scheduled to be moved on reboot.
Folder move failed. C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Pepper Data\Shockwave Flash\WritableRoot\#SharedObjects\JNT3P8P5\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer scheduled to be moved on reboot.
Folder move failed. C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Pepper Data\Shockwave Flash\WritableRoot\#SharedObjects\JNT3P8P5\macromedia.com\support scheduled to be moved on reboot.
Folder move failed. C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Pepper Data\Shockwave Flash\WritableRoot\#SharedObjects\JNT3P8P5\macromedia.com scheduled to be moved on reboot.
Folder move failed. C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Pepper Data\Shockwave Flash\WritableRoot\#SharedObjects\JNT3P8P5\esi2.ctv.ca\players\mediaplayer\builds\ets_3.2\etsmediaplayer\et# scheduled to be moved on reboot.
Folder move failed. C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Pepper Data\Shockwave Flash\WritableRoot\#SharedObjects\JNT3P8P5\esi2.ctv.ca\players\mediaplayer\builds\ets_3.2\etsmediaplayer scheduled to be moved on reboot.
Folder move failed. C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Pepper Data\Shockwave Flash\WritableRoot\#SharedObjects\JNT3P8P5\esi2.ctv.ca\players\mediaplayer\builds\ets_3.2 scheduled to be moved on reboot.
Folder move failed. C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Pepper Data\Shockwave Flash\WritableRoot\#SharedObjects\JNT3P8P5\esi2.ctv.ca\players\mediaplayer\builds scheduled to be moved on reboot.
Folder move failed. C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Pepper Data\Shockwave Flash\WritableRoot\#SharedObjects\JNT3P8P5\esi2.ctv.ca\players\mediaplayer scheduled to be moved on reboot.
Folder move failed. C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Pepper Data\Shockwave Flash\WritableRoot\#SharedObjects\JNT3P8P5\esi2.ctv.ca\players scheduled to be moved on reboot.
Folder move failed. C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Pepper Data\Shockwave Flash\WritableRoot\#SharedObjects\JNT3P8P5\esi2.ctv.ca scheduled to be moved on reboot.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Pepper Data\Shockwave Flash\WritableRoot\#SharedObjects\JNT3P8P5\edge.buzzdock.com folder moved successfully.
Folder move failed. C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Pepper Data\Shockwave Flash\WritableRoot\#SharedObjects\JNT3P8P5\cdncache-a.akamaihd.net\items\e6a00\storage.swf scheduled to be moved on reboot.
Folder move failed. C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Pepper Data\Shockwave Flash\WritableRoot\#SharedObjects\JNT3P8P5\cdncache-a.akamaihd.net\items\e6a00 scheduled to be moved on reboot.
Folder move failed. C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Pepper Data\Shockwave Flash\WritableRoot\#SharedObjects\JNT3P8P5\cdncache-a.akamaihd.net\items scheduled to be moved on reboot.
Folder move failed. C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Pepper Data\Shockwave Flash\WritableRoot\#SharedObjects\JNT3P8P5\cdncache-a.akamaihd.net scheduled to be moved on reboot.
Folder move failed. C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Pepper Data\Shockwave Flash\WritableRoot\#SharedObjects\JNT3P8P5 scheduled to be moved on reboot.
Folder move failed. C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Pepper Data\Shockwave Flash\WritableRoot\#SharedObjects scheduled to be moved on reboot.
Folder move failed. C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Pepper Data\Shockwave Flash\WritableRoot scheduled to be moved on reboot.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Pepper Data\Shockwave Flash\CacheWritableAdobeRoot\AssetCache\Q3DN3EBT folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Pepper Data\Shockwave Flash\CacheWritableAdobeRoot\AssetCache folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Pepper Data\Shockwave Flash\CacheWritableAdobeRoot folder moved successfully.
Folder move failed. C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Pepper Data\Shockwave Flash scheduled to be moved on reboot.
Folder move failed. C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Pepper Data scheduled to be moved on reboot.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Local Storage folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\External Extensions\{EEE6C373-6118-11DC-9C72-001320C79847} folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\External Extensions folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\Temp folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\7_0\__MACOSX\_locales folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\7_0\__MACOSX folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\7_0\_locales\zh_TW folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\7_0\_locales\zh_CN folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\7_0\_locales\vi folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\7_0\_locales\uk folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\7_0\_locales\tr folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\7_0\_locales\th folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\7_0\_locales\sr folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\7_0\_locales\sl folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\7_0\_locales\sk folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\7_0\_locales\se folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\7_0\_locales\ru folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\7_0\_locales\ro folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\7_0\_locales\pt_PT folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\7_0\_locales\pt_BR folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\7_0\_locales\pl folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\7_0\_locales\no folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\7_0\_locales\nl folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\7_0\_locales\lv folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\7_0\_locales\lt folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\7_0\_locales\ko folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\7_0\_locales\ja folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\7_0\_locales\it folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\7_0\_locales\id folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\7_0\_locales\hu folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\7_0\_locales\hr folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\7_0\_locales\hi folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\7_0\_locales\fr folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\7_0\_locales\fil folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\7_0\_locales\fi folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\7_0\_locales\es folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\7_0\_locales\en folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\7_0\_locales\el folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\7_0\_locales\de folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\7_0\_locales\da folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\7_0\_locales\cs folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\7_0\_locales\ca folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\7_0\_locales\bg folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\7_0\_locales\ar folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\7_0\_locales folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\7_0 folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pfmopbbadnfoelckkcmjjeaaegjpjjbk\1.5_0\js folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pfmopbbadnfoelckkcmjjeaaegjpjjbk\1.5_0\images folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pfmopbbadnfoelckkcmjjeaaegjpjjbk\1.5_0\html folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pfmopbbadnfoelckkcmjjeaaegjpjjbk\1.5_0\css folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pfmopbbadnfoelckkcmjjeaaegjpjjbk\1.5_0 folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pfmopbbadnfoelckkcmjjeaaegjpjjbk\1.4_0\js folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pfmopbbadnfoelckkcmjjeaaegjpjjbk\1.4_0\images folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pfmopbbadnfoelckkcmjjeaaegjpjjbk\1.4_0\html folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pfmopbbadnfoelckkcmjjeaaegjpjjbk\1.4_0\css folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pfmopbbadnfoelckkcmjjeaaegjpjjbk\1.4_0 folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pfmopbbadnfoelckkcmjjeaaegjpjjbk folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\oajgghejjpgkmpgbchgjieahoefimdle folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ijblflkdjdopkpdgllkmlbgcffjbnfda\2.0.1_0 folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ijblflkdjdopkpdgllkmlbgcffjbnfda folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\hhmijgjhebgaehaaagcbakacoaoebccn\1 folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\hhmijgjhebgaehaaagcbakacoaoebccn folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\dieckmbeafcedhihaiadnaanclccfihd\1.22.5_0\js\lib folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\dieckmbeafcedhihaiadnaanclccfihd\1.22.5_0\js\api folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\dieckmbeafcedhihaiadnaanclccfihd\1.22.5_0\js folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\dieckmbeafcedhihaiadnaanclccfihd\1.22.5_0\icons\actions folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\dieckmbeafcedhihaiadnaanclccfihd\1.22.5_0\icons folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\dieckmbeafcedhihaiadnaanclccfihd\1.22.5_0 folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\dieckmbeafcedhihaiadnaanclccfihd folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.19_0\_locales\zh_TW folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.19_0\_locales\zh_CN folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.19_0\_locales\vi folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.19_0\_locales\uk folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.19_0\_locales\tr folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.19_0\_locales\th folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.19_0\_locales\sv folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.19_0\_locales\sr folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.19_0\_locales\sl folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.19_0\_locales\sk folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.19_0\_locales\ru folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.19_0\_locales\ro folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.19_0\_locales\pt_PT folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.19_0\_locales\pt_BR folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.19_0\_locales\pl folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.19_0\_locales\no folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.19_0\_locales\nl folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.19_0\_locales\lv folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.19_0\_locales\lt folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.19_0\_locales\ko folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.19_0\_locales\ja folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.19_0\_locales\it folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.19_0\_locales\id folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.19_0\_locales\hu folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.19_0\_locales\hr folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.19_0\_locales\hi folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.19_0\_locales\he folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.19_0\_locales\fr folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.19_0\_locales\fil folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.19_0\_locales\fi folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.19_0\_locales\et folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.19_0\_locales\es_419 folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.19_0\_locales\es folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.19_0\_locales\en_US folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.19_0\_locales\en_GB folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.19_0\_locales\en folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.19_0\_locales\el folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.19_0\_locales\de folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.19_0\_locales\da folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.19_0\_locales\cs folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.19_0\_locales\ca folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.19_0\_locales\bg folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.19_0\_locales\ar folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.19_0\_locales folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.19_0 folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\cdffambbknckedcpgkbicjeaohmnhncp\1 folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\cdffambbknckedcpgkbicjeaohmnhncp folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\__MACOSX\_locales\zh_TW folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\__MACOSX\_locales\zh_CN folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\__MACOSX\_locales\vi folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\__MACOSX\_locales\uk folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\__MACOSX\_locales\tr folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\__MACOSX\_locales\th folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\__MACOSX\_locales\sv folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\__MACOSX\_locales\sr folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\__MACOSX\_locales\sl folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\__MACOSX\_locales\sk folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\__MACOSX\_locales\ru folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\__MACOSX\_locales\ro folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\__MACOSX\_locales\pt_PT folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\__MACOSX\_locales\pt_BR folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\__MACOSX\_locales\pl folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\__MACOSX\_locales\no folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\__MACOSX\_locales\nl folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\__MACOSX\_locales\lv folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\__MACOSX\_locales\lt folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\__MACOSX\_locales\ko folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\__MACOSX\_locales\ja folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\__MACOSX\_locales\it folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\__MACOSX\_locales\id folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\__MACOSX\_locales\hu folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\__MACOSX\_locales\hr folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\__MACOSX\_locales\hi folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\__MACOSX\_locales\he folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\__MACOSX\_locales\fr folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\__MACOSX\_locales\fil folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\__MACOSX\_locales\fi folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\__MACOSX\_locales\es folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\__MACOSX\_locales\en folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\__MACOSX\_locales\el folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\__MACOSX\_locales\de folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\__MACOSX\_locales\da folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\__MACOSX\_locales\cs folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\__MACOSX\_locales\ca folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\__MACOSX\_locales\bg folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\__MACOSX\_locales\ar folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\__MACOSX\_locales folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\__MACOSX folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\_locales\zh_TW folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\_locales\zh_CN folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\_locales\vi folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\_locales\uk folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\_locales\tr folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\_locales\th folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\_locales\sv folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\_locales\sr folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\_locales\sl folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\_locales\sk folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\_locales\ru folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\_locales\ro folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\_locales\pt_PT folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\_locales\pt_BR folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\_locales\pl folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\_locales\no folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\_locales\nl folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\_locales\lv folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\_locales\lt folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\_locales\ko folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\_locales\ja folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\_locales\it folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\_locales\id folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\_locales\hu folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\_locales\hr folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\_locales\hi folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\_locales\he folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\_locales\fr folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\_locales\fil folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\_locales\fi folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\_locales\es folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\_locales\en folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\_locales\el folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\_locales\de folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\_locales\da folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\_locales\cs folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\_locales\ca folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\_locales\bg folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\_locales\ar folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\_locales folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0 folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.3_0\_locales\zh_TW folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.3_0\_locales\zh_CN folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.3_0\_locales\vi folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.3_0\_locales\uk folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.3_0\_locales\tr folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.3_0\_locales\th folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.3_0\_locales\sv folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.3_0\_locales\sr folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.3_0\_locales\sl folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.3_0\_locales\sk folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.3_0\_locales\ru folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.3_0\_locales\ro folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.3_0\_locales\pt_PT folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.3_0\_locales\pt_BR folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.3_0\_locales\pl folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.3_0\_locales\no folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.3_0\_locales\nl folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.3_0\_locales\ms folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.3_0\_locales\lv folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.3_0\_locales\lt folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.3_0\_locales\ko folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.3_0\_locales\ja folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.3_0\_locales\it folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.3_0\_locales\id folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.3_0\_locales\hu folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.3_0\_locales\hr folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.3_0\_locales\hi folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.3_0\_locales\he folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.3_0\_locales\fr folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.3_0\_locales\fil folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.3_0\_locales\fi folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.3_0\_locales\eu folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.3_0\_locales\et folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.3_0\_locales\es_419 folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.3_0\_locales\es folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.3_0\_locales\en_US folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.3_0\_locales\en_GB folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.3_0\_locales\el folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.3_0\_locales\de folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.3_0\_locales\da folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.3_0\_locales\cs folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.3_0\_locales\ca folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.3_0\_locales\bg folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.3_0\_locales\ar folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.3_0\_locales folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.3_0 folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extension State folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\databases\chrome-extension_pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc_0 folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\databases\chrome-extension_hdokiejnpimakedhajhdlcegeplioahd_0 folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\databases\chrome-extension_ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda_0 folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\databases\chrome-extension_dieckmbeafcedhihaiadnaanclccfihd_0 folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\databases folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Cache folder moved successfully.
Folder move failed. C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default scheduled to be moved on reboot.
Folder move failed. C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data scheduled to be moved on reboot.
Folder move failed. C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome scheduled to be moved on reboot.
Folder move failed. C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Application Data\Google scheduled to be moved on reboot.
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Spybot - Search & Destroy\Recovery folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Spybot - Search & Destroy\Logs folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Spybot - Search & Destroy folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\SwiftShader\1.0.3.0 folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\SwiftShader folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\PepperFlash folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\User StyleSheets folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Session Storage folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Pepper Data\Shockwave Flash\WritableRoot\#SharedObjects\C2NXHXPK\s.ytimg.com folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Pepper Data\Shockwave Flash\WritableRoot\#SharedObjects\C2NXHXPK\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys\#s.ytimg.com folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Pepper Data\Shockwave Flash\WritableRoot\#SharedObjects\C2NXHXPK\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer\sys folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Pepper Data\Shockwave Flash\WritableRoot\#SharedObjects\C2NXHXPK\macromedia.com\support\flashplayer folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Pepper Data\Shockwave Flash\WritableRoot\#SharedObjects\C2NXHXPK\macromedia.com\support folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Pepper Data\Shockwave Flash\WritableRoot\#SharedObjects\C2NXHXPK\macromedia.com folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Pepper Data\Shockwave Flash\WritableRoot\#SharedObjects\C2NXHXPK folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Pepper Data\Shockwave Flash\WritableRoot\#SharedObjects folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Pepper Data\Shockwave Flash\WritableRoot folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Pepper Data\Shockwave Flash\CacheWritableAdobeRoot\AssetCache\9UUEPPGQ folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Pepper Data\Shockwave Flash\CacheWritableAdobeRoot\AssetCache folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Pepper Data\Shockwave Flash\CacheWritableAdobeRoot folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Pepper Data\Shockwave Flash folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Pepper Data folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Local Storage folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\Temp folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\7_0\__MACOSX\_locales folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\7_0\__MACOSX folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\7_0\_locales\zh_TW folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\7_0\_locales\zh_CN folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\7_0\_locales\vi folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\7_0\_locales\uk folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\7_0\_locales\tr folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\7_0\_locales\th folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\7_0\_locales\sr folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\7_0\_locales\sl folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\7_0\_locales\sk folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\7_0\_locales\se folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\7_0\_locales\ru folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\7_0\_locales\ro folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\7_0\_locales\pt_PT folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\7_0\_locales\pt_BR folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\7_0\_locales\pl folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\7_0\_locales\no folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\7_0\_locales\nl folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\7_0\_locales\lv folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\7_0\_locales\lt folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\7_0\_locales\ko folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\7_0\_locales\ja folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\7_0\_locales\it folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\7_0\_locales\id folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\7_0\_locales\hu folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\7_0\_locales\hr folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\7_0\_locales\hi folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\7_0\_locales\fr folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\7_0\_locales\fil folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\7_0\_locales\fi folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\7_0\_locales\es folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\7_0\_locales\en folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\7_0\_locales\el folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\7_0\_locales\de folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\7_0\_locales\da folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\7_0\_locales\cs folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\7_0\_locales\ca folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\7_0\_locales\bg folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\7_0\_locales\ar folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\7_0\_locales folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\7_0 folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pfndaklgolladniicklehhancnlgocpp\1.0_0 folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pfndaklgolladniicklehhancnlgocpp folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pfmopbbadnfoelckkcmjjeaaegjpjjbk\1.5_0\js folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pfmopbbadnfoelckkcmjjeaaegjpjjbk\1.5_0\images folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pfmopbbadnfoelckkcmjjeaaegjpjjbk\1.5_0\html folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pfmopbbadnfoelckkcmjjeaaegjpjjbk\1.5_0\css folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pfmopbbadnfoelckkcmjjeaaegjpjjbk\1.5_0 folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pfmopbbadnfoelckkcmjjeaaegjpjjbk folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.19.11_0\Search\NewTabPages\js folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.19.11_0\Search\NewTabPages\img folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.19.11_0\Search\NewTabPages\html folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.19.11_0\Search\NewTabPages\css folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.19.11_0\Search\NewTabPages\API folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.19.11_0\Search\NewTabPages folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.19.11_0\Search\html folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.19.11_0\Search folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.19.11_0\plugins folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.19.11_0\Options folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.19.11_0\Media\rssItem folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.19.11_0\Media\popup folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.19.11_0\Media\icons\useful_components folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.19.11_0\Media\icons\urlGadget folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.19.11_0\Media\icons folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.19.11_0\Media\base64\searchBox folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.19.11_0\Media\base64\rssItem folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.19.11_0\Media\base64\ifarme folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.19.11_0\Media\base64\icons folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.19.11_0\Media\base64\dyamincMenu folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.19.11_0\Media\base64 folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.19.11_0\Media folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.19.11_0\js\utils\interface folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.19.11_0\js\utils folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.19.11_0\js\services\webNavigation folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.19.11_0\js\services\usage folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.19.11_0\js\services\translation folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.19.11_0\js\services\toolbarsManager folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.19.11_0\js\services\toolbarInfo folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.19.11_0\js\services\settings folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.19.11_0\js\services\serviceMap folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.19.11_0\js\services\login folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.19.11_0\js\services\jsonData folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.19.11_0\js\services\feed folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.19.11_0\js\services\cookieMonster folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.19.11_0\js\services\ContextMenuService folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.19.11_0\js\services\aliasReplace folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.19.11_0\js\services\alerts folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.19.11_0\js\services\404 folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.19.11_0\js\services folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.19.11_0\js\popup\view folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.19.11_0\js\popup\controller folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.19.11_0\js\popup folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.19.11_0\js\model folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.19.11_0\js\lib folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.19.11_0\js\items\xmlMenu\view folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.19.11_0\js\items\xmlMenu\model folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.19.11_0\js\items\xmlMenu\controller folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.19.11_0\js\items\xmlMenu folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.19.11_0\js\items\urlGadget\view folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.19.11_0\js\items\urlGadget\model folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.19.11_0\js\items\urlGadget\controller folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.19.11_0\js\items\urlGadget folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.19.11_0\js\items\multiRssItem\view folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.19.11_0\js\items\multiRssItem\model folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.19.11_0\js\items\multiRssItem\controller folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.19.11_0\js\items\multiRssItem folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.19.11_0\js\items\menuPanel\view folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.19.11_0\js\items\menuPanel\model folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.19.11_0\js\items\menuPanel\controller folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.19.11_0\js\items\menuPanel folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.19.11_0\js\items\gadgets\view folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.19.11_0\js\items\gadgets\model folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.19.11_0\js\items\gadgets folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.19.11_0\js\items\factories\view folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.19.11_0\js\items\factories\model folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.19.11_0\js\items\factories folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.19.11_0\js\items\dynamicMenu\view folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.19.11_0\js\items\dynamicMenu\model folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.19.11_0\js\items\dynamicMenu\controller folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.19.11_0\js\items\dynamicMenu\consts folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.19.11_0\js\items\dynamicMenu folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.19.11_0\js\items\contextMenu\view folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.19.11_0\js\items\contextMenu\model folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.19.11_0\js\items\contextMenu\controller folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.19.11_0\js\items\contextMenu folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.19.11_0\js\items\container folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.19.11_0\js\items\components\view\InjectScript folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.19.11_0\js\items\components\view folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.19.11_0\js\items\components\model folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.19.11_0\js\items\components\controller folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.19.11_0\js\items\components folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.19.11_0\js\items\about folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.19.11_0\js\items folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.19.11_0\js\css folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.19.11_0\js\controller folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.19.11_0\js\compatibility folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.19.11_0\js\API\Toolbar folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.19.11_0\js\API\Component\view folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.19.11_0\js\API\Component\model folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.19.11_0\js\API\Component\controller folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.19.11_0\js\API\Component folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.19.11_0\js\API folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.19.11_0\js folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.19.11_0\Css folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc\2.3.19.11_0 folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pacgpkgadgmibnhpdidcnfafllnmeomc folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\niapdbllcanepiiimjjndipklodoedlc\1.0.2_0 folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\niapdbllcanepiiimjjndipklodoedlc folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\mhkaekfpcppmmioggniknbnbdbcigpkk\2.3_0 folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\mhkaekfpcppmmioggniknbnbdbcigpkk folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\jcdgjdiieiljkfkdcloehkohchhpekkn\1.2.0.0_0 folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\jcdgjdiieiljkfkdcloehkohchhpekkn folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ijblflkdjdopkpdgllkmlbgcffjbnfda\2.0.1_0 folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ijblflkdjdopkpdgllkmlbgcffjbnfda folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\icdlfehblmklkikfigmjhbmmpmkmpooj\1.1_0 folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\icdlfehblmklkikfigmjhbmmpmkmpooj folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\hbcennhacfaagdopikcegfcobcadeocj\1.0_0 folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\hbcennhacfaagdopikcegfcobcadeocj folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.15.0.562_0\_locales\en folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.15.0.562_0\_locales folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.15.0.562_0\tb\sl folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.15.0.562_0\tb\lib\jquery.alerts\images folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.15.0.562_0\tb\lib\jquery.alerts folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.15.0.562_0\tb\lib folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.15.0.562_0\tb\core folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.15.0.562_0\tb\al\wa\WEATHER\js folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.15.0.562_0\tb\al\wa\WEATHER\css folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.15.0.562_0\tb\al\wa\WEATHER folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.15.0.562_0\tb\al\wa\TWITTER\resources folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.15.0.562_0\tb\al\wa\TWITTER\js folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.15.0.562_0\tb\al\wa\TWITTER\img folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.15.0.562_0\tb\al\wa\TWITTER folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.15.0.562_0\tb\al\wa\SEARCH_IN_NEW_TAB folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.15.0.562_0\tb\al\wa\SEARCH\view\style\rsx folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.15.0.562_0\tb\al\wa\SEARCH\view\style folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.15.0.562_0\tb\al\wa\SEARCH\view\script folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.15.0.562_0\tb\al\wa\SEARCH\view folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.15.0.562_0\tb\al\wa\SEARCH\resources folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.15.0.562_0\tb\al\wa\SEARCH\js folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.15.0.562_0\tb\al\wa\SEARCH\Css folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.15.0.562_0\tb\al\wa\SEARCH\buildSettings folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.15.0.562_0\tb\al\wa\SEARCH folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.15.0.562_0\tb\al\wa\RADIO_PLAYER\js\resources folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.15.0.562_0\tb\al\wa\RADIO_PLAYER\js folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.15.0.562_0\tb\al\wa\RADIO_PLAYER\css\custom-theme folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.15.0.562_0\tb\al\wa\RADIO_PLAYER\css folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.15.0.562_0\tb\al\wa\RADIO_PLAYER folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.15.0.562_0\tb\al\wa\PRICE_GONG\menu_dlg folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.15.0.562_0\tb\al\wa\PRICE_GONG\images folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.15.0.562_0\tb\al\wa\PRICE_GONG\css\custom-theme folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.15.0.562_0\tb\al\wa\PRICE_GONG\css folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.15.0.562_0\tb\al\wa\PRICE_GONG\agreement folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.15.0.562_0\tb\al\wa\PRICE_GONG folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.15.0.562_0\tb\al\wa\Optimizer\js folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.15.0.562_0\tb\al\wa\Optimizer folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.15.0.562_0\tb\al\wa\NOTIFICATION\js folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.15.0.562_0\tb\al\wa\NOTIFICATION\images\light folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.15.0.562_0\tb\al\wa\NOTIFICATION\images\dark folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.15.0.562_0\tb\al\wa\NOTIFICATION\images folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.15.0.562_0\tb\al\wa\NOTIFICATION\css folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.15.0.562_0\tb\al\wa\NOTIFICATION folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.15.0.562_0\tb\al\wa\MULTI_RSS\js\resources folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.15.0.562_0\tb\al\wa\MULTI_RSS\js folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.15.0.562_0\tb\al\wa\MULTI_RSS\img folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.15.0.562_0\tb\al\wa\MULTI_RSS\css folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.15.0.562_0\tb\al\wa\MULTI_RSS folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.15.0.562_0\tb\al\wa\HIGHLIGHTER\js folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.15.0.562_0\tb\al\wa\HIGHLIGHTER\css folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.15.0.562_0\tb\al\wa\HIGHLIGHTER folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.15.0.562_0\tb\al\wa\EMAIL_NOTIFIER\js\plugins folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.15.0.562_0\tb\al\wa\EMAIL_NOTIFIER\js folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.15.0.562_0\tb\al\wa\EMAIL_NOTIFIER\css folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.15.0.562_0\tb\al\wa\EMAIL_NOTIFIER folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.15.0.562_0\tb\al\wa\APPLICATION_BUTTON\resources folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.15.0.562_0\tb\al\wa\APPLICATION_BUTTON\Js folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.15.0.562_0\tb\al\wa\APPLICATION_BUTTON folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.15.0.562_0\tb\al\wa\404 folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.15.0.562_0\tb\al\wa folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.15.0.562_0\tb\al\ui\menu\js folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.15.0.562_0\tb\al\ui\menu\img folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.15.0.562_0\tb\al\ui\menu\css folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.15.0.562_0\tb\al\ui\menu folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.15.0.562_0\tb\al\ui\gf\js folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.15.0.562_0\tb\al\ui\gf\img folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.15.0.562_0\tb\al\ui\gf\css folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.15.0.562_0\tb\al\ui\gf folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.15.0.562_0\tb\al\ui\gadgetFrame folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.15.0.562_0\tb\al\ui\dlg\ftd\images folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.15.0.562_0\tb\al\ui\dlg\ftd folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.15.0.562_0\tb\al\ui\dlg folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.15.0.562_0\tb\al\ui folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.15.0.562_0\tb\al\sp\spsd\images folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.15.0.562_0\tb\al\sp\spsd folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.15.0.562_0\tb\al\sp\spbd\images folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.15.0.562_0\tb\al\sp\spbd folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.15.0.562_0\tb\al\sp\js folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.15.0.562_0\tb\al\sp folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.15.0.562_0\tb\al\options\js\resources folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.15.0.562_0\tb\al\options\js folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.15.0.562_0\tb\al\options\images folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.15.0.562_0\tb\al\options\css folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.15.0.562_0\tb\al\options folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.15.0.562_0\tb\al\msd folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.15.0.562_0\tb\al\api folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.15.0.562_0\tb\al\ac\res folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.15.0.562_0\tb\al\ac\img folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.15.0.562_0\tb\al\ac\css folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.15.0.562_0\tb\al\ac folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.15.0.562_0\tb\al\aboutBox\js folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.15.0.562_0\tb\al\aboutBox\images folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.15.0.562_0\tb\al\aboutBox folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.15.0.562_0\tb\al folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.15.0.562_0\tb folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.15.0.562_0\Search\NewTabPages\js folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.15.0.562_0\Search\NewTabPages\img folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.15.0.562_0\Search\NewTabPages\html folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.15.0.562_0\Search\NewTabPages\css folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.15.0.562_0\Search\NewTabPages\API folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.15.0.562_0\Search\NewTabPages folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.15.0.562_0\Search\html folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.15.0.562_0\Search folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.15.0.562_0\plugins folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.15.0.562_0\js\toolbarAPI folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.15.0.562_0\js\tabs\back folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.15.0.562_0\js\tabs folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.15.0.562_0\js\options folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.15.0.562_0\js\lib folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.15.0.562_0\js folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.15.0.562_0 folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.14.253.3_0\_locales\en folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.14.253.3_0\_locales folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.14.253.3_0\tb\sl folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.14.253.3_0\tb\lib\jquery.alerts\images folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.14.253.3_0\tb\lib\jquery.alerts folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.14.253.3_0\tb\lib folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.14.253.3_0\tb\core folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.14.253.3_0\tb\al\wa\WEATHER\js folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.14.253.3_0\tb\al\wa\WEATHER\css folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.14.253.3_0\tb\al\wa\WEATHER folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.14.253.3_0\tb\al\wa\TWITTER\resources folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.14.253.3_0\tb\al\wa\TWITTER\js folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.14.253.3_0\tb\al\wa\TWITTER\img folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.14.253.3_0\tb\al\wa\TWITTER folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.14.253.3_0\tb\al\wa\SEARCH_IN_NEW_TAB folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.14.253.3_0\tb\al\wa\SEARCH\view\style\rsx folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.14.253.3_0\tb\al\wa\SEARCH\view\style folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.14.253.3_0\tb\al\wa\SEARCH\view\script folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.14.253.3_0\tb\al\wa\SEARCH\view folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.14.253.3_0\tb\al\wa\SEARCH\resources folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.14.253.3_0\tb\al\wa\SEARCH\js folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.14.253.3_0\tb\al\wa\SEARCH\Css folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.14.253.3_0\tb\al\wa\SEARCH\buildSettings folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.14.253.3_0\tb\al\wa\SEARCH folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.14.253.3_0\tb\al\wa\RADIO_PLAYER\js\resources folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.14.253.3_0\tb\al\wa\RADIO_PLAYER\js folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.14.253.3_0\tb\al\wa\RADIO_PLAYER\css\custom-theme folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.14.253.3_0\tb\al\wa\RADIO_PLAYER\css folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.14.253.3_0\tb\al\wa\RADIO_PLAYER folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.14.253.3_0\tb\al\wa\PRICE_GONG\menu_dlg folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.14.253.3_0\tb\al\wa\PRICE_GONG\images folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.14.253.3_0\tb\al\wa\PRICE_GONG\css\custom-theme folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.14.253.3_0\tb\al\wa\PRICE_GONG\css folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.14.253.3_0\tb\al\wa\PRICE_GONG\agreement folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.14.253.3_0\tb\al\wa\PRICE_GONG folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.14.253.3_0\tb\al\wa\Optimizer\js folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.14.253.3_0\tb\al\wa\Optimizer folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.14.253.3_0\tb\al\wa\NOTIFICATION\js folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.14.253.3_0\tb\al\wa\NOTIFICATION\images\light folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.14.253.3_0\tb\al\wa\NOTIFICATION\images\dark folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.14.253.3_0\tb\al\wa\NOTIFICATION\images folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.14.253.3_0\tb\al\wa\NOTIFICATION\css folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.14.253.3_0\tb\al\wa\NOTIFICATION folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.14.253.3_0\tb\al\wa\MULTI_RSS\js\resources folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.14.253.3_0\tb\al\wa\MULTI_RSS\js folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.14.253.3_0\tb\al\wa\MULTI_RSS\img folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.14.253.3_0\tb\al\wa\MULTI_RSS\css folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.14.253.3_0\tb\al\wa\MULTI_RSS folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.14.253.3_0\tb\al\wa\HIGHLIGHTER\js folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.14.253.3_0\tb\al\wa\HIGHLIGHTER\css folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.14.253.3_0\tb\al\wa\HIGHLIGHTER folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.14.253.3_0\tb\al\wa\EMAIL_NOTIFIER\js\plugins folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.14.253.3_0\tb\al\wa\EMAIL_NOTIFIER\js folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.14.253.3_0\tb\al\wa\EMAIL_NOTIFIER\css folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.14.253.3_0\tb\al\wa\EMAIL_NOTIFIER folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.14.253.3_0\tb\al\wa\APPLICATION_BUTTON\resources folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.14.253.3_0\tb\al\wa\APPLICATION_BUTTON\Js folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.14.253.3_0\tb\al\wa\APPLICATION_BUTTON folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.14.253.3_0\tb\al\wa\404 folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.14.253.3_0\tb\al\wa folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.14.253.3_0\tb\al\ui\menu\js folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.14.253.3_0\tb\al\ui\menu\img folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.14.253.3_0\tb\al\ui\menu\css folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.14.253.3_0\tb\al\ui\menu folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.14.253.3_0\tb\al\ui\gf\img folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.14.253.3_0\tb\al\ui\gf\css folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.14.253.3_0\tb\al\ui\gf folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.14.253.3_0\tb\al\ui\gadgetFrame folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.14.253.3_0\tb\al\ui\dlg\ftd\images folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.14.253.3_0\tb\al\ui\dlg\ftd folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.14.253.3_0\tb\al\ui\dlg folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.14.253.3_0\tb\al\ui folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.14.253.3_0\tb\al\sp\spsd\images folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.14.253.3_0\tb\al\sp\spsd folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.14.253.3_0\tb\al\sp\spbd\images folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.14.253.3_0\tb\al\sp\spbd folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.14.253.3_0\tb\al\sp\js folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.14.253.3_0\tb\al\sp folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.14.253.3_0\tb\al\options\js\resources folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.14.253.3_0\tb\al\options\js folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.14.253.3_0\tb\al\options\images folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.14.253.3_0\tb\al\options\css folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.14.253.3_0\tb\al\options folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.14.253.3_0\tb\al\msd folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.14.253.3_0\tb\al\api folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.14.253.3_0\tb\al\ac\res folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.14.253.3_0\tb\al\ac\img folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.14.253.3_0\tb\al\ac\css folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.14.253.3_0\tb\al\ac folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.14.253.3_0\tb\al\aboutBox\js folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.14.253.3_0\tb\al\aboutBox\images folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.14.253.3_0\tb\al\aboutBox folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.14.253.3_0\tb\al folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.14.253.3_0\tb folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.14.253.3_0\Search\NewTabPages\js folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.14.253.3_0\Search\NewTabPages\img folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.14.253.3_0\Search\NewTabPages\html folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.14.253.3_0\Search\NewTabPages\css folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.14.253.3_0\Search\NewTabPages\API folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.14.253.3_0\Search\NewTabPages folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.14.253.3_0\Search\html folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.14.253.3_0\Search folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.14.253.3_0\plugins folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.14.253.3_0\js\toolbarAPI folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.14.253.3_0\js\tabs\back folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.14.253.3_0\js\tabs folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.14.253.3_0\js\options folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.14.253.3_0\js\lib folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.14.253.3_0\js folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda\10.14.253.3_0 folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejpbbhjlbipncjklfjjaedaieimbmdda folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.20_0\_locales\zh_TW folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.20_0\_locales\zh_CN folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.20_0\_locales\vi folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.20_0\_locales\uk folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.20_0\_locales\tr folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.20_0\_locales\th folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.20_0\_locales\sv folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.20_0\_locales\sr folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.20_0\_locales\sl folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.20_0\_locales\sk folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.20_0\_locales\ru folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.20_0\_locales\ro folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.20_0\_locales\pt_PT folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.20_0\_locales\pt_BR folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.20_0\_locales\pl folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.20_0\_locales\no folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.20_0\_locales\nl folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.20_0\_locales\lv folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.20_0\_locales\lt folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.20_0\_locales\ko folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.20_0\_locales\ja folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.20_0\_locales\it folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.20_0\_locales\id folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.20_0\_locales\hu folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.20_0\_locales\hr folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.20_0\_locales\hi folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.20_0\_locales\he folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.20_0\_locales\fr folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.20_0\_locales\fil folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.20_0\_locales\fi folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.20_0\_locales\et folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.20_0\_locales\es_419 folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.20_0\_locales\es folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.20_0\_locales\en_US folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.20_0\_locales\en_GB folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.20_0\_locales\en folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.20_0\_locales\el folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.20_0\_locales\de folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.20_0\_locales\da folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.20_0\_locales\cs folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.20_0\_locales\ca folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.20_0\_locales\bg folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.20_0\_locales\ar folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.20_0\_locales folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.20_0 folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\__MACOSX\_locales\zh_TW folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\__MACOSX\_locales\zh_CN folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\__MACOSX\_locales\vi folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\__MACOSX\_locales\uk folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\__MACOSX\_locales\tr folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\__MACOSX\_locales\th folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\__MACOSX\_locales\sv folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\__MACOSX\_locales\sr folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\__MACOSX\_locales\sl folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\__MACOSX\_locales\sk folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\__MACOSX\_locales\ru folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\__MACOSX\_locales\ro folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\__MACOSX\_locales\pt_PT folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\__MACOSX\_locales\pt_BR folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\__MACOSX\_locales\pl folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\__MACOSX\_locales\no folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\__MACOSX\_locales\nl folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\__MACOSX\_locales\lv folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\__MACOSX\_locales\lt folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\__MACOSX\_locales\ko folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\__MACOSX\_locales\ja folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\__MACOSX\_locales\it folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\__MACOSX\_locales\id folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\__MACOSX\_locales\hu folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\__MACOSX\_locales\hr folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\__MACOSX\_locales\hi folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\__MACOSX\_locales\he folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\__MACOSX\_locales\fr folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\__MACOSX\_locales\fil folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\__MACOSX\_locales\fi folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\__MACOSX\_locales\es folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\__MACOSX\_locales\en folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\__MACOSX\_locales\el folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\__MACOSX\_locales\de folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\__MACOSX\_locales\da folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\__MACOSX\_locales\cs folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\__MACOSX\_locales\ca folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\__MACOSX\_locales\bg folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\__MACOSX\_locales\ar folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\__MACOSX\_locales folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\__MACOSX folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\_locales\zh_TW folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\_locales\zh_CN folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\_locales\vi folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\_locales\uk folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\_locales\tr folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\_locales\th folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\_locales\sv folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\_locales\sr folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\_locales\sl folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\_locales\sk folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\_locales\ru folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\_locales\ro folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\_locales\pt_PT folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\_locales\pt_BR folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\_locales\pl folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\_locales\no folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\_locales\nl folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\_locales\lv folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\_locales\lt folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\_locales\ko folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\_locales\ja folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\_locales\it folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\_locales\id folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\_locales\hu folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\_locales\hr folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\_locales\hi folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\_locales\he folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\_locales\fr folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\_locales\fil folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\_locales\fi folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\_locales\es folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\_locales\en folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\_locales\el folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\_locales\de folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\_locales\da folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\_locales\cs folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\_locales\ca folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\_locales\bg folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\_locales\ar folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\_locales folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0 folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.19.11_0\Search\NewTabPages\js folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.19.11_0\Search\NewTabPages\img folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.19.11_0\Search\NewTabPages\html folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.19.11_0\Search\NewTabPages\css folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.19.11_0\Search\NewTabPages\API folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.19.11_0\Search\NewTabPages folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.19.11_0\Search\html folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.19.11_0\Search folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.19.11_0\plugins folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.19.11_0\Options folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.19.11_0\Media\rssItem folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.19.11_0\Media\popup folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.19.11_0\Media\icons\useful_components folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.19.11_0\Media\icons\urlGadget folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.19.11_0\Media\icons folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.19.11_0\Media\base64\searchBox folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.19.11_0\Media\base64\rssItem folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.19.11_0\Media\base64\ifarme folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.19.11_0\Media\base64\icons folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.19.11_0\Media\base64\dyamincMenu folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.19.11_0\Media\base64 folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.19.11_0\Media folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.19.11_0\js\utils\interface folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.19.11_0\js\utils folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.19.11_0\js\services\webNavigation folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.19.11_0\js\services\usage folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.19.11_0\js\services\translation folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.19.11_0\js\services\toolbarsManager folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.19.11_0\js\services\toolbarInfo folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.19.11_0\js\services\settings folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.19.11_0\js\services\serviceMap folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.19.11_0\js\services\login folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.19.11_0\js\services\jsonData folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.19.11_0\js\services\feed folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.19.11_0\js\services\cookieMonster folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.19.11_0\js\services\ContextMenuService folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.19.11_0\js\services\aliasReplace folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.19.11_0\js\services\alerts folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.19.11_0\js\services\404 folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.19.11_0\js\services folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.19.11_0\js\popup\view folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.19.11_0\js\popup\controller folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.19.11_0\js\popup folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.19.11_0\js\model folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.19.11_0\js\lib folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.19.11_0\js\items\xmlMenu\view folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.19.11_0\js\items\xmlMenu\model folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.19.11_0\js\items\xmlMenu\controller folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.19.11_0\js\items\xmlMenu folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.19.11_0\js\items\urlGadget\view folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.19.11_0\js\items\urlGadget\model folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.19.11_0\js\items\urlGadget\controller folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.19.11_0\js\items\urlGadget folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.19.11_0\js\items\multiRssItem\view folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.19.11_0\js\items\multiRssItem\model folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.19.11_0\js\items\multiRssItem\controller folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.19.11_0\js\items\multiRssItem folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.19.11_0\js\items\menuPanel\view folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.19.11_0\js\items\menuPanel\model folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.19.11_0\js\items\menuPanel\controller folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.19.11_0\js\items\menuPanel folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.19.11_0\js\items\gadgets\view folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.19.11_0\js\items\gadgets\model folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.19.11_0\js\items\gadgets folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.19.11_0\js\items\factories\view folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.19.11_0\js\items\factories\model folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.19.11_0\js\items\factories folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.19.11_0\js\items\dynamicMenu\view folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.19.11_0\js\items\dynamicMenu\model folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.19.11_0\js\items\dynamicMenu\controller folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.19.11_0\js\items\dynamicMenu\consts folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.19.11_0\js\items\dynamicMenu folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.19.11_0\js\items\contextMenu\view folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.19.11_0\js\items\contextMenu\model folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.19.11_0\js\items\contextMenu\controller folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.19.11_0\js\items\contextMenu folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.19.11_0\js\items\container folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.19.11_0\js\items\components\view\InjectScript folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.19.11_0\js\items\components\view folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.19.11_0\js\items\components\model folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.19.11_0\js\items\components\controller folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.19.11_0\js\items\components folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.19.11_0\js\items\about folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.19.11_0\js\items folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.19.11_0\js\css folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.19.11_0\js\controller folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.19.11_0\js\compatibility folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.19.11_0\js\API\Toolbar folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.19.11_0\js\API\Component\view folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.19.11_0\js\API\Component\model folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.19.11_0\js\API\Component\controller folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.19.11_0\js\API\Component folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.19.11_0\js\API folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.19.11_0\js folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.19.11_0\Css folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl\2.3.19.11_0 folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\bdhffggcfjnkigeciffmipblemhphbjl folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.3_0\_locales\zh_TW folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.3_0\_locales\zh_CN folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.3_0\_locales\vi folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.3_0\_locales\uk folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.3_0\_locales\tr folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.3_0\_locales\th folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.3_0\_locales\sv folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.3_0\_locales\sr folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.3_0\_locales\sl folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.3_0\_locales\sk folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.3_0\_locales\ru folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.3_0\_locales\ro folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.3_0\_locales\pt_PT folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.3_0\_locales\pt_BR folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.3_0\_locales\pl folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.3_0\_locales\no folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.3_0\_locales\nl folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.3_0\_locales\ms folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.3_0\_locales\lv folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.3_0\_locales\lt folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.3_0\_locales\ko folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.3_0\_locales\ja folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.3_0\_locales\it folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.3_0\_locales\id folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.3_0\_locales\hu folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.3_0\_locales\hr folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.3_0\_locales\hi folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.3_0\_locales\he folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.3_0\_locales\fr folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.3_0\_locales\fil folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.3_0\_locales\fi folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.3_0\_locales\eu folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.3_0\_locales\et folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.3_0\_locales\es_419 folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.3_0\_locales\es folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.3_0\_locales\en_US folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.3_0\_locales\en_GB folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.3_0\_locales\el folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.3_0\_locales\de folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.3_0\_locales\da folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.3_0\_locales\cs folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.3_0\_locales\ca folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.3_0\_locales\bg folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.3_0\_locales\ar folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.3_0\_locales folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf\6.3_0 folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\apdfllckaahabafndbhieahigkjlhalf folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\aohghmighlieiainnegkcijnfilokake\0.5_0\_locales\zh_TW folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\aohghmighlieiainnegkcijnfilokake\0.5_0\_locales\zh_CN folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\aohghmighlieiainnegkcijnfilokake\0.5_0\_locales\vi folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\aohghmighlieiainnegkcijnfilokake\0.5_0\_locales\uk folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\aohghmighlieiainnegkcijnfilokake\0.5_0\_locales\tr folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\aohghmighlieiainnegkcijnfilokake\0.5_0\_locales\th folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\aohghmighlieiainnegkcijnfilokake\0.5_0\_locales\sv folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\aohghmighlieiainnegkcijnfilokake\0.5_0\_locales\sr folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\aohghmighlieiainnegkcijnfilokake\0.5_0\_locales\sl folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\aohghmighlieiainnegkcijnfilokake\0.5_0\_locales\sk folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\aohghmighlieiainnegkcijnfilokake\0.5_0\_locales\ru folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\aohghmighlieiainnegkcijnfilokake\0.5_0\_locales\ro folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\aohghmighlieiainnegkcijnfilokake\0.5_0\_locales\pt_PT folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\aohghmighlieiainnegkcijnfilokake\0.5_0\_locales\pt_BR folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\aohghmighlieiainnegkcijnfilokake\0.5_0\_locales\pl folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\aohghmighlieiainnegkcijnfilokake\0.5_0\_locales\no folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\aohghmighlieiainnegkcijnfilokake\0.5_0\_locales\nl folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\aohghmighlieiainnegkcijnfilokake\0.5_0\_locales\ms folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\aohghmighlieiainnegkcijnfilokake\0.5_0\_locales\lv folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\aohghmighlieiainnegkcijnfilokake\0.5_0\_locales\lt folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\aohghmighlieiainnegkcijnfilokake\0.5_0\_locales\ko folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\aohghmighlieiainnegkcijnfilokake\0.5_0\_locales\ja folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\aohghmighlieiainnegkcijnfilokake\0.5_0\_locales\it folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\aohghmighlieiainnegkcijnfilokake\0.5_0\_locales\id folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\aohghmighlieiainnegkcijnfilokake\0.5_0\_locales\hu folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\aohghmighlieiainnegkcijnfilokake\0.5_0\_locales\hi folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\aohghmighlieiainnegkcijnfilokake\0.5_0\_locales\he folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\aohghmighlieiainnegkcijnfilokake\0.5_0\_locales\fr folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\aohghmighlieiainnegkcijnfilokake\0.5_0\_locales\fil folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\aohghmighlieiainnegkcijnfilokake\0.5_0\_locales\fi folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\aohghmighlieiainnegkcijnfilokake\0.5_0\_locales\et folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\aohghmighlieiainnegkcijnfilokake\0.5_0\_locales\es_419 folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\aohghmighlieiainnegkcijnfilokake\0.5_0\_locales\es folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\aohghmighlieiainnegkcijnfilokake\0.5_0\_locales\en_US folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\aohghmighlieiainnegkcijnfilokake\0.5_0\_locales\en_GB folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\aohghmighlieiainnegkcijnfilokake\0.5_0\_locales\el folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\aohghmighlieiainnegkcijnfilokake\0.5_0\_locales\de folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\aohghmighlieiainnegkcijnfilokake\0.5_0\_locales\da folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\aohghmighlieiainnegkcijnfilokake\0.5_0\_locales\cs folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\aohghmighlieiainnegkcijnfilokake\0.5_0\_locales\ca folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\aohghmighlieiainnegkcijnfilokake\0.5_0\_locales\bg folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\aohghmighlieiainnegkcijnfilokake\0.5_0\_locales\ar folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\aohghmighlieiainnegkcijnfilokake\0.5_0\_locales folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\aohghmighlieiainnegkcijnfilokake\0.5_0 folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\aohghmighlieiainnegkcijnfilokake folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extension State folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extension Rules folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Cache folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome folder moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\minenew\Local Settings\Application Data\Google folder moved successfully.
========== COMMANDS ==========
Restore point Set: OTM Restore Point

[EMPTYFLASH]

User: admin

User: Administrator
->Flash cache emptied: 16200 bytes

User: All Users

User: Default User

User: LocalService

User: minenew

User: NetworkService

Total Flash Files Cleaned = 0.00 mb

[EMPTYTEMP]

User: admin
->Temp folder emptied: 0 bytes
->Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 67 bytes

User: Administrator
->Temp folder emptied: 35478266 bytes
->Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 722872 bytes
->Java cache emptied: 0 bytes
->FireFox cache emptied: 271715420 bytes
->Opera cache emptied: 240 bytes
->Flash cache emptied: 0 bytes

User: All Users

User: Default User
->Temp folder emptied: 0 bytes
->Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 67 bytes

User: LocalService
->Temp folder emptied: 0 bytes
->Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 32902 bytes

User: minenew
->Temp folder emptied: 0 bytes
->Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 67 bytes

User: NetworkService
->Temp folder emptied: 0 bytes
->Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 67 bytes

%systemdrive% .tmp files removed: 0 bytes
%systemroot% .tmp files removed: 0 bytes
%systemroot%\System32 .tmp files removed: 0 bytes
%systemroot%\System32\dllcache .tmp files removed: 0 bytes
%systemroot%\System32\drivers .tmp files removed: 0 bytes
Windows Temp folder emptied: 669293 bytes
%systemroot%\system32\config\systemprofile\Local Settings\Temp folder emptied: 0 bytes
%systemroot%\system32\config\systemprofile\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 0 bytes
RecycleBin emptied: 1764240012 bytes

Total Files Cleaned = 1,977.00 mb

C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\etc\Hosts moved successfully.
HOSTS file reset successfully

OTM by OldTimer - Version 3.1.21.0 log created on 04072013_042308

Files moved on Reboot...

Registry entries deleted on Reboot...


----------



## dano_61 (May 4, 2004)

Mark

I will run DDS and 317 in two days, thanks again, my system is running much smoother and faster.

Dan


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Ok Dan, look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## dano_61 (May 4, 2004)

.
UNLESS SPECIFICALLY INSTRUCTED, DO NOT POST THIS LOG.
IF REQUESTED, ZIP IT UP & ATTACH IT
.
DDS (Ver_2012-11-20.01)
.
Microsoft Windows XP Professional
Boot Device: \Device\HarddiskVolume1
Install Date: 3/21/2012 9:13:23 PM
System Uptime: 4/8/2013 7:52:27 PM (12 hours ago)
.
Motherboard: Hewlett-Packard | | 09E8h
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz | XU1 PROCESSOR | 2791/800mhz
.
==== Disk Partitions =========================
.
C: is FIXED (NTFS) - 37 GiB total, 5.82 GiB free.
D: is CDROM ()
F: is FIXED (NTFS) - 466 GiB total, 195.139 GiB free.
.
==== Disabled Device Manager Items =============
.
Class GUID: {4D36E96F-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}
Description: PS/2 Compatible Mouse
Device ID: ACPI\PNP0F13\4&1117367&0
Manufacturer: Microsoft
Name: PS/2 Compatible Mouse
PNP Device ID: ACPI\PNP0F13\4&1117367&0
Service: i8042prt
.
Class GUID: {4D36E96B-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}
Description: Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
Device ID: ACPI\PNP0303\4&1117367&0
Manufacturer: (Standard keyboards)
Name: Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
PNP Device ID: ACPI\PNP0303\4&1117367&0
Service: i8042prt
.
==== System Restore Points ===================
.
RP502: 3/31/2013 7:29:36 AM - Restore Point before Apple Software Update was removed using Program Install and Uninstall troubleshooter
RP503: 3/31/2013 7:30:03 AM - Apple Software Update 
RP504: 3/31/2013 7:57:09 AM - Installed iTunes
RP505: 3/31/2013 8:29:15 AM - Removed Apple Application Support
RP506: 3/31/2013 8:32:17 AM - Removed Apple Mobile Device Support
RP507: 3/31/2013 8:33:16 AM - Removed Apple Software Update
RP508: 3/31/2013 8:34:52 AM - Removed Bonjour
RP509: 3/31/2013 8:43:14 AM - Restore Point before iTunes was removed using Program Install and Uninstall troubleshooter
RP510: 3/31/2013 8:45:31 AM - iTunes 
RP511: 3/31/2013 8:50:04 AM - Installed iTunes
RP512: 3/31/2013 10:07:28 AM - Removed QuickTime
RP513: 3/31/2013 10:28:06 AM - Installed iTunes
RP514: 4/1/2013 6:08:27 PM - System Checkpoint
RP515: 4/2/2013 6:52:24 AM - Software Distribution Service 3.0
RP516: 4/3/2013 3:00:16 AM - Software Distribution Service 3.0
RP517: 4/4/2013 9:45:51 AM - System Checkpoint
RP518: 4/4/2013 6:59:57 PM - Removed AVG 2013
RP519: 4/4/2013 7:01:39 PM - Removed AVG 2013
RP520: 4/5/2013 6:24:27 AM - Removed EasyCleaner
RP521: 4/6/2013 8:21:35 AM - Restore Point before Corrupt Patch Registry keys
RP522: 4/6/2013 8:22:06 AM - Restore Point before Java 7 Update 15 was removed using Program Install and Uninstall troubleshooter
RP523: 4/6/2013 8:22:28 AM - Java 7 Update 15 
RP524: 4/6/2013 8:25:52 AM - Installed Java 7 Update 17
RP525: 4/7/2013 4:20:40 AM - Removed AVG 2013
RP526: 4/7/2013 4:24:08 AM - OTM Restore Point
RP527: 4/7/2013 4:37:50 AM - Installed AVG 2013
RP528: 4/7/2013 4:38:44 AM - Installed AVG 2013
RP529: 4/8/2013 3:06:48 PM - System Checkpoint
.
==== Installed Programs ======================
.
Adobe Flash Player 11 Plugin
Adobe Help Manager
Adobe Reader X (10.1.4)
Adobe Reader XI (11.0.01)
Apple Application Support
Apple Mobile Device Support
Apple Software Update
AVG 2013
Avidemux 2.6 (32-bit)
AviSynth 2.5
Bonjour
Canon MP Drivers
Creative Live! Cam Center
Creative Live! Cam Manager
Creative Live! Cam Video IM Pro Driver (1.01.03.0928)
Creative Software AutoUpdate
Creative System Information
DivX Codec
DVD Shrink 3.2
Free Download Manager 3.9.2
Hotfix for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB953595)
Hotfix for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB958484)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB2633952)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB2779562)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB942288-v3)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB952287)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB954550-v5)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB961118)
HP Deskjet 1000 J110 series Basic Device Software
HP Deskjet 1000 J110 series Help
HP Deskjet 1000 J110 series Product Improvement Study
HP Photo Creations
HP Update
Intel(R) Graphics Media Accelerator Driver
IrfanView (remove only)
iTunes
Java 7 Update 17
Java Auto Updater
K-Lite Codec Pack 8.7.0 (Basic)
Malwarebytes Anti-Malware version 1.70.0.1100
Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0 Service Pack 2
Microsoft .NET Framework 3.0 Service Pack 2
Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1
Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile
Microsoft Office PowerPoint Viewer 2007 (English)
Microsoft Office XP Professional with FrontPage
Microsoft Silverlight
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.21022
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30411
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.4148
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.6161
Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 x86 Redistributable - 10.0.40219
Microsoft Visual C++ Run Time Lib Setup
MKVToolNix 5.6.0
Mozilla Firefox 19.0 (x86 en-US)
Mozilla Maintenance Service
PartyPoker
PhotoScape
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB2604111)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB2657424)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB2736416)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2604121)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2656351)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2656368v2)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2656405)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2686827)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2729449)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2737019)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2742595)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2789642)
Security Update for Microsoft Windows (KB2564958)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB2510531)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB2544521)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB2618444)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB2647516)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB2675157)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB2699988)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB2722913)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB2797052)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB2809289)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB982381)
Security Update for Windows Media Encoder (KB2447961)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB2378111)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB952069)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB954155)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB973540)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB975558)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB978695)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2079403)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2115168)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2229593)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2296011)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2347290)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2360937)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2387149)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2393802)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2412687)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2419632)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2423089)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2440591)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2443105)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2476490)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2478960)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2478971)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2479943)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2481109)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2483185)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2485663)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2506212)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2507618)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2507938)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2508429)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2509553)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2510581)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2535512)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2536276-v2)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2544521)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2544893-v2)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2566454)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2570947)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2584146)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2585542)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2592799)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2598479)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2603381)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2618451)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2619339)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2620712)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2621440)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2624667)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2631813)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2633171)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2641653)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2646524)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2647516)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2647518)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2653956)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2655992)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2659262)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2661637)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2676562)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2685939)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2686509)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2691442)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2695962)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2698365)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2705219)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2707511)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2709162)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2712808)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2718523)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2719985)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2723135)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2727528)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2731847)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2753842-v2)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2757638)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2758857)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2770660)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2778344)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2780091)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2799494)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2802968)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2807986)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923561)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923789)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB941569)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB946648)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950762)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950974)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951376-v2)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB952004)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB952954)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB954459)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956572)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956744)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956802)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956844)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB958644)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB959426)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB960803)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB960859)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB961501)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB969059)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB970430)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB971657)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB972270)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973507)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973869)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973904)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB974112)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB974318)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB974392)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB974571)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975025)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975467)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975560)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975713)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB977816)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB977914)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978338)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978542)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978601)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978706)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB979309)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB979482)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB979687)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB981322)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB981997)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB982132)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB982665)
Skype™ 6.1
StudioTax 2011
SUPERAntiSpyware
TreeSize Free V2.7
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB963707)
Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB2598845)
Update for Windows XP (KB2345886)
Update for Windows XP (KB2467659)
Update for Windows XP (KB2641690)
Update for Windows XP (KB2661254-v2)
Update for Windows XP (KB2718704)
Update for Windows XP (KB2736233)
Update for Windows XP (KB2749655)
Update for Windows XP (KB898461)
Update for Windows XP (KB951978)
Update for Windows XP (KB955759)
Update for Windows XP (KB968389)
Update for Windows XP (KB971029)
Update for Windows XP (KB973687)
Update for Windows XP (KB973815)
VLC media player 2.0.5
WebFldrs XP
Windows Feature Pack for Storage (32-bit) - IMAPI update for Blu-Ray
Windows Genuine Advantage Notifications (KB905474)
Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool (KB892130)
Windows Internet Explorer 8
Windows Media Encoder 9 Series
Windows Media Format Runtime
Windows PowerShell(TM) 1.0
WinRAR 4.20 (32-bit)
Yahoo! Messenger
Yahoo! Software Update
Yahoo! Toolbar
YAMB
.
==== Event Viewer Messages From Past Week ========
.
4/8/2013 12:14:19 PM, error: Service Control Manager [7006] - The ScRegSetValueExW call failed for FailureActions with the following error: Access is denied.
4/8/2013 12:06:59 PM, error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Image Acquisition (WIA) service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 1 time(s).
4/7/2013 4:40:02 AM, error: Service Control Manager [7001] - The AVGIDSAgent service depends on the AVGIDSDriver service which failed to start because of the following error: The dependency service does not exist or has been marked for deletion.
4/7/2013 4:23:08 AM, error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Yahoo! Updater service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 1 time(s).
4/7/2013 4:23:08 AM, error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Java Quick Starter service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 1 time(s).
4/7/2013 4:23:08 AM, error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Bonjour Service service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 1 time(s).
4/7/2013 4:23:08 AM, error: Service Control Manager [7031] - The SAS Core Service service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 1 time(s). The following corrective action will be taken in 1000 milliseconds: Restart the service.
4/7/2013 4:23:08 AM, error: Service Control Manager [7031] - The Apple Mobile Device service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 1 time(s). The following corrective action will be taken in 60000 milliseconds: Restart the service.
4/7/2013 10:58:51 AM, error: Service Control Manager [7011] - Timeout (30000 milliseconds) waiting for a transaction response from the avgwd service.
4/4/2013 8:08:39 PM, error: sr [1] - The System Restore filter encountered the unexpected error '0xC0000001' while processing the file '' on the volume 'HarddiskVolume1'. It has stopped monitoring the volume.
4/4/2013 7:54:32 PM, error: Service Control Manager [7003] - The AVGIDSDriver service depends on the following nonexistent service: AVGIDSShim
4/4/2013 7:02:58 PM, error: Service Control Manager [7024] - The AVG WatchDog service terminated with service-specific error 3758161981 (0xE001003D).
4/4/2013 7:02:58 PM, error: Service Control Manager [7003] - The AVGIDSAgent service depends on the following nonexistent service: AVGIDSDriver
4/3/2013 7:22:04 PM, error: Service Control Manager [7026] - The following boot-start or system-start driver(s) failed to load: i8042prt
4/3/2013 7:22:04 PM, error: Service Control Manager [7000] - The TOSHIBA UDF2.5 Reader File System Driver service failed to start due to the following error: Access is denied.
4/3/2013 7:02:51 AM, error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The VideoAcceleratorService service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 1 time(s).
4/2/2013 8:15:27 AM, error: Windows Update Agent [20] - Installation Failure: Windows failed to install the following update with error 0x800706be: Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0 SP2 on Windows Server 2003 and Windows XP x86 (KB2742596).
.
==== End Of File ===========================
DDS (Ver_2012-11-20.01) - NTFS_x86 
Internet Explorer: 8.0.6001.18702 BrowserJavaVersion: 10.17.2
Run by Administrator at 7:10:25 on 2013-04-09
Microsoft Windows XP Professional 5.1.2600.3.1252.1.1033.18.2039.1036 [GMT -4:00]
.
AV: AVG AntiVirus Free Edition 2013 *Enabled/Updated* {17DDD097-36FF-435F-9E1B-52D74245D6BF}
.
============== Running Processes ================
.
\??\C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG2013\avgrsx.exe
\??\C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgcsrvx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASCORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgidsagent.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgwdsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\jqs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wdfmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\SoftwareUpdate\YahooAUService.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgnsx.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgemcx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\alg.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
C:\WINDOWS\V0230Mon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2013\avgui.exe
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugin-container.exe
C:\Program Files\Free Download Manager\fdm.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe -k DcomLaunch
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe -k rpcss
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe -k NetworkService
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalService
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalService
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe -k imgsvc
.
============== Pseudo HJT Report ===============
.
uStart Page = hxxp://ca.search.yahoo.com?type=198484&fr=spigot-yhp-ie
uDefault_Search_URL = hxxp://www.google.com/ie
mStart Page = hxxp://www.google.com
uSearchAssistant = hxxp://www.google.com
uSearchURL,(Default) = hxxp://www.google.com/search?q=%s
uURLSearchHooks: YTNavAssistPlugin Class: {81017EA9-9AA8-4A6A-9734-7AF40E7D593F} - c:\program files\yahoo!\companion\installs\cpn0\yt.dll
BHO: Adobe PDF Link Helper: {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - c:\program files\common files\adobe\acrobat\activex\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper: {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - c:\program files\java\jre7\bin\ssv.dll
BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper: {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - c:\program files\java\jre7\bin\jp2ssv.dll
uRun: [SUPERAntiSpyware] c:\program files\superantispyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
uRun: [ctfmon.exe] c:\windows\system32\ctfmon.exe
mRun: [igfxtray] c:\windows\system32\igfxtray.exe
mRun: [igfxhkcmd] c:\windows\system32\hkcmd.exe
mRun: [igfxpers] c:\windows\system32\igfxpers.exe
mRun: [V0230Mon.exe] c:\windows\V0230Mon.exe
mRun: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "c:\program files\common files\java\java update\jusched.exe"
mRun: [AVG_UI] "c:\program files\avg\avg2013\avgui.exe" /TRAYONLY
uPolicies-Explorer: NoDriveTypeAutoRun = dword:323
uPolicies-Explorer: NoDriveAutoRun = dword:67108863
uPolicies-Explorer: NoDrives = dword:0
mPolicies-Explorer: NoDriveAutoRun = dword:67108863
mPolicies-Explorer: NoDriveTypeAutoRun = dword:323
mPolicies-Explorer: NoDrives = dword:0
mPolicies-Explorer: NoDriveTypeAutoRun = dword:323
mPolicies-Explorer: NoDriveAutoRun = dword:67108863
IE: Download all with Free Download Manager - c:\program files\free download manager\dlall.htm
IE: Download selected with Free Download Manager - c:\program files\free download manager\dlselected.htm
IE: Download video with Free Download Manager - c:\program files\free download manager\dlfvideo.htm
IE: Download with Free Download Manager - c:\program files\free download manager\dllink.htm
IE: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - c:\progra~1\micros~4\office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
IE: {B7FE5D70-9AA2-40F1-9C6B-12A255F085E1} - c:\documents and settings\administrator\desktop\PartyPoker.lnk
IE: {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
IE: {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - c:\program files\messenger\msmsgs.exe
DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} - hxxp://windowsupdate.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1332373860956
DPF: {8AD9C840-044E-11D1-B3E9-00805F499D93} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.7.0/jinstall-1_7_0_07-windows-i586.cab
DPF: {CAFEEFAC-0017-0000-0007-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.7.0/jinstall-1_7_0_07-windows-i586.cab
DPF: {CAFEEFAC-FFFF-FFFF-FFFF-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.7.0/jinstall-1_7_0_07-windows-i586.cab
DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} - hxxp://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
TCP: NameServer = 192.168.1.254
TCP: Interfaces\{EB736FEA-D2D0-45C9-97D6-79FB28AAE740} : DHCPNameServer = 192.168.1.254
Handler: linkscanner - {F274614C-63F8-47D5-A4D1-FBDDE494F8D1} - <orphaned>
Handler: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - c:\program files\common files\skype\Skype4COM.dll
Notify: igfxcui - igfxdev.dll
SEH: SABShellExecuteHook Class - {5AE067D3-9AFB-48E0-853A-EBB7F4A000DA} - c:\program files\superantispyware\SASSEH.DLL
.
================= FIREFOX ===================
.
FF - ProfilePath - c:\documents and settings\administrator\application data\mozilla\firefox\profiles\10o3prvl.default\
FF - prefs.js: browser.search.selectedEngine - Yahoo
FF - prefs.js: browser.startup.homepage - hxxps://www.google.ca/
FF - prefs.js: keyword.URL - hxxp://search.yahoo.com/search?fr=greentree_ff1&ei=utf-8&ilc=12&type=198484&p=
FF - prefs.js: network.proxy.gopher - 
FF - prefs.js: network.proxy.gopher_port - 0
FF - prefs.js: network.proxy.type - 0
FF - plugin: c:\program files\adobe\reader 11.0\reader\air\nppdf32.dll
FF - plugin: c:\program files\itunes\new\mozilla plugins\npitunes.dll
FF - plugin: c:\program files\java\jre7\bin\plugin2\npjp2.dll
FF - plugin: c:\program files\microsoft silverlight\5.1.20125.0\npctrlui.dll
FF - plugin: c:\windows\system32\macromed\flash\NPSWF32_11_6_602_180.dll
FF - plugin: c:\windows\system32\npDeployJava1.dll
FF - plugin: c:\windows\system32\npptools.dll
FF - ExtSQL: 2013-04-05 18:53; {1280606b-2510-4fe0-97ef-9b5a22eafe30}; c:\documents and settings\administrator\application data\mozilla\firefox\profiles\10o3prvl.default\extensions\{1280606b-2510-4fe0-97ef-9b5a22eafe30}.xpi
.
============= SERVICES / DRIVERS ===============
.
R0 AVGIDSHX;AVGIDSHX;c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgidshx.sys [2013-2-8 60216]
R0 Avglogx;AVG Logging Driver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\avglogx.sys [2013-2-8 245048]
R0 Avgmfx86;AVG Mini-Filter Resident Anti-Virus Shield;c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgmfx86.sys [2013-2-8 96568]
R0 Avgrkx86;AVG Anti-Rootkit Driver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgrkx86.sys [2013-2-8 39224]
R1 AVGIDSDriver;AVGIDSDriver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgidsdriverx.sys [2013-2-26 208184]
R1 Avgldx86;AVG AVI Loader Driver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgldx86.sys [2013-2-8 170808]
R1 Avgtdix;AVG TDI Driver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgtdix.sys [2013-2-14 182072]
R1 SASDIFSV;SASDIFSV;c:\program files\superantispyware\sasdifsv.sys [2011-7-22 12880]
R1 SASKUTIL;SASKUTIL;c:\program files\superantispyware\SASKUTIL.SYS [2011-7-12 67664]
R2 !SASCORE;SAS Core Service;c:\program files\superantispyware\SASCore.exe [2012-7-11 116608]
R2 AVGIDSAgent;AVGIDSAgent;c:\program files\avg\avg2013\avgidsagent.exe [2013-2-27 4937264]
R2 avgwd;AVG WatchDog;c:\program files\avg\avg2013\avgwdsvc.exe [2013-2-19 282624]
S0 cerc6;cerc6; [x]
S2 clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32;Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X86;c:\windows\microsoft.net\framework\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe [2010-3-18 130384]
S2 SkypeUpdate;Skype Updater;c:\program files\skype\updater\Updater.exe [2013-1-8 161536]
S2 thdudf;TOSHIBA UDF2.5 Reader File System Driver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\thdudf.sys [2013-1-13 66944]
S3 cpuz135;cpuz135;\??\c:\docume~1\admini~1\locals~1\temp\cpuz135\cpuz135_x32.sys --> c:\docume~1\admini~1\locals~1\temp\cpuz135\cpuz135_x32.sys [?]
S3 V0230Vfx;V0230Vfx;c:\windows\system32\drivers\V0230Vfx.sys [2006-3-24 6272]
S3 V0230VID;Live! Cam Video IM Pro;c:\windows\system32\drivers\V0230VID.sys [2006-9-29 500480]
S3 WPFFontCache_v0400;Windows Presentation Foundation Font Cache 4.0.0.0;c:\windows\microsoft.net\framework\v4.0.30319\wpf\WPFFontCache_v0400.exe [2010-3-18 753504]
.
=============== Created Last 30 ================
.
2013-04-07 08:39:25	--------	dc-h--w-	C:\$AVG
2013-04-07 08:32:32	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\AVG2013
2013-04-07 08:32:00	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\administrator\application data\AVG2013
2013-04-07 08:23:08	--------	dc----w-	C:\_OTM
2013-04-07 08:22:00	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\administrator\local settings\application data\Avg2013
2013-04-02 11:57:34	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\administrator\application data\SUPERAntiSpyware.com
2013-04-02 11:57:13	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\SUPERAntiSpyware
2013-04-02 11:57:13	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\SUPERAntiSpyware.com
2013-04-02 11:49:23	--------	dc----w-	C:\TDSSKiller_Quarantine
2013-04-02 10:24:44	12928	-c----w-	c:\windows\system32\dllcache\usb8023x.sys
2013-04-02 09:56:26	--------	dcsha-r-	C:\cmdcons
2013-04-02 09:53:10	98816	----a-w-	c:\windows\sed.exe
2013-04-02 09:53:10	256000	----a-w-	c:\windows\PEV.exe
2013-04-02 09:53:10	208896	----a-w-	c:\windows\MBR.exe
2013-04-01 20:41:51	--------	d-----w-	c:\windows\snack
2013-03-31 14:29:05	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\188F1432-103A-4ffb-80F1-36B633C5C9E1
2013-03-31 14:23:52	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Bonjour
2013-03-31 12:50:27	15464	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\GEARAspiWDM.sys
2013-03-31 12:50:27	106928	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\GEARAspi.dll
2013-03-31 12:50:10	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\iPod
2013-03-31 12:50:08	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\iTunes
2013-03-30 22:55:54	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\{CED89F1A-945F-46EC-B23C-5EAF6D2DB12A}
2013-03-30 22:55:45	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\IObit
2013-03-30 22:55:41	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\administrator\application data\IObit
2013-03-30 22:55:22	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\IObit
2013-03-30 20:55:35	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\administrator\application data\ElevatedDiagnostics
2013-03-30 20:54:59	--------	dc----w-	C:\MATS
2013-03-30 19:52:57	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\administrator\local settings\application data\VS Revo Group
2013-03-30 19:52:36	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\VS Revo Group
2013-03-28 16:25:58	--------	d-----w-	c:\windows\system32\wbem\repository\FS
2013-03-28 16:25:58	--------	d-----w-	c:\windows\system32\wbem\Repository
2013-03-27 11:58:29	15859416	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\FlashPlayerInstaller.exe
2013-03-26 22:38:22	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\administrator\local settings\application data\MixiDJ_V8
2013-03-26 22:35:34	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\administrator\local settings\application data\Updater26276
2013-03-26 22:35:24	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Deal Spy
.
==================== Find3M ====================
.
2013-04-06 12:26:31	94112	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\WindowsAccessBridge.dll
2013-04-06 12:26:30	143872	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\javacpl.cpl
2013-04-06 12:26:29	861088	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\npDeployJava1.dll
2013-04-06 12:26:29	782240	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\deployJava1.dll
2013-03-28 16:32:18	73432	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\FlashPlayerCPLApp.cpl
2013-03-28 16:32:18	693976	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\FlashPlayerApp.exe
2013-02-27 03:40:46	208184	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgidsdriverx.sys
2013-02-14 07:52:46	182072	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgtdix.sys
2013-02-12 00:32:23	12928	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\usb8023.sys
2013-02-08 08:37:56	245048	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\avglogx.sys
2013-02-08 08:37:52	60216	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgidshx.sys
2013-02-08 08:37:44	170808	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgldx86.sys
2013-02-08 08:37:40	39224	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgrkx86.sys
2013-02-05 20:05:47	916480	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\wininet.dll
2013-02-05 20:05:46	43520	------w-	c:\windows\system32\licmgr10.dll
2013-02-05 20:05:46	1469440	------w-	c:\windows\system32\inetcpl.cpl
2013-02-05 05:53:57	385024	------w-	c:\windows\system32\html.iec
2013-01-26 03:55:44	552448	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\oleaut32.dll
2013-01-11 21:26:59	172032	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\AniGIF.ocx
.
============= FINISH: 7:16:36.32 ===============


----------



## dano_61 (May 4, 2004)

Results of screen317's Security Check version 0.99.62 
Windows XP Service Pack 3 x86 
Internet Explorer 8 
*``````````````Antivirus/Firewall Check:``````````````* 
Windows Firewall Enabled! 
AVG AntiVirus Free Edition 2013 
Antivirus up to date! 
*`````````Anti-malware/Other Utilities Check:`````````* 
SUPERAntiSpyware 
Malwarebytes Anti-Malware version 1.70.0.1100 
Java 7 Update 17 
Adobe Flash Player 11.6.602.180 
Adobe Reader XI 
Mozilla Firefox (19.0) 
*````````Process Check: objlist.exe by Laurent````````* 
AVG avgwdsvc.exe 
AVG avgrsx.exe 
AVG avgnsx.exe 
AVG avgemc.exe 
*`````````````````System Health check`````````````````* 
Total Fragmentation on Drive C:: 16% *Defragment your hard drive soon! (Do NOT defrag if SSD!)*
*````````````````````End of Log``````````````````````*


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Ok, we are done with scanning, just need to clean up the tools used.

Once you have completed the instructions below follow this guide to run a defrag on your hard drive: How to defragment the hard drive

To re-enable your CD Emulation drivers if you disabled them, double click *DeFogger.exe* to run the tool again.


The application window will appear.
Click the *Re-enable* button to re-enable your CD Emulation drivers.
Click *Yes* to continue.
A *'Finished!*' message will appear.
Click *OK*.
DeFogger will now ask to reboot the machine...click *OK*.

To uninstall ComboFix, press the *WINKEY + R* keys on your keyboard or click







> *Run... *and in the Open dialog box, type: *ComboFix /Uninstall*











Press *OK*.
*-- Vista/Windows 7* users refer to these instructions.
If you encounter any problems using the switch from the Run dialog box, just rename ComboFix.exe to *Uninstall.exe*, then double-click on it to remove.
This will delete ComboFix's related folders/files, reset the clock settings, hide file extensions/system files, clear the System Restore cache to prevent possible reinfection and *create a new Restore point.*
When it has finished you will see a dialog box stating that _"ComboFix has been uninstalled". _
After that, you can delete the ComboFix.exe program from your computer (Desktop).

Please then run OTM, when it opens click on the Cleanup button and it will remove itself and the other tools used.

-- Any leftover folders/files related to ComboFix or other tools which OTM did not remove can be deleted manually (right-click on it and choose delete).[/color]

Please post back when this is complete and let me know if you have had any problems.


----------



## dano_61 (May 4, 2004)

Ok Mark 

I removed Combo but DeFogger had an error "unable to open file "


----------



## dano_61 (May 4, 2004)

Ok I got DeFogger to work and it said finished but did not ask to restart my system


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Ok, don't worry about Defogger unless you have any CD emulation software. Just complete the running of OTM. Then follow that with running the defrag and let me know if all is ok.


----------



## dano_61 (May 4, 2004)

Ok OTM ran and defrag done, that got rid Rogue Killer ?

What scans can I fun safely on my own


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

ADWCleaner is the only one I would recommend, all the others require some training to know how to use them and understand the results.

I shall now mark this thread as Solved and leave you with some security advice, but please feel free to post back if you have any remaining issues or concerns.

There are many places where you will find security advice, but most are biased towards a particular item of software that they are trying to promote. I have given some unbiased advice below that should help keep you better protected. Unfortunately there is no "best protection", new Malware is being produced every minute of the day so it is a cat & mouse game for all security software vendors to keep up with the latest infections.

It has always been the case that what one Anti Virus program will detect another one will miss and vice versa. That being said, never be tempted to install more than one Anti Virus program thinking that will give you better protection as in fact the reverse is true. Two or more AV programs will (in most cases) conflict with each other, slow your system down and actually reduce your security level. Don't assume that your present Anti Virus is no good on the grounds that you got infected, if I have seen you are using a poor Anti Virus I will have advised you earlier in the thread. There are a lot of nasty infections out there waiting to jump onto a PC and with some of the newest infections there is very little that will block them. Fortunately there are those who dedicate their spare time, for little reward, in making the tools we use here to remove these infections. It is those people that we have to thank as without them a reinstall would often be the only way out.

*Some additional security measures.*
If your present security software does not include a third party Firewall or AntiSpyware.

Go Here for a selection of third party Firewalls.

Go Here or Here for Anti Spyware.

Malwarebytes free version (which you may have used during this thread) is worth having for regular scans of your system, always check for updates before using it. If you can afford the Malwarebytes Pro version it will provide even better protection with a full time active scanner. Never have more than one active anti virus, anti spyware or firewall running on your system as it can cause conflicts and slow down the PC. You can safely run the Pro version of *Malwarebytes* with any Anti Virus software.

WOT (Web OF Trust) Will warn you (in most cases) about dangerous web sites. (This is only available for use with Internet Explorer).

Secunia PSI is a FREE security tool designed to detect vulnerable and out-dated programs and plug-ins which expose your PC to attacks. Attacks exploiting vulnerable programs and plug-ins are rarely blocked by traditional anti-virus and are therefore increasingly "popular"among criminals.

WinPatrol is a useful facility to have. *WinPatrol* takes snapshots of your critical system resources and alerts you to any changes that may occur without your knowledge. It can also be used to control all your *start up* programs.

Finally, make sure that Windows Update is turned on as many updates are to fix newly discovered security holes in the Windows Operating System. You should also make sure that any Java or Adobe products are kept up to date and any old versions are uninstalled. Never use Registry Cleaners as they can and do damage the systems registry and stay well clear of P2P file sharing sites as these are one of the best places to get your PC infected.


----------

